# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни

## maury88

Здравствуйте, дорогие Форумчане!

Группа волонтёров "Допомога Одеси Захисникам України" образовалась во время эвакуации военных из Крыма для помощи им и ихним семьям. Со временем переключились на помощь военным в зоне АТО. Основной принцип котором у мы стараемся следовать — помощь через конкретных людей которых мы знаем. Каждая собранная гривна или пачка сигарет должна дойти до того кому это действительно нужно. В нашем случае это одесситы которые служат на передовой, на блокпостах.
Мы регулярно закупаем и доставляем питание, снаряжение, медикаменты, еду, бронежилеты, каски и одежду блокпостам, пограничникам, военным и спецназу из Одессы. Также мы изготовляем противокумулятивные решетки для техники наших подопечных.

Сейчас помощь осущетвляется:

1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

Осень, наступившие холода требуют новых покупок для наших защитников, поэтому группа обращается к вам с просьбой о помощи. 

Денюжку можно переводить по следующим счетам:

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------

Сайт-зеркало группы www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------

Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1

------------------------------------------

Список постоянных потребностей :

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1

-------------------------------------------

Список текущих потребностей :

https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark

-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

ВАЖНО! 

*Помещение, куда можно приносить все, что вы захотите передать в АТО.

г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка)
с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*

----------


## maury88

Вот на этой страничке несколько альбомов-отчеты о поездках, чеки, фотографии того, что куплено или принесено людьми.

http://forumodua.com/album.php?u=76557

Вот несколько фото из этих альбомов.

----------


## maury88

А ещё можно согревать наших бойцов вот такими носочками. В берцы они наверняка не пойдут, но во время отдыха будет самое оно. Завтра эти две пары носок будут у Елены.



Знаю точно, что такие мелочи, как носки, детские рисунки тоже очень нужны ТАМ...

----------


## maury88

Отчет от Nata Pranzhu


Отчет 07/10
Наташа на карточку 1000 грн, наличными 100$
Лена на карточку вчера после отчета 400 грн, сегодня 2091 грн ( 100,100,200,621,20,1000,50), наличными 200 грн.
Расход 3600 грн оплатили 6 шт печек.
Остаток 23573,67 грн, 500€, 1289$ и 49485 грн на тепловизор .
Сегодня принесли 100 шт тельняшке, продукты ( курица в собственном соку, сгущенка, гречка) , печку , вчера 420 пар теплых носков.

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## maury88

от Nata Pranzhu:

SOS!!!
Прошу репост!!!
Очень нужен видео регистратор с возможностью ночной записи. ( можно бу главное рабочий).
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия или 0 (96) 959 91 11 Елена .

----------


## maury88

Хорошие новости!

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

УРА!!!!
У нас появилось помещение, куда Вы можете приносить все необходимое для ребят в АТО.
Спасибо Людмиле за предоставление помещения .
Ни я ни Лена там находиться не будем, это будет место куда вы сможете приносить, без необходимости подстраиваться под мой или Лены график

*г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка)
с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*

-----------------

Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена.

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

------------------

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## maury88

В связи с холодами нам необходимо позаботиться не только о теплой одежде, а еще о витаминах .
Прошу, кто может, сделайте витаминную смесь. Каждый по 1 баночке и соберем достаточное кол-во, что бы ребята были здоровы.
Им очень нужны домашние вкусные смеси.

Рецепт:
Витаминная смесь из сухофруктов

Для приготовления витаминной смеси вам потребуется в равных количествах : курага, изюм, чернослив, орехи, мёд и лимон.

Всех сухофруктов по 300 грамм , мед 2 стакана и лимон 2 штуки.

Сухофрукты следует хорошо промыть в теплой воде и немного подсушить.

На мясорубке перекручиваем все сухофрукты и лимон ( вместе с кожурой).

Готовые перекрученные сухофрукты и лимон хорошенько смешиваем с мёдом и укладываем смесь в стеклянную банку.

Держать смесь рекомендуется в холодном месте.



Вот так выглядит одна из порций, которая уже уехала к ребятам.



Ну и лимоны, конечно, тоже постоянно нужны.

----------


## maury88

Знаете, друзья, когда Наталья по вечерам в отчетах выкладывает такое количество фото с тем, что куплено и принесено, то невольно наворачиваются слезы... В душе благодарность, радость, что много-много людей понимают, как ТАМ тяжело нашим ребятам. Низкий поклон вам! 

Сегодняшний отчет  от Nata Pranzhu


Отчет 08/10
Мне на карточку 300 грн, наличными 500 грн.
Лене на карточку 2670 грн ( 20,100,1600,50,500,400). Наличными 20$ и 1000 грн.
Расход новая почта 200 грн и 3636 грн оплата 10 шт зимние спальники .
Остаток 23207,77 грн, 500€, 1309$, 49485 грн на тепловизор.
Сегодня забрали 6 шт печек, принесли, продукты, средства гигиены, одежду, медикаменты, видео регистратор, планшет, преобразователь, смеси витаминные и 5 шт celox от Leonid Lebedinsky.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

Помощь:

1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## Irisha121

Ура-ура!!!!!! Я давно ругалась за эту тему с Наташей Пранжу! Поехали, ребята)))

Спасибо,Maury88!

----------


## maury88

> Ура-ура!!!!!! Я давно ругалась за эту тему с Наташей Пранжу! Поехали, ребята)))
> 
> Спасибо,Maury88!


 Спасибо, Irisha121!   :smileflag:  
С Наташей ругацца не надо!  :smileflag:  Она такое дело делает! А мы все, кто чем может, будем помогать! Ведь даже каждая мелочь, которую ребята-воины получают ОТСЮДА помогает им ТАМ выдержать холод, неустроенность, выдержать ВСЁ! Потому что они понимают, что за их спинами мы, простые люди...  И они надеются на нас, а мы на них... Разом - переможемо!

----------


## Irisha121

Я сама участвую немножко в сборе, с тех пор как Maury88 репостила в теме "Помощь военным, морякам, беженцам..." Потом тему переназвали "Помощь раненым солдатам из АТО" и перепост оттуда убрали - очень жаль.
Спасибо большое девочкам - Наташе и Лене, они очень помогли когда мы собирали солдата на Донбасс и не знали куда кидаться за каской, Целоксом и берцами.

----------


## Irisha121

О, Господи!Ну какое "С Наташей ругацца" ))). Наташе сил и помошников ( в виде нас) ! А ругацца это я к форуму ходила, но они меня не услышали ((.

----------


## maury88

Все течет, все изменяется... Не будем о прошлом... Главное-это помощь нашим ребятам!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

Сегодня отчет от Helena Grekova


Отчет 09/10
Мне на карточку 3000 грн, (500,1000,1000,300,200)
Наташе на карточку 6000 грн (3000,3000).

Расход-80 пар перчаток для дивизиона ПВО - 400 грн.

Остаток 31807,77 грн, 500€, 1309$, 49485 грн на тепловизор.
Сегодня привезли продукты, медикаменты, и еще что-то в офис!))) Не успела сфотографировать, завтра фотоотчет!
-----------------
Низкий поклон вам, люди!

Все реквизиты для помощи вверху.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Сегодняшние поступления:

Nata Pranzhu


Отчет 10/10
Мне наличными 500 грн и 150 грн ( в офисе забрала).
Лена карточка 2275,50 грн ( 200,500,150,150,1000,25,250,50)
Расход 3500 грн 500 шт термогрелки, 135+90 грн новая почта, 1688 грн 4 рюкзака, 2262 грн 5 шт цивье с планками .
Остаток 27058,18 грн, 500€, 1309$, 49485 грн на тепловизор
Получили 4 аптечки нато спасибо Сергею и Крыльям феникса, 30 шт таблеток для очистки воды спасибо Виталий Оплачко и Тане с Гимназической, медикаменты, кофе, бушдат, штаны, берцы, сигареты, чай, печенье, мед, закрутки.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

Огромное спасибо вам всем !!!

----------


## maury88

Каждый волонтер старается удивить чем-то своих подопечных, привезти им "вкусненького"  :smileflag: . В одну из поездок в конце сентября на передовую, кроме всего прочего, для 72 омбр были доставлены такие "вкусняшки". 100 кг соленого сала и 3 бочки капусты. :Vvenkegif:

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Отчет за 11 число.

Helena Grekova
8 ч.

Отчет 11/10
Сегодня почти нечем порадовать!!!!
Наташе на карточку -"0" (((((
Мне - 200 грн!
Единственная радость - получили цевьё с планками - 5 шт!!!

Остаток 27258,18 грн, 500€, 1309$, 49485 грн на тепловизор

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33
€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
Сайт-зеркало группы www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark

Как с нами связаться:

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

*Важно!*

Друзья! В среду ехать к 2 подразделениям, всего 753 человека. 

Очень нужны продукты, средства гигиены, сигареты (в наличии очень мало, можно сказать, что везти нечего. )

 Горящие потребности :

- термоса 1-2 литра ( 50 шт минимум)
- ноутбук бу, главное рабочая батарея ( 1 шт )
- навигаторы ( 6- 7 шт)
- желтый скотч ( 20 мотков)
- удлинители 20 метров ( 5 шт)
- пленка черная ( 500 метров)
- бензопила ( 2 шт) + масло к ней

Очень прошу приносите, времени до поездки 4 дня.

На средства которые у нас есть мы заказали теплую одежду, и то не на всех, поэтому у нас не поднимается рука тратить их на другое. 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте, друзья!

Любимые патриоты!
Кто готов купить и засолить 50 кг сала?
Желательно до четверга .
Спасибо . 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Отчеты о поступлениях и покупках.

Nata Pranzhu


Отчет 12-13/10
12/10 мне 0 грн, Лене после отчета 11/10 110 грн, 12/10 913 грн ( 170,100,343,300). Расход 0 грн.
13/10 мне 950 грн на карточку и 2000$ наличными. Лене на карточку 2159 грн ( 199,1000,300,50,510,100). Расход 100 шт шевроны 700 грн, 2 рюкзака 920 грн, 92 флис кофты 2760 грн, дизель поездка в Киев за покупками и подарками 1229,25 грн и 1248,59 грн .
Остаток 24532,44 грн , 500€, 3309$.
Спасибо Леся за большое кол во медикаментов, как всегда она нас спасает, сразу прошу у нее прошения, не было сил пойти сделать фото. Сегодня была важная поездка за покупками и подарками а именно с Киева привезли : 1 шт тепловизор ( Ура !!! Это свершилось ), 153 пары берц зима, 60 комплектов наколенники и налокотники, 70 шт очки баллистические , 2 шт пнв. В офисе не была сегодня , что принесли не знаю, завтра отчитаюсь . Спецназ получил сегодня резиновые сапоги которые мы им отправляли .

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

Update 13/10 22:45

ПРОДУКТОВ, СРЕДСТВ ГИГИЕНЫ, СИГАРЕТ, МОЖНО СКАЗАТЬ НЕТ!!!

Сало солить ни кто не хочет
Витаминные смеси ни кто не несет
Дай Бог здоровья Пете, благодаря ему хоть капуста квашеная будет.


Потребности ( измаильские пограничники 153 человека , 28 омбр бм21град 200 человек, 72 омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек ) :

- 260пар резиновых сапог с теплым носком ( 85 грн - пара) 60 пар купили
- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) цена 1 шт 600 грн. 6 шт купили
- 270шт дождевиков пончо ( 5€ - 1 шт) 50 заказала, ждем
- термокофты 15 мешков ( 320 шт - 19320 грн) 10 мешков купили
- флис свитера или свитера шерсть 15 мешков минимум ( 20000-25000 грн) 3 мешка купили 92 шт
- подштанники 600 шт ( 1700 грн пачка 100 шт)
- носки полушерсть 3000 пар ( 4,20 грн 1 пара упаковка 510 пар) 400 пар принесли
- спальники зима 166 шт ( 340 грн за 1 шт) 10 шт купили
- наколенники и налокотники 200 комплектов ( 10€ комплект) 60 комплектов получили
- заказать и оплатить камуфляж зима еще минимум 200 комплектов и зимних берц 300 пар ( камуфляж +\- 25€ за комплект, берцы 320 грн пара). 128 пар берц оплатили ждем, 153 пары получили
- флисовые Балаклавы -18 градусов 250 шт ( 65 грн штука ) 30 шт купили
--------------
1. Тепловизоры 4 шт ( цена 3700$ - 4500$ за 1 шт в зависимости от модели ) 1 шт купили
2. Цивье с планками с ГП и без ГП 50 шт ( цена 450 грн за 1 шт) 5 шт купили , 5 шт заказали ждем на днях
3. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 2000-7000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от производителя и параметров)
4. Бинокли 20 шт ( 1000-3000 грн за 1 шт)
5. Пнв 8 шт ( 8500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! 

На ближайшую поездку очень нужно:

Горящие потребности :

- термоса 1-2 литра ( 50 шт минимум)
- ноутбук бу, главное рабочая батарея ( 1 шт )
- навигаторы ( 6- 7 шт)
- желтый скотч ( 20 мотков)
- удлинители 20 метров ( 5 шт)
- пленка черная ( 500 метров)
- бензопила ( 2 шт) + масло к ней

На средства которые у нас есть мы заказали теплую одежду, и то не на всех, поэтому у нас не поднимается рука тратить их на другое. 

Как с нами связаться:
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)

Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена.

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## Fine Berries

Уже одна бочка капусты готова!
завтра дошинкуем вторую.

----------


## maury88

> Уже одна бочка капусты готова!
> завтра дошинкуем вторую.


 Ура!!!  :smileflag:  Спасибо Вам!!! Ребята будут благодарны за капусточку!

----------


## maury88

А вот и отчет про капусту и не только)

Nata Pranzhu

Отчет 14/10
Мне наличными 200 грн.
Лене наличными 500$, карточка 4305 грн ( 305,1000,200,500,2100,200)
Расход 2 бочки и 5 кульков 395 грн, 3 сетки капуста и 1 сетка морковка 305 грн, 3 кг яблок 32 грн, 20 шт спальники 6432 грн, 11 пар резиновых сапог 858 грн, новая почта 134+145+31 грн , 144$ 2 шт навигатора .
Остаток 20705,44 грн, 500€, 3665$.
Сегодня забрала 92 шт флис кофты и 10 спальников, закупили все и Петя с Аллой начали квасить капусту, получили от Людмилы 3 пакета чая и кофе , принесли картошку, яблоки, паштеты.
Огромное спасибо Одесскому Караваю за 200 кг сушек и 4 ящика пряников , ребята будут в восторге. В офис опять не доехала, просто не хватило времени.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Вот иногда попадается такое, мимо чего не можешь пройти... Прочитав этот текст решила перенести его сюда.

НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН ВАМ, ВОЛОНТЁРЫ!



> Геннадий Мацокин
> 
> А знаете, что означает слово "Волонтёр" ? Волонтер — человек, добровольно занимающийся безвозмездной общественной деятельностью. А хотите знать, что в Украине означает человек - Волонтер, а главное, что чувствуют и о чем думают эти люди? Если вам интересно, я могу рассказать. Это патриоты, которые просыпаются с болью в сердце, от всего происходящего, но при этом не перестают улыбаться. А ложатся с радостью, потому что они смогли за день , кому-то помочь. Привезти обмундирование, одежду, еду.. и видеть, как в тебе нуждаются, как искренне радуются тебе, разве это ни есть настоящее счастье? Волонтеры - это люди, которые давно перестали думать о себе, заботиться о своем здоровье. У них на это нет времени, они знают,что кроме них, никто не подумает о бойцах в зоне АТО , о ребятах, несущих военную службу на границах, о беженцах на Донбассе. Все уже привыкли, к тому, что власти ничего не делают. Волонтеры живут жизнями других людей. Многие из них давно уже не ладят дома.. Их часто не понимают друзья.. кому-то они вообще кажутся странными.. Некоторые люди не могут даже понять. Как может человек помогать незнакомым людям, отдавать все безвозмездно, когда у самого ничего нет? Мы перестали верить в добро, в искренность людей. Мы во всем ищем подвох.. Посмотрите , что происходит сейчас. Многие люди просто "притихли" и пытаются ничего не замечать, делая вид, что проблемы страны их не касаются и что государство обязанно содержать солдат, платить им зарплаты, а также разбираться с беженцами.. При этом они не понимают, что если бы все рассуждали как они, показывая свое равнодушие, вся Украина была бы уже давно "Донбассом" или его подобием. Только благодаря мужеству украинских солдат и нечеловеческих усилий Волонтеров, Украина сегодня остается свободной страной, за исключением Крыма и Донбасса. Ответьте мне, неужели кто-то из нас хочет видеть "Донбасс" в своем городе? Если все, мы, хотим жить в Украине , то почему тогда, не все помогают армии? Теперь вы понимаете, что волонтеры - это ангелы Украины ! Это божественные люди, сердца которых, переживают и болят за каждого из вас, живущего в нашей стране ! Мы, должны Бога молить за их здоровье! К сожалению есть "люди", которые смеются над волонтерами, и даже делают пакости. Такие "люди" не достойны гражданства Украины ! Волонтеры делают все от души, от сердца, а не за деньги и никто не имеет право их осуждать. Очень верю, что те, кто не поддерживает волонтерское движение, скоро поймут, как они были не правы.. А не поймут , Бог им судья!
> А хотите я вам скажу, что видят Волонтеры? Они видят прекрасную страну Украину ! Видят как встает солнце , оживают города и села! Видят, как утром идут дети в школу. Волонтеры не ждут похвалы, не ждут награды, они просто делают свое дело..
> Вот что нельзя отнять у Волонтера, так это ВЕРУ!
> ВЕРУ в то, что Украина выстоит и заживет по человечески...
> ВЕРУ в то, что люди наконец то осознают, что Украина нуждается в каждом из них!
> Хочу обратиться ко всем, кто читает мои публикации и разделяет мою точку зрения. Если вам действительно, дорога ваша Родина, тогда не будте равнодушными людьми.
> Помогайте своему народу! Берегите и любите НАШУ УКРАИНУ!)


 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7227514&type=1

----------


## Fine Berries

Может кто из форумчан знает где можно по оптовым ценам закупить сало на засолку для наших воинов?
Знаю, что есть холодильные базы в районе 21 км Старокиевского шоссе. там мясо-сало есть?

----------


## maury88

Вот такой витаминно-полезно-вкусный десерт поедет к ребятам!!!  :smileflag:  Спасибо огромное, Маруся Иванова!  

Nata Pranzhu 

Прошу всех приобщайтесь и берите пример с Маруся Иванова. Наша золушка привезла Витаминные смеси для ребят. Я их переложила в контейнера. Ребята у нас будут здоровые.
P.S. Рецепт усовершенствован добавлены клюква и малина

----------


## maury88

> Может кто из форумчан знает где можно по оптовым ценам закупить сало на засолку для наших воинов?
> Знаю, что есть холодильные базы в районе 21 км Старокиевского шоссе. там мясо-сало есть?


 *Fine Berries* Вот тут задала вопрос форумчанам, может откликнется кто...  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2451976&p=51432281#post51432281

----------


## maury88

Сегодняшний отчет

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 15/10
Мне на карточку 2500 грн.
Лене на карточку 3010 грн ( 500,200,2000,200,80,30).
Расход новая почта 25+80 грн, рукомойники и мыло 426,60 грн, 1776 грн 11000 шт одноразовые тарелки , 23 банки смазки для оружия 690 грн.
Остаток 23217,84 грн, 500€, 3665$
Принесли сегодня продукты, одежду. Компания "Онисс" уже в 3 раз привозит паштеты, ребятам очень нравится .

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА! 

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Информация с уточнениями по необходимому. 

Nata Pranzhu
9 ч. · Одесса

SOS!!! Update

Горящие потребности :

- термоса 1-2 литра ( 50 шт минимум) 24 шт привезли
- ноутбук бу, главное рабочая батарея ( 1 шт )
- навигаторы ( 6- 7 шт) 2 шт купили
- желтый скотч ( 20 мотков)
- удлинители 20 метров ( 5 шт) 5 шт принесли
- пленка черная ( 500 метров)
- бензопила ( 2 шт) + масло к ней

Очень прошу приносите.

На средства которые у нас есть мы заказали теплую одежду, и то не на всех, поэтому у нас не поднимается рука тратить их на другое.
------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)

Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена.

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Вот такая просьба...

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. 

Не хватает 225€ выкупить 50 шт теплые куртки с подстежкой и 50 шт дождевые костюмы. Кто может помочь? Деньги нужны сегодня именно в €. Грн и $ у нас есть , но не хочется за них покупать €.

----------


## maury88

_Ура! Новости из офиса, куда можно приносить все необходимое!_

Людмила Нечаева добавила 5 новых фото.

Сегодня, все что было принесено одесситами в наш офис за несколько дней для Наты Пранжу, было благополучно ей передано.
Если у вас есть желание присоединиться, к помощи для военных в зоне АТО, милости просим на пр.Гагарина 13, офис 50 (фасадный вход, желтая пристройка)
Звоните по телефонам: 777-17-17(13)
По фотографиям видно, что необходимо.

И комментарий от Nata Pranzhu 

Спасибо Людмиле. Спасибо всем кто не остается равнодушным и приносит все необходимое. Уже завтра все на первой линии фронта. Отчет в воскресенье будет. След поездка через неделю. Прошу Вас не останавливайтесь, ребятам это очень надо.
--------------------------------------
Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 16/10
Мне наличными офис 800 грн, 150€ от капитан Виталий Л, перевод Франция 230€, наличные 100€.
Лена безнал 15141 грн на генератор, карточка 1591 грн ( 621,100,200,170,500).
Расход 200 шт подштанники 3100 грн, 400 пар перчатки и 40 носки 2340 грн, сало + соль 100 кг 2600 грн, новая почта 155+225 грн, пленка и ведра 1679,22 грн, хлеб 100 буханок 204,50 грн, 3000 шт мешки 5700 грн, свечи 40 грн, гофра 199,74 грн, 15141 грн дизель генератор 7 кВ, 15$ масло, 20$ 2 цепи для бензопилы, 774+522 грн скотч желтый 54 шт, степлер и скобы 105 грн.
Остаток 7964,38 грн, 155€, 3630$.
Получили продукты, пакетики индивидуальные смеси , средства гигиены, камуфляж в офис, от Кости получили средства гигиены, Толик привез мед и рисунки. Спасибо Пете и Алле за засолку сала и капусты. Спасибо всем.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Люди! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото. Самые главные подарки ТУДА... Эти порой наивные детские рисунки дают силу нашим ребятам ТАМ!

Тут все 23 фото. Альбом

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Уточненные данные по списку "нужностей".

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса

Потребности ( измаильские пограничники 153 человека , 28 омбр бм21град 200 человек, 72 омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек ) :

постоянные потребности :

- продукты ( тушенка, паштеты, рыбные консервы, каши, крупы, сахар, чай, кофе)
- средства гигиены ( влажные салфетки, зуб паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага)
- сигареты
---------------------------------------
Горящие потребности :

- 260пар резиновых сапог с теплым носком ( 85 грн - пара) 60 пар купили + 11 пар купили
- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) цена 1 шт 600 грн. 6 шт купили + 10 шт заказали
- 270шт дождевиков пончо ( 5€ - 1 шт) 50 оплатили , 48 заказали
- термокофты 15 мешков ( 320 шт - 19320 грн) 10 мешков купили
- флис свитера или свитера шерсть 15 мешков минимум ( 20000-25000 грн) 3 мешка купили 92 шт
- носки полушерсть 3000 пар ( 4,20 грн 1 пара упаковка 510 пар) 400 пар принесли
- спальники зима 166 шт ( 340 грн за 1 шт) 10 шт купили + 20 шт купили
- камуфляж зима 600 комплектов и зимних берц 600 пар ( камуфляж +\- 25€ за комплект, берцы 320 грн пара). 128 пар берц оплатили ждем, 153 пары получили
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 4 шт ( цена 3700$ - 4500$ за 1 шт в зависимости от модели ) 1 шт купили
2. Цивье с планками с ГП и без ГП 50 шт ( цена 450 грн за 1 шт) 5 шт купили , 5 шт заказали ждем на днях
3. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 2000-7000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от производителя и параметров)
5. Пнв 8 шт ( 8500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Вот такая новость:

Nata Pranzhu
12 мин. · Одесса

Есть возможность закупить новые флисовые костюмы цена микро флис 7€, толстый флис 10€ и 4 в 1 ( куртка, подстежка, дождевой костюм) 16,5€. Очень надо всего по 200 шт хотя бы. Прошу помочь финансово.
Все новое.

------------------------

Дорогие неравнодушные! Слава Богу, пока ещё держится теплая погода, но холода все равно настанут. Кто может, поучаствуйте, пожалуйста!  

Реквизиты для помощи в постах выше. Спасибо Вам!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура! Наташа получила зимний камуфляж!!!

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Usatove

Получила камуфляж, теплый зимний. ))) но это так мало. Надо еще хотябы 400 комплектов. Тут 200 комплектов.

----------


## maury88

Корректировка необходимого с учетом последних поставок.

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

www.odessa4army.org.ua

постоянные потребности :

- продукты ( тушенка, паштеты, рыбные консервы, каши, крупы, сахар, чай, кофе)
- средства гигиены ( влажные салфетки, зуб паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага)
- сигареты
---------------------------------------
Горящие потребности :

- 260пар резиновых сапог с теплым носком ( 85 грн - пара) 60 пар купили + 11 пар купили
- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) цена 1 шт 600 грн. 6 шт купили + 10 шт заказали
- 270шт дождевиков пончо ( 5€ - 1 шт) 50 оплатили , 48 получили
- термокофты 15 мешков ( 320 шт - 19320 грн) 10 мешков купили
- флис свитера или свитера шерсть 15 мешков минимум ( 20000-25000 грн) 3 мешка купили 92 шт
- носки полушерсть 3000 пар ( 4,20 грн 1 пара упаковка 510 пар) 400 пар принесли
- спальники зима 166 шт ( 340 грн за 1 шт) 10 шт купили + 20 шт купили
- камуфляж зима 600 комплектов и зимних берц 600 пар ( камуфляж +\- 25€ за комплект, берцы 320 грн пара). 128 пар берц оплатили ждем, 153 пары берц получили , 200 комплектов камуфляжа получили
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 4 шт ( цена 3700$ - 4500$ за 1 шт в зависимости от модели ) 1 шт купили
2. Цивье с планками с ГП и без ГП 50 шт ( цена 450 грн за 1 шт) 5 шт купили , 5 шт заказали ждем на днях
3. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 2000-7000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от производителя и параметров)
5. Пнв 8 шт ( 8500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили
-----------------------------

Так же постоянно нужны:  одноразовая посуда (тарелки 500 мл маленький диаметр  глубокие, стаканчики, ложки)

-----------------------------
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

Реквизиты для помощи в постах выше.

Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Нет, с нашими девушками не соскучишься!  :smileflag:  Вот...  :smileflag:  Вместо отчета...

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото — с Helena Grekova.
14 мин. · Одесса ·

Отчета сегодня не будет Helena Grekova обмывает медаль )))

 

Леночка! Мои поздравления! 

Друзья, а вот что написала Лена ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ВАС:

Helena Grekova 

*Это все молодцы, кто помогал и помогает! А я рядышком была, ну и позвали....))))*

МИРА ВСЕМ, ЛЮДИ!!! :Vvenkegif:  И спасибо вам огромное!!!

----------


## Fine Berries

Леночку поздравляю с медалью!!!! Низкий поклон всем волонтерам которые все вместе делаю большущее дело!!!!
Слава Украине!!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Это, наверное, самое сложное в работе волонтера...

Nata Pranzhu
7 ч. · Одесса

И опять о главном. Очень нужен зимний камуфляж, еще хотя бы 400 комплектов. На это надо 8000€. Сегодня получили 200 комплектов. 
И честно я очень сильно ломаю голову как их распределить на 3 бригады 953 человека.

--------------------------------

Реквизиты для помощи

 "Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

И фото офиса, куда можно приносить передачи для наших защитников. 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

Nata Pranzhu
38 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 17/10-18/10
17/10 мне наличными 600$ и 2000 грн, на карточку Пивденный 200 грн, 153 грн, 500 грн , на счёт ОТП 2500 грн . Лене на карточку 2801,50 грн ( 1000,500,1000,201,100.50). Расход 0 грн.
18/10 мне 0 грн. Лене 550 грн. Расход 2873,08 грн топливо поездка на восток.
Остаток 13795,79 грн, 155€, 4230$. Принесли солн панель, сало, сигареты. Получили камуфляж .
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

-----------------------------

Спасибо! Мира всем!

----------


## Mator

> В Днепропетровске волонтеры «Кулинарной сотни» начали изготавливать для бойцов специальный пищевой паек, из которого в полевых условиях легко приготовить вкусный борщ.
> 
> «Борщ, приготовленный с любовью девочками из Кулинарной сотни. 10 литров воды и банка тушенки и... у бойцов Борщ! Выверенный и проверенный рецепт!», - сообщают волонтеры.
> 
> Из одного такого набора получается 10 литров горячего обеда. В состав борща для бойцов входят те же продукты, что и в обычный, только измельченные, высушенные и герметично запакованные. Солдатам остается добавить в него только консервы и картофель. На упаковке авторы идеи не забыли упомянуть и рецепт приготовления блюда.


  Молодцы! Где-то прочёл сообщение бойцов спецназа, что лучше всего силы поддерживает - 1Кг Сала через мясорубку+ 150гр чеснока, перец, соль по вкусу и набивается тюбик из зубной пасты ..Может одесситки что-то такое придумают консервировать ?
Простой пластмассовый тюбик на 150гр стоит 2гр и машинка для запрессовки недорогая. Только надо какую-то кухню и небольшой тестомес с мясорубкой, чтоб наладить массовое производство.

----------


## maury88

Mator, я там в другой темке видела, что вы собираетесь провести эксперимент по этом рецепту. Поделитесь потом впечатлениями?

----------


## Mator

> Mator, я там в другой темке видела, что вы собираетесь провести эксперимент по этом рецепту. Поделитесь потом впечатлениями?


 Если напарник не брешет, приглашая в гости на эксперимент.

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Друзья, сегодня ОТЧЕТ О ПОЕЗДКЕ!

Александр Ротарь добавил 7 новых фото.

Ну вот и очередная поездка закончилась. Наверное она была одна из самых тяжелых, 2 тыс км, убитые дороги, прекрасная осенняя природа, и море эмоций. Это была первая поездка на север от Донецка, но наверное нет таких мест, куда не смогут добраться волонтёры.
Были встречи с друзьями, было "реальное" знакомство с новыми подопечными, была приятная встреча со старыми подопечными и незабываемый подарок от них, много много грибов, собранных ребятами специально для нас, была гордость, за них, за нас, за нашу страну. Я первый раз в жизни общался с очень вежливым беркутом, таким вежливым, что я специально вышел ещё раз посмотреть шевроны. Не знаю что стало причиной такой трансформации, то ли реально они приходят в себя и становятся "Людьми", или просто боятся бородатых волонтёров в камуфляже и броне, но удивлению не было предела.
Каждый раз, когда возвращаешься оттуда, хочется вернуться, не знаю, может быть потом, психологи смогут обозвать это, но там, всё роднее, ближе, настоящей, там настоящие люди, с которых слетели все маски, там жизнь проста и понятна, там ты как дома, в кругу близких и родных людей, хотя можешь их видеть первый раз в жизни. Не подумайте, что меня накрыло волной военной романтики, мне гораздо комфортнее быть в костюме и галстуке, чем в форме и бронике, но мне приятней общаться с людьми с автоматом в руках, каждый день ставящими на кон свою жизнь, чем с холёными оторванными от реальности людьми в мирной жизни.
В этот раз мы отвезли помощь реактивщикам БМ 21 Град из 28 ОМБР и измаильским погранцам. В первом случае забили им ГАЗ 66 и ниву так, что пришлось мешки с флисовыми кофтами забивать между кабиной и тентом грузовика. Пограничники получили свои тепловизор, 2 ПНВ, берцы, очки, жождевики, медикаменты и аптечки и много много всего.
Было безумно приятно увидеть новую технику у наших ребят, и тем более приятно увидеть БТРы с нашими противокуммулятивными экранами, которые мы передавали Николаевскому бронетанковому заводу, а теперь они в АТО.
Более детальный отчёт напишет Наташа.
а пока, работаем, собираем, готовимся, и скоро опять в путь. Победа будет за нами.

----------------------------

Спасибо всем, кто помогает! Поначалу я расстроилась, что в теме почти никто не пишет.. Но, понаблюдав, за количеством просмотров, я поняла, что НЕРАВНОДУШНЫХ много! Низкий поклон вам всем! МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Дополнение.

Александр Ротарь

У меня просьба. Ребята из одной компании, что нам помогают достаточно давно передали для наших подопечных морских пограничников флаг, с пожеланием "Повертайтесь живими, Ми за вас молимось", он есть у меня на заглавной, все вернулись домой живыми, двое прошли плен, но все живы и здоровы. Очень прошу, кто может, от всей души, флаги, которые будут подписаны, на которых вы от чистого сердца напишете всё, что желаете нашим парням. Вы не представляете на сколько это для них важно, и как мотивирует.
P.S. Надписи должны быть несмываемым маркером, погода не балует.

----------


## maury88

Ещё о поездке.

Nata Pranzhu с Александром Ротарем
47 мин. · отредактировано

Отчет о поездке в 28 омбр бм21град и к измаильским пограничникам.
Свои впечатления Саша уже описал, от меня цифры и фото.
В этот раз отвезли:
30 шт спальников зима
280 шт теплые натовские кофты
92 шт флисовые свитера
200 шт подштаники
400 пар перчатки
50 шт комплектов 4 в 1 (куртка,подствежка,дождевой костюм) Италия
400 пар носки теплые
153 пары зимних берц
60 комплектов налокотники и наколенники
20 шт тактика очки
6 шт печки
2 пнв
1 тепловизор
9 шт аптечки нато (4 шт Феникса и 9 шт наши)
12 коробок медицины
4400 шт одноразовые тарелки
6 рулонов пленка
9 банок белой краски
1 дизель генератор на 7 кв
40 шт термоса
5 шт душ
54 мотка желтый скотч
Продукты ( 100 кг рис, 100 кг балагур, 100 буханок хлеба, 2 бочки капусты квашенной, 12 ведер сала, 200 кг сушка, 20 кг пряники, 5 коробок паштет и все что приносили люди консервы, сахар, крупы, тушенка, мед, закрутки итд)
средства гигиенты которые приносили в офис, мне и Лене

След поездка через неделю к 72 омбр 2 бтгр, В 28 омбо бм21град и измаильским пограничникам через 2 недели,
спасибо всем кто помогает и не остается равнодушным.

Тут альбом 36 фото. http://forumodua.com/album.php?albumid=41062

Вот несколько фото из альбома.

----------


## maury88

Ну и традиционный отчет.

Nata Pranzhu
3 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 19/10
Мне наличными 3000 грн, 500 грн, 200$. Лене на карточку 600 грн ( 300,300), наличными 2000 грн. Расход 0 грн. Остаток 19895,79 грн, 155€, 4430$. Принесли бензопилу, флис свитера, флис Балаклавы, стельки, перчатки, термо одеяла, инструменты . Спасибо
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
------------------------------------------- 

Как с нами связаться:

*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

И ещё небольшой отчет.

Nata Pranzhu
9 мин. · Одесса

На днях я отправляла небольшую посылку 72 Омбр 2 бтгр. Отправляли новой почтой по промокоду. На след неделе к ним поедем.
В посылке отправляла :
- 3000 шт мешки
- 100 шт тельняшки
- 24 шт смазка для оружия
- 1 регистратор .

Ребята все получили , фото прислали.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! 

"Устами младенца..."

----------


## Mator

> Mator, я там в другой темке видела, что вы собираетесь провести эксперимент по этом рецепту. Поделитесь потом впечатлениями?


 Напарник оказался болтуном. Критиковал меня и настойчиво приглашал в гости по теме, доказать, что это невозможно выдавить из тюбика. Я сразу же согласился и  в личку попросил номер телефона. В ответ молчание и игнорирование, несмотря, что я его ещё страницы 3 покалывал. Так что придётся самому на неделе, как время появится.. Тюбики уже нашёл.

----------


## maury88

Очень интересно будет посмотреть на результаты Вашего эксперимента.  Совершенно неожиданное решение "походного" питания. Удачи!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
28 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 20/10
Мне на карточку 200 грн, на € счет 200€. Лене на карточку 1100,50 грн ( 1000,50,50.50). Расход 200 шт арафатки 3200 грн. Остаток 17996,29 грн, 355€, 4430$.
Получили от добрых людей продукты ( список в фото). Дождевики.
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Знаете, мы ТУТ все-таки не до конца осознаём, как им ТАМ... Давайте их согреем, пожалуйста! Всех.


Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса

Горжусь, что у нас такие подопечные . Командир думал, что мы его не узнаем . Мы узнали, глаза, балаклава, костюм горка от моего соседа, как не узнать.
*А вы слышали что надо? Теплые вещи.*

Еще раз горжусь.

Камуфляж купили, докупим еще , кофты докупим и печки еще привезем.
Ты же знаешь , мы не подведем.

Как в марте месяце помогли и сейчас сделаем все. 

tsn.ua/video/video-novini/nepodalik-mariupolya-pomitili-bezpilotniki.html


Почему-то ссылка активной не вставляется...

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu
23 мин. · Одесса

Update

Потребности ( измаильские пограничники 153 человека , 28 омбр бм21град 200 человек, 72 омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек ) :

постоянные потребности :

- продукты ( тушенка, паштеты, рыбные консервы, каши, крупы, сахар, чай, кофе)
- средства гигиены ( влажные салфетки, зуб паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага)
- сигареты
---------------------------------------
Горящие потребности :

- 260пар резиновых сапог с теплым носком ( 85 грн - пара) 60 пар купили + 11 пар купили
- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) цена 1 шт 600 грн. 6 шт купили + 10 шт заказали
- 270шт дождевиков пончо ( 5€ - 1 шт) 50 оплатили , 48 получили
- термокофты 15 мешков ( 320 шт - 19320 грн) 10 мешков купили
- флис свитера или свитера шерсть 15 мешков минимум ( 20000-25000 грн) 3 мешка купили 92 шт
- носки полушерсть 3000 пар ( 4,20 грн 1 пара упаковка 510 пар) 400 пар принесли
- спальники зима 166 шт ( 340 грн за 1 шт) 10 шт купили + 20 шт купили
- камуфляж зима 600 комплектов и зимних берц 600 пар ( камуфляж +\- 25€ за комплект, берцы 320 грн пара). 128 пар берц получили, 153 пары берц получили , 200 комплектов камуфляжа получили , 100 комплектов оплатили
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 4 шт ( цена 3700$ - 4500$ за 1 шт в зависимости от модели ) 1 шт купили
2. Цивье с планками с ГП и без ГП 50 шт ( цена 450 грн за 1 шт) 5 шт купили , 5 шт оплатили
3. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 2000-7000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от производителя и параметров) 5 шт заказали
5. Пнв 8 шт ( 8500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------

www.odessa4army.org.ua

------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Новости из офиса, куда можно приносить все для ребят.
20/10
Людмила Нечаева 

Сегодня снова в офис люди приносили помощь для наших военных в зоне АТО!
Один мужчина, вместе с несколькими коробками, принес рисунок дочери.
Очень трогательно! (Смотрите фото)
До отправки следующего груза осталось меньше двух недель.
Очень нужны зимние спальники. ОЧЕНЬ!
Кто готов покупать - можем дать контакт. Цена всего 320 или 340 гривен. Доставка новой почтой из Харькова. У нас аналоги стоят 800 и выше.
*Помощь принимаем по адресу: пр. Гагарина 13, офис 50; в будние дни с 9-30 до 19-00.
Звоните нам по тел: 777-17-17(13)*
(Желтое крыльцо, фасадный вход)
По выходным ваших звонков ждет Наташа Пранжу, тел: 050 3361189



21/10

Людмила Нечаева добавила 2 новых фото.

Сегодня к нам в офис попали эти чудесные носочки для ребят в АТО, чтобы не мерзли, связанные с любовью, идущей из сердца!
А в каждой паре - записочка!
Посмотрите, кто автор этого творения!!!!
Настоящая одесская мама!!!!!
Носочки пусть будут и талисманом, и оберегом.



Спасибо всем! Огромное!

----------


## maury88

Сегодняшний отчет о поступлениях-покупках.

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova
11 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 21/10 мне наличными 1000€, Лене на карточку 902 грн ( 600,202,100). Расход 1800€ 100 комплектов камуфляжа зима ( поменяли 1890$ на 1445€ которых не хватало), 469,80 грн 9 банок краски белой, , 2262 грн 5 шт цивье. Остаток 16246,49 грн, 1000€, 2540$. Получили частично берцы 37 пар, остальное на днях ждем, распаковали 1 палетту вытащили дождевики спасибо большое Богдану за подарок ( пойдут в 80 аэром 3 рота и айдару). Завтра буду отправлять наши посылки Айдар и 80 аэром 3 рота).


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч. · Одесса

SOS!!!
Прошу перепост!!!

Очень горящие потребностей для ребят . В 20 км от них батальон Восток. А у них этого нет. Не прошу деньги, прошу купите. Умоляю .
1. Стереотруба 2 шт
http://snab.prom.ua/p140915-artillerijskaya-stereotruba.html
2. Коллиматор 5 шт
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1593
3. Бинокль ночного видения 2 шт
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=961
4. Дальномер 2 шт
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1461

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Любі друзі!!!! У нас катастрофа .
Заказала :
- 1 тепловизор
- 100 шт зимних спальников
- 200 комплектов флис толстый ( куртка и штаны).
На все это счастье не хватает 2600€.
Пункт 1 и 2 надо оплатить завтра , ну на это € хватит если $ и грн перевести в € ( и будет по нолям), но через неделю прийдут флис комплекты , а вот на них уже не хватит ни как.
*Прошу помогите!*

----------


## maury88

Ну что, друзья, знакомьтесь! Первое интервью на ТВ с Наталией Пранжу.

----------


## Fine Berries

сбор в поездку.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNNrw4RVMIc

----------


## maury88

> сбор в поездку.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNNrw4RVMIc


 Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Вчерашний отчет.

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч. · Одесса

Отчет 22/10
Мне на карточку 3200 грн, 3200 грн, 100 грн. Лене на карточку 1471 грн ( 250,621,200,400). Расход 2270 грн 1 рулон флис на балаклавы, 8600 грн 32 шт спальники зима, 138 грн новая почта. Остаток 13209,49 грн, 1000€, 2540$.
Получили 100 комплектов камуфляжа, цивье, накидки на грузовые машины и инструменты , также ребята с пр Шевченко принесли 10 печек ( фото завтра не успели сегодня).
Отправили посылку айдару и 80 аэром 3 рота.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Сегодняшние поступления.

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 23/10
Мне 0 грн.
Лене на карточку 2478 грн ( 1000,100,200,170,300,200,8,300,200), наличными 200$, 300$, 500€.
Расход 0 грн.
Остаток 15687,49 грн, 1500€, 3040$
Принесли продукты. Девочка принесла теплые куртки и эту желетку! Дед прошел в ней всю войну и настоятельно просил передать солдатам!!!!
Компания Интерхим передала 1000 упаковок Амексин на всех наших подопечных, спасибо им большое.

Лена дополнила Наташин отчет.

Helena Grekova 
31 мин. ·

Спасибо огромное всем за деньги, малиновое варенье, таблетки Амексин!! Спасибо мальчишке, которому 12 лет и он отдал из своих сбережений-100$! Спасибо дедушке- верерану ВОВ за жилетку- талисман! Он в ней всю войну прошел!!!! Спасибо всем огромное!!!!

----------


## Fine Berries

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса
SOS!!! 
Прошу перепост!!!! 
У нас катастрофа . 
Заказала : 
- 1 тепловизор
- 100 шт зимних спальников
- 200 комплектов флис толстый ( куртка и штаны). 
На все это счастье не хватает 2100€.
Прошу помогите.
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь: 
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $ 
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33
€, &#163; счета даем по запросу 
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram 
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
Мы на одесском форуме
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2444291&p=51248647#post51248647
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей : 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей : 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться: 
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия 
0969599111 Елена

----------


## Fine Berries

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин. · Одесса · 
SOS!!! 
Прошу перепост!!!
Очень горящие потребностей для ребят . В 20 км от них батальон Восток. А у них этого нет. Не прошу деньги, прошу купите. Умоляю .
1. Стереотруба 2 шт 
http://snab.prom.ua/p140915-artillerijskaya-stereotruba.html
2. Коллиматор УРА!!! 10 шт оплатила компания Интерхим, в субботу нам передадут . 
3. Бинокль ночного видения 2 шт
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=961
4. Дальномер 1 шт
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1461
УРА!!!! 1 шт нам дарят завтра передадут .
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь: 
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $ 
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33
€, &#163; счета даем по запросу 
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram 
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
Мы на одесском форуме
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2444291&p=51248647#post51248647
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей : 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей : 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться: 
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия 
0969599111 Елена
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Вместо тысячи слов...




А у ребят не хватает ни теплой одежды, ни спальников, ни печек...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Отправили сегодня немного теплого. Мне стыдно что мало, но что могли собрать. Фото отчет о доставке в понедельник, а пока просто цифры.
Отчет делать сегодня не хочу, рука не поднимается, больно, обидно, противно когда на счёт 0 грн поступает .
28 Омбр бм21град отправили:
- 100 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа,
- 50 шт подстежки в куртки теплве ,
- 150 арафатки,
- 150 упаковок амексин,
- 10 шт печки,
- 120 пар носки,
10 шт флис Балаклавы,
- 20 флис кофты,
- 1 бензопила,
- 8 шт дождевики ,
- 32 шт спальники,
- 36 пар берцы зима
- и то, что передали сегодня ребята с СМТ ЛТД , честно не смотрела что там не было времени .

Одесские пограничники ( на границу с Крымом) :
- одноразовая посуда ( 2200 шт тарелки, 2200 шт стаканы, 3000 шт ложки )
- 50 упаковок амексин

Батальон Днепр 1
- 22 упаковки амексин
- 22 шт арафатки

----------


## Fine Berries

Люди, не оставайтесь равнодушными!!!! Очень тяжелое время еще и холодина.
Бойцов нужно одеть, этож наши братья, мужья, сыновья.
Жертвуйте, хоть маленькими суммами, хоть чуточку.

----------


## maury88

ВООООООООТ ТАКОЕ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! :Vvenkegif: 

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Вот такое счастье мы сегодня получили. Я очень рада , что люди откликнулись на мой пост по горящим потребностям.
----------------------
МИРА ВСЕМ!

----------


## maury88

Доброго! 

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо Интерхим, за 10 шт коллиматоров. На днях доставим .

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня, друзья! Есть хорошие новости!

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо Сергею за дальномер



-------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
36 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 24-26/10
24/10 мне на карточку 220 грн, нал 20€. Лене на карточку 500 грн ( 200,300). Расход нп 104+238 грн, одноразовая посуда 1375 грн.
25/10 мне 0 грн, Лене 2703 грн ( 100,1000,1000,503,100) , наличными 100 грн.
26/10 мне на карточку 2000 грн, наличными 170 грн . Лене 700 грн ( 500,200).
Остаток 20363,49 грн, 1520€, 3040$.
30/10 прийдут заказанный товар на сумму 5600€ ( 1 тепловизор, 100 спальники, 200 костюмы флис) но ...
За эти дни отправили посылки 28 Омбр бм21град, одесским пограничникам, батальону Айдар и Днепр 1, 80 аэром 3 рота. Сегодня уехали к 72 Омбр 2бтгр.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Fine Berries

Заранее, прошу прощения, но хочу попросить у форумчан... может у кого-то есть возможность пожертвовать пластиковые пищевые бочки.
Надо хотя бы 2 шт. по 100 л.
Бочки нужны для закваски капусты для наших солдат.

----------


## maury88

Эти фото сделали волонтеры из другой группы... Эти фото ОТТУДА.

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!

Nata Pranzhu
27 мин. · Одесса

В 72 Омбр 2 бтгр отвезли:
- 200 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа
- 10 шт цивье с планками
- 10 шт колиматоры
- 2 шт дальномеры
- 600 упаковок Амексин
- 3 коробки медикаментов
- 3 упаковки чая и 3 упаковки кофе от девочек с оцнти
- продукты ( все что приносили люди, в том числе сушки от сотрудниц Одесского каравая, оливки, ананасы, каши от добрых дарителей, и от Люды синие по корейски)
Фото отчет по поездке в 72 Омбр 2 бтгр и отправке 28 Омбр бм21град , завтра как вернется Саша.
Я очень надеюсь что мы не остановимся и продолжим дальше. 
-------------------------------
Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
8 мин.

Отчет 27/10
Мне на карточку 3050 грн(150,1000,1900), нал 100$.Наташе на карточку 309,11 грн ( 100,200,9.11).

Остаток 23583,60 грн, 1520€, 3140$.

Сегодня уехало 200 комплектов камуфляжа зимнего на 72 Омбгр.
На фотографиях все что принесли в офис на Гагарина и из Франции передали Celox!!!!!!! И не менее важнее чем Celox - Ваши письма! Спасибо за письма, малиновое варенье, свитера и за то , что вы есть у нашей армии!!!!




----------------------

Письма... Они могут разочаровать, дать надежду или придать смысл жизни... 
Самое главное, что б они были искренними. Пишите письма нашим защитникам! Письма тоже могут согреть.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра, друзья! 

Nata Pranzhu
39 мин. · Одесса

Прошу перепост!!!!
Очень горящая потребность:
- 1000 шт крем для лица
- 1000 шт гигиеническая помада
На востоке сильные ветра, ребятам это надо.

----------


## maury88

Уточненные данные по "нужностям"

Nata Pranzhu
48 мин. · Одесса

Update

Потребности ( измаильские пограничники 153 человека , 28 омбр бм21град 200 человек, 72 омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек ) :

постоянные потребности :

- продукты ( тушенка, паштеты, рыбные консервы, каши, крупы, сахар, чай, кофе)
- средства гигиены ( влажные салфетки, зуб паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага)
- сигареты
---------------------------------------

Горящие потребности :

- 260пар резиновых сапог с теплым носком ( 85 грн - пара) 60 пар купили + 11 пар купили
- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) цена 1 шт 600 грн. 16 шт куплены
- 270шт дождевиков пончо ( 5€ - 1 шт) 50 оплатили , 48 получили, 50 купили
- термокофты 15 мешков ( 320 шт - 19320 грн) 10 мешков купили
- флис свитера или свитера шерсть 15 мешков минимум ( 20000-25000 грн) 3 мешка купили 92 шт
- носки полушерсть 3000 пар ( 4,20 грн 1 пара упаковка 510 пар) 400 пар принесли
- спальники зима 166 шт ( 340 грн за 1 шт) 10 шт купили + 20 шт купили+ 32 шт купили + 100 шт оплатили
- камуфляж зима 600 комплектов и зимних берц 600 пар ( камуфляж +\- 25€ за комплект, берцы 320 грн пара). 128 пар берц получили, 153 пары берц получили , 200 комплектов камуфляжа получили , 100 комплектов получили
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 4 шт ( цена 3700$ - 4500$ за 1 шт в зависимости от модели ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт оплатили
2. Цивье с планками с ГП и без ГП 50 шт ( цена 450 грн за 1 шт) 5 шт купили , 5 шт купили
3. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 2000-7000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от производителя и параметров) 10 шт получили
5. Пнв 8 шт ( 8500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Отчет Александра о поездке

Александр Ротарь добавил 25 новых фото.

Ну что, настало время очередной раз поделится впечатлениями.
Два слова: Холодно и Стреляют. Нет, не так, ОЧЕНЬ ХОЛОДНО и СИЛЬНО СТРЕЛЯЮТ!
Пронизывающий до костей ветер, и температура ночью -6.
А теперь по порядку.
Уже традиционная благодарность ребятам из бат "Днепр", за встречу ночью, приём, ночлег и вообще за всё, что они делают всё это время.
Наша задача была отвезти самые дорогие "игрушки" и медикаменты и кое что из продуктов в 72 бригаду в район Волновахи. Приключения начались буквально за Одессой, когда обнаружилось что сломался стартер, и машина теперь заводится только "с толкача". Надо заметить, что толкать полностью груженный под крышу джип удовольствие ещё то. Но ничего, с матами и Божьей помощью глубокой ночью добрались до Мариуполя, где прекрасно переночевали в одном очень уютном месте А утром подъём, кофе, толкание машины, и в путь. Скажу сразу, что на позиции наших подопечных мы не заезжали, так как по ним постоянно ведутся обстрелы, а договорились встретиться и перегрузиться в укромном месте. И сидя в лесочке в балке было очень не приятно слушать работу вражеской арты по нашим ребятам. Но это лирика, груз доставлен, передан, список публиковала Наташа ранее.
На обратном пути заскочили к одному из бойцов 18 ТРО, передали кое что.

Несколько фото, весь альбом ТУТ

  
    


Спасибо вам, люди!

----------


## maury88

И ещё одна приятная новость! )

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин. · Одесса

28 Омбр бм21град получили нашу посылку, маленькую и очень нужную.

 

 

----------------

Ура! Теперь ребятам будет ТЕПЛО!!! Спасибо всем-всем, кто не забывает наших защитников! Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Немного оффтопа. 
Алексей Мочанов съездил в аэропорт и поддержал киборгов своей авторской песней, Dmitriy Stepanov снял это на видео в режиме nightshot, а мы для эфира программы Хроніки війни з Артемом Шевченком добавили отличных фоток бойцов сделанных Сергеи Лоико(    Иностранный корреспондент в Los Angeles Times) - и получился такой душевный клип.

Артем Шевченко

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 28/10
Мне на карточку 1000 грн, наличными 1000€. Лене на карточку 2929,11 грн ( 1005,510,1000,205,9.11,200). Расход нп 219 грн, дизель в ато 2396,61 грн, пленка 511 грн, тепловизор pulsar quantum 50 2800€, 100 шт зимних спальников 800€. € не хватало купили их за $ ( 1150€ купили за 1483$). Остаток 24386,10 грн, 70€, 1657$.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
Odessa4army[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Из этой "горячей" потребности уже много куплено. Осталось немного. Пожалуйста, кто может, помогите!

Nata Pranzhu
10 мин. · Одесса

SOS!!!
Прошу перепост!!!

Очень горящие потребностей для ребят . В 20 км от них батальон Восток. А у них этого нет. Не прошу деньги, прошу купите. Умоляю .
1. *Стереотруба 2 шт*
http://snab.prom.ua/p140915-artillerijskaya-stereotruba.html
2. Коллиматор 5 шт 10 шт подарили ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. Спасибо!
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1593
3. *Бинокль ночного видения* 2 шт , 1 шт сегодня подарили. Спасибо . *Еще 1 нужен .*
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=961
4. Дальномер 2 шт 2 шт подарили. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1461

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек


Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 29/10
Мне 0 грн. Лене на карточку 1010 грн ( 500,510) вчера после отчета 100 грн, наличными 1000 грн. Расход 25 пар берц зима 8500 грн. Остаток 17996,10 грн, 70€, 1657$

Таня с Гимназической передала мне важные медикаменты , добавлю в аптечки и отправлю ребятам на днях . Еще в офис принесли бинокли и один из них ночной , УРА!!! Господи дай Вам бог всем здоровья кто помогает. Еще в офис принесли много полезного, разбирать буду завтра и более подробно распишу .


--------------------
Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера! Интервью с Натальей и Еленой.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 30/10
Мне на карточку 5300 грн ) 5000,300), на $ счет 100$, наличными в офисе 500$ и 2000 грн . Лене на карточку 510 грн ( 100,50,360).
Расход 0 грн.
Остаток 25806,10 грн, 70€, 2257$
Сегодня принесли лимоны, бинокль, домашнюю выпечку, бинокль, много крема для лица и гигиенической помады. Спасибо.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## Kutsajoki

Снова собрала около 10 спальников, Наташа уже забирала у меня несколько раз, это Ватутина, 14, если можно, заберите у меня в пн. Спасибо

----------


## maury88

> Снова собрала около 10 спальников, Наташа уже забирала у меня несколько раз, это Ватутина, 14, если можно, заберите у меня в пн. Спасибо


 Спасибо Вам огромное! Ваш телефон у Наташи есть, будет минутка-на днях заедет.

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Ура! Все вместе мы согрели 300 наших защитников! СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!

Nata Pranzhu
32 мин. · Одесса

Доехал камуфляж зимний до 72 Омбр 2 бтгр .
-300 комплектов камуфляжа
- 50 подстежек в куртки
- 1 бензопила и масло к ней.
Отправляли новой почтой было всего 7 палетт .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 мин. · Usatove

Отправили в 28 Омбр бм21град 3 палетты . В основном продукты, вещи , все что принесли на этой неделе. Еще аптечки наши фирменные и Балаклавы флис наш hand made

---------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 31/10
Мне на карточку 404 грн ( 200,204), наличными в офис 400 грн, 3000 грн и 100$. Лене на карточку 10330 грн ( 4000,6030,300). Расход 6634 грн 1 шт ночной бинокль, 4271,50 грн 50 шт мед подсумков. Остаток 29034,60 грн, 70€, 2357$.
Сегодня принесли смеси, все что было принесено за неделю из продуктов и одежды , крем для лица и гигиен помада, а так же 140 шт Балаклавы флис и 13 шт правильных аптечек .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## maury88

Дополнение по сегодняшней отправке от Елены.

Helena Grekova
12 мин. ·

Сегодня ушла очередная посылка на 28ю! Спасибо девчонки Вам за печенье, пироги, витаминные смеси и консервацию! Спасибо за сало и термобелье! Спасибо за свитера, шапки, носки, крема и гигиен. помаду! спасибо за конфеты, кофе и сигареты! Отдельное спасибо девочкам с S&K за сшитые балаклавы!!! Чтоб у вас ручки никогда не болели!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо за связаннную маскировочную сетку! Спасибо за то, что вы у нас и у наших ребят ЕСТЬ!!! Вместе мы сила!!!!

Забыла, извините, спасибо за лекарства, Celox, ИПП! Без вас не получились бы аптечки!!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

"За всіх нас, за тебе і за мене..."

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 мин. · Odessa

*УРА!!!
Мы все молодцы, за полторы недели закрыли потребности . Спасибо очень большое.*

*Без Вас мы ни чего бы не смогли сделать, низкий поклон всем кто не остается в стороне*.

ВСЕ ПОТРЕБНОСТИ ЗАКРЫЛИ!!!!!

Очень горящие потребностей для ребят . В 20 км от них батальон Восток. А у них этого нет. Не прошу деньги, прошу купите. Умоляю .
1. Стереотруба 2 шт . Остановились на то, что 1 шт хватит, добрые люди купили во вторник передадут. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
http://snab.prom.ua/p140915-artillerijskaya-stereotruba.html
2. Коллиматор 5 шт 10 шт подарили ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. Спасибо
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1593
3. Бинокль ночного видения 2 шт , 1 шт сегодня подарили, 1 шт купили . ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=961
4. Дальномер 2 шт 2 шт подарили. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
http://www.profoptica.com.ua/product_info.php?product_id=1461

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 153 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! 

Nata Pranzhu
9 ч. · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Новые потребности , на которые жалко тратить средства , которые собираются на теплую амуницию и дорогое снаряжение .

Прошу купить кто может.
1. Зарядное устройство на 8 ячеек - 5 шт.
http://portativ.ua/product_2284772.html
2. Аккумуляторы АА 2700 mAh 40 шт
http://m.rozetka.ua/?referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com.ua%2F#view=offer&o_id=362320

Ссылки для примера главное зарядка на 8 аккумуляторов и аккумуляторы на 2700mAh

Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Знаете, друзья, вот ещё один факт, подтверждающий, что доброта - основа всего!

Час назад Наташа обратилась вот с такой необычной просьбой: 



> Nata Pranzhu
> 1 ч. · Odessa
> 
> Кто может помочь с сухим кормом для собак.
> В 72 Омбр 2 бтгр местный житель привел свою собаку , что бы ребята ее убили, иначе нечем кормить. Ребята оставили ее себе , и она теперь полноценный член команды. К концу неделе будем ехать к ним, хочется также и ее порадовать.


 Знакомьтесь, это Малыш.  :smileflag: 





И сразу же был отклик от неравнодушных людей:




> Nata Pranzhu: Юля *нам дают 2 мешка корма. Ура!!!*


 Спасибо вам! МИРА ВСЕМ!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Odessa

Постоянные потребности:
- носки теплые ( махровые, шерсть , полушерсть )
- термобелье
- теплые свитера или флис кофты
- батарейки АА/ААА/ крона

По продуктам и средствам гигиены :

1. Для 28 Омбр бм21град надо продукты ( каши, паштеты, тушенка, рыбные консервы , чай, сахар. Кофе не надо завали всех в очень большом кол ве). Из средств гигиены туалетная бумага, станки для бритья, стиральный порошок.
2. 72 Омбр 2бтгр с питаем все более чем нормально , ребята просят только сладенькое. Домашнее приветствуется
3. Пограничники Измаил с питанием и средствами гигиены лучше чем у других, приветствуется сладкое и мед.

*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
42 мин. · Odessa

Отчет 01/11-02/11
01/11 мне 0 грн, Лене 252,01 грн ( 51,201.01). Расход 143 грн новая почта, 2200 грн 2 шт маскировочных костюма, 120 грн крем маскировочный , 380 грн 2 шт отпугиватели, 40 грн батарейки, 2300 грн 1 шт навигатор.
02/11 мне наличными 1000$, Лене 1100,51 ( 500,98,502.51), расход 1350 грн 5 шт разгрузочные жилеты. Остаток 23854,12 грн, 70€, 2357$
Получили оплаченные подсумки, ночной бинокль ( на фото тот что купили и еще одна фотография где 2 рядом , что бы не возникло вопросов " а вы точно купили, а не сфотографировали тот, что вам подарили"), целокс спасибо Lebedinsky и его жене .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!
Друзья, похоже, что на этой неделе поездки в АТО не будет, потому что нечего везти....
Слава Богу, что меньше стреляют и они не гибнут, но они едят, пьют, курят... они ТАМ ЖИВУТ...

----------


## Gala2000

На этой неделе в сети магазинов б/у одежды "Хумана" перед новым завозом идут распродажи товаров: сегодня, если не ошибаюсь все по 15, потом по 13, след.цена 11, затем  все по 8 должно быть и последняя цена все по 5грн. В воскресенье магазин не работает, т.к. в понедельник новый завоз. Я там видела толстые носки (встерчались даже новые), перчатки, шапки флисовые. И куча толстых свитеров-брюк-курток. 
Может информация пригодится тем, кто хочет помочь, но не располагает большими ресурсами.

----------


## maury88

> На этой неделе в сети магазинов б/у одежды "Хумана" перед новым завозом идут распродажи товаров: сегодня, если не ошибаюсь все по 15, потом по 13, след.цена 11, затем  все по 8 должно быть и последняя цена все по 5грн. В воскресенье магазин не работает, т.к. в понедельник новый завоз. Я там видела толстые носки (встерчались даже новые), перчатки, шапки флисовые. И куча толстых свитеров-брюк-курток. 
> Может информация пригодится тем, кто хочет помочь, но не располагает большими ресурсами.


 Спасибо за информацию!

Повторю эту информацию от 2 ноября.

Nata Pranzhu
2 ноября в 17:25 · Одесса

Постоянные потребности:
- носки теплые ( махровые, шерсть , полушерсть )
- термобелье
- теплые свитера или флис кофты
- батарейки АА/ААА/ крона

По продуктам и средствам гигиены :

1. Для 28 Омбр бм21град надо продукты ( каши, паштеты, тушенка, рыбные консервы , чай, сахар. Кофе не надо завали всех в очень большом кол ве). Из средств гигиены туалетная бумага, станки для бритья, стиральный порошок.
2. 72 Омбр 2бтгр с питаем все более чем нормально , ребята просят только сладенькое. Домашнее приветствуется
3. Пограничники Измаил с питанием и средствами гигиены лучше чем у других, приветствуется сладкое и мед.

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса

Для того что бы собрать 50 шт индивидуальных аптечек не хватает след :
- 32 шт ипп ( бандаж Израиль)
- 47 шт налбуфин шприц тюбик
- 47 шт хлоргексидин
- 40 шт бинт широкий
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб спазмалгон
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб активированный уголь
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб темпалгин
- 50 ампул димедрол
- 50 ампул кетанов
Пожалуйста прошу приносите .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

----------


## maury88

Сегодня отчет за два дня.

Nata Pranzhu
8 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Отчет 03/11-04/11
03/11 мне на карточку 220 грн. Лене на карточку 2747 грн ( 107,500,20,500,700,200,400,200,120), наличными 3000 грн и 1000$. Расход 100 грн 4 банки краски, 1977 грн 3 шт power bank.
04/11 мне 0 грн. Лене на карточку 4350 грн ( 450,400,500,1000,2000). Расход 1800 грн 200 шт термоодеяла .
Остаток 30294,12 грн, 70€, 4357$.
В офис мы не заезжали, что там не знаем, заедем завтра. 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Приближающиеся морозы заставляют искать идеи... Вот что нашла Наташа для наших ребят.

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

Прошу перепост!!!

Решили делать то , что делают золотые кулинарные ручки Днепропетровска .

Сухие борщовые и суповые наборы, компоты.

Пусть девочки меня простят на их страничке я взяла рецепты.

Что надо 2 шт сушки для овощей и фруктов. На время с возвратом. Если пойдет все как по маслу то мы потом купим, но для начала надо попробовать.

Очень прошу пересмотрите дома, спросите у соседей.

На востоке уже заморозки, и свежие овощи мерзнут, а что будет через месяц вы сами понимаете, все будет мороженное.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Поездка все-таки будет!

Nata Pranzhu
6 ч. · Одесса

До конца недели очень прошу приносить в офис только сладенькое , будем ехать в 72 Омбр там с едой все слава Богу. Ну сало сегодня засолили спасибо Пете и Алле)))
Из сладкого :
- печенье
- конфеты
- сгущенка
- сахар
- домашняя выпечка ( которая может храниться до 5 дней)

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)

----------


## Kutsajoki

Ну а я напомню за спальники ) Если есть возможность забрать. Спасибо

----------


## maury88

> Ну а я напомню за спальники ) Если есть возможность забрать. Спасибо


 Спасибо Вам! Напомнила Наташе. )

----------


## maury88

Ура! Ребята из 28-ой получили посылку!!!!!

Nata Pranzhu
35 мин. · Одесса

Слава Богу доехала продуктовая посылка для 28 Омбр бм21град.
Спасибо всем кто принимал участие. Надеюсь мы не остановимся. Завтра ребята получат посылку уже со снаряжением, и так мы стараемся чередовать.
-------------------------------
СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Откорректированные данные по лекарствам для аптечек.

Nata Pranzhu
30 мин. · Одесса

Для того что бы собрать 50 шт индивидуальных аптечек не хватает след :
- 32 шт ипп ( бандаж Израиль). ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
- 47 шт налбуфин шприц тюбик. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ
- 47 шт хлоргексидин
- 40 шт бинт широкий
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб спазмалгон
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб активированный уголь
- 50 шт пластинок по 10 таб темпалгин
- 50 ампул димедрол
- 50 ампул кетанов
Пожалуйста прошу приносите .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Вот отзыв от ребят ОТТУДА!!!! 

О посылке.
Полу или. Вы не пеоестаете удивлять. Слов благодарности не подобрать. Каждое вновь открытое место даёт море эмоций и удивления. Художественные косички чеснока. Любви наполненные записки. Ребята ! Вы чудо. Благодарю вас и всех кто собирал по крупицам помощь нам. Мы вам обязаны. Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 05/11
Мне карточка 300 грн. Офис 500€, 3300 грн ( 1000,1400,500,200,200). Лене карточка 1900 грн ( 1000,300,100,500), расход 5480 грн 2 шт навигаторы , 3000 грн 100 кг сало, 3409 грн 50 шт ножницы для аптечек, 3300 грн икофлон препарат для операции бойца в клинике Филатова. Остаток 20605,12 грн , 570€, 4357$.
Получили сегодня подарки из Нью Йорка celox, swat, Israel bandage, chest seal и подсумки аптечные ( все для аптечек, еще пару препаратов и на днях будут готовы), получили термоодеяла, универсальные зарядное устройства, power bank. Подарили зарядное для аккумуляторов . В офис тоже много принесли. Спасибо .



Спасибо Вам! МИРА ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 мин.

Спасибо Андрею Елесееву из Черновцов за 2 шт буржуйки. Сегодня ребята из 72 Омбр 2 бтгр получили их. Отдельная благодарность Артему , который все это счастье получил и отправил

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
53 мин. · Одесса

Получили сегодня 100 шт зимних спальников , 1 шт тепловизор pulsar quantum hd50s, 2 партии берц ( 1 партия 36 пар, 2 партия 25 пар). И еще немного всего в офисе и на нп. В отчете отчитаюсь вечером.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Пришла еще одна посылка в 28 Омбр бм21град. Посылка маленькая но важная.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
20 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 06/11
Мне карточка 204 грн и 50 грн, перевод money gram 100$, 200$, офис 1000 грн и 200 грн . Лене 550 грн ( 200,100,200,50). Расход нп 175 грн, 7 шт зарядное для аккумуляторов 2200 грн. Остаток 20234,12 грн, 570€, 4657$.
Сегодня благодаря Маруся Иванова моя любимая медицинская фея, закрыли по медицине горящие потребности на 50 шт аптечек. Спасибо Константин Емец, его директору и коллективу Днепропласт получили 50 шт колб для ампул в аптечки. Получили ранее оплаченные 100 шт зимних спальников, 1 шт тепловизор, 25 пар беру и 36 пар берц от разных производителей , 7 шт зарядных для аккумуляторов. В офис принесли много полезного и вкусного с записочками.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Тут еще много фото.*












Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Ещё 7 фото.*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!



Nata Pranzhu
6 ч. · Одесса · отредактировано

Следуя волонтерской моде, у меня новое "хочу" для ребят. Тепловизоры пока еще в тренде и они таки нужны, но хит сезона осень-зима 2014/2015 БЕСПИЛОТНИК.
Кто готов легким движением руки проспонсировать, добро пожаловать. 3500$ и Ваша карма чиста до 7 поколения.
А если серьезно, да они нужны очень и 1 шт к сожалению тут не отделаешься.

-----------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
6 ч. · Одесса

На эти выходные надо 1 шт броник и 1 шт каска, с возвратом. Буду очень признательна. Спасибо.

В комментариях :

Александр Ротарь Можно просто 2 плиты, чехол есть, а то наш друг и по совместительству водитель тоже должен быть защищен.

----------


## Skripachka80

Видеообращение общественной организации “Единая Фонтанка – Одесса” к соотечественникам – с просьбой оказать посильную помощь волонтерам 28-й механизированной бригады, которая базируется в пгт. Черноморское Коминтерновского района Одесской области: - http://youtu.be/XOUkKzqQIgc

Дополнительная и более подробная информация по ссылкам ниже:
1. http://kif-od.com/forum/115-195-1
2. http://kif-od.com/publ/novosti_komin...nie/19-1-0-116


Телефон обратившихся волонтёров к общественной организации "Единая Фонтанка - Одесса" (097) 0946329
Они помогают первому и второму батальонам. Говорят нашим мальчикам очень нужна помощь.

----------


## maury88

Skripachka80, 28-я бригада большая, наша группа помогает почти 1000 бойцам, в том числе 200 человек из 28 Омбр бм21град . К сожалению, нет возможности увеличить количество подопечных.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
28 мин. · Одесса

Пакуем правильные аптечки для 28 Омбр , пол гостиной в медикаментах.

----------


## Gala2000

Фух! Только вернулась с поклейки объявлений о помощи по парадным, в которых указала ваш адрес как место сбора.

----------


## maury88

> Фух! Только вернулась с поклейки объявлений о помощи по парадным, в которых указала ваш адрес как место сбора.


 СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Людмилой Ботушан
20 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 07/11
Мне на карточку 704 грн ( 500,204), в офис 1700 грн ( 1000,500,200) и 200$, 300$. Лене на карточку 2350 грн ( 100,50,200,2000). Расход 1500 грн 1 шт аккумулятор на ЗИЛ, 9600 грн оплата 2560 пар носков теплых и 2 шт зимние кикиморы , 1822 грн 60 шт аккумуляторов и 200 шт батарейки .
Остаток 12066,12 грн, 570€, 5157$.

*Сегодня сделали 3 небольшие отправки:*

1. Измаильские пограничники : 1 шт аккумулятор ЗИЛ, 23 пары берц зима, 30 шт аккумуляторы, 7 шт зарядных для аккумуляторов, 176 шт флисовые Балаклавы, 176 упаковок амексина.
----------------
2. 80 аэром 3 рота: 16 шт зимние спальники, 16 шт флис Балаклавы, 16 упаковок амексина.
----------------
3. 28 Омбр бм21град : 23 спальника, и большую коробку от Толика с носками итд , мешок со свитерами теплыми .

Сегодня мы получили в офисе и в руки :
- 1000 шт Налбуфин в шприц тюбиках, спасибо компании Интерхим.
- 2 печки моторсич
- меда очень и очень много
- печенье домашнее
- конфеты
- консервы
- бушдат
- большую коробку с пластырями, шприцами, перчатками
- бензопилу
- большую коробку в которой и кевларовые каски и рации, свитера, фонарики, много всего на фото видно список на коробке.
Итог что бы забрать все из офиса моя и Лены машины забиты до потолка.
Спасибо всем огромное.

Дополнение от Лены : 

Helena Grekova А еще нам девчонки еще сшили 250 шт балаклав!!!

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
http://odessa4army.org.ua/
-------------------------------------------

Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:

*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Фото много, поэтому АЛЬБОМ


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добого дня! Пока без подробностей, но...

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

К моему большому сожалению, но *склад пустой*. Очень надо пополнить запасы.
Прошу если у Вас есть возможность приносите :

- продукты ( тушенка, паштет, рыбные консервы, сгущенка, чай ( кофе не надо очень много развезли) , сахар, каши, крупы, печенье, конфеты

- средства гигиены ( туалетная бумага, стиральный порошок, мыло душистое и хозяйственное , шампунь)

- пластиковые тазики для стирки и для приготовления еды

- сигареты МНОГО

Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

Получили:

Кукурузная каша 175 кг , пшеничная каша 375 кг , ячка 550 кг

Спасибо огромное :
Писаренко Олег , Демченко Сергей, Лукянчук Максим , Одажий Любовь.
Фермеры из 2 сел которые передали крупу.

А также очень большая благодарность
Титаренко Николаю который бесплатно перемолол крупы на кашу , завод села Йосоповка.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! Много хороших новостей!

Nata Pranzhu
13 ч. · Одесса

28 Омбр бм21град получили посылку.
- 23 шт зимних спальника
- 2 пары берц 47 размер
- коробка от Анатолий Бурназаки.



Nata Pranzhu
13 ч. · Одесса

Измаильские пограничники получили посылку.
23 пары берц, аккумулятор 1 шт для ЗИЛ, зарядное для 6 шт , аккумуляторные батареи 30 шт, повер бенк 1 шт, переходники 3 шт, амексин 176 упаковок, Балаклавы флис 176 шт

 

 



Nata Pranzhu с Александром Ротарем и Вадимом Тищуком
12 ч. · Одесса

Саша и Вадик вернулись и я этому очень рада.
Я думаю Саша сам опишет как съездили, а с меня как всегда фото и цифры.

28 Омбр 2 блок пост
- 20 шт зимних спальников
- 30 шт правильных аптечек
- 25 комплектов термобелья
- 25 комплектов наколенники и налокотники
- 340 пар носков
- 1 шт навигатор
- 1 power bank
- 2 шт универсальное зарядное
- 1 шт бензопила
- продукты ( сало 3 ведра, мед, итд)

72 Омбр 2 бтгр
- 1 шт тепловизор pulsar quantum hd50s
- 1 шт бинокль ночного видения Yukon
- 1 шт стереотруба
- 1 шт видео регистратор
- 1 шт бинокль
- 1 шт навигатор
- 1 power bank
- 4 шт универсальное зарядное
- 30 шт аккумуляторы АА
- 100 шт батарейки АА и 100 шт батарейки ААА
- 2 шт к кикимора зима
- 1080 пар носков
- медикаменты
- продукты ( 1 ящик лимон, 10 ведер сало, И так далее что приносили в офис )

Фото много, поэтому АЛЬБОМ

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 ч. · Одесса

Отчет 08/11-10/11
08/11 мне 0, Лена после отчета 07/11 1100 грн ( 1000,100), 08/11 1160 грн ( 50,1010,100). Расход 0 грн.
09/11 мне 0, Лена 751 грн ( 500,251). Расход 0 грн
10/11 мне наличными 100€, 1000 грн и 4000 грн, в офис 200 грн. Лена 3720 грн ( 200,20,1000,500,2000). Расход 166 грн тестовый образец флис белья 1 шт, 2468,27 грн топливо поездка ато, 250$ передала Олег Дьяков для покупки тепловизора для 28 Омбр 2 бат( этой суммы не хватало). Остаток 21362,85 грн, 670€, 4908$.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------



  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

По ссылке видео. Это их мы с вами кормим, греем, одеваем. 

Nata Pranzhu
26 мин. · Одесса

Опять о Юре и его бригаде. Наши подопечные. Спасибо нашим защитникам, дай Бог им здоровья. 



http://podrobnosti.ua/video/accidents/2014/11/11/1002403.html

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Одесса

Для танкистов 28 Омбр очень надо:

1. Втягивающий стартерный бендекс в сборе ЯМЗ 236. Двигатель. 1 шт.
2. Диск сцепления для БТР-60 ( ГАЗ 52) -2 шт.
3 Корзина сцепления ГАЗ 66 1 шт
4. Ремкомплект главного тормозного цилиндра Урал 4320. Диаметр 40 мм. 10 шт. Стоит дёшево.
5 Прокладка головки блока КАМАЗ 740. 3 шт. Один из них безбочатный.
6 Кольца системы охлаждения КАМАЗ 740 - 2 шт
7. Ремень ГУРМАЗ ЯМЗ 236 - 2 шт.
8. Вакуум тормозов ГАЗ 66 3 шт
9. Главный тормозной цилиндр одноконтурный ( старого образца) ГАЗ 66
1 шт.
10. Большой набор ключей

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
30 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 11/11
Мне 0 грн. Офис 1750 грн ( 200,1000,500,50), Лене вчера после отчета 15000 грн и 200 грн, сегодня 5703 грн ( 100,500,503,1000,300,3300). Расход 14,30 грн 10 шт кисточки, 878,16 грн 12 банок краски и 5 банок растворителя, 714,50 грн 10 коробок пряники, 1700 грн 60 банок тушенки ( всего получили 120 банок , 60 из них мы оплатили и 60 получили бесплатно от компании Онисс), 18020 грн 53 пары берц зимних. Остаток 22688,89 грн, 670€, 4907$.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*







Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Друзья, ещё одна просьба. 

Nata Pranzhu
1 мин. · Одесса

Срочно надо 10 шт пластмассовых тазиков для стирки. Горит.
Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

Helena Grekova тазики - побольше!))))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Прошу перепост!!!!

Из того что горит до пятницы:
- тазики пластмассовые для стирки 10 шт
- 2 шт бензопила
- 1 большой набор ключей
- сигареты

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра, друзья! Ребятам нужны мобильные БАНИ...

Nata Pranzhu
7 ч. · Одесса

SOS!!!!
Перепост!!!!

Прошу обратить внимание на эту очень необходимую вещь. Я понимаю , что дорого, но надо.
Я уверенна, что есть бизнесмены готовые купить это для ребят.
Для начала надо 5 шт.
Не просто прошу, очень прошу.
Может где-то есть аналоги и дешевле, только рада буду подсказкам.
http://www.teplodar.in.ua/fullinfo8.html

Nata Pranzhu Вот тут есть и такой и аналоги дешевле http://odessa.prom.ua/Mobilnaya-banya-kupit.html?category=150506

----------


## maury88

*Волонтер рассказала, что нужно бойцам в АТО, чтобы вернуться живыми*
13:15 12.11.2014


Украинские военные сейчас больше нуждаются тепловизорах и беспилотниках, чем в теплом белье. При этом актуальными остаются вопросы обеспечения солдат медикаментами и буржуйками. 

Об этом журналистам рассказала известный одесский волонтер Наталия Пранжу.



По словам волонтера, ни о каком перемирии речи не идет. Украинские блокпосты подвергаются постоянным атакам, а боевики активизировали роботу диверсионных групп. Ночью украинские солдаты становятся «слепыми» и террористы подбираются вплотную к блокпостам.

Во время последнего выезда на Донбасс волонтеры передавали помощь одесским бойцам из 28 механизированной бригады прямо во время серьезного боестолкновения.

В ближайшее время волонтерская группа Наты Пранжу надеется передать бойцам три тепловизора (цена одного экземпляра — 2800$) и пять беспилотников (3500$ за единицу).

Волонтер отметила — несмотря на все сложности, сегодня ситуация с обеспечением солдат со стороны государства лучше, чем весной.

    «Во время первой волны мобилизации бронежилет был роскошью, во время второй — каска. Сейчас с этим проблем уже нет. Насколько я знаю и общаюсь с ребятами — части на Востоке обеспечены и первым, и вторым», — рассказала она.

Отдельно Ната Пранжу рассказала о скандальном командире 28 ОМБР Владиславе Лещинском, которого многие волонтеры обвиняют в саботаже. Известны случаи, когда помощь, переданная через Лещинского солдатам, просто не доходила до них.

    «В 28 бригаде был страх и ужас — ребята перед тем, как отправиться в АТО, покупали себе каски и бронежилеты сами. Потому что их командир Лещинский просто не писал заявки в Министерство обороны на снабжение и амуницию бойцов», — пояснила волонтер.

На сегодня волонтерская группа обеспечивает потребности 976 бойцов: солдат 28 мехбригады, измаильских пограничников, 72 бригады и других.

Ната Пранжу с единомышленниками одними из первых в Одессе стали выезжать в зону боевых действий, чтобы передавать помощь бойцам непосредственно в руки. Сейчас в Одессе работает приблизительно 12-15 активных волонтерских групп.  

http://mayak.org.ua/news/volonter-rasskazala-chto-nujno-boycam-v-ato-chtoby-vernutsya-jivymi/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 мин.

Продуктовую посылку на 72 Омбр 2 бтгр отправили 2 палетты. Через 2 дня будет фото отчет о доставке.

 

Спасибо всем, кто помогает кормить наших воинов!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 12/11
Мне 0 грн. Лене 11/11 после отчета 1000 грн. 12/11 200 грн.
Расход 1569 грн паштеты, 164 грн стрейч пленка , 5500$ ( 4900$ и 600$ купили за 460€) 500 комплектов флисового белья .
Остаток 22155,89 грн, 210€, 7$.
Отправили посылку продуктовую на 72 Омбр 2 бтгр. В офисе не была сегодня , не успела, заеду завтра.
К сожалению вынуждена была сегодня отказаться от тепловизора 1 шт который заказывала, так как не за что его было купить, я долго извинилась, надеюсь в след раз когда прийдет партия у нас будет за что купить.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч.

Потребности ( измаильские пограничники 176 человек , 28 омбр бм21град 200 человек, 72 омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек ) :

постоянные потребности :

- продукты ( тушенка только говядина, паштеты, рыбные консервы, каши, крупы, сахар, чай)
- средства гигиены ( влажные салфетки, зуб паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага)
- сигареты
---------------------------------------
Горящие потребности :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- 30 печек ( мотор сич ) или буржуек цена 1 шт 600 грн. 6 шт купили + 10 шт купили + 2 шт подарили + 2 шт подарили+ 4 ( 2+2) буржуйки подарили+ 2 буржуйки подарили.

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 360 комплектов камуфляж купили

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили

2. Коллиматоры 50 шт ( 3400 грн за 1 шт ) 10 шт получили

3.Пнв 8 шт ( 6500-22000 грн за 1 шт в зависимости от параметров) 2 шт получили , 1 подарили, 1 купили

4.Дальномер 5 шт ( 15000 - 25000 грн ) 1 подарили, 1 подарили

5. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
20 мин.

SOS!!!!
Прошу перепост!!!

Собираем средства на тепловизор для 28 Омбр. Вчера мы уже 1 тепловизор по хорошей цене пропустили, не было за что купить. Стоимость 1 тепловизора 2800€.
Прошу помочь в сборе средств.




*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## Skripachka80

Цена бездействия Фонтанских "махровых профессионалов" – жизни наших односельчан защищающих НАРОД УКРАИНЫ!!! (видео, факты, мнение)

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!
Новости из офиса, куда можно приносить все для ребят. Спасибо огромное вам, люди! 

Людмила Нечаева добавила 7 новых фото.

Сегодня, знакомые ребята принесли полмешка термобелья и огромную упаковку носок, добавив несколько коробок с настольными играми.
Еще кто-то донес чеснок, а одна женщина - целый пакет выпечки собственного изготовления.
Всем огромное спасибо за помощь!
Нужны также продукты и сигареты!
Если захотите помочь, мы вас ждем:
*С понедельника по пятницу, с 9-30 до 19-00.
Проспект Гагарина 13, офис 50. ( желтое крыльцо в афишах, фасадный вход)
Тел. для справок: 777-17-17, 777-17-13.*


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 мин.

Отчет 13/11
Мне карточка 204 грн и 500 грн. Офис 1800 грн ( 500,700,200,400) и 200$ ( 100,100). Лене на карточку 1430 грн ( 400,250,180,320,220,60). Расход 1400 грн 1000 кг капусты, 1701,93 грн кабельная продукция, 1037 грн 18 кг флисовых кофт. Итого 21950,96 грн, 210€, 207$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*
 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 мин.

Фото того что с понедельника по сегодня было принесено в офис. Спасибо очень большое.

Helena Grekova
4 мин. ·

Спасибо всем огромное! особенно Паше за тазики!))))

----------


## maury88

С просторов. Очень нужные и важные слова. Прочтите...



> С утра периодически по касательной накрывает волна - "Все пропало, в воскресенье начнется"
> Кто то, кому то, что то сказал по отнятому мобильнику, а кто то это слышал, поспешил поделиться и вот теперь все с ужасом ожидают.
> И чо?
> Что начнется? вторжение? инопланетян или китайцев? Ах, россиян.... Так они тут уже пол года.
> Наступление? И? С лета известны планы/желания террористов - окружить Мариуполь, пробиться до Запорожской области и все заморозить до весны.
> Всем уже давно известно, что захватить/взять что то не сложно. Сложно удержать.
> Именно это и ничто другое сдерживает обе воюющие стороны.
> Российские танки могут дойти до Киева? Могут. А дальше что?
> Так и наши, в принципе могу дойти до российской границы. И что?
> ...

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova

*Очень нужен тепловизор! Тепловизор - это жизнь!!!!*

Для чого потрібен тепловізор
Застосування тепловізорів дає величезну перевагу перед супротивником

Тепловізор вночі
Тепловізор дозволяє бачити противника вночі, так само, як удень. Спробуйте побачити людину за деревами в лівій половині фотографії.

Тепловізор вдень - людина в камуфляжі
Вдень тепловізор дозволяє виявити невидиме для людського ока. Спробуйте побачити людину в камуфляжі на лівій половині фотографії

Прицілювання с тепловізором
Тепловізор дозволяє виявляти і точно прицілюватися в будь-яких погодних умовах, димова завіса йому не перешкода.

Описання тепловізора
Застосування тепловізорів обмежено їх високою вартістю.
Тепловізор не бачить світла. Він відчуває тепло, а тепло випромінює будь-який предмет, навіть холодний. Йому не завада трава, рідкісний чагарник, дим, пил, туман, дощ, сніг. Будь-яка ціль буде виглядати яскравим вогнем там, де інші прилади будуть сліпі або показувати ледве-помітний силует.

Тепловізор представляє собою, по суті, спеціальну відео-камеру, забезпечену високо-контрастним мікро-дисплеєм. Ударостійкий металевий корпус захищає прилад від засобів радіо-електронної боротьби та виявлення, а так же захищає від ударів і похмурої погоди.

Рекордно малі габарити і вага дають зручність використання, а тривалий час роботи і можливість перезарядки — постійну бойову готовність.

На сьогоднішній день тепловізор — це останній писк в техніці виявлення і прицілювання.

----------


## Fine Berries

> Доброго утра!
> 
> Nata Pranzhu
> 1 мин. · Одесса ·
> 
> Кто приносил в офис сушку для овощей? Отзовитесь . Хочу отдать обратно. Проект мы благополучно закрыли.


  почему?

----------


## maury88

> почему?


 Nata Pranzhu  Мы закрыли по 2 причинам, 1. Я не нашла людей которые готовы реально взяться и делать по 500 упаковок в неделю . 2. Фин составляющая , выгоднее купить уже все сушеные овощи и просто их фасовать.

Nata Pranzhu Сушку фруктовую мы сейчас по деревням скупаем , запасаемся так что бы на всю зиму хватило, так как цена с наступлением Морозов будет только расти.

---------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 мин. · Одесса

Итак сегодня день посылок. Спасибо всем.
Получили 3 посылки из Канады с флисом

Из Израиля с ипп Юлиан Ойфа

Из России с конфетами, носками, трусами, кофе.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

SOS!!!!
Прошу перепост !!!

Горящие потребности :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 2-4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 360 комплектов камуфляж купили , остаток 460 комплектов

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили, остаток 500 комплектов
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили. Необходимо еще 3 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

Итого необходимо
170 000 грн
17280€
23000$

Я понимаю что сумма огромная, но с марта месяца нам с вашей помощью удавалась собрать и большие суммы, и закупать много для ребят.
Я сейчас опять надеюсь только на Вас, больше не на кого.
Заранее спасибо всем кто принимает участие в помощи.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Новости с офиса, куда можно приносить все для ребят.

Людмила Нечаева добавила 4 новых фото.

Вчера все передали Наташе Пранжу для отправки в АТО.
На фото то, что принесли уже сегодня!
Спасибо всем неравнодушным!
Если хотите помочь звоните и приезжайте:
Проспект Гагарина 13, офис 50 ( угол пр. Шевченко; фасадный вход, желтая пристройка в афишах)
Мы открыты с 9-30 до 19-00.
Наши телефоны: 777-17-17; 777-17-13.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*







Спасибо вам!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
52 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо Юлиан Ойфа за 30 шт ипп, пойдут в индивидуальные аптечки для 28 Омбр бм21град. Передача аптечек будет к концу след недели, фото факт передачи предоставим.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
54 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо виталий оплачко, Сергею и Татьяне за 2 шт буржуйки. На след неделе поедут в 72 Омбр 2 бтгр. По 2 шт которые вы давали в прошлый раз : 1 шт в понедельник уезжает в 28 Омбр 7 рота, 1 шт сегодня передали в 30 Омбр Фото передачи сегодня чуть позже.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. ·

Опять к тому почему волонтеры все закупают.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Подробный анализ экипировки.*Юрий Бирюков добавил 15 новых фото.

Итак, окончательный и бесповоротный анализ по форме ВСУ нового образца. К сожалению слухов и домыслов тут реально больше, чем реалий. Будет много скучного текста, сорри.

Начнем с комплектации.

Носки летние и носки зимние.
Белье нательное х/б.
Белье нательное х/б утепленное.
Китель и брюки полевые летние.
Куртка полевая утепленная.
Брюки полевые утепленные.
Кепка полевая.
Шапка-феска.

Это основной набор. Да, в номенклатуре еще есть два десятка позиций, от трусов и до казарменных тапочек. Но реально их никто не закупал в МО уже несколько лет, да и не планирует.

Самое животрепещущее - ГДЕ БЛЯТЬ ЭТО ВСЕ?
Отвечаю - пока только на бумаге подписанных контрактов. Я бы хотел задать очень много вопросов тому человеку, который подписал договора со сроками поставок в конце декабря, но это уже невозможно. Он подписал и улетел… То есть - уволился. Да, вчера были обыски. Да, куча уголовных дел. Но факт остается фактом - сроки поставки у нас в конце года. Наихудшая ситуация по утепленному белью и утепленным брюкам - их в армии еще нет, они придут самыми последними.

Теперь по качеству.
Ткань говно (это я про китель/брюки/куртка) - говорю Вам как самый главный Капитан Очевидность. Да, плавится. И да, противная на ощупь. Но тут выясняется, что в Украине текстильное производство банально отсутствует. Есть небольшие мощности там, есть небольшие мощности сям. На старинной технике. По старинной технологии. О каких водоупорных свойствах может идти речь? О какой защите от тепловизоров? Для этого нужны отделы разработок, для этого нужны инвестиции. А двадцать три года армия не воспринималась как гигантский и стабильный потребитель, как надежный заказчик. Так что пошили из того что имели в наличии, а имели в наличии мало чего.

Защита от холода.
Если не поддаваться панике, если не думать про экстрим-задачи, то все не так и плохо. Нет, не хорошо. Но и не плохо. Если на себя одеть все слои положенного обмундирования - топри средних показателях зимних температур будет вполне сносно. Нас всех такой подход НЕ устраивает, не спорю. Но замерзать не будут. Правда этого всего пока нет. Ааа, ну да. В пункте первом уже было сказано - поставлено все это будет в конце года (а с учетом неизбежных срывов сроков - в январе).

Цена.
Нечто среднее между реальными и слегка завышенными параметрами, с учетом паршивого качества. Мне часто в пример приводят стоимости формы пошитой в небольших мастерских, б/у формой стран НАТО… Сложно сравнивать. Хотя бы по той простой причине, что купленная за наличные деньги форма в небольшой частной мастерской и заказанная по официальным договорам (НДС, все дела) на больших предприятиях - это разные подходы и разные системы ценообразования.

Что из всего этого следует? Следует шить!
Завтра будет важный разговор с Министром обороны. Туда идут очень правильные люди, Большие Умнички. У нас есть Идея. И в этой идее не будет принудительной "поддержки отечественного товаропроизводителя" и прочих модных терминов. Будет суровый и очень прагматичный подход. Будут варианты, но без полумер. Либо мы начинаем думать головой, либо мы так и будем пытаться догнать уходящий поезд. Но далеко не всем понравится наша идея.

Ведь выбрали второй вариант...

Тут ещё 15 фото.

Для тех, кто не знает кто такой Юрий Бирюков. 
Это волонтер, очень много сделавший для наших воинов, основатель фонда помощи «Крылья Феникса», затем Советник Президента Украины(с 13 августа), а теперь (с 6 октября) назначен помощником министра обороны по вопросам вещевого обеспечения Вооруженных сил Украины.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! 

Nata Pranzhu
36 мин. · Одесса

SOS!!!!
Прошу перепост !!!

Я понимаю что сумма огромная, но с марта месяца нам с вашей помощью удавалась собрать и большие суммы, и закупать много для ребят.
Я сейчас опять надеюсь только на Вас, больше не на кого.
Заранее спасибо всем кто принимает участие в помощи.

Горящие потребности ( все остальное уже закуплено и передано, это то, что осталось) :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 2-4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 360 комплектов камуфляж купили , остаток 460 комплектов

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили, остаток 500 комплектов
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили. Необходимо еще 3 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

Итого необходимо
170 000 грн
17280€
23000$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек


------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Кто может помочь бесплатно сделать банер, размер 1,5 м на 1,0 м?
Пишите в личку в фб. Спасибо .

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
30 мин. · Одесса

Эту каску я получила вчера от жены пограничника, он в ней вышел из Должанского котла, он жив и это главное. Она счастливая и на днях я ее передам тому кто будет идти в АТО. У нового обладателя каски уже есть свой талисман-каска.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
55 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

В этот раз мы отступили от правил, одели 1 солдата, который не входит в состав подразделений которым мы помогаем. Но Паше мы отказать не могли. Он тот человек который вышел с Должанского котла, он был в составе наших одесских пограничников, которым мы тогда помогали. Паша это тот человек который подобрал Виктора Дихтиеского на дороге смерти, и был с ним последние 4 часа его жизни, и закрывал его глаза. Паша опять идет в АТО. С Богом, я буду за него молиться. И будем его навещать в зоне.
Нами было куплено ( камуфляж с подстежками, свитер, перчатки, рюкзак , кавер), из того что у нас было на складе передали ( каску, очки, налобный фонарик, арафатка, балаклава, берцы, спальник, аптечка, флисовое белье, носки с запасом) .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 14/11-16/11
14/11 приход Лена 4756 грн ( 1006,400,100,100,1500,980,50,500,110,10). Расход 2000 грн камуфляж, рюкзак, перчатки, кавер, свитер, 3200 грн 20 шт бочки по 60 литров для закваски капусты, 300 грн 20 шт большие кульки в бочки, 40 грн морковка, 120 грн яблоки, 140 грн изюм.
15/11 приход Лена 1450 грн ( 200,210,1000,40). Расход новая почта 96 грн, 100$ и 950 грн ключи, отвертки И так далее в накладной видно.
16/11 приход Лена 1992 грн ( 90,1000,300,100,202,300), наличными 2000 рубли Российские . Расход 100$ генератор , 1067 грн кикимора.
Остаток 22235,96 грн, 210€, 7$, 2000 рубли.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Фото много, поэтому  АЛЬБОМ


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Александр Ротарь поделился своей сообщение.
1 ч.
Александр Ротарь

Я тут сейчас напишу кое что, и кому нужно поймёт. Не очень уважаемые мошенники и прочие личности, которые думают, что волонтёры, это идиоты, которые на право и налево раздают деньги и прочие приятные полезности. Дабы избежать не самых лучших моментов в вашей жизни кратко поясню, многие из нас на прямую имеют очень и очень тесные отношения с теми подразделениями, которыми мы заботимся, по этому обычно достаточно одного телефонного звонка, что бы выяснить ситуацию, и ребята на местах сделали выводы. Минимально это грозит вам формулировкой "отпиздили", максимально, ну вы в курсе, война и прочие моменты. Так что очень не рекомендую писать и звонить с фразами голодаем, пришлите денег, дайте что нибудь и тд. Где голодают и нужно прислать, мы в курсе и работаем над этим, а где какой то хрен находясь в житомире звонит, и говорит что он под Волновахой, и нужен генератор, имеет шанс оказаться под Волновахой, отправившись туда в багажнике, а под Волновахой интересно, честное слово.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч. · Одесса

К пятнице 21/11 прошу приносить домашнюю выпечку ( тертые пироги, булочки, пирожки, печенье итд ) много.

г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! Вот такая хорошая новость с утра. 

Nata Pranzhu
19 мин. · Одесса

Ночью мне приснилось, что наличными принесли 100 000 $, и мы купили даже больше чем планировали ребятам. Сон пока не сбылся, но процесс начал чуть сдвигаться с места. Большое спасибо тому кто перевел на карточку 5*97 10:40Popolnenie 10000.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) .

Горящие потребности ( все остальное уже закуплено и передано, это то, что осталось) :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 2-4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 360 комплектов камуфляж купили , остаток 460 комплектов

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили, остаток 500 комплектов
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили. Необходимо еще 3 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

Итого необходимо
170 000 грн
17280€
23000$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч.

До пятницы 21/11 горит :
- сладкое
- сигареты

Ну деньги само собой надо всегда без них мы не можем купить то, что надо не сейчас , а еще вчера :

Горящие потребности ( все остальное уже закуплено и передано, это то, что осталось) :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 2-4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 360 комплектов камуфляж купили , остаток 460 комплектов

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили, остаток 500 комплектов
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили. Необходимо еще 3 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

Итого необходимо
170 000 грн
17280€
23000$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 17/11
Мне 0 грн.
В офисе сегодня не была, отчет по офису будет завтра.
Лене карточка 16/11 после отчета 350 грн, 17/12 16450 грн ( 500,200,4000,1000,50,200,200,100,10000,200).
Расход 850 грн 10 блоков сигарет .
Остаток 38185,96 грн, 210€, 7$, 2000 рубли.
Передали на выходных посылку для 7 роты 28 Омбр Ксюша Ксюша Алексеева доставит, потом фото нам пришлет. В посылке было след ( спальники 15 шт, 1 шт буржуйка, шапки, перчатки, носки, свитера, бензопила, тазики, продукты, генератор, сигареты).
Сами готовимся к поездке к концу недели. 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго! Ура! Опять с утра хорошие новости! 

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин.

Получили флисовое белье. Ура!!!! Теперь ребятам будет теплее!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 мин. · Одесса

100 кг селедки норвежской . Мальчишки будут довольные.
Спасибо семье Ковальчуков.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч.

Пнв для танкистов

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Печки

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
12 мин. · отредактировано

Отчет 18/11
Нате на карту-300 грн.
В офисе сегодня не была, отчет по офису будет завтра.
Лене карточка грн ( 200,400,200,400).
Расход 600 грн - "кошки" для лазанию по деревянным столбам! 4523 грн- 10 шт цевьё!
Остаток 34562,96 грн, 210€, 7$, 2000 рубли.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек

----------


## freedom33

Добрый вечер! Я уже звонила Лене ,по поводу бензопилы. Но она  мне не перезвонила, названивать не очень удобно. Ответе надо ли в ато нашим ребятам бензопила .

----------


## maury88

> Добрый вечер! Я уже звонила Лене ,по поводу бензопилы. Но она  мне не перезвонила, названивать не очень удобно. Ответе надо ли в ато нашим ребятам бензопила .


  Спасибо Вам! И за бензопилу и за понимание! )

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо большое за пнв. Принесли в офис. Мисяй Кротов пойдет вам. На днях жди

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
51 мин. · Одесса

Сегодня принесли в офис

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Готовимся к поездке. Вот так выглядит сейчас склад.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*













Helena Grekova еще Наташа не засняла кучу кабеля, буржуйки и бензопилы!)))

Nata Pranzhu Лена все что у нас лежит заснять просто нереально. Я и так пол для по бригадам раскладывали 500 комплектов флиса и берц. Сил нет. А ребята до сих пор селедку солят, а Петя с Аллой капусту последнюю 16 бочку доквашивают. Процесс идет

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 мин. · Одесса
*
Сладкое прошу завтра до 14.00 приносить. Спасибо*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Вадимом Тищуком
52 мин. · Одесса

У нас новые старые подопечные . Наши пограничники, которых мы одевали, провожали, кормили, встречали. Часть того что в прошлый раз приобреталось нет, а именно из за плена 2 ребят, и кое что сгорело. Потребности ребят отличаются от мех бригад, так как они спец подразделение с другими задачами.
Потребности:
- берцы gore tex 30 пар
- камуфляж сша или Великобритания 6 и 7 level , 30 комплектов
- спальники с компрессионным мешком 30 шт
- термо носки 60 пар
- жилеты под бронеплиты, те которые мы покупали в прошлый раз протерлись на столько что вываливаются магазины . Плиты есть на всех слава Богу.
- по приборам писать не буду так как остался с прошлого раза тепловизор и пнв. Потребность есть , но и спонсора я нашла.
Ниже фото как мы ребят провожали , навещали и встречали в прошлый раз.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Fine Berries

> Nata Pranzhu
> а Петя с Аллой капусту последнюю 16 бочку доквашивают. Процесс идет


 ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ 16,5!!!!!
17-тая бочка - половинка)!
благополучно капусту сегодня утром забрали на склад.

----------


## maury88

> ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ 16,5!!!!!
> 17-тая бочка - половинка)!
> благополучно капусту сегодня утром забрали на склад.


 Читать такие слова-одно удовольствие! ) Спасибо Вам!!! Думаю, что капусточка ТАМ будет вкуснющим дополнением к рациону ребят!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась сообщение Людмилы Нечаевой.
46 мин. 

Людмила Нечаева добавила 7 новых фото.

Сегодня, снова все собранная помощь передана Наташе Пранжу!
Если вы желаете присоединится, мы вас ждем:
Если захотите помочь, мы вас ждем:
*С понедельника по пятницу, с 9-30 до 19-00.
Проспект Гагарина 13, офис 50.
Тел. для справок: 777-17-17, 777-17-13.*


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

Ура! Наших Наташу и Александра Ротарь наградили грамотами!!! Поздравляю!!!




> Nata Pranzhu
> 10 мин. · Одесса
> 
> Грамота и кепка

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин. · Одесса

*Спасибо Пете и его жене Алле за 17 бочек 60 литровых квашенной капусты. Юре за 4 бочки 60 литровые селедки. Мы большая команда которая делает большое дело.*

----------


## maury88

Этот пост особенный... Каждый раз, когда я вижу рисунки детей, наворачиваются слёзы... Мы все обязаны сделать всё, что б наши дети и внуки жили в мирной и счастливой стране!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась сообщение Людмилы Нечаевой.
1 ч.

Людмила Нечаева добавила 13 новых фото.

Сегодня, снова целый день приходили люди и приносили свою помощь для наших ребят в АТО. Вот, таким чудесным образом, появилась эта подборка детских рисунков, которые, обязательно, уедут по назначению и попадут в руки неизвестному бойцу, для кого и предназначены.
Трогательно до слез!
Разве можно победить страну с такой поддержкой!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 ч. · Одесса

Отчет 19/11-21/11
19/11 Лена карточка 650 грн ( 600,50). Офис грн 5900 ( 1000,2000,1000,500,800,400,200) офис $ 200 ( 100,100). Перевод сша 100$, перевод Германия 350€. Расход 11 шт штаны реверсивные 250 грн, 510 грн, 1920 грн. Пламегаситель и нп 1390 грн и 45 грн.
20/11 Лена карточка 1600 грн ( 100,500,1000). Я карточка 304 грн. Офис грн 3200 ( 200,2000,1000), офис 120$. Перевод из Швейцарии 200€. Наличными Лена 770 грн. Расход 150 грн изюм и морковь, 24485 грн 50 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа и 10 комплектов gore tex, 1200 грн 20 кг флис кофты .
21/11 Лена карточка 1296 грн ( 45,51,600,500,100), мне карточка 200 грн. Офис 1000 грн. Мне наличными 1000 грн и 500 грн. Лена наличными 5000 грн и 600$. Расход 300 грн бензин для генератора, 50 грн масло для генератора, 180 грн 1 шт бочка 60 литров , 80 грн соль.
Итого 21422,96 грн, 1027$, 760€, 2000 рубли

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*


  *Показать скрытый текст* * ФОТО* 

 

 

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

ФОТО 2

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

ФОТО 3
  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

И опять в отдельный пост выношу детские рисунки-поделки...

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! 

Helena Grekova поделилась ее сообщение.
1 ч.

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо за частичку дома, которую наши одесситки передают на фронт! Частичка эта пахнет как домашняя выпечка, теплая, как вязанные носки и шапки( в каждом носочке - записка!))! Отдельно детям за частичку своей души в виде рисунков, аппликаций и писем! Вам женщины за письма!!! ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО для солдат, важнее, чем наличие буржуйки! Подключайте подруг, знакомых и детей, пожалуйста!!! СПАСИБО! Слава Украине!!! Слава Одесситам!!! Я ВАС всех люблю!)))))
П.С. передали нам с офиса печенюхи (такие как в детстве мама делала на мясорубке)))) и тортики и ватрушки и бизе! И все так пахнет вкусно! И так выглядит аппетитно! Я пока вчера вечером это раскладывала - устала облизываться!)))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Большое спасибо Гражданскому Манифесту за 154 шт зимних спальников. Ребята будут в восторге.

----------


## maury88

Друзья, Важно!

Nata Pranzhu
35 мин. · Одесса

*Горит 2 шт бензопилы. Срок понедельник до 14.00. Кто может помочь ?*


Nata Pranzhu
3 мин. · Одесса

*Вопрос по 2 бензопилам закрыт. Спасибо*

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
15 мин.

Отчет 22/11-23/11
22/11 Лена карточка1100 грн ( 300,300,500). Наташа карточка- 65 грн. Допрлата по комуфляжу 316,80 грн и курта 250 грн. Пополнила две мобильные карточки бойцам - 101 грн
23/11 Лена карточка 0 грн. Наташа наличными получила 400€ и 100$.
Получила еще одну бензопилу! Так что у нас их уже две и третья в ремонте! СПАСИБО!

Итого 21920,16 грн, 1127$,1160€, 2000 рубли
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 

 

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

УРА-УРА-УРА!!! Ребята получили посылку!!!

Helena Grekova
13 мин. · отредактировано

Вчера получили посылку ребята пехотинцы из нашей 28й бригады! Вы бы слышали эти счастливые голоса!!!! В пятницу звонила- совсем были поникшие! А вчера!!))))) Они просили только маленький генератор для зарядки мобильных и сигареты! А мы им и сигареты и кофе и ботинки и термобелье и еды и даже буржуйку! Как же тут не быть счастливыми!))))))

 



Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Вчера на 1+1 в ТСН показали этот клип... "Небо"

Ода героям в річницю «Євромайдану». Ода героям від Тані Терещенко і Макса Мазалова на пісню Ілларії.

----------


## Элленка

Спасибо вам, что вы делаете такую сложную работу.

----------


## maury88

> Спасибо вам, что вы делаете такую сложную работу.


 Да, Наташа, Лена, Александр действительно делают невероятно огромную и жизненно необходимую работу !!! Спасибо им ОГРОМНОЕ! 
И ещё Ваше "спасибо" можно адресовать огромному множеству людей, которые понимают важность, сложность ситуации в Украине! 
Все вместе мы обязательно выстоим и у наших детей будет мирная страна!  
Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

*14 палетт запакованы и поехали.*
И кажется ведь ни чего особенного не положили и надо еще очень много всего. Мы не останавливаемся, надеюсь все кто нам помогает тоже не планирует. Низкий поклон всем, без Вас за полторы недели мы бы это все не собрали.

----------


## maury88

Видео о сегодняшней отправке. В текст вкралась ошибочка...  Тут помощь на 3 подразделения, общей сложностью на 1000 человек.

----------


## maury88

Ну и еще одно фото. Это из предыдущей передачи.

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. рядом с Одесса ·


Чуть чуть еды получили ребята с 72 Омбр 2 бтгр

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 24/11
Лене на карточку 1800 грн ( 100,500,200,1000). Мне на карточку 890 грн. Расход 6 рулонов упаковочной пленки 579,90 грн и 115 грн. В офисе не были , целый день на складе.
Остаток 23923,26 грн, 1127$, 1160€, 2000 рубли.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
5 ч. · Одесса

SOS!!!!
Прошу перепост !!!

Горящие потребности ( все остальное уже закуплено и передано, это то, что осталось) :

- 500 пар ( 340 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA

- флис свитера 300 шт ( 2-4€ за 1 шт)

- камуфляж зима 800 комплектов ( 18€ за 1 комплект) 410 комплектов камуфляж купили , остаток 390 комплектов

- флисовое нательное белье 1000 комплектов ( цена 1 комплекта 11$) 500 комплектов купили, остаток 500 комплектов

- берцы gore tex 30 пар

- камуфляж сша или Великобритания 6 и 7 level , 30 комплектов, 6 level 7 комплектов купили, 7 level только 11 пар брюк

- термо носки 60 пар

- жилеты под бронеплиты, те которые мы покупали в прошлый раз протерлись на столько , что вываливаются магазины . Плиты есть на всех слава богу.
-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили. Необходимо еще 3 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Морская пограничная охрана, 30 человек

----------


## maury88

*Важно!*

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Одесса

Очень горит выкупить :
- 30 комплектов gore tex
- 10 шт носилки
- 30 шт гамаши
- 30 шт чуни
- 100 реверсивные штанов
- 100 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа.
- 5 компасы
Не хватает 1500€.
Очень прошу помочь, пока нашли по хорошим ценам

----------


## maury88

"Краткое" содержание короткой фразы "14 палетт запакованы и поехали." 

Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса

72 Омбр 2 бтгр

- 300 комплектов флисового белья
- 26 пар берц
- 6 шт 60 литровых бочек квашенной капусты
- 6 ведер каждое 10 кг селедка
- 1 бензопила
- продукты ( выпечка, консервы, сало. Не считаю нет просто сил для этого)
- ключи И так далее для ремонта техники
- перчатки хозяйственные 2 больших кулька
- 2 большие коробки шерстяных носков
- 1 коробка сигарет
- 5 шт газовые горелки
- 5 коробок медикаментов
- 500 пар носков махровых
- 3 комплекта наколенники и налокотники которые приносили
- 70 шт флис кофты
- 1 шт буржуйка
- 1 мешок шиповник
- 1 мешок сушеные груши
- тазики, ведра
- лопаты , кирки
- семечки много
- пнв для танкистов
- 1 большая маскировочная сетка

28 Омбр бм21град

- 121 пара берц
- 150 комплектов флисового белья
- запчасти и сигнальные растяжки от Алексея Мирошниченко
- 1 шт пнв
- ключи И так далее для ремонта техники
- 50 комплектов зимний камуфляж
- 3 бочки 60 литровые квашенной капусты
- 2 ведра по 10 кг селедки
- продукты ( выпечка, консервы и т д)
- 2 больших мешка свитеров и курток ( все что люди в офис приносили)
- 1 коробка сигарет
- кабель, лампочки, И так далее для электричества
- каши 6 шт мешков по 50 кг ( перловка, кукурузная, пшеничная, ячка, овсянка)
- кулек 2 в 1 бафы и перчатки беспалые ( кол во не считала , что принесли отправили)
- 39 шт термоодеяла
- семечки 3 мешка

Измаильские пограничники

- 115 шт зимние спальники
- 2 шт бензопилы
- 3 бочки 60 литровые квашенной капусты
- семечки 2 мешка

28 Омбр танкисты

- 3 коробки личные посылки
- 2 бочки квашенной капусты по 60 литров
- 1 коробка медикаменты
- 1 коробки печенье
- 2 ведра селедка
- семечки 2 мешка

30 Омбр граница Крым

- 5 шт спальники зима
- 2 бочки квашенной капусты
- 2 ведра сало
- 25 комплектов флисового белья
- 8 комплектов термобелья
- семечки 1 мешок

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
28 мин. · Одесса

*Есть 2 дня что бы выкупить все.

НЕ ХВАТАЕТ 1500€.

Очень прошу помочь.*

Горит выкупить. :

- 30 комплектов gore tex
- 10 шт носилки
- 30 шт гамаши
- 30 шт чуни
- 100 реверсивные штанов
- 100 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа.
- 5 компасы

Очень прошу помочь, пока нашли по хорошим ценам

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------

www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 6 новых фото.
23 мин. · Одесса ·

Отчет 25/11
Мне на карточку 960,20 грн, 300 грн, 300 грн. Лене на карточку 3870 грн ( 1000,700,15,255,200,1000,400,60,40,200), обменяли 2000 рубли получилось 650 грн. Расход 8500 грн 110 шт масхалаты белые зимние, 4500 грн, 250 грн, 470 грн реверсивные комплекты, 50 грн нп за упаковку буржуйки. Остаток 16283,46 грн, 1127$, 1160€.
В офисе не была, до банка что бы снять Вестерн Юнион не доехала. Завтра доеду везде.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*






Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Помогите собрать денюшку на тепловизор для 28 Омбр подразделение бм21град. Благодаря тому что один из солдат этого подразделения спас 2 мая , брата девушки из Флориды она переслала 1300$ ( завтра их заберу) как старт на тепловизор. Сейчас мы можем его взять за 2800€ . Тепловизор будет в Украине 12/12/14. Спасибо.

Alyona Babayan спасибо большое за деньги от меня и Мисяй Кротов. Я очень надеюсь, нам удасться собрать недостающую сумму.

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня всем!

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин.

Всех люблю. Со вчера нам удалось собрать 1500€ и ура мы покупаем еще 100 комплектов камуфляжа

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

С пятницы ( обед) в офис принесли



 

 

 

Nata Pranzhu поделилась сообщение Людмилы Нечаевой.
19 мин. 

Людмила Нечаева 

На фото - все, что принесли неравнодушные одесситы за неделю.
Деньгами собрали: 3050 гривен, 450 долларов, 720 евро.
По отработанной схеме, все полученное, передали в надежные руки Наташи Пранжу.
*Для тех, кто хочет и может оказать посильную помощь нашим ребятам, находящимся в зоне АТО - наш адрес:
Гагарина 13, офис 50 ( угол пр. Шевченко);
Тел.: 777-17-17 (13)
Открыты с 10-00 до 19-00 в будние дни.*



Люди, спасибо вам!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 мин. · Одесса

26/11 отчет
Мне на карточку 7700 грн ( 1500,200,6000). Лене на карточку 5570 грн ( 2000,110,2000,150,200,600,150,160,200). Мне наличными 4000 грн. Лене наличными 800€. В офис принесли с пятницы обед в грн 2550 грн ( 500,700,400,950), в $ 450 ( 100,150,200) в € 720 ( 700,20). Расход 1500 грн 3 пары берц, 1500 грн 1 зимний камуфляж и наколенники и налокотники, 3390€ ( купили 1035€ за 1300$) перевели за 30 комплектов gore tex, 100 шт штаны реверсивные, 100 шт штаны австрия зимние, 10 шт носилки медицинские , 100 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа Чехия.
Остаток 33103,46 грн, 277$, 325€

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------

 



Helena Grekova поделилась сообщение Nata Pranzhu.
21 мин. ·

ОТЧЕТ 26/11/2014! Сегодня был очень хороший день! Откликнулись постоянные помощники: Волонтер Игорь, Волонтер Женя)))), кто постоянно помогает так у меня записан в телефоне! Мальчишки дали 1500 евро!!! так что мы оплатили камуфляж и у нас есть деньги на тепловизор! Ура! Спасибо всем!! ВМЕСТЕ МЫ СИЛА!!!! Спасибо!!!


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
15 мин.

27/11 отчет
Мне на карточку 3771грн (1300;200;100;2021;150)
Наташе на карту 204. Перевод из США 1300$ от Alyona Babayan и 210$ от Alex Odessa.
Получили маскировочные халаты "зима"-105 шт и реверсивные комплекты - 10 шт!
Остаток 33103,46 грн, 1787 $, 325 €.
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Ура! 

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин. · Одесса

28 Омбр бм21град посылку получили

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 ч. · Одесса

Кто в Одессе может бесплатно сделать гравировку на тепловизоре? Прошу писать в личку ФБ. Спасибо. 
Текст примитивный "odessa4army.org.ua / АТО не для продажи".
-------------------------------------------
Телефон  0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Тут такая новость важная!!! 

Nata Pranzhu
46 мин. · Одесса

*Нам подарили машину.* Отдавать будем 72 Омбр 2 бтгр. Только чуть марафет наведем. Если у кого то есть зимняя бу резина, очень просим бесплатно предоставить. Колеса 4 шт 185/65r 14

----------


## maury88

И ещё хорошие новости! )

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Usatove

Приехал камуфляж, реверс, штаны, носилки . 4 палетты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
27 мин.

Полный фото отчет посылки для 28 Омбр бм21град


 

 


----------------------

Все фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

----------


## maury88

И еще одно УРА! )

Nata Pranzhu
17 мин.

72 Омбр 2 бтгр тоже получили посылку .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 28/11
Мне наличными 20 000 грн ( спасибо Сережа). В офис в грн 800 ( 300,500) спасибо Наталия и Татьяна , в € 500 ( спасибо Юра) . Лене на карточку 1250 грн ( 200,1050). Лене наличными 350$ ( спасибо Виталий виталий оплачко) . Расход 14166 грн 110 шт масхалаты зима ( увы по 77 грн где брали уже нет , взяли по 128,78 грн, но всё равно это дешевле чем в других местах) . Остаток 44369,46 грн, 2137$, 825€.
Получили 30 шт gore tex, 100 шт штаны реверс, 100 шт штаны австрия теплые, 100 комплектов камуфляжа зима, 10 носилок . Виталий Оплачко дал 2 упаковки Sam Junctional Tourniquet , на след неделе повезем в 72 Омбр 2 бтгр они у нас как в песне " На лінії вогню". Геннадий подарил машину, чуть модернизации и она на фронте.

-----------------------------------------------
Helena Grekova кстати, эти жгуты, которые нам выдал сегодня Виталий Оплачко - новшество в медецине! они способны остановить кровь при ранении в области паха и подмышек!!! она спасет жизни на передовой!! СПАСИБО!

-----------------------------------------------

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
 

 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ ВОЛОНТЕРАМ: СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## maury88

*ВАЖНО!!! * 

Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
10 мин. рядом с Одесса ·


Надеюсь на помощь.
Наши подопечные остались без машины быстрого реагирования. Рядом с машиной взорвалась мина, Слава Богу все живы, но им эта машина очень нужна на хожу. Кто может восстановить ее, это очень важно. Это мой крик о помощи.
Машина заводится, но работает с трудом, внешний вид можно увидеть на видео. Сейчас ребята постараются разобраться с фронтом работ по ремонту, дополнительно отпишусь.

Александр Ротарь
 Наташа забыла добавить, что машина находится в районе Волновахи, и прямого доступа для постановки диагноза пациента нет. Но если кто-то будет готов взяться, я её притащу.
---------------------------------------
по ссылке видео https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=849172221812644&set=o.699387090119782&type=2&theater

несколько скриншотов.

 

 



Я сейчас кину эту просьбу в тему НИССАН, но может у кого есть знакомые, которые могут помочь.. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Ура! Теперь у наших ребят ещё и борщик будет!

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо девочкам из Ильичевска за борщики. На днях доставим на фронт и потом отзывы напишем.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
52 мин. · Одесса

Очень нужны машинки для стрижки. Все что дал штаб поломались! у них насадки пластик!((
Приносить можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 29/11-01/12
29/11 мне 0. Лене карточка 2500 грн ( 1000,500,1000). Расход 0.
30/11 мне 0. Лене карточка 1005 грн. Расход 680 грн 8 пар дутики.
01/12 мне карточка 1050 грн ( 50,1000). Лене карточка 1450 грн ( 1000,450). Расход 800 грн залили полный бак дизельным топливом на машину которую подарили и на нее 300 грн страховка ( чек на страховку и дизель забыла на складе, прикреплю к отчета завтра. Сорри).
Остаток 48594,46 грн, 2137$, 825€.
В офисе не были.
Борщики от умелых ручек Ильическа получили. Спасибо Саше который сегодня на машине для АТО поменял масло и фильтры бесплатно.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
 

 


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась сообщение Людмилы Нечаевой.
46 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо большое

Людмила Нечаева добавила 3 новых фото.

Друзья! Народ!
Не иссякает рука дающего! И меня это, несказанно радует! Да что меня!!! Нашим ребятам на войне, которая зовется у нас зоной - АТО, наша помощь и поддержка - жизненно необходимы! Надеюсь, все понимают, что на дворе зима, и температура опустилась до минусовых показателей?
Друзья, народ! Очень холодно спать на земле, в палатке, блиндаже. Очень нужна частичка нашего общего тепла.
На фото - то, что приносят неравнодушные одесситы.
Моя старая знакомая, прекрасная женщина, мечтающая, чтобы все ребята вернулись домой, ставшая уже подругой (договорились посидеть вместе, в 6 часов вечера после войны), снова шлет привет на передовую: ящик сигарет и упаковка сгущенки ( что-то, около 100 банок. Не стали распаковывать ящик). Передает помощь и плачет. Спасибо, дорогая Валя! И всем тем, имен которых я не знаю.
Мы, по-прежнему ждем всех, кто желает помочь по адресу нашего офиса: пр. Гагарина 13, офис 50. ( Почти угол Гагарина, желтое крыльцо)С понедельника по пятницу : с 10-00 до 19-00.
Наши телефоны: 777-17-17 (13)
По выходным звоните:
Наталья 050 3361189
Елена 096 9599111
Звоните и приезжайте!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
18 мин. · Одесса ·

*О главном*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! У нас есть полтора дня, что б принести ребятам вкусно-полезно-съедобное!

Nata Pranzhu
19 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

*Очень прошу до пятницы 5/12 до 14.00 приносить в офис продукты. Больше всего просят сладкое.*

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса

Очень прошу кроме сладенького принесите консервы рыбные ( нормальные фирмы Аквамарин). Тушенка у них уже в печенке сидит(((

Принимаем на ближайшую поездку до 14.00 05/12

----------


## maury88

Помните Наташа писала, что подарили машину? Вот такая обувка теперь у машинки!

 


Nata Pranzhu
 Какие все молодцы. Очень благодарна
2 ч. · Нравится
Сигизмунд Одесский 
Наташиному "микрику" прикрутили новенькие колёса. Всем огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

*Надо трафарет 1 шт или наклейка цвет красный 4 шт с текстом " Допомога Одеси Захисникам України . ". Горит до пятницы 5/12 обед.*
Звонить 0503361189

*Вопрос закрыт !!!*

----------


## maury88

*Важно!*

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

*Как всегда горит, срок исполнения 2 дня
- Электролит 10 л
- вода дистиллированная 150 литров*

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

*Вопрос закрыт.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Долго думала писать или нет , но решила написать.
У одного из бойцов 28 Омбр, катастрофическая ситуация дома. Отец очень сильно болеет, сегодня выписали с больницы, денег нет, но они их не просят. *Просят тонну угля или дрова, дом нечем топить, денег нет*. Папа очень болеет, в больнице у них до 800 грн в день уходило, это для них сумасшедшие деньги.
Кто может купить и завести? Это между Одессой и Ильичевском.
Если есть вопросы пишите в личку ФБ или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

*Nata Pranzhu Спасибо Зое все доставили. Вопрос закрыт*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
26 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 02/12-03-12
02/12
Мне 0 грн, Лене карточка 1675,75 грн ( 100.50+405+100+50.25+620+400).
03/12
Мне 550 грн карточка. Лене 6656 грн ( 51,50,202,503,500,4650,200,500). Расход 16665 грн 110 комплектов флисовое белье.
Итого 40811,21 грн, 2137$, 825€.
В офисе не были, надеюсь завтра доедем

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------


 


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Одесса

Готовимся к отправке.
Спасибо всем кто помогает это делать

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

В офис принесли . Спасибо. Фото в обед, все что было позже будет завтра

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин. · Одесса

Нужны белые простыни или пододеяльники для плетения маскировочных сетей. Бу подходят. Надо много, очень много.

Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 мин. · Одесса

Надеюсь все помнят, время сдачи на пр Гагарина 13 сладенького домашнего, завтра до 14.00. Я первый раз за все время тоже присоединилась. Пеку овсяное печенье. 
*Очень вас прошу приносите. 6/12 праздник, ребятам будет очень приятно*

----------


## maury88

Mustang Wanted: That's why ukrainians will win. Ось чому Україна переможе!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! 
Сегодня Всемирный День Волонтера. Люди, все-все, кто помогает, СПАСИБО, что вы есть!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 04/12-05/12
04/12 мне на карточку 504 грн ( 200,100,204). Офис грн 1700 ( 500,1000,200), в $ 500, в € 50. Лене на карточку 3665 грн ( 500,505,2010,450,200). Расход дутики 150 пар 13040 грн, 110 грн электролит 10 литров, новая почта 265 грн, сало 90 кг 2200 грн.
05/12 мне на карточку 61 грн. Лене на карточку 800 грн ( 100,200,500). Расход 5 мешков термо 2 слой 11300 грн.
Остаток 20626,21 грн, 2637$, 875€.
Подарили пнв. В офис очень много принесли. Спасибо всем.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

 

 

 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## Б.Natali

Спасибо, скажем волонтёрам
 Им стоит просто поклониться,
 Не прибегая к разговорам
 Они идут добром делиться 

 Они свой труд отдать и время,
 Готовы там, где всех нужнее,
 Ведь помощь людям им не бремя,
 А мир становится добрее

----------


## maury88

*Б.Natali*, какие замечательные слова! Действительно волонтеры делают наш мир ЛУЧШЕ! Спасибо им! И Вам за стихи! 

Nata Pranzhu поделилась сообщение Людмилы Нечаевой.
18 мин.
Людмила Нечаева добавила 10 новых фото.

Сегодня, как обычно, передали всю собранную помощь в надежные руки Наташи Пранжу. На фото видно, что принесли много сладкого. Многие, приносили то, что испекли сами. В общем, в офисе повис запах свежеиспеченного печенья! Были еще носки, закрутки, консервы, вещи, несколько рулонов пленки, бритвенные принадлежности, зубная паста... Сами посмотрите на фото!
Спасибо всем неравнодушным одесситам! Так приятно, в международный день волонтера, загружать машину.
Мы вас ждем по адресу: Гагарина 13, офис 50. ( желтое крыльцо, угол пр. Шевченко)
Работаем в будние дни с 10-00 до 19-00.
Звоните: 777-17-17 (13)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ФОТО*

----------


## maury88

* 6 грудня - День Збройних Сил України*. 

Спасибо вам, наши защитники!

Эта песня одесского автора Олега Ивлева "Моя Украина" для всех вас!

С праздником, дорогие наши!   ВОЗВРАЩАЙТЕСЬ ЖИВЫМИ!!!

----------


## maury88

) Забыла поздороваться. Доброго утра, друзья!

Nata Pranzhu
48 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

У кого есть коптильня? Очень надо. Прошу поспрашивайте у знакомых. Конечно же бесплатно . Надо 100-200 кг мяса накоптить и столько же скумбрии . Все для ребят все для победы.
Пишите в личку фб. 

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Благодарность Захитникам Украины. Марианна Шиманович спасибо. Плачу, горжусь ребятами и тобой. Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Измаильские пограничники получили посылку. Сорри за качество фото. Как ребята смогли так и прислали. Я приношу извинения от себя.
В посылке были спальники 112 шт, 3 бочки капусты, 50 масхалатов белых, 2 бензопилы

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч. · Одесса

Еще один маленький но важный фото отчет. Спасибо все кто помогает. Спасибо тем кто защищает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 новых фото.
11 мин. · Одесса ·

Отчет 06/12, 07/12.
Сразу пишу что цифры будут внесены в гугл докс отчет утром, у меня нет света, Лена еще ДР продолжает праздновать.
06/12 мне 0 грн. Лене на карточку 1100 грн ( 1000,100). Расход 0 грн
07/12 мне наличными 1005€ на тепловизор , деньги пришли из Шотландии. Лене 0 грн, расход 0 грн.
Остаток 21726,21 грн, 2637$, 1880€.
Ура , завтра оплачиваем деньги за тепловизор 2800€ и на днях он будет, пойдет в 28 Омбр бм21град. На тепловизоре мы сделаем гравировку " Флорида, Шотландия, Одесса. Odessa4army.org.ua", это благодарность тем кто на него передал средства.

Фото особо нет, на выходные ни чего не приносили . Ребята там, повезли машину, одежду, продукты, пнв.
Отчет во вторник о поездке

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Приносить все необходимое можно по адресу: г. Одесса, пр. Гагарина 13, оф 50 ( вход с пр Гагарина , с фасада желтого цвета пристройка) с понедельника по пятницу с 10.00 до 19.00
Тел : 048 777 17 17 ( 13)*
Выходные дни звоните Наталия или Елена. Также если есть вопросы.
[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

*Важно!* 

Helena Grekova
1 ч. · Одесса ·

Дорогие Одесситы, нужна ваша помощь! Части ПВО (7 км) очень нужна стиральная машина, желательно две! Компания, которая занималась стиркой белья отказалась это делать! Пожалуйста помогите!!!!! 0969599111 Лена


*УРА!!!*

Helena Grekova
1 ч. ·

Ура, одна стиралка уже есть!!! Спасибо, Валерий Погодин!

----------


## maury88

*Важно!!!*

Nata Pranzhu
48 мин. · Одесса

Очень срочно надо 4 шт колеса 15 зима. Горят. Спасибо .

Helena Grekova 235Х75 r 15


Helena Grekova

мужчина, который мне звонил по поводу колес, отзвонитесь! Зря я Вам сказала нет и не записала телефон!)))))) 0969599111 Лена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин. · Одесса

У нас есть очень срочная потребность, писала об этом не раз , но время поджимает. Ребята возвращаются после ротации через 3 недели. А надо не просто купить, а еще собрать средства на это.
А теперь по сути. Надо жилеты под броне пластины , те в которых они были уже в АТО, пришли в негодность, разлезлись, магазины вываливались, короче ужас.
Поэтому надо покупать хорошие жилеты, бу Британские.
Стоимость 1 жилета с подсумками 1450 грн, надо 30 шт. Итого 43500 грн.
Если кто то готов купить по безналу, скажем где и передадите ВЧ по акту приема передачи и договору благотворительной помощи.
На фото ниже что хотим взять, и как выглядят жилеты после АТО.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Пока мы собираем белую ткань, постельное И так далее и ищем помещение ( очень надеюсь что скоро найдем, так как горит ужасно). Прошу ознакомиться с тем как мы с Вами дружно это будем делать. И у нас есть норматив за неделю минимум 10 шт сеток размер 10 метров на 6
метров .

----------


## maury88

> Nata Pranzhu
> 5 мин. · Одесса
> 
> У нас есть очень срочная потребность, писала об этом не раз , но время поджимает. Ребята возвращаются после ротации через 3 недели. А надо не просто купить, а еще собрать средства на это.
> А теперь по сути. Надо жилеты под броне пластины , те в которых они были уже в АТО, пришли в негодность, разлезлись, магазины вываливались, короче ужас.
> Поэтому надо покупать хорошие жилеты, бу Британские.
> Стоимость 1 жилета с подсумками 1450 грн, надо 30 шт. Итого 43500 грн.
> Если кто то готов купить по безналу, скажем где и передадите ВЧ по акту приема передачи и договору благотворительной помощи.
> На фото ниже что хотим взять, и как выглядят жилеты после АТО.
> ...


 Nata Pranzhu
16 ч. · Одесса · отредактировано

Update 08/12 23:35
Лед тронулся 2 жилета оплачивает завтра Елена. Присоединяемся не стесняемся , надо еще 28 шт .

----------


## maury88

Ура! Хороший день!  :smileflag: 


Helena Grekova
40 мин. · Одесса ·

УРАААА! Хороший день! Во первых позвонил "волонтер Женя")))) сказал, что завезет нам 1500 евро! Во вторых, позвонили старые знакомые, увидели меня в интернете и решили дать нам 8000 грн!!!)))))))))))))))))
Нравится · · Поделиться


    Nata Pranzhu 

Ура хороший день. Нам хороший дядя оплачивает 28 жилетов по 1450 грн каждый

-------------------------------

СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
41 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 08/12 мне карточка 705 грн ( 204,501). Лене на карточку 2000,51 грн ( 200,1500,100.51,200). Расход НП 343 грн, дизель АТО 4064,39 грн, 2800€ тепловизор ( 1800€ и купили еще 1000€ за 1250$).
09/12 мне карточка отп 200$, Лене карточка 570 грн ( 500,70). Расход 0 грн.
Остаток 20594,33 грн, 1587$, 80€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 


 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
Только что · Одесса ·

*SOS!!!!*
Прошу перепост. Горит.

Как всегда буду просить. Вот только просьба специфическая.
Надо на 3-4 недели пустое помещение, длина одной стены минимум 15 метров. Я сама искала помещение, но как то не судьба.
Все это счастье для плетения сетей.
Если есть вопросы звоните
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

К сожалению утро не доброе... 

Nata Pranzhu
5 ч. · Одесса

Даже не знаю с чего начать.
1. С 10/12 с 03:42 в офис по на Гагарина мы больше не принимаем . Люда большое спасибо , огромное за все. Но после того что сегодня произошло в городе, Я не могу подставлять ни тебя ни кого либо другого.
2. Мы не останавливаем помощь военным , пока прошу связываться со мной и Леной, а мы уже скажем как будем забирать .
3. Все что будут люди приносить будет в новом формате, каждая коробка и кулек будет вскрываться в их присутствии и составляться список и указываться контакты. Такое время.
4. Завтра и мы и Далия будем решать , где нам найти надежное и безопасное помещение для сбора помощи.

Ну пока так.
На фото видно что произошло.
Главное все живы.

----------


## GROWING

Девочки, держитесь!
Берегите себя! В любом случае, кто захочет помочь, найдет способ с вами связаться.
А то что сейчас происходит, будет иметь обратное действие, не запугать, а разозлить.
Одесса - Украина!

----------


## maury88

> Девочки, держитесь!
> Берегите себя! В любом случае, кто захочет помочь, найдет способ с вами связаться.
> А то что сейчас происходит, будет иметь обратное действие, не запугать, а разозлить.
> Одесса - Украина!


 ОГА сегодня собирает всех волонтеров. Тема-вопросы безопасности.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## maury88

*НЕЗЛАМНІ...*





> Далия Северин
> 1 ч. ·
> 
> Звонив мені солдат..
> 
> "Знаєш, Далі, я інколи відчуваю себе по пояс в землі.
> І кожен момент вирішальний- чи мені в святу землю навіки, чи пощастить і я ще топтатиму ряст, житиму. Коли геть паскудно, ви, волонтери та доброзичливці протягуєте мені руку і я начебто виборсуюсь з землі і починаю вірити, що все недаремно, що я роблю справу важливу для вас, що ми переможемо...Читаю ваші записки як отченаш...
> А коли телефоную брату, він не може поговорити, бо він в ресторані і йому вже принесли замовлені суші, то тоді я знову спускаюся по пояс в землю. Я аж холод цієї землі донецької відчуваю..
> Пам"ятаєш Далі, як ти розказувала, як тебе хлопець з побачення додому відправив, бо ти телефон не хотіла відключати? Так от я після нашої розмови лежав в засаді, дивився в небо і сміявся. Сто років не сміявся, а тут - як прорвало!
> ...


 Для тех, кто не в курсе. Это ее офис сегодня ночью взорвали...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин. · Одесса

Вышло то, что не могу сказать я, но непосредственное мое участие было, готовили. И поверьте мне это только начало. Все факты переданы везде где только можно было. Я уверенна что в ближайшие недели будет результат.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Отчет 10/12 мне 0 грн. Офис с пятницы после обеда 1500€, 5400 грн ( 1500,2000,100,1000,800). Лене 09/12 после отчета 503 грн. 10/12 1000 грн ( 300,100,50,50,500).
Провели сверку с банком выявили чуть неточности в отчете за 07/12 не указали + 104,60 грн и 08/12 + 500 грн. Расход 1200€ 30 пар берц зима gore tex, 270€ 30 шт гамаши. Остаток 28101,93 грн, 1587$, 110€.
Сегодня Наталия с Нечепуренко 14 передала много сала, уже отдали на засолку в наши золотые ручки . Елене оплатила сама за 2 бронежилета Osprey, мы сделали заказ на милитаристе с учетом нашей 25% скидки сбросили ей счет она сама оплатила. В офисе забрали что привезли, но честно не до фото сегодня было, завтра пакуем посылку для бм21град 28 Омбр.

В банк снимать перевод не ходила, завтра пойду.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
50 мин. · Одесса

Сегодня паковались. Завтра уезжает на 28 Омбр подразделение бм21град. Как всегда все скромно 7 палетт. Мисяй Кротов 5 палетт за раз ты привык получать, готовься к 7.
На фото как было до упаковки и как стало.
А теперь вопрос зачем мне 1 этаж??? И так у нас минимум раз в неделю.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
27 мин. · Одесса

Получили флисовое белье 150 комплектов

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
45 мин. ·

Я очень прошу всех одесситов отложить все дела и завтра в 8.45 утра прийти под штаб ВМС и попытаться объяснить Министру обороны ЧТО для Одессы значит военно-морской флот. И почему нельзя его отсюда переводить.

 

Алена Сывак добавила 2 новых фото.

Эти фото сделал в апреле Юрий Бирюков, который приехал вместе с Zoryana Truhina и Андрей Иваниченко на нашу спонтанную акцию "сказать нахимовцам из Крыма спасибо". Да, на фото Иваниченко разговаривает по телефону - это Irina Medushevskaya ему звонила.
Крымчане тогда испугались такого приема в Одессе. Они - не ожидали.
А мы, одесситы, почувствовали себя не "городом у моря", а морским городом, когда к нам пришли крымчане.

Я очень прошу всех одесситов отложить все дела и завтра в 8.45 утра прийти под штаб ВМС и попытаться объяснить Министру обороны ЧТО для Одессы значит военно-морской флот. И почему нельзя его отсюда переводить.

P. S. В Николаеве готовят уже квартиры (200 штук), чтобы в семьях военных моряков начали давить изнутри...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

В новом офисе у нас будет музей " какой армия были и какой она стала". Идея пришла сегодня разбирая то, что приносят люди. Как разместимся фото выложим.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
29 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 11/12
Мне наличными 300€. Лене на карточку 1000 грн ( 500,500), наличными 1600 грн. Расход 0. Остаток 30701,93 грн,1587$, 410€.
Пока нет офиса ни чего не приносят, ну это поправимо. Пару дней подождем. Сегодня паковали посылку 7 палетт для 28 Омбр, подразделение бм21град.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

 

Спасибо Вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Александр Ротарь поделился его сообщение.
20 мин.

Александр Ротарь добавил 30 новых фото.

Напишу несколько слов о поездке на передок в Донецкой области. Целей было две, передать подаренный нам бус забитый под крышу экипировкой, пнв, зимней формой, продуктами и многим другим в 72 бригаду, а так же передать экипировку, продукты ребятам в 28ю.

 

 



В  АЛЬБОМЕ  ещё 30 фото.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса

Можно нас поздравить, с понедельника 15/12 мы переезжаем .
* Новый адрес улица Ланжероновская 3 ( бывшее здание Киевстара) первая фасадная дверь* . 
Вывеску в понедельник повесим.
Если кто то может помочь такими вещами как :
- 2 стола
- 6 стульев
- 2 шкафа
Будем очень благодарны , бу даже очень подходит.

С нами в одном помещение будет находится Катерина Старцева.

Мои любимые в понедельник с 12.00 до 18.00 можно приносить простыни, ласкутки для сеток, и все необходимое для наших подопечных в АТО.

------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

Все кто мне на протяжении последних дней писал и звонил по поводу маскировочных сетей и материала для них. Всех жду с понедельник в нашем новом офисе : улица Ланжероновская 3 первая дверь с фасада ( бывшее знание Киевстара).

---------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Ой много сегодня прошу, но очень надо:
1 шт флагшток который крепится на стену с 2 ячейками .

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
25 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Очень прошу тех у кого есть не нужный спорт инвентарь , ребята с ВМС просят.
Звонить напрямую Владимиру +380 (63) 612 53 65

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 12/12
Мне карточка 50 грн, счет грн 520 грн, наличными 100€ и 200€. Лене карточка 700 грн ( 200,200,100,200). Расход 4180 грн 1450 кв метров дель для плетения сетей. Остаток 27791,93 грн, 1587$, 710€.

*С понедельника у нас новый охраняемый офис. Прошу любить и жаловать : Ул Ланжероновская 3 первая фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар).*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

 

 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Только что · Одесса

Ночное!!!!
В понедельник 15/12 18.00 приглашаем всех кто изъявит желание на сабантуй в новом офисе . С собой ни чего не приносить , Вы меня знаете уедите с этим домой ))) и я не шучу.
Будет весело, наконец будет возможность познакомиться с теми кто не светится как я, Лена и Саша. Нас много и тыл у нас крепкий .

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса · отредактировано

SOS!!!!
Прошу перепост !!!

Горящие потребности ( все остальное уже закуплено и передано, это то, что осталось) :

- 500 пар ( 85 грн за 1 пару) сапог теплых на подошве EVA ) 150 пар купили

- термо носки 100 пар ( от 120 грн до 200 грн)

- дизельные генераторы 4,5 КВт и 7 КВт ( от 6000 грн до 15000 грн за 1 шт)

- 30 курток 7 level британской или американской армии ( от 500 грн за бу до 200$ за новые )

-----------------------------
1. Тепловизоры 5 шт ( цена 2800€ ) 1 шт купили , 1 шт купили, 1 оплатили ждем. Необходимо еще 2 шт

2. Беспилотник 5 шт ( 3500$ за 1 шт)

3. Пнв 2 поколение 5 шт ( цена 1 шт 22000 грн)

4. Дальномер 3 шт ( от 6000 грн до 20 000 грн за 1 шт )

5. Каллиматорные прицелы 10 шт ( за 1 шт от 3500 грн до 5000 грн)

6. Компасы 10 шт ( 9€ за 1 шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Морская пограничная охрана, 30 человек

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy
56 мин. · Одесса

С Леной нет связи , поэтому отчета сегодня не будет. Напишу только о поступлениях мне. Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy принес 1000 грн от девочки и батончики. Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Иногда попадаются в сети слова, прочитав которые, понимаешь-только все ВМЕСТЕ выстоим!

 Александр Мамалуй
6 декабря в 10:48 · отредактировано ·

...Мало кто думал, что придется воевать.
Никто не думал, что воевать придется с людьми одного с тобой языка, воспитания, одной истории...
Но война пришла.
Не мы в том виноваты.
Не мы отбирали у самих себя огромный кусок территории и захватывали мирные города...
Армия воюет.
Воюет в тяжелейших условиях.
Из огромного количества "пиджаков" (наклепанных военными кафедрами офицеров) на фронт пошли единицы, остальные "откосили".
Многих из "сапогов" (офицеров, окончивших военные училища), война выбила. Некоторые оказались неспособными командовать в условиях, когда цвет бордюров уже не важен...
Дошло до того, что генштаб начал создавать корпус фронтовых офицеров - "окопников", разрешив назначать отличившихся в боях сержантов взводными.
Именно этому офицерскому корпусу - лучшим из кадровых, самым патриотичным из "пиджаков", закаленным в боях окопным - предстоит драться на улицах Донецка, штурмовать виадуки, выбивать врага за границу...

Армия выковывается в огне и крови.
Превращается в эффективный боевой инструмент.
Но этого никогда бы не произошло без помощи наших друзей, братьев и сестер, жен и матерей, остающихся в тылу!
Это они после работы бегут вязать маскировочные сети и теплые вещи.
Это они, отрывая от своих семей, отдают деньги волонтерам на помощь бойцам.
Это они колесят на своих машинах по дорогам войны, развозя бинокли, тепловизоры и прицелы.
Это они попадают в засады, вырываются из-под артобстрелов...
Всем Вам:
...бабушке - пенсионерке, принесшей на сборный пункт банку варенья;
...предпринимателю, отчисляющему процент с прибыли на помощь армии;
...третьекласснице, написавшей солдату письмо, читая которое, стираешь с глаз слезы -
всем от нас поклон до самой земли!

Можно воевать в латанной форме.
В стоптанных берцах.
На воде и сухпаях.
Нельзя воевать без понимания - за что и за кого ты сражаешься...
И Ваша помощь, прежде всего, убеждает нас в том, что идет Народная война.
Что мы - защитники Родины.
Что мы заслоняем собой страну.
Что мы Вам нужны...


--------------------------------

Спасибо вам, наши Защитники!
Спасибо вам, неравнодушные Люди!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Напоминаю всем.
Завтра в 18.00 в новом офисе жду всех. Думаю многие меня не видели до сих пор и я к сожалению не всех знаю. Хочу Вас познакомить с нашей большой командой, с нашим тылом.
Ланжероновская 3, первый фасадный вход.
Анатолий Бурназаки с тебя гитара

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy
31 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 13/12-14/12
13/12 мне наличными 1000 грн. Лене карточка 4350 грн ( 150,400,3500,300). Расход 460 грн 5 пар резиновых сапог 28 Омбр 7 рота .
14/12 и мне и Лене 0.
Итого 32681,93 грн, 1587€, 710€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек

*Как с нами связаться:
Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по пятницу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Дополнение к отчету:

Helena Grekova Спасибо Ире за ботинки! Забыли кинуть в отчет!




ВАЖНО!!!

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

*Sos !!!!
Открытие офиса на сегодня на 18.00 отменяется. Помещение чуток не пригодно. Перенесем все на пятницу. Прощу прощения*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин. · Одесса

Срочно нужен автобус на 30-40 чел. Поехать в Дон обл в безопасное место забрать солдат домой в отпуск. Это горит. Звоните 0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 15/12
Мне карточка 1500 грн и 5000 грн. Лене карточка 3855.03 грн ( 1500,150,1000,1005.03, 200). Расход 50 шт флис кофты новые Италия 300€, 200 грн известь, 390 грн 6 рулонов стрейч пленки, 120 грн новая почта , 3600 грн 10 пар берц для радиоразведки.
Остаток 38726,96 грн, 1587$, 410€.
Получили 30 кг конфет, 2 спальника. На нп забрали сетку для плетения и с ними был бонус шикарные сапоги Norfin 2 пары, и термобелье Norfin 2 комплекта.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 18.00*
С понедельника по пятницу

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------





> Nata Pranzhu
> 2 ч. · Одесса ·
> 
> По автобусу. Заказали за 17000 грн. Вывозим домой 50 человек в отпуск.


 Друзья, это непредвиденные, но такие ВАЖНЫЕ расходы! Ребята соскучились по своим семьям! И быстрее хотят домой, обнять деток... У кого есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста, с оплатой! Частично уже переводы Наташе поступают(в комментариях люди пишут), но как я понимаю, не вся сумма. 

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/posts/858883437508189?pnref=story

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Все кто готов прийти завтра резать ткань жду с 12.00 до 18.00 . Ножницы будут, в офисе тепло, чай, кофе и хорошее настроение само собой.
Ланжероновская 3 , первая фасадная дверь .
0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Отчет 16/12
Мне карточка 5000 грн. Наличными офис грн 3700( 2000,200,1000,100,200,200) в $ 100. Лене карточка 4555 грн ( 500,3000,1005,50), наличными 100$.
Расход 595 грн новая почта, 325 грн ремонт дрель, 2715 грн 10 шт усиленных антенн для раций и 10 шт дополнительных батарей для раций, 450$ 10 шт раций.
Остаток 48346,96 грн, 1337$, 410€

Получили сегодня радость командира погранцов жилеты osprey сегодня 25 шт пришли, на днях еще 5 дойдут.

В офисе на Гагарина забрали подарки и в новый офис сегодня уже тоже приносили

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по пятницу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброй ночи!  Вот такие новости )

Nata Pranzhu
10 мин. · Одесса

Так выглядят наши окна. И рядом входная дверь. Надо хорошо дернуть )))

 

 

А это наших девушек отметили грамотами! Поздравляем!!!

Nata Pranzhu
13 мин. · Одесса

Совсем забыла. Очередные грамоты.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 17/12
Мне наличными в грн 4650 ( 2050,2000,200,100,300) в $ 200,500. Лене карточка вчера после отчета 1000 грн, сегодня 1200 грн ( 1000,200). Расход 8700 грн аванс автобус ( отпуск 28) и 409,45 грн канцтовары офис
Остаток 46087,51 грн, 2037$, 410€.
Спасибо всем кто сегодня приходил и помогал руками. Жду вас завтра и каждый день.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 


 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

*Важно!* 

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса

До вторника офис будет работать в режиме с 11.00 до 17.30. Со вторника с 11.00 до 20.00 .
Ланжероновская 3.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
11 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 18/12
Мне на карточку в грн 3500 ( 300,200,3000).Наташе на карту- 0. В офис принесли 2700 грн (500,1000,1000,200) в $ 50. Расход 7800 грн ( 200 шт балаклавы), 3700 грн(11 шт спальников).
Остаток 40607,51 грн, 2087$, 410€.

Спасибо всем кто сегодня приходил и помогал руками. Жду вас завтра и каждый день.
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33
€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504
-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/odessa4army/
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по пятницу*

*До вторника офис будет работать в режиме с 11.00 до 17.30. Со вторника с 11.00 до 20.00 .
Ланжероновская 3.*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
8 мин. · Одесса

Nata Pranzhu заблокировали аккаунт(*ФБ*)! Почему, не знаем, выясняем! так что звоните ей на тел, если хотите поговорить!!

------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
13 мин.

Наконец-то наши подопечные из 28й получили наши скромные 7 паллет!!! Подарунки від Святого Миколая! )))

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин. · Львов · отредактировано

Только что забрала очередной тепловизор. Этот пойдет в 28 Омбр подразделение бм21град . В очередной раз спасибо Богдан Масляк именно благодаря ему , у нас есть возможность брать тепловизор и не только , за очень адекватные деньги.

Еще хочу добавить этот тепловизор приобретен благодаря украинцам в Эдинбурге а именно о. Василию Креню, украинцам Флориды в лице Alyona Babayan , украинцам Канады в лице Arseny Kostenko и одесситам.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova поделилась ее сообщение.
27 мин.
Helena Grekova

Как вы знаете Наташа уехала, поэтому отчет полный могу сделать когда она приедет, т.е. завтра! А сейчас могу написать только поступления на карту ПРИВАТ: 19 дек.(200,400,100), 20 дек.(500). 21дек(1000,5000,400,100,1000). 22 (400,1500) грн. в офисе пока ничего не было, может сегодня, но я не успела заехать! Сегодня умер отец военнослужащего АТО! Я честно в шоке! Оказывается у нас хоронят только тех кто прописан, остальным "досвидания" сказали в СК "Таирова", а Сухом Лимане председатель сказала такса для всех одинакова- 1500 грн!!!! При этом слушать, что человек болел раком и просто денег на похороны нет, а сын в АТО - никого не волнует!! Вчач участковый, оказывается у нас "Царь"- он только может в больницу положить, он справку выписать, а если он в отпуске_ пожалуйста везите в морг+ 1000 грн! Гроб, венки, и все остальное.... ИТОГО 8000 грн стоит похоронить человека!!!!! А где взять такие деньги, когда человек болел раком, где?????? Кто-то может ответить? И почему у нас такие чёрствые врачи, сельские головы и т.д. и т.п.???? КОГДА ЭТО ВСЕ ЗАКОНЧИТСЯ??? КОГДА???

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

До конца недели собираем конфеты, печенье, лимон, мандарины. Это то, что просят ребята.
Ждем вас Ланжероновская 3

----------


## maury88

Друзья, эта поездка накануне Нового Года! Давайте порадуем наших защитников! Пожалуйста!

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин.

Катастрофа !!!!
В конце недели ехать продуктов нет. Пусто. Химии тоже считайте что нет.
Приносите .
Ланжероновская 3, первый фасадный вход с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
26 мин. · Одесса

Приехала супер посылка из Канады, там и флис кофты, и перчатки, и носки термо и кофе и чай. Спасибо.




Nata Pranzhu
18 мин. · Одесса

Начали плести сетки. Приходите не стесняйтесь.
Ланжероновская 3. Первая фасадная дверь, с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса

Вот такой замечательный hand made приносит Лайт Поинт . Девочки берите пример. Греет то, что сделано руками и от души




Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Спасибо золотым ручкам которые бесплатно отшили уже более 1000 шт балаклав. Последняя партия вообще обошлась бесплатно, саму флисовую ткань получили из Канады.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova поделилась ее сообщение.
4 мин.

Ребята нужна срочно новеньким БЕНЗОПИЛА! если есть принесите или позвоните! Ланжероновская, 3. Тел 0969599111 Лена


Helena Grekova 
*Бензопилу покупает Федор Глинянов! Спасибо!*
49 мин.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
20 мин. · Одесса

В 2 словах с отчетами затягивать нельзя . За 6 дней ой, ой. Ну ура мы с Леной посчитались и пишу.
Извините кто долго ждал, меня просто не было в городе .
18/12 мне 0 , Лене 3320 грн ( 300,20,3000). Офис 2700 грн ( 500,1000,1000,200) и 50$. Расход 7800 грн 200 шт бафы 2 сторонние, 3700 грн 11 шт спальники.
19/12 мне 0 , Лене 700 грн ( 200,400,100). Расход 4100 грн остаток по автобусу.
20/12 мне 0 , Лене 500 грн.
21/12 мне 0, Лене 7500 грн ( 1000,5000,400,100,1000). Расход 0.
22/12 мне 0, Лене 1900 грн ( 400,1500), офис 200 грн.
Расход 100€ 10 шт реверсивные куртки, 750€ 50 комплектов камуфляж Чехия, 200€ 50 шт штаны австрия, 25€ 2 пары чуни Британия ( купили за 1113$ - 890€ которых не хватало). 4000 грн передали за похороны отца бойца 28 Омбр ( которым мы помогали углем), 3600 грн 10 пар берцы ,
23/12 мне 0, Лене 2201 грн ( 500,1600,101), офис в грн 4100 ( 100,200,600,500,2700) в $ 100. Расход 1480 грн 2 куртки реверсивные, 2244 грн 3 куртки реверсивные, 1100 грн 1 рюкзак большой, 460 грн дерево для конструкции сети плести , 850 грн 10 пар дутики, 400$ 80 шт кофты флис, 1003,25 грн 2 стеллажа, 10 скотч, 100 кульки.
Итого 38871,26 грн, 0€, 674$.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по пятницу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
32 мин.

Вот и гравировка на тепловизоре готова. Спасибо Евгению.

 

---------------------------------

Спасибо всем, кто участвовал в покупке!!! Теперь у ребят есть "глАзки"!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 мин. · Одесса

На 72 Омбр 2 бтгр отправили небольшую посылку , но необходимого.
- 100 комплектов флис ( итого уже на 100% потребность батальона закрыта )
- 10 шт рации к ним антена и доп батарея
- 50 шт флис кофты ( итого уже на 100% потребность батальона закрыта )
- 150 шт Балаклавы
- конфеты, сигареты.
В понедельник будем новогоднюю вкусную посылку отправлять .
Ждем конфеты, мандарины, лимоны, печенье и елочные пластмассовые игрушки.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 24/12
Мне карточка 1404 грн ( 1000,404). Офис 1000 грн ( 500,200,300). Лене 2117 грн ( 500,12,200,300,500,400,150,25,50).
Расход 3 пары беру 1560 грн.
Остаток 41852,26 грн, 0€, 674$.
Принесли сегодня цитрусовые, печенье, сухие борщи, консервы.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
8 ч. · Одесса

Сегодня эти дети очень сильно порадовали нас, а на днях ребята в АТО увидят это все сами. Спасибо большое. Также Лена Ротари принесла флешки на которых поздравления для ребят от 7 канала. 



Опубликовано: 24 дек. 2014 г.

Одесские школьники передали волонтерам открытки и письма для одесских бойцов из 28-ой и 72-ой механизированных бригад, а также измаильским пограничникам. Около полусотни посланий написаны как первоклассниками, так и будущими выпускниками.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин.

Новогодние подарки для 28 обмр , бм21град уехали.



-------------------------------

Спасибо  вам, люди!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
33 мин. · Одесса

Этот ангел достанется тому кто в период с 26/12 по 29/12 пожертвует на армию самую большую сумму



Александр Ротарь обновил фотографию группы.
2 ч.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 25/12
Мне 0, офис 8000 грн ( 5000,1000,1000,1000), Лене 3900 грн ( 400,2500,1000)
Расход 1800 грн 4 шт куртки реверсивные , 2040 грн 3 пары женские берцы для топографов, 2660 грн 7 шт рюкзаки бундесвер.
Остаток 47252,26 грн,674$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин.

До понедельника в неограниченном кол ве принимаем
- цитрусовые
- печенье, конфеты, зефир, халва , сгущенка
- пластмассовые елочные игрушки, и другие елочные атрибуты
- сигареты
Ланжероновская 3, 1 этаж, 1 фасадная дверь.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер, друзья! И опять слова с просторов, мимо которых невозможно пройти... 

Олег Пономарь
50 мин. ·

Дорогие друзья, я планировал написать про наших героев ближе к НГ.
Чтобы мы не забыли помянуть отдавших жизнь за то, что мы будем сидеть за праздничным столом в кругу семьи. И за то, чтобы украинцы еще много лет в своей стране жили так, как они хотят. По украински.
Чтобы мы не забыли поднять рюмку и пожелать здоровья живым, которые сейчас на передовой и благодаря которым мы можем спокойно сидеть за праздничным столом. И сказать им большое Спасибо.
Но жизнь вносит коррективы. И я пишу сегодня. Потому что
Я общаюсь в личке с парнем, который сейчас на фронте. Я не знал его и не знаю лично. Но он для меня- Украинский Солдат.
Его зовут Сергей. Ему 34. Он из Франковска. Полк "Азов", РДГ.
Они воюют в Мариуполе. Они защищают Украину. Скромные ребята. Не получающие большие тысячи за службу. Без пафоса и громких слов делающие работу, которую должны.
Помните мой утренний пост?
Вот они любят Украину. И они верят в Украину.
Я часто пишу про глобальный план наших союзников по удушению России. Да, этот план работает. Но есть одно условие. Есть одно огромное "НО". Этот план не стоит и бумаги на которой он написан, если наши воины не будут держать линию фронта.
Это просто. И это так. Обама нам не поможет, если мы сами дадим путину продвигаться внутрь страны со своим "русским миром" и распространять эту заразу дальше.
Вот поэтому эти простые ребята- хребет того, на чем стоит Украина сейчас.
Сергей благодарит за то, что мы их не забываем. За то, что я пишу всегда в конце своих постов про помощь им.
Сергей задает простые вопросы- когда будут реформы? когда в Киеве перестанут красть и гонять договорняки?
Я ему говорю то же, что и вам- Двигаемся потихоньку. Может американца назначат на пост Главы антикоррупционного бюро.. Может еще будут шаги важные скоро. Но конечно мы все хотим быстрее и больше.
Еще всегда я ему говорю - Вы держитесь. Стойте. И пацанам всем привет и спасибо от всех нас.
Он говорит- Мы будем держаться.
Вот так вот, друзья. Это наш мир с другой стороны. С самой важной сейчас.
Я хочу, чтобы мои читатели, которые иногда теряют веру или надежду, всегда в эту минуту вспоминали про Сергея и его друзей.
Мариуполь. Полк "Азов". Сергей из Франковска.

----------


## maury88

Идут холода (((

Відеопрогноз на 27-28 грудня



http://opogode.ua/ua/article/2014-12-26-vidieoproghnoz-na-27-28-ghrudnia

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
32 мин. · отредактировано

Отчет 26/12
Наташе 0, офис 1650 грн ( 150,500,200,650,150), и 100$. Лене 3153 грн ( 1000,51,300,100,200,997,505) и 50, 500 евро!!!!(Игорь претендент на ангела!)))

Остаток 52055,26 грн,774 $, 550 евро.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
Помощь:
1. Измаильские пограничники 176 человека
2. 72 Омбр 2 бтгр 600 человек
3. 28 Омбр бм21град 200 человек
4. Пограничники спец подразделение Одесса 30 человек 

 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova поделилась сообщение Nata Pranzhu.
57 мин.

Наша Наташка!_ ВОТ!!!!

 

 

Гордимся вами!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## maury88

Добрый день, друзья! Ура! Вкусняшки уже у ребят!!!  :smileflag: 

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
12 мин. ·

Только что ребята получили посылку. Позже подробный фото отчет

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
32 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Не заезжая домой, получили посылку на НП. В ней то, что купили на днях и пока не все , часть есть еще не оплаченная

30- Гамаші
30- бундес масхалати
50- комплектів форми
50- Австрія штани
5- компаса
5- кобура
5- Британії куртки реверсійні
30- 2 левел
2- чуни

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
27 мин. · Одесса

За сегодня отчета не будет. Завтра. Почему? Заняты очень ))) честно ? Нет настроения . Сорри тем кто ждет. Завтра будет за 2 дня


----------------------------

ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

28 Омбр бм21град и посылка

 



Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Спасибо всем кто помогает нашим ребятам. За 3 дня в офис принесли много всего. Но цитрусовых, конфет, печенья мало не бывает. Приносите , сделаем ребятам тоже праздник

 

 

--------------------------

И ещё вот!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## maury88

Очень хочется написать "Доброго утра"... Но погода...(((  А как они ТАМ? А дальше прогнозируют мороз...

Nata Pranzhu
7 мин. · Одесса

Очень прошу с сегодня по 03/01/15 скоропортящиеся продукты не приносите. Сами видите какая погода, поездку отменили. Я думаю ни кто не будет против если я отдам мандарины и лимоны Катерине Ножевниковой для деток беженцев, иначе они просто сгниют , там всего 2 ящика и 2 коробки. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## maury88

Александр Ротарь
48 мин. · отредактировано

Памяти нашего самого светлого человека



-----------------------------

Слёзы... Господи, пожалуйста, пусть настанет МИР!!! И пусть хватит сил у всех нас выдержать это испытание! Светлая память погибшим!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
25 мин. · Одесса

72омбр 2 бтгр получили посылку

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! У нас новенькие! Знакомьтесь!

Nata Pranzhu
40 мин. · Одесса

Одели радиоразведчиков. На днях ребята уходят. С Богом . В зоне появятся еще одни ребята к которым мы будем ездить.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер, дорогие! 

Я целый вечер думала, какие слова написать вам в этот предновогодний час... Честно, совсем не праздничное настроение. Но вам ВСЕМ я хочу поклониться! Трудный год, очень трудный. Но вера в людей, которые и ТАМ и ТУТ, позволяет держаться и надеяться, что такие испытания мы все вместе обязательно пройдем!

 И обязательно выстоим и начнем строить для наших деток и внуков хорошую, добрую и цивилизованную страну! Это будет настоящая НЕНЬКА! 
Вы все даёте мне веру в это! Спасибо!

НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН ВАМ, МИЛЫЕ И ДОРОГИЕ!!! С Новым Годом! Сил нам всем! ВСЕМ МИРА !!!

----------


## maury88

С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась фотография Петро Порошенко.
19 мин. · Одесса


Петро Порошенко с Юрием Бирюковым и Рычковой Татьяной

Вдячний кожному за внесок у захист країни. Пишаюсь тим, що належу до такого великого європейського народу, як наш.

Слава Україні!

----------


## maury88

Вот такое начало 2015!!!  :smileflag:  Первая денежка в 00.16 ! И благодарности от артиллеристов!!! 
ВСЕ ЭТИ СЛОВА БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ И ВАМ, НЕРАВНОДУШНЫЕ ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Одесса

График работы офиса Ланжероновская 3

3/01-04/01 выходной
5/01 с 11.00 до 17.30
6/01-7/01 выходной
С 8/01 в обычном режиме с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 ч. · Одесса

С понедельника продолжаем плести сетки. Первую сегодня закончили размер 6 метров на 10 метров .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

У меня 2 просьбы:

1. Средства гигиены и продукты НЕ ПРИНОСИТЬ. ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
- печенье, конфеты, халва, зефир, сгущенка И так далее все сладенькое

2. Очень нужны простыни белые или сразу порезанные ленты 4 см ширина , 70 см длина . ГОРИТ!!!!!

Приносить все можно по адресу :
Одесса, Ул. Ланжероновская 3, с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 мин. · Одесса ·

Срочные потребности по новым подопечным одесситам ВМС. Основные вещи купим в список их не пишу.
Ниже список мелких бытовых потребностей.

Срок до 12/01

Приносить : Ул.Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00

1. Розетка одинарная наружная евро без заземления – 10 шт.;
2. Вилка евро без заземления - 4 шт.;
3. Стиральная машинка приветствуется полуавтомат с шлангом 5 м. и хомутами для подачи холодной воды и шланг для отвода 10 м. (чтоб не греть воду отдельно) но пойдет и малютка для повседневной стирки – 1 шт.;
4. Кипятильник ведерный – 3 шт.;
5. Стиральный порошок, для ручной – 6 (2 - если будет авт.) кг, если будет автомат – 3 кг.;
6. Ведро цинковое 20 л. – 4 шт.;
7. Тазик глубокий для мелкой стирки и гигиены – 5 шт.;
8. Мыло банное 10 кг, хоз. 3,5 кг;
9. 5 л. Казан с треногой – 1 шт;
10. Сухой спирт – 50 уп.;
11. Спички – 50 уп.;
12. Сигарет – много )))

Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
3 ч. · Одесса

*Отчет 27/12-31/12 - 2014*

Отчет за 01/01-03/01 2015 будет чуть позже когда Лена с экскурсии вернется))))

27/12 в офис 9000 грн ( 3000,5000,1000), карточка Лена 402 грн, расход 3750 грн 10 шт рюкзаки .

28/12 мне карточка 50 грн, Лене карточка 452,50 грн, офис 200 грн. Расход 0

29/12 Лена карточка 200 гон, наличные 300€. Расход 540 грн 2 шт разгрузки, 3030 грн 20 шт масхалаты , 5000 грн 15 шт спальники.

30/12 мне карточка 2000 грн, Лена карточка 2000 грн ( 500,1500). Расход 475€ ( 30 шт маскировочные костюмы по 13€, 5 шт кобура по 8€, 5 шт компас по 9€).

31/01 приход и расход 0.
Остаток 54039,76 грн, 774$, 375€.

В табличный вид все будет занесено когда Лена вернется с отпуска. 

Nata Pranzhu
34 мин. · Одесса

*Отчет 01/01-03/01*
Лена в отпуске решила поработать в табличном виде все тоже занесено.

01/01 Лена карточка 7000 грн ( 2000,3000,2000). Расход 755€ из них купили 380€ за 22 грн = 8360 грн ( 100 шт варежки, 150 пар носки термо, 100 шт бафы, 2 куртки gore tex, 12 шт баулы, 9 реверс куртки .

02/01 Лена 750 грн ( 200,550)

03/01 офис 800 грн ( 600,200), наличными 80€ офис. Расход нп 12 посылок 1639 грн , 320€ ( купили по 22 грн = 7040 грн) 10 шт наколенники и налокотники и 10 шт тактические очки.

Итого 45550,76 грн, 774$, 80€

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Друзья, откорректирован список нужностей, который был чуть выше.

Срочные потребности по новым подопечным одесситам ВМС. Основные вещи купим в список их не пишу.
Ниже список мелких бытовых потребностей.

Срок до 12/01

Приносить : Ул.Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00

1. Розетка одинарная наружная евро без заземления – 10 шт.; 5 шт Дима купил. Надо еще 5 шт.
2. Вилка евро без заземления - 4 шт.; Дима купил все 100%.
3. Стиральная машинка приветствуется полуавтомат с шлангом 5 м. и хомутами для подачи холодной воды и шланг для отвода 10 м. (чтоб не греть воду отдельно) но пойдет и малютка для повседневной стирки – 1 шт.;
4. Кипятильник ведерный – 3 шт.;
5. Стиральный порошок, для ручной – 6 (2 - если будет авт.) кг, если будет автомат – 3 кг.; Дима купил 100%
6. Ведро цинковое 20 л. – 4 шт.; Дима купил 100%
7. Тазик глубокий для мелкой стирки и гигиены – 5 шт.; Дима купил 100%
8. Мыло банное 10 кг, хоз. 3,5 кг; Дима купил 100%
9. 5 л. Казан с треногой – 1 шт; Дима купил 100%
10. Сухой спирт – 50 уп.;
11. Спички – 50 уп.;
12. Сигарет – много )))

Спасибо.

----------


## Милашик

белые ленты для сеток еще нужны? если да, завтра завезу, могу и помочь повязать

----------


## maury88

> белые ленты для сеток еще нужны? если да, завтра завезу, могу и помочь повязать


 Да, очень нужны! Вам лучше созвониться с Натой (0503361189) уточнить время. Она писала о таком графике, но лучше уточнить у неё.




> График работы офиса Ланжероновская 3
> 
> 3/01-04/01 выходной
> 5/01 с 11.00 до 17.30
> 6/01-7/01 выходной
> С 8/01 в обычном режиме с 11.00 до 20.00


 На уже готовую сетку размером 6х10 м ушло 2 больших мусорных кулька полосок. Для сравнения- одна разрезанная на полоски шириной 4 см простынь полуторная-это совсем небольшой кулёчек получился... А сеток ещё надо много... 
А, ещё: не обязательно выстирывать до белого!

Спасибо Вам!  :Vvenkegif:

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! 

Откорректированный список необходимого.

Nata Pranzhu Update 06/01

Оставила только те пункты которые не закрыты.

Срочные потребности по новым подопечным одесситам ВМС. Основные вещи купим в список их не пишу.
Ниже список мелких бытовых потребностей.

Срок до 12/01

Приносить : Ул.Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00

1. Стиральная машинка приветствуется полуавтомат с шлангом 5 м. и хомутами для подачи холодной воды и шланг для отвода 10 м. (чтоб не греть воду отдельно) но пойдет и малютка для повседневной стирки – 1 шт.;

2. Спички – 50 уп.;

3. Сигарет – много )))

Спасибо.




> График работы офиса Ланжероновская 3
> 
> 3/01-04/01 выходной
> 5/01 с 11.00 до 17.30
> 6/01-7/01 выходной
> С 8/01 в обычном режиме с 11.00 до 20.00


 0503361189 Наталия

-------------------------

В комментах : "Сигареты любые с фильтром"

----------


## maury88

Дорогие друзья! С Рождеством Христовым! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикация Maidan Press Center.
1 ч. ·

Передайте всем эту инфу. Волонтерам рекомендую распечатать и ребятам в АТО привезти

Maidan Press Center добавил(а), 2 новых фото.

Волонтери розробили для військових пам’ятку, яка дає пояснення, як отримати статус учасника АТО

Читайте на сайті: http://maidanpresscenter.com.ua/ua/n...snyka-ato.html

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
7 ч. · Одесса

Очень срочно , горит !!!!
Нужен мастер по установке домофона . Конечно же бесплатно. Надо поставить в офисе. Времени ждать просто нет.
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu
20 мин. · Одесса

Список Горящих потребностей !!!!
Прошу перепост
Приносить Ланжероновская 3 с 11.00 до 20.00 с понедельника по субботу

1.электродрель-2шт
2.эл.перфоратор-1шт
3.электрофен промышленый-1шт
4.электроды монолит от 1-3мм-10кг
5.шурупы по металлу ( китай )-3кг
6.шурупы по дереву-3кг
7.замки навесные-20шт
8.замки внутренние накладные-20шт
9.краска банках: синяя-10кг;желтая-10кг;зеленая-10кг;
белая-20кг;красная-20кг;черная-10кг
10.электроводонагреватель-100-200л-2шт
11.конвектор электрический-2квт-30шт
12.болгарка-2квт круг на 250мм-1шт
13.молоток-3шт
14.топор-3шт

В комментариях: Будують. Не могу открыто сказать что, но для победы очень надо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 04/01-08/01
В таблицу Лена все внесет по возвращению с отпуска.

04/01 приход 0. Расход 9241,50 грн 15 шт спальники

05/01 офис 400 грн, Лене карточка 1570 грн ( 70,1500). Расход 4320 грн 12 пар берцы, 1212 грн 4 пары перчатки

06/01 офис 800 грн ( 500,300), Лене 1000 грн . Расход НП 589 грн, мтр 1 куртка 940 грн, 2660 грн 3 куртки и 4 штаны мтр, 2715 грн 2 куртки мтр и 4 кителя мтр, 2200 грн 30 шт демфер на АК и 4 шт обтюратор.

07/01 Лене 910 грн. Расход 12260 грн 122 шт мтр ( китель+ штаны)

08/01 офис 500 грн. Расход 0.

Итого 14093,26 грн, 774$, 80€

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Фото много, поэтому опять АЛЬБОМ


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Ну и вот такой ХЕЛП...

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин. · Одесса

Я давно не писала
" А КАРАУЛ ДЕНЕГ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ !!! "
Но сейчас именно такая ситуация, вчера вынуждены были отказаться от оплаты большой партии масхалатов, камуфляжа, берц, раций и допов к ним. А еще надо приборы и это главное , это то без чего вообще нельзя.
Я понимаю, что финансовое положение тяжелое, праздники, но честно я не знаю, что говорить ребятам.
Мы взяли до праздников еще 2 подразделения одесситов ( радиоразведка и небольшое подразделение ВМС ) одели и обули и по мелочам из того что было , но рации, пнв, генератор, бинокли, дальномеры, тепловизор, этого лишнего как Вы понимаете не бывает , а это надо .

А по спецам пограничникам которые после ротации возвращаться будут, я вообще боюсь уже неделю смотреть на список .

Коротко , что делать не знаю.
Спонсоры Вы где ? Помогите.

----------


## Tenderness1993

Одежда какая-нибудь нужна?

----------


## maury88

> Одежда какая-нибудь нужна?


 Доброе утро!

Вот список по одежде из  Постоянных потребностей  в зону АТО

1. Одежда

трусы
футболки
носки

Я думаю, что Вам лучше созвониться непосредственно с Наташей ( 0503361189 ). По одежде много разных нюансов...
Если речь о новой одежде, что именно сейчас надо, то у Наташи уже наработаны льготные(со скидкой, оптовые цены) места покупок.  Думаю, что логично с ней связаться. 
Если Вы имеете ввиду б.у., то тоже самая оперативная информация у неё.

Спасибо Вам!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 мин. · Одесса

Отчет 09/01
Пока Лена в отпуске в таблицу цифры не заносятся, с понедельника она все занесет.

Лене на карточку 2520 грн ( 320,500,700,1000). Офис 800€, 1050 грн ( 200,600,250), наличными мне 300 грн. Расход 0. Остаток 18463,26 грн, 774$, 880€. 

Спасибо Вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Список Горящих потребностей !!!!
Прошу перепост
Приносить Ланжероновская 3 с 11.00 до 20.00 с понедельника по субботу

1.электродрель-2шт
2.эл.перфоратор-1шт
3.электрофен промышленый-1шт
4.электроды монолит от 1-3мм-10кг
5.шурупы по металлу ( китай )-3кг
6.шурупы по дереву-3кг
7.замки навесные-20шт
8.замки внутренние накладные-20шт
9.краска банках: синяя-10кг;желтая-10кг;зеленая-10кг;
белая-20кг;красная-20кг;черная-10кг
10.электроводонагреватель-100-200л-2шт
11.конвектор электрический-2квт-30шт
12.болгарка-2квт круг на 250мм-1шт
13.молоток-3шт
14.топор-3шт

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч. · Одесса

Есть возможность выкупить по хорошим ценам остатки, на одном складе. Финансов на это нет, то, что есть завтра будет потрачено на радиостанции и аксессуары к ним и в срочном порядке надо одеть радиоразведчиков 13 человек.
Прошу помогите с деньгами что бы выкупить эти остатки по очень адекватным деньгам. Ниже список, стоимость за единицу и общая , что бы было понятно что будет приобретаться.

 

Nata Pranzhu 1000 грн поступила уже . Спасибо Юрий.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu Я умею найти хорошие цены и качество, но увы не всегда с Helena Grekova мы можем это купить . Да и подопечных с каждым днем у нас все больше , уже почти 1500 человек. Ну ни чего мы справимся, Бог с нами. Спасибо всем кто помогает ребятам, я перед Вами на коленях. Мы с Леной просто те люди которые Вашими средствами закупаем необходимое и доставляем ребятам. Главные это Вы доноры и ребята. Мир всем

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
2 мин. · Одесса

Продолжаем помогать радиоразведке

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
6 ч. · Одесса

Список Горящих потребностей !!!!

Прошу перепост

Приносить Ланжероновская 3 с 11.00 до 20.00 с понедельника по субботу

1.электродрель-2шт
2.эл.перфоратор-1шт
3.электрофен промышленый-1шт
4.электроды монолит от 1-3мм-10кг
5.шурупы по металлу ( китай )-3кг
6.шурупы по дереву-3кг
7.замки навесные-20шт
8.замки внутренние накладные-20шт
9.краска банках: синяя-10кг;желтая-10кг;зеленая-10кг;
белая-20кг;красная-20кг;черная-10кг
10.электроводонагреватель-100-200л-2шт
11.конвектор электрический-2квт-30шт
12.болгарка-2квт круг на 250мм-1шт
13.молоток-3шт
14.топор-3шт

----------


## maury88

Поздравляю, Наташа! )

Nata Pranzhu
42 мин. · Одесса

Чуток с опозданием ( день волонтера 5/12), но очень приятно как всегда. Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
32 мин. · Одесса

Прошу у всех прощения за отсутствие отчетов с 10/01. Завтра с Helena Grekova исправимся. Пока выставлю фото то, что за эти дни получили и уже передали. Отчеты о доставке на выходные. Спасибо за понимание.



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин. · Одесса

Для радио разведки в зоне АТО надо :
- 3 шт ноутбуки ( бу рабочие подходят)
- 1 шт принтер ( бу подходит)
- также очень необходимо зап части список ниже

Приносить Ланжероновская 3 с понедельника по пятницу с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин. · Одесса · отредактировано

Напоминаю маскировочную сетку плетем каждый день с 11.00 до 20.00.
От Вас только ручки.
Чай, кофе, хорошие настроение и прекрасная компания от нас.
Ждем.
Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
12 mins

Ребята к нам в госпиталь везут раненных с аэропорта!!! Скорее всего нужна будет кровь! Сдача крови на пер. Бесквитный,2. !! Кто может утром уточните необходимость и сдайте кровь!!!!!! (048) 776-30-35 КРУГЛОСУТОЧНО Надо обязательно указать, что сдаете для 411 госпиталя

http://www.blood.od.ua/?question=true

----------


## maury88

> Вот такая мысль: очень многие из одесситов мотаются кто по делам, кто по каким вопросам в Италию. Только в Италии без рецептов продается системный антибиотик "Ируксол".
> 
> Английское название: "Iruxol" фирмы-производителя Smith+Nephew. Эта мазь поможет спасти раненым ребятам и конечности и просто избавит от самых серьезных нагноений и страданий. В Украине это лекарство большей частью контрафактное и сомнительного качества! В Италии стоит около 14 евро тюбик 30 гр. Этого хватит на лечение даже серьезных гнойных осложнений одного человека! 
> 
> Давайте поможем все, кто бывает в Италии и передадим лекарство в госпиталя!
> 
> *Если каждый купит по тюбику-два-три и передаст в госпиталя это насколько можно быстрее ребят на ноги поставить! Самые грозные нагноения вызванные синегнойной палочкой или стафилококками пасуют и прекрасно излечиваются за 4-5 дней!*


 Думаю, этот вопрос сначала надо обсудить с медиками.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 hrs · Odessa · Edited

Отчет 12/01-17/01

10/01 офис 400$ ( 200,200), 2600 грн ( 600,2000). Лена 1200 грн ( 500,700)

11/01 Лена 4922 грн ( 101,50,1500,300,150,50,500,200,571,500,1000) наличные 4000 грн

12/01 офис 600 грн ( 100,500), Лена 1000 грн ( 500,500). Расход новая почта 661 грн

13/01 офис 1600 грн ( 1200,200,200) и 100$. Мне карточка 254 грн . Лена 3500,25 грн ( 1100,1000,500,500,300,50.25). Расход 6030 грн 15 шт спальники

14/01 офис 100$. Лена 1450 грн ( 200,100,200,200,750). Расход 4680 грн 13 пар берц.

15/01 офис 800 грн ( 300,500). Мне карточка 100 грн. Лена 490 грн ( 200,190,100). Расход 14 шт двухдиапазонные антены 4350 грн, новая почта 163 грн, 1440 грн 4 пары берцы

16/01 офис 200 грн и 100$. Лена 2000 грн. Расход 949 грн wifi роутер и 500 грн абонплата 3 месяца , 75€ 15 шт масхалаты , 100 грн замок, 56 грн НП

17/01 офис 200 грн, мне карточка 200 грн . Расход 4000 грн ( свечи на зил 131 - 31 шт , подкачки ТПЗ - 2 шт , аккумуляторы 75 с- 2 шт)

Остаток 20700,51 грн, 805€, 1474$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил 
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------




Еще 21 фото в альбоме

Спасибо вам!

----------


## maury88

> Думаю лекарства нужны уже и сейчас для максимально быстрого выздоровления и очищения гнойных ран пострадавших украинских военных. А обсуждать можно долго и нудно, а люди страдают. Нужно заняться этим уже сейчас, кто имеет возможность помочь. Это мое мнение.


 А зачем обсуждать долго? Нужно просто подойти в госпиталь и поговорить врачами. Я не сильна в медицине, но есть у медиков какие-то протоколы и т.д. Думаю более предметный разговор о выздоровлении ребят у Вас получится в теме Помощь раненым солдатам из зоны АТО. Помощь солдатам, отправляющимся обратно на передовую. Обязательно дайте им Вашу информацию о таком препарате.

----------


## .:.SAURON.:.

> А зачем обсуждать долго? Нужно просто подойти в госпиталь и поговорить врачами. Я не сильна в медицине, но есть у медиков какие-то протоколы и т.д. Думаю более предметный разговор о выздоровлении ребят у Вас получится в теме Помощь раненым солдатам из зоны АТО. Помощь солдатам, отправляющимся обратно на передовую. Обязательно дайте им Вашу информацию о таком препарате.


 Спасибо. Я разместил сообщение в указанной теме.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 hrs · Odessa

Для радиоразведки очень надо авторезина с камерами. С Вашей стороны возможно приобретение по безналу и передачей В/Ч по акту приема передачи.
Надо 7 шт 

http://kharkov.kha.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#da3c818a57

----------


## maury88

Alexandr Rotar
13 mins · Odessa

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 mins · Odessa

Список горящих потребностей на которые нужны финансы.

Мы взялись за новых подопечных , так как по основным Слава Богу одели, обули И так далее ( остается потребность только в приборах) .
А новые подопечные небольшие подразделения радиоразведки Одессы и Измаила , у которых нет элементарных вещей, частично с остатков на складе помогли , но этого мало.
Ниже список того что горит , уже заказано, на протяжении недели будет все прибывать.

1. 50 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа * 15€= 750€

2. 41 пара берц * 360 грн = 14760 грн

3. 20 шт разгрузки * 500 грн = 10000 грн

4. 100 шт флис толстый кофты *6€= 600€

5. 8 шт рации * 40$= 320$

6. 14 шт доп батареи к рациям * 150 грн = 2100 грн

7. 50 шт рюкзаки 100 литров *15€= 750€

8. 10 шт ножи * 26€= 260€

9. Авторезина с камерами 320х508/12.00 - 20 (МаЗ) 3250 грн

Итого надо :
49610 грн
2360€
320$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu with Tania Tyusheva
1 hr

Получили посылку с Ванкувера с медикаментами.
Спасибо большое .

----------


## maury88

Друзья, хелп!!! 

Nata Pranzhu
7 mins · Odessa

Просто катастрофа. Очень нужны финансы, что бы приобрести горящее по списку ниже.

Список горящих потребностей на которые нужны финансы.
Мы взялись за новых подопечных , так как по основным Слава Богу одели, обули И так далее ( остается потребность только в приборах) .
А новые подопечные небольшие подразделения радиоразведки Одессы и Измаила , у которых нет элементарных вещей, частично с остатков на складе помогли , но этого мало.
Ниже список того что горит , уже заказано, на протяжении недели будет все прибывать.

1. 50 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа * 15€= 750€

2. 41 пара берц * 360 грн = 14760 грн

3. 20 шт разгрузки * 500 грн = 10000 грн

4. 100 шт флис толстый кофты *6€= 600€

5. 8 шт рации * 40$= 320$

6. 14 шт доп батареи к рациям * 150 грн = 2100 грн

7. 50 шт рюкзаки 100 литров *15€= 750€

8. 10 шт ножи * 26€= 260€

9. Авторезина с камерами 320х508/12.00 - 20 (МаЗ) 3250 грн

Итого надо :
49610 грн
2360€
320$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu
4 mins · Odessa

Низкий поклон и благодарность девочкам с Березовки. В пятницу отправила им 2 сетки для плетения маскировочных сетей, и УРА они уже готовы. 2 сетки размер 6 м на 10 м за 5 дней!!!!
Девочки готовы дальше плести, сетки есть, очень нужны белые простыни, много.

Приносите Ланжероновская 3.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 mins · Odessa

Я сегодня писала про скорость плетения маскировочных сеток жителями Березовки. Но девочки держали от меня секрет кто именно плел, а плели дети с Луганской области, которые сейчас проживают в одесской области. Дай Бог здоровья нам всем. Мы- Украина!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa

Сегодня отчета не будет, у нас небольшая запара . Могу сказать одно, что денюшка начала поступать . Спасибо. Отчет завтра

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! Подробнее о тех, кто так быстро плетёт маскировочные сети для наших защитников. Спасибо вам, люди!!!

Алла Лищинская shared Березівське ВПУ ОНПУ's album.
10 hrs
Березівське ВПУ ОНПУ added 12 new photos to the album: З миру по сітці - захисникам маскування!

З миру по сітці – захисникам маскування!
Новий рівень рукоділля для колективу Березівського вищого професійного училища Одеського національного політехнічного університету - плетіння маскувальних сіток для українських захисників, які допомагають військовим в АТО залишатися непомітними для ворога. Такий собі патріотичний " hand made"!
В майстернях училища робота кипить повним ходом. Одні приносить необхідні матеріали, другі нарізають їх на шматочки, а інші вплітають їх у сітку. Всі добре розуміють призначення своєї роботи, бо допомога армії – обов'язок кожного свідомого українця.
Кожен вузлик на сітці зав’язується з побажаннями захисту для наших бійців. Тому це - своєрідний оберіг для наших бійців. Ця діяльність ще й дуже об’єднує людей, які допомагають армії. В роботі з плетіння сіток приймають участь майстри, викладачі, вихователі, техперсонал та учні, в тому числі й з Луганської області, які навчаються в училищі. До того ж, залучаються й онуки наших працівників.
Учасники процесу кажуть, що їм дуже допомагають в цій роботі
« особливі» креативні пов’язки на голову . Спочатку вони просто були зручними, потім - доповненими власними закликами до миру та єдності, а пізніше – і модними. Бо патріотичним сьогодні – бути модно!
Виготовлені сітки направляються за допомогою відомої волонтерської організації «Допомога Одеси захисникам України» до зони АТО. Нехай Бог береже кожного, хто боронить свою землю, хто стоїть за Україну. Нехай закінчиться ця безглузда війна, нехай запанує мир на нашій українській землі!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 mins · Odessa

Отчет 18/01-21-01

18/01 Лене карточка 200 грн. Расход 4480 грн 8 шт кевларовые броники

19/01 Лена карточка 3533,25 грн ( 101,226.25, 208,198,1500,1000,300). Мне карточка 2500 грн ( 500,1000,1000). Офис 300 грн. Лене наличными 200$, мне наличными 50€

20/01 Лене карточка 6294 грн ( 500,2998,2000,498,288). Мне карточка 5000 грн. Офис 400$ и 10100 грн ( 7000,3000,100). Расход 320 грн 1 шт чехол gore tex на спальник, 1888 грн спорт инвентарь для детей в зоне АТО.

21/01 мне карточка 1281 грн ( 1001,280). Лене карточка 2569,01 грн ( 100.51, 20, 502.51, 150,198,100,1000,498). Офис 1500 грн. Расход 18360 грн 51 пара берц , 2500 грн 5 рулонов пленки, 350 грн 10 шт смазка для оружия

Итого 26079,77 грн , 855€, 2074$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------


 

 

 

 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
6 mins · Odessa

Отчет 22/01
Карточка Пивденный- 0,
карточка Приват 4659,51 грн ( 100,500,502.51,500,1610,100,202,198,398,398,100, вчера после отчета 51 грн).
Офис 7850 грн. (1000,5000,600,400,200,500,150) грн + 200 $(100,100)

Итого 38589,28 грн , 855€, 2274$

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! 

Nata Pranzhu
4 hrs · Odessa

Уже 3 группу радиоразведки одели, обули

 


Друзья! Нашу Наташу наградили!!!

УКАЗ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАЇНИ № 27/2015
Про відзначення державними нагородами України з нагоди Дня Соборності України

Нагородити орденом княгині Ольги ІІІ ступеня 

ПРАНЖУ Наталію Миколаївну — волонтера, м.Одеса


http://www.president.gov.ua/documents/18760.html


Nata Pranzhu
5 hrs · Odessa

Дякую за довіру. Слава Україні!!! 


Наташенька, поздравляю!!!

----------


## maury88

*ВАЖНОЕ!!!*

Nata Pranzhu
Just now · Odessa

Для радиоразведки ГОРИТ 3 шт ноутбук, бу можно главное рабочий и с рабочей батареей . Это очень важно !!!!!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
18 mins · Edited ·

Отчет 23/01
Сегодня были отправки, завтра Наташа сбросит фотоотчет и напишет кому что отдала! А еще мы упаковали посылку парню, у которого отец умер от рака ( помните мы дрова искали, потом деньги собирали) и его побратимам! Отправили: 6 раций, 6 разгрузок, 2 пары берц, 2 пары тактических очков, 2 рюкзака и 4 баула, носки, медикаменты, шапки. Давайте помолимся за  всех наших ребят! Там очень нужна молитва!


Итак:
Карточка Пивденный- 504 грн (204,300)
карточка Приват 9439,25 грн ( 700,226.25,120,500,98,498,998,5000,500,500,99,200)
Офис 3000 грн. (100,900,2000) грн + 300 $(200,100)
Расход: 14 раций, 14 доп батарей, 14 антен - 788 $, 20 разгрузок и 12 баулы( типа рюкзак) - 8200,00 грн

Итого 46830,53 грн , 855 €, 1786 $

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 



 

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## Крокозяблик

хочу помочь. Есть ли где то список необходимого на данный момент?

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Вот список горящих потребностей

Nata Pranzhu
January 18 at 10:58pm · Odessa · Edited

Список горящих потребностей на которые нужны финансы.
Мы взялись за новых подопечных , так как по основным Слава Богу одели, обули И так далее ( остается потребность только в приборах) .
А новые подопечные небольшие подразделения радиоразведки Одессы и Измаила , у которых нет элементарных вещей, частично с остатков на складе помогли , но этого мало.
Ниже список того что горит , уже заказано, на протяжении недели будет все прибывать.

*1. 50 комплектов зимнего камуфляжа * 15€= 750€*

2. 41 пара берц * 360 грн = 14760 грн ОПЛАЧЕНО. Вопрос закрыт

3. 20 шт разгрузки * 500 грн = 10000 грн ОПЛАЧЕНО. Вопрос закрыт

*4. 100 шт флис толстый кофты *6€= 600€*

5. 8 шт рации * 40$= 320$ ОПЛАЧЕНО. Вопрос закрыт

6. 14 шт доп батареи к рациям * 150 грн = 2100 грн
ОПЛАЧЕНО. Вопрос закрыт
*
7. 50 шт рюкзаки 100 литров *15€= 750€ 12 шт купили. Остаток еще 38 шт*

*8. 10 шт ножи * 26€= 260€*
*
9. Авторезина с камерами 320х508/12.00 - 20 (МаЗ) 3250 грн*

Итого надо :
49610 грн
2360€
320$

Тут список постоянных потребностей.  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України


28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион

Спасибо Вам!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 mins · Odessa

Сегодня у меня , Лены и Саши шок. Вот сегодня я могу сказать что увидела армию бомжей. Знаю что они читают, прошу не обижаться. И это элитные войска. Пока не буду писать подразделение , они в АТО. Сегодня - завтра уточним список , и выложу потребности и название.
Мы решили им помочь по 2 причинам: 1. Знаем многих лично , там много ребят которые вышли из Крыма и мы помогали им и их семьям. 2. Мы официально заявляем что перестаем работать с 28 Омбр ( подразделению бм21град мы помогли так что дай бог каждому, второе есть проблемы , писать о них не буду и так много грязи вокруг 28 Омбр ).
Надеюсь благодаря Вам мы поможем ребятам.
Надеюсь за неделю соберем хоть основное и можно будет у ребятам выдвигаться .
Пока без ограничений принимаем :
- сигареты
- сладкое
- средства гигиены

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 mins · Odessa

Отчет 24/01-27/01
24/01 офис 3700 грн ( 1500,900,200,1000,100). Лене 3202 грн ( 100,200,2400,302,100,100). Расход 5100 грн 19 шт разгрузки, 7000 грн 20 шт спальники, 3265 грн сетка для маскировочных сетей.
25/01 Лена 5746,25 грн ( 1998, 3000,198,50.25,500). Расход 560,90 грн 12 шт экономки лампочки.
26/01 Лена 2256 грн ( 50,200,1500,198,308). Мне 400 грн. Офис 1200 грн ( 200,500,200,300). Перевод 200$ и 400€.
27/01 офис 5000 грн. Лене 1448 грн ( 498,250,500,200). Расход 395 грн 1 пара берц, 6000 грн 10 шт печки мотор сич, 250 грн лампа.
Остаток 47211,88 грн, 1986$, 995€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион

Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*



Все фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

-------------------------------------------
Artem Krsheminsky
5 hrs

Приобретен планшет для 28 для арт программ. Спасибо Игорю за помощь в приобретении

-------------------------------------------
Yaroslav Kobalchinsky
 Ось така приблуда прилетіла нашим звідкись дуже здалека (звук пострілу через 5 секунд почули) і пробила цегляну кладку навиліт. Аналог американського 50 калібру від свободолюбивих жителів Донбасу. Мабуть в шахті з відбійного молотка зробили.



-------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
16 mins · Odessa

По радиоразведке с ноутбуками вопрос закрыли ( 3 шт принесли). Спасибо.
*Надо еще 1 шт ноут для морпехов.* Будем и мы и они очень признательны .
Приносить Ланжероновская 3 фасадный вход с 11.00 до 20.00

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa

28 Омбр бм21град и Измаильские пограничники получили посылки . Более подробные фото завтра

 

 



-----------------------------

Artem Krsheminsky‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
3 hrs ·


Халва, сгущенка, конфети, печенье от Галини с поскота доставлени в офис.

----------


## Аля14

Огромное вам спасибо за то, что вы делаете. Ведь именно организовать самое сложное. Вам это удается. У меня вопрос, знакомый из Москвы (нормальный!!!!!) очень хочет помочь. Он спрашивает, как это сделать. Пишет, чтобы это было безопасно делать из России, надо, чтобы у вас был яндекс-кошелек или веб-мани. Скиньте пожалуйста в личку реквизиты. Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

> Огромное вам спасибо за то, что вы делаете. Ведь именно организовать самое сложное. Вам это удается. У меня вопрос, знакомый из Москвы (нормальный!!!!!) очень хочет помочь. Он спрашивает, как это сделать. Пишет, чтобы это было безопасно делать из России, надо, чтобы у вас был яндекс-кошелек или веб-мани. Скиньте пожалуйста в личку реквизиты. Спасибо.


 Здравствуйте! Выше на странице есть все координаты Наташи и Лены, свяжитесь с ними, пожалуйста.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
29 mins · Odessa

Ниже список потребностей по новым подопечным морпехи 220 человек, в основном там ребята, которые вышли из Крыма и которых мы с Вами с 28/03/14 всем городом кормили, обували, одевали, рожали итд.
Бюджет полного закрытия всех потребностей (нижний список) по морпехам составляет 13500 евро и 95500 грн.
Поездку к ребятам уже с частично закрытыми потребностями планируем через 10 дней, за это время надо собрать хотя бы список ниже и часть основных позиций. На сегодня купили и уже на 100 % закрыли дизельные печки и рюкзаки.
1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
3. набор отверток-21шт;
4. плоскогубцы -21шт;
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный;
8. топор-15шт;
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт;
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт;
17. оружейное масло;
18. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
19. домкрат-1шт;
20. насос ножной-2 шт.;
21. рабочие перчатки -500 пар;
22. мешки 3000 шт
23. оружейное масло 50 шт
24. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.;

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт ,
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар,
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт,
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України" 

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 морпехи
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
--------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 mins · Odessa

Я все дела переделала. Дошло время до отчета .
28/01-29/01
28/01 после отчета 27/01 поступили 1000 грн Лене на карточку.
28- Лене на карточку 3073 грн ( 503,102,368,498,35,1018,300.198,51). Мне на карточку 300 грн. Перевод 50$. Офис 5250 грн ( 1000,250,4000).
Расход 2110 грн метеостанция , 400 грн перевели на карточку бойцу 28 Омбр что бы с госпиталя добраться в расположение .
29/01 Лене на карточку 7394 грн ( 998,1998,200,4000,198). Наличными Лена 5540 грн. Мне на карточку 4000 грн . Офис 4500 грн ( 500,1000,800,2000,200) и 200$ и 100€.
Расход 17270 грн + 350 грн 4 мешка рюкзаков и 4 мешка кофты .
Остаток 58138,88 грн , 2236$, 995€

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
51 mins · Odessa

По чуть чуть начинаем закрывать позиции по новым подопечным РТгр морской пехоты. Сегодня принесли :
- Sergii Melnykov 180 шт шапки
- 50 шт лампочки экономки
- 4 мотка армированной ленты
- 1 паяльник
- 1 плоскогубцы
- 1 набор отверток

Спасибо!

 

*Уточненный список:*

Ниже список потребностей по новым подопечным в составе морпехов ( артиллеристы, связисты ) 220 человек, в основном там ребята, которые вышли из Крыма и которых мы с Вами с 28/03/14 всем городом кормили, обували, одевали, рожали итд.
Бюджет полного закрытия всех потребностей (нижний список) по морпехам составляет 13500 евро и 95500 грн.
Поездку к ребятам уже с частично закрытыми потребностями планируем через 10 дней, за это время надо собрать хотя бы список ниже и часть основных позиций. На сегодня купили и уже на 100 % закрыли дизельные печки и рюкзаки.
1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт;
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. оружейное масло;
18. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
19. домкрат-1шт;
20. насос ножной-2 шт.;
21. рабочие перчатки -500 пар;
22. мешки 3000 шт
23. оружейное масло 50 шт
24. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.;
Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:
1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар,
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт,
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------


## maury88

Внимание!!!

Nata Pranzhu
40 mins · Odessa ·

*Кто забыл на Ланжероновской в туалете в подвале колечко ? Лежит у нас, заберите .*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

По сеткам.
Прошу белое больше не нести, в наличии достаточное кол во, что бы довязать 30 сеток минимум .
Прошу приносить ткань цветов как на фото .
Спасибо.
Одесса, Ланжероновская 3, фасадная входная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00 в будние дни, суббота с 11.00 до 18.00, воскресенье выходной .

----------


## Hemolog

Нужно 2 gsm телефона с зарядками и более-менее живыми аккумами.
Один - с базовыми функциями. Второй - андроид. Возможно у кого то завалялся ненужный?
И ещё просьба отправить посылку в Полтаву(мы сейчас здесь в "учебке") через Деливери или Новую Почту.
Реквизиты получателя я дам через личку.
Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Уважаемый Hemolog!
Если Вы из Наташиных "подопечных", то лучше обратиться непосредственно к ней. Поймите правильно, что сейчас помощь идет только от знакомых волонтеров знакомым подразделениям. Надеюсь на понимание.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
50 mins · Odessa

Еще осень Helena Grekova очень слезно просила навигаторы для спецназа, мы купили и передали ребятам, но ни как не было возможности получить фото отчет от них. И тут о Боги, мы таки фото получили.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
54 mins · Odessa

Отчет по одесской радиоразведке. Основные потребности ребят закрыли, если будут еще возникать то будем об этом писать.
В среду полностью закроем потребности по Измаильский радиоразведке.
Трудимся над списком РТгр морской пехоты.
Работа кипит.
* Спасибо всем кто помогает, без Вас мы бы ни чего сделать не могли. Низкий Вам поклон.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa

Отчет 30/01-01/02
30/01 офис 10500 грн ( 10000,500). Лене 225 грн и 804 грн. Мне 300 грн. Расход 2800 грн рюкзаки, 3968 грн метеостанция, 32059,80 грн 27 камуфляжей, 6600 грн 11 дизельных печек, 593 грн новая почта .
31/01 офис 1500 грн ( 1000,500). Лене 398 грн. Расход 422 грн новая почта.
01/02 Лене 203 грн и 100 грн.
Остаток 25726,08 грн , 2236 $, 995€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион

Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Лена - модель. )

 

Ещё 26 фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## Hemolog

На такую же просьбу на форуме ГСН мне ответили вроде: "Да идите вы нах..! Достали уже! Ничего я вам не дам!"
Там другая девушка написала  другими словами, но результат такой же.
Maury88, Вы ошибаетесь! Помощь сейчас (и не только сейчас!) идёт не только от знакомых волонтёров знакомым подразделениям, но и от совершенно незнакомых людей!!!
В 2004 году моя палатка стояла напротив станции метро "Крещатик". Меня кормили совершенно незнакомые мне киевляне. Год назад я отправил кевларовые перчатки и MiFi модем в Киев по объявлению в "Украинской правде". Кстати, люди, которые получили это - мне не знакомы. Месяц назад у незнакомых мне бойцов 28 бригады сгорела палатка с вещами и оргтехникой. Я пообещал подарить ноутбук и сдержал своё слово. Обыкновенный ноут, один из тех, как я ещё 2 недели назад продавал ( Dell E6500 - я ещё не удалил тему из форумной барахолки).
А теперь мне самому понадобилась помощь. Вернее, моему сослуживцу. Кстати, ещё 4 дня назад мы даже не догадывались о сущестаовании друг друга.
Maury88, я Вас понял правильно. Я вовсе не хотел Вас беспокоить. Телефон я просил не у Вас, не у Наташи и даже не у волонтёров - я просил его у форумчан. Надеюсь, это понятно?
...
Только что отписался пользователь с Полтавского форума и предложил мобилку. Благо у этого полтавчанина хватило мозгов не делить людей на "знакомый-незнакомый", ведь мы делаем общее дело))).
Потребность в смартфоне на ОС "Андроид" пока ещё в силе.
( У меня дома лежат несколько разобранных Droid 3, но к сожалению собрать их, находясь в Полтаве, я не могу...)

----------


## maury88

Вы сейчас столько "праведных" слов зачем написали? Меня поучить, что я неправильно понимаю слова "нужна помощь"?  И слова-то какие нашли: "Я вовсе не хотел Вас беспокоить".... Ну да ладно, Бог Вам судья! 

Что касается помощи Вам... Собственно в Вашем посте есть ответ, почему я Вам написала так и не иначе. Полтавчанин, увидев что Вы в Полтаве, отозвался на Вашу просьбу. Как Вы думаете почему? Да потому что он Вас увидит и передаст в руки. 
Т.е как минимум убедится, кто Вы. 
Дискутировать с Вами я больше не собираюсь. Давайте каждый будет делать то, что должен. Я думаю, что все посещающие эту тему, прочли Вашу просьбу. Желающие отзовутся.  Всего Вам доброго!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Друзья, кто может, поучаствуйте, пожалуйста, в приобретении.

Nata Pranzhu
30 mins · Odessa

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт;
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. оружейное масло;
18. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
19. домкрат-1шт;
20. насос ножной-2 шт.;
21. рабочие перчатки -500 пар;
22. мешки 3000 шт
23. оружейное масло 50 шт
24. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.;

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар,
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт,
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .



"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark

-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
--------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
17 mins · Odessa

Спасибо Виктории за 82 комплекта флисового белья и свитер

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa

Спасибо Ивану который откликнулся на мою просьбу по ткани. Ура !!!! У нас 30 рулонов ткани на весенне - летние маскировочные сетки.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 mins · Odessa

РТгр морской пехоты
Получили от нас сегодня печки , домкрат. Дальше собираем все по списку и надеюсь купим необходимое, также подключили постоянных спонсоров. С Божьей помощью 90% списка за 10 дней закроем.
Спасибо всем кто помогает, без Вас мы ни кто.

 

 

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт;
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. оружейное масло;
18. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
19. домкрат-1шт;
20. насос ножной-2 шт.;
21. рабочие перчатки -500 пар;
22. мешки 3000 шт
23. оружейное масло 50 шт
24. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.;

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар,
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт,
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро! У нас очень хорошие новости!!! 

Nata Pranzhu
9 hrs · Odessa

Очень жаль , что те спонсоры которые ежемесячно тратят на наших ребят сумашедшие деньги, просят о себе не говорить. А мы с ребятами не устаем говорить им спасибо. И так за очередной посылкой счастья едем на днях, это безумно дорогие приборы, для наших защитников.
Знаю , что спонсоры читают мою страничку, хочу в очередной раз выразить низкий поклон и благодарность от меня и ребят.
Мне просто хочется на всю страну кричать спасибо и говорить кто это делает, но такая у них политика компании. Спасибооооооо!!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 hrs · Odessa

Это должны знать все и уметь пользоваться тем более 


Всеукраїнське об'єднання "Патріот" і Фонд "24" розробили інструкцію і відеотренінг для "Аптечки першої допомоги в польових умовах: сектор обстрілу та сектор укриття".

Солдате! Захиснику! Ти маєш повернутися додому живим! Будь ласка, заздалегідь уважно ознайомся з описом аптечки та інструкціями до всіх засобів допомоги.

Аптечка першої допомоги. Інструкція і відеотренінг

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
43 mins · Odessa

В этом сюжете 3 фишки:
- видео отчет, как благодаря нашей группе обмундированы ребята
- курсы тактической медицины
- Дебют Александр Ротарь на ТВ

http://7kanal.com.ua/2015/02/na-tren...koy-meditsine/



Nata Pranzhu
21 mins · Odessa

Очень нужны 4 шт стационарные кнопочные телефонные аппараты. Бу подходят, главное рабочий и все кнопки на месте.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 mins · Odessa

Отчет.
Измаильская радиоразведка. Список потребностей закрыт на 90% , осталось только колеса купить. Ребята довольные, так как получили больше чем было по их списку.
*Спасибо Всем кто помогает.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 mins · Odessa

Собираем бу камуфляж любой расцветки, любой степени изношенности, порванный, без пуговиц и змеек.
Приносите Одесса, Ланжероновская 3, 1 этаж фасадная входная дверь.
С пон по пят с 11.00 до 20.00, суббота с 11.00 до 18.00, воскресенье выходной

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
43 mins · Odessa

У кого есть не нужные стулья? Очень надо в офис , 5 шт .
Спасибо


Alexandr Rotar
3 hrs

Еще один сюжет по вчерашнему курсу тактической медицины для наших подопечных

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Наших девушек Наталию и Елену поблагодарили военные.
 Эта благодарность каждому, кто помогает нашим защитникам! Низкий поклон ВАМ ВСЕМ!!!

Nata Pranzhu
34 mins · Odessa

Спасибо .

----------


## maury88

Хорошо, что много дорогих "нужностей" будут от спонсоров. Но... ребята нуждаются и в более мелких(и не очень мелких) вещах. 

Кто может, пожалуйста, поучаствуйте в приобретении.

Nata Pranzhu
8 hrs · Odessa

*Горящие потребности !!!!*

5/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
1 шт принесли 5/02
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. оружейное масло;
18. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
19. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
20. насос ножной-2 шт.;
21. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли
22. мешки 3000 шт
23. оружейное масло 50 шт
24. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили , надо еще 10 пар
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
--------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Нужны витамины для ребят очень.
Идеально 220 упаковок.

----------


## maury88

Откорректированный список.

Nata Pranzhu
5 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

6/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;1 шт принесли 5/02
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.;
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли
21. мешки 3000 шт
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили , надо еще 10 пар
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------


## ais13

ван не кажацца брацця славяне шо пару вжо и у вашай радддзе парадак навести ,далиб мне статус грамадзянина афецыйна ка либ я был абаронцам дзяржавы украины хоць щас паехау бы але я грамадзянин беларуси

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu
18 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

7/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
1 шт принесли 5/02
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.;
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли
21. мешки 3000 шт
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили , надо еще 10 пар
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт ,
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град 
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

*Горящие потребности !!!!*

7/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-21шт;
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;1 шт принесли 5/02
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2шт;
11. тестер-1шт;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.;
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли
21. мешки 3000 шт
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили , надо еще 10 пар
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт , 1 шт принесли 7/02
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
57 mins · Odessa

Горит на понедельник ткань всех оттенков коричневого . Приносите Одесса, Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00

----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
53 mins · Odessa

Пирожки с Березовки пошли на Ура!!!




А это фото очаровательных изготовителей пирожков для наших защитников!

Nata Pranzhu shared Березівське ВПУ ОНПУ's album.
February 4 at 10:32pm ·

Спасибо

 

 

Березівське ВПУ ОНПУ added 5 new photos to the album: ПИРІЖКИ ПЕРЕМОЖНІ.

ПИРІЖКИ ПЕРЕМОЖНІ
Начинка на щастя у кожнім,
На долю і довгий вік –
Нас не здолати повік!

Продовження співпраці з волонтерською організацією «ДОПОМОГА ОДЕСИ ЗАХИСНИКАМ УКРАЇНИ»

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## Mator

Вот такая есть интересная инфа. Может кому пригодится
http://censor.net.ua/news/322435/vol...lya_ukrainskih

----------


## maury88

*Mator*, спасибо за информацию. Заглянула на ФБ страницу этой группы. Ната и Лена с ними в друзьях. Так что об этих усовершенствованиях наверняка знают. Может Ваша информация понадобится для других, читающих эту тему. Благодарю Вас!

----------


## maury88

Опять идут морозы... (((

...З районів Арктики, до нас на тижні прорветься похолодання.
Похолодання почнеться 10 лютого, спочатку температура знизиться вночі до 1-7 морозу, а 11-12 лютого до 5-12, а місцями навіть до 12-17 градусів морозу. Вдень очікується в межах 1-7 морозу.
З 13 лютого похолодання відступить перед південними потоками повітря, тобто, почнеться потепління поступово до відлиги....

отсюда

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
15 mins · Odessa

Отчет 02/02-08/02
02/02 офис 3700 грн ( 100,500,3000,100), мне карточка 244 грн, Лене карточка 3848 грн ( 500,2998,150,200). Расход 2600 грн 52 шт дождевика, 110 грн нп, 600$ 20 шт цивье.
03/02 офис 1300 грн ( 1000,100,200). Лене карточка 346 грн ( 48, 298). Расход 3000 грн ( 2 куртки , 2 кителя, 2 штаны мтр). 650 грн китель + штаны, 900 грн куртка, 1000 грн леший
04/02 офис 6750 грн ( 200,50,6000,500). Лене 4342 грн ( 220,225,198,201,1998,1500). Расход 100 грн сухой спирт.
05/02 офис 100 грн. Лене 1573 грн ( 1200,75,200,98). Расход 4950 грн 15 шт спальники, 395 грн 1 пара берц, 154€ ( 6 компасом, 5 очки тактика ).
06/02 офис 3750 грн ( 50,200,1700,500,100,200,1000). Лене 1504 грн ( 1006,498). Мне карточка 1633 грн ( 1333, 300). Лене наличные 4000 грн . Расход нп 441 грн, 2000,48 грн краска, смазка, дистиллированная вода.
07/02 офис 7400 грн ( 5000,200,2000,200). Лене 1800 грн( 100,98,1000,400,202).
08/02 Лене 1808 грн ( 808,1000).
Остаток 53577,60 грн , 1636$, 841€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

25 фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
14 mins · Odessa

Спасибо Александру и его компаньонам . Пополнили список по РТгр морской пехоты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa · Edited

Helena Grekova раздобыла много Колдрекса. Спасибо. Поделилась сегодня с Оксана Мартынова, завтра Tatiana Mumladze и Ксюша Алексеева. Остальное нашим подопечным пойдет.

----------


## maury88

Откорректированный список. 

Nata Pranzhu
2 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

9/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Набор ключей головок-2 шт ; принесли 9/02 1 шт , надо еще 1 шт
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
1 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02,
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
6. мультитул-5шт.;
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01. *Очень надо скотч армированной и изолента*
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли , принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
9. бензопила-2шт; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -
2 шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
11. тестер-1шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт; принесли 9/02 . Вопрос закрыт
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт; завтра принесут. Вопрос закрыт .
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.; Мераб купил в пятницу принесет.
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.;
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.; завтра заберем . Вопрос закрыт
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли . 1008 пар принесли. Вопрос закрыт.
21. мешки 3000 шт . 5000 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02. Надо 1 шт

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт . 40 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
4. перчатки 220 пар ,
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили , надо еще 10 пар
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт , 1 шт принесли 7/02
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 mins · Odessa

Без ограничений принимаем ткань, одежду любых оттенков коричневого и серого . Для маскировочных сеток.
Ланжероновская 3. Первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь. С 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu shared Alexandr Rotar's post.
16 mins ·

Спасибо постоянным спонсорам.


Alexandr Rotar added 5 new photos.

Благодаря нашим хорошим друзьям, которые желают остаться в тени, наши подопечные сегодня получили самый большой и вкусный подарок за всё время.
Далее список:
Тепловизор pulsar hd 50 - 2шт
АКБ для тепловизора - 2 шт
Прицел ночного видения decal 490 dk3 - 2 шт
Монокуляр ночного видения "Комбат" 331 - 2 шт
Дальномер Bushnell fusion 1600 arc 12x50 - 2 шт
Дальномер Bushnell 7-15x25 - 2 шт
Коллиматорный прицелы:
Aimpoint comp ms4 - 4 шт
Aimpoint micro H1 - 10 шт
Тактический увеличитель для коллиматорного прицела Sightmark 5x tactical magnifier sm19025 - 5 шт
Радиосканер AOR 8200 - 1 шт
Sigma x-tremendous PQ 22 - 2 шт
Для тех кто понимает, оценит масштаб.
Вместе победим.

 

 



СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 mins · Odessa

*Очень надо* , плиззззззз

Ткань или вещи бу ненужные , но правильного цвета .
Все оттенки :
коричневый, серый, черный, хаки, бежевый .

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
8 mins · Odessa

Завтра офис будет работать до 18:30.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

10/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

По 1 списку осталось закрыть пункты 6,7

По 2 списку остались пункты 1,2,4,6,9,10,11.

1. Набор ключей головок-2 шт ; принесли 9/02 1 шт . Купили вопрос закрыт
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт; 1 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02, купили вопрос закрыт
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
*6. мультитул-5шт.;*
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01. *Очень надо скотч армированной и изолента*
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли , принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
9. бензопила-2шт; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -2 шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
11. тестер-1шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт; принесли 9/02 . Вопрос закрыт
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт; завтра принесут. Вопрос закрыт .
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.; Мераб купил в пятницу принесет.
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.; вопрос закрыт
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.; завтра заберем . Вопрос закрыт
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли . 1008 пар принесли. Вопрос закрыт.
21. мешки 3000 шт . 5000 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02. Купили вопрос закрыт .

Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:

*1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,*
*2. берцы 220 пар,*
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт . 40 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
*4. перчатки 220 пар ,*
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили . Вопрос закрыт
*6. ножи 15 шт,*
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт , 1 шт принесли 7/02. Вопрос закрыт
*9. коллиматоры 15 шт,*
*10. цивье 15шт;*
*11. тепловизор 1 шт .*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 mins · Odessa

На выходные готовимся в поездку .
Из горящего бытового :

1. Моющие средство для посуды;
2. Губка для мытья посуды, ершики металлические ;
3.Порошок для ручной стирки;
4. Мусорные пакеты на 120л.; 
5.Влажные салфетки;
6.Туалетная бумага;
7.Зубные щетки, паста;
8. Носки;
9. Терки кухонные
10. Пластмассовые миски
11. Кухонные ножи
12. Кухонные доски .
Очень прошу приносить до пятницы до 15.00
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная входная дверь.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день, друзья! Кто может, давайте порадуем наших ребят вкусненьким.

Nata Pranzhu
38 mins · Odessa

13/02 до 15.00 принимаем домашнюю выпечку, сигареты, средства гигиены
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадный вход

----------


## maury88

Нужна помощь!

Nata Pranzhu
5 mins ·

*Девочки срочный сбор на плетение сеток. До пятницы надо много успеть . Жду всех*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 mins · Odessa

На выходные готовимся в поездку .
*Из горящего бытового :*

1. Моющие средство для посуды; спасибо Антону. Вопрос закрыт .
2. Губка для мытья посуды, ершики металлические ;
3.Порошок для ручной стирки; спасибо Антону . Вопрос закрыт.
4. Мусорные пакеты на 120л.; 5.Влажные салфетки;
6.Туалетная бумага;
7.Зубные щетки, паста;
8. Носки;
9. Терки кухонные
10. Пластмассовые тазики
11. Кухонные ножи
12. Кухонные доски .
Очень прошу приносить до пятницы до 15.00
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная входная дверь.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
13 mins · Odessa

Спасибо Александру и его компаньонам за помощь РТгр морской пехоты
На выходные ребят будем радовать.

 



Nata Pranzhu
9 mins

Горящие потребности !!!!

12/02/15 update

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

По 1 списку вопрос закрыт на 100%

*По 2 списку остались пункты 1,2,4,6,9,10,11.*

1. Набор ключей головок-2 шт ; принесли 9/02 1 шт . Купили вопрос закрыт
2. набор рожковых ключей-21шт;
1 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
3. набор отверток-21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 4 шт принесли 5/02, принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
4. плоскогубцы -21шт; 1 шт принесли 30/01, 8 шт принесли 5/02, купили вопрос закрыт
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
6. мультитул-5шт.; вопрос закрыт.
7. изолента; скотч армированный; 4 шт принесли 30/01. Вопрос закрыт
8. топор-15шт; 2 шт принесли , принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
9. бензопила-2шт; принесли 9/02 вопрос закрыт
10. генератор дизель 3,5-7 Кв -
2 шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
11. тестер-1шт; завтра принесут . Вопрос закрыт.
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт; принесли 9/02 . Вопрос закрыт
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт-1шт; спасибо получили. Вопрос закрыт .
14. набор для пайки 1 шт; завтра принесут. Вопрос закрыт .
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.; Мераб купил в пятницу принесет.
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт; Спасибо 50 шт получили вопрос закрыт .
17. наушники тактичные-14 шт.; вопрос закрыт
18. домкрат-1шт; вопрос закрыт принесли
19. насос ножной-2 шт.; завтра заберем . Вопрос закрыт
20. рабочие перчатки -500 пар; 49+10 пар принесли . 1008 пар принесли. Вопрос закрыт.
21. мешки 3000 шт . 5000 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
22. оружейное масло 50 шт. 6/02 купили 50 шт . Вопрос закрыт .
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24вт-3шт.; принесли 2 шт 5/02. Купили вопрос закрыт .

*Список того, что надо будет покупать и на что надо финансы:*

1. камуфляж 220 комплектов,
2. берцы 220 пар,
3. шапки 220 шт , спасибо Сергею за 180 шт шапок. Надо еще 40 шт . 40 шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
4. перчатки 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар
5. очки 15пар, 5 пар купили . Вопрос закрыт
6. ножи 15 шт,
7. компасы 6 шт, купили вопрос закрыт
8. бинокли 6 шт , 1 шт принесли 7/02. Вопрос закрыт
9. коллиматоры 15 шт,
10. цивье 15шт;
11. тепловизор 1 шт .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
58 mins

Update 12/02 16:28

На выходные готовимся в поездку .
Из горящего бытового :

1. Моющие средство для посуды; спасибо Антону. Вопрос закрыт .
2. Губка для мытья посуды, ершики металлические ; Вопрос закрыт .
3.Порошок для ручной стирки; спасибо Антону . Вопрос закрыт.
4. Мусорные пакеты на 120л.;
 5.Влажные салфетки;
6.Туалетная бумага;
7.Зубные щетки, паста;
8. Носки;
9. Терки кухонные
10. Пластмассовые тазики . Вопрос закрыт
11. Кухонные ножи
12. Кухонные доски .
Очень прошу приносить до пятницы до 15.00
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная входная дверь.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 mins · Odessa

Поработали сегодня пчелки на 100%.
Спасибо всем !!!!
Жду завтра с 11.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 mins · Odessa

Отчет в субботу. Устала ужас, собираем все необходимое для поездки девочки спасибо всем кто приходит плести сетки, Ваши ручки золотые.
Пока фото по сборам.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Получили сегодня :
- 1 тонну сахара
- 1 тонну гречки
- 1 тонну пшеничной каши
Частично уже загрузили и на выходные доставим ребятам.
Еще часть в понедельник передам Кате Ножевниковой для переселенцев.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Ребята просят ГИТАРУ. Кто поможет ?
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, фасадная дверь. С 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 mins · Odessa

И последние на сегодня подарки для ребят. Сухие борщики от золотых ручек девочек с Ильичевска .
И уже в воскресенье все у ребят на передовой.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

 Nata Pranzhu
40 mins · Odessa ·

Tania Tyusheva спасибо за гитару.
Вопрос закрыт.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
7 hrs · Odessa

Еще раз спасибо всем кто помогает.
Без этих вещей, защищать Украину намного тяжелее.
Мы делали, делаем и будем продолжать делать все возможное. 




> *Моряки-пограничники получили от волонтеров оснащения на миллион гривен*
> 12 Февраля 2015
> 
>  Недавно волонтеры Одесской области передали пограничникам Одесского отряда морской охраны оснащения и приборов почти на миллион гривен.
> 
> Среди врученных средств - тепловизоры, коллиматорные прицелы, приборы ночного видения, радиосканер. Современная экипировка, оборудование и приборы в условиях боевых столкновений является существенным преимуществом в бою. Поэтому в ближайшее время для моряков-пограничников проведут учения по тактике ведения боя, где полученные приборы будут опробованы на практике.


 http://dpsu.gov.ua/ru/about/news/news_6026.htm


Спасибо вам, люди! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova shared her post.
1 min

Сегодня я проводила ребят с Измаила! Все во что они одеты это все благодаря тем, кто помогает нашей команде! Любо- дорого посмотреть! Вместе мы сила! Спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
20 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

Слава Богу первый список потребностей закрыли .
Ниже второй этап.

Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар
2. перчатки 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт
5. ножи 15 шт,
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт,
7. Цивье 15шт;
8. тепловизор 1 шт .
9. Рюкзаки 15 литров - 30 шт
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 mins · Odessa

Отчет 09/02-16/02
09/02 офис 1000$ и 1500 грн. Лене 2600 грн (100,2000,500). Расход 20000 грн предоплата 48 комплектов камуфляж, 548,16 грн карематы, 1000 грн 500 кг капуста, 1600 грн 10 бочек, 2030 грн , соль и перец 200 грн.
10/02 офис 200$, 100€, 2050 грн ( 500,1000,100,450). Лене 2001 грн ( 100,1155,148,598).
11/02 офис 3900 грн ( 2000,400,1000,500). Лене карточка 300 грн. Расход 269,58 грн морковка, яблоки, изюм, 100$ инструменты.
12/02 офис 3800 грн ( 100,500,2000,200,500,500). Лене 701 грн ( 201,500). Расход 13405 грн камуфляж .
13/02 офис 1600 грн ( 400,1000,100,100). Лене 250 грн. Расход 500 грн 4 литра масла , 537 грн карематы.
14/02 офис 2700 грн ( 1000,1000,500,200). Мне карточка 1000 грн ( 500,500). Лене 498 грн .
15/02 Лене 550 грн ( 100,200,250).
16/02 офис 400 грн. Лене 2000 грн. Перевод вестерн 200$. Расход 3009,92 грн топливо АТО .
Итого 35734,95 грн, 2936$, 941€.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты

Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1

Фото в АЛЬБОМЕ



Nata Pranzhu
16 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

Слава Богу первый список потребностей закрыли .
Ниже второй этап.

*Список потребностей по РТгр морской пехоты*

 1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. заказали, ждем доставку
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 270 грн = 27000 грн
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт * 170 грн = 25500 грн
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 600 грн = 9000 грн
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт * 2700 грн = 81000 грн.

Итого : 261 350 грн, 4150€, 6630$

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
16 mins · Odessa

На 28 Омбр ( бм21град ) отправили сегодня посылку.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 mins · Odessa

Завтра приходят сетки. С четверга вливаемся в работу по полной.
Жду всех с 11.00 до 20.00
Конфеты, печенье, чай, кофе и главное хорошая команда и настроение Вас ждет.

В комментариях про ткань:

Ткань слава богу есть на 10 сеток точно хватит, но *надо еще цвета , все оттенки : коричневый, серый, зеленый, хаки*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
2 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. заказали, ждем доставку
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 270 грн = 27000 грн
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт * 170 грн = 25500 грн
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 600 грн = 9000 грн
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт * 2700 грн = 81000 грн.

Итого : 261 350 грн, 4150€, 6630$

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!
Друзья, кто может, пожалуйста, помогите обеспечить этими нужностями ребят...

Nata Pranzhu
25 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. заказали, ждем доставку
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 270 грн = 27000 грн
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт * 170 грн = 25500 грн
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 600 грн = 9000 грн
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт * 2700 грн = 81000 грн.

Итого : 261 350 грн, 4150€, 6630$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион , морпехи

----------


## maury88

Alexandr Rotar added 42 new photos.

Наконец появилась возможность написать отчёт о поездке.
Теперь по порядку. Задача была отвезти собранную и закупленную помощь РТгр Морской пехоты в р-н Мариуполя, а так же передать госпитальные медикаменты волонтёрам Мариуполя для больницы, куда поступают наши раненные ребята. Алексей Алексеенко отлично справился с этим, и ему отдельное спасибо.
Отдельное спасибо нашим пчелкам Allysik Ua и Петро Сливинский за подвиг по изготовлению 4 бочек квашеной капусты.
Юра Маковецкий с ребятами засолили 100 кг сельди и 100 кг сала.
Спасибо Ильичёвской кулинарной сотне за сухие борщи.
Спасибо Pavlo Polamarchuk за кучу средств гигиены и химию.
Спасибо Антон Халіков и Оксана Мартынова за стиральный порошок и средста для мытья посуды.
Спасибо Березовскому училищу, за булочки для наших парней, поверьте, это многого стоит.
Как обычно респект и больше спасибо за ночлег друзьям из полка Днепр-1, Ruslan Orovetskiy и Igor Guz, горжусь дружбой с вами.
По приезду в Мариуполь по всем сми уже активно раскручивалась тема, что именно в это время русские обстреливают и штурмуют город, на самом деле бои шли за городом, в том числе всем известное Широкино, куда как раз перебросили наших морпехов.
Переночевав на базе Днепр-1 и дождавшись в сопровождение танк (это было ещё то ощущение, ехать за танком со скоростью 50-60 км в час, в клубах выхлопа и кусках асфальта и земли, вылетающих из под гусениц) выдвинулись к ребятам для разгрузки. Встреча была позитивная, ребята жаловались на неисправную и старую технику, тыкали пальцем на танки требующие ремонта и миномёт, который молчит, потому что нет какой то мелкой запчасти. Поели вкуснейший солдатский борщ и плов, и настало время в дорогу.
На фото видно что привезли, ребята уже одели наш камуфляж, и тем более это приятно видеть, для фото они постарались.
Далее список переданного ребятам:

РТгр морской пехоты
1. Набор ключей головок-2 шт ;
2. набор рожковых ключей-5 шт ;
3. набор отверток-4 шт ;
4. плоскогубцы - 10 шт;
5. мини набор з головками на отвертку-1 комплект .;
6. мультитул-10 шт .;
7. изолента; скотч
8. топор-15шт;
9. бензопила-2шт;
10. генератор дизель 7 Кв - 2 шт;
11. тестер-2 шт ;
12. газовая лампа (паяльник) для пайки-1шт;
13. паяльник с тонким жалом на 220 вт- 2 шт ;
14. набор для пайки 1 шт;
15. вилки на розетки-28шт.;
16. лампочки экономки 50 шт;
17. наушники тактические-14 шт.;
18. домкрат-1шт;
19. насос ножной-2 шт.;
20. рабочие перчатки -1008 пар
21. мешки 5000 шт
22. оружейное масло 50 шт.
23. зарядки для аккумуляторов 12-24в -3шт.;
24. Крем для очистки рук - 50 шт
25. Дистиллированная вода - 100 литров
26. Краска белая и черная - 6 банок
27. Пленка для укрытия - 4 рулона
28. Радиатор на Урал - 1 шт
29. Масло для генераторов и бензопил - 2 канистры
30. Печка - 1 шт
31. Ведра и тазики - 15 шт
32. Бинокли - 4 шт
33. Навигаторы - 2 шт
34. Фонарики ручные - 31 шт
35. Дальномер - 1 шт
36. Тактические перчатки - 50 пар
37. Шапки - 220 шт
38. Бафы и Балаклавы -70 шт
39. Камуфляж dpm ( куртка, китель, штаны ) - 48 комплектов
40. Dpm gore tex - 9 курток , 13 штаны
41. Реверсивные 2 сторонние штаны -17 пар
42. Рюкзаки dpm 100 литров - 16 шт
43. Флисовое белье и термокофры британской армии - 100 шт
44. Масхалаты - 11 шт
45. Дождевики - 50 шт
46. Очки тактические - 15 шт
47. Компас - 6 шт
48. Витамины - 220 упаковок
49. Фонари налобные - 24 шт
50. Кабура - 3 шт
51. Сетки маскировочные 7 шт
52. Средства гигиены
53. Сигареты
54. Продукты
55. Резина автомобильная
Днепр 1:
1. Бутылки с фильтром для очистки воды и шприцы - фильтры.
2. Колдрекс

К сожалению не все фото влазят в один пост, по этому в следующем будет продолжение.

42 фото в Альбом-1

Альбом-2

----------------------------------------------------------

Низкий поклон вам, люди!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
20 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности !!!!

*Часть уже заказали , к концу след недели все прийдет и надо будет оплачивать. Финансов не хватает катастрофически.
Очень прошу помочь.*

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. заказали, ждем доставку
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 270 грн = 27000 грн
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт * 170 грн = 25500 грн
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 600 грн = 9000 грн
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт * 2700 грн = 81000 грн.

Итого : 261 350 грн, 4150€, 6630$

----------


## maury88

Пожалуйста, помогите!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Крик о помощи!!!!

Часть уже заказали , к концу след недели все прийдет и надо будет оплачивать. Финансов не хватает катастрофически.
Очень прошу помочь.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Спасибо Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy мы купили с утра резиновые сапоги. Дима ты наше спасение, твои 10 000 грн вчера вечером, были в тему .

 



Nata Pranzhu with Лена Ротари
37 mins · Odessa

Спасибо Ванкувер, Канада за грелки




Nata Pranzhu
27 mins · Odessa

Сегодня день закупок. На 7 км грн слить ))) не удалось , там что труселя что носки за $, зато нашли в других регионах по старым ценам спальники, термобелье и камуфляж . И таки чуток грн скинули.
А еще в офис принесли много шикарной заводской консервации и влажные салфетки, а также сигареты , сладкое, чай, кофе И так далее.


Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Update 21/02/15

*SOS!!!!
Крик о помощи!!!!*

Часть уже заказали , к концу след недели все прийдет и надо будет оплачивать. Финансов не хватает катастрофически.
Очень прошу помочь.

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. Купили. Спасибо Диме. Вопрос закрыт.
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 270 грн = 27000 грн
4. Термо или флисовое белье 150 шт * 170 грн = 25500 грн . 100 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 600 грн = 9000 грн
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 30 шт * 2700 грн = 81000 грн.

Итого : 261 350 грн, 4150€, 6630$

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! К Наташе обратились новые "подопечные". Мы все устали... Но выбор у нас всех невелик-они идут ТУДА защищать свои семьи и нас с вами. Пожалуйста, кто может, помогите...


Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Прошу как всегда помощь. С каждым днем все тяжелее и тяжелее, но мы должны помочь ребятам.

Сегодня обратились ребята с Белгород Днестровска. Уходят через 3 дня. Будем уже на место необходимое довозить.

Список потребностей первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

На 39 борцов.
1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 
2. Наколенники + налакотники + тактические перчатки- 39 комплектов.
3. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов.
4. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов.
5. Термо-бельё - 39 ком.
6. Берцы - 39-45 размер.
7. Фонарики + свечки.
8. Арафатки- 39 шт.
9. тактические ремни на автомат -40 шт.
10. Примусы походные, спирт сухой, спички охотнические.
11. Дождевики- 39 шт
12. Кариматы-39 шт.
13. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт.
14. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
15. Планшет и навигатор с картами 2 шт.


Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

 28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 mins · Odessa

Отчет 17/02-22/02
17/02 офис 1500 грн ( 500,1000) и 200€. Лене 2298,51 грн ( 398,198,202,502.51,998). Расход сетка 2820 грн, инструменты , изолента, масло 3546,23 грн.
18/02 офис 650 грн ( 50,600). Мне карточка 2000 гон. Лене 4196 грн ( 3000,198,998).
19/02 офис 100 грн. Мне карточка 200 грн. Лене 998 грн.
20/02 офис 1300 грн ( 200,700,250,50,100) и 10€. Лене 12226 грн ( 101,9850,100,300,300,498,205,152,620,100). Расход штаны и китель 691 грн, 7840 грн резиновые сапоги, 1320 грн куртка мтр.
21/02 офис 1100 грн ( 500,400,200). Лене 6375,50 грн ( 31,1798,198,4000,248,100.50). Расход 7400 грн 20 шт спальники, 10050 грн 100 комплектов термобелье, 3560 грн 20 комплектов dpm , 250$ 500 пар носко и 180 шт трусы, 50$ 100 шт шапки, 190$ 10 комплектов налокотники и наколенники.
22/02 Лене нал 3000 грн.
Итого 29413,73 грн, 1151 грн, 2446$.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *ЧЕКИ*










Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Списки необходимого.


Nata Pranzhu
3 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности по нашим подопечным ( пограничники Белгород Днестровский и РТгр морской пехоты)

*
Первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. Заказала , будут через 7 дней . 25$*39= 975$
2. Наколенники + налакотники + тактические перчатки- 39 комплектов * 12€= 468€
3. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
4. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
5. Термо-бельё - 39 ком. Оплатили . Вопрос закрыт .
6. Берцы - 39-45 размер. Заказали, оплатили. Вопрос закрыт.
7. Фонарики 39 шт * 10$= 390$
8. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
9. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
10. Примусы походные, спирт сухой, спички охотнические.
11. Дождевики- 39 шт * 10$=390$
12. Кариматы-39 шт. * 110 = 4290 грн .
13. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
14. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
15. Планшет 1 шт и навигатор etrex 30 с картами 1 шт .
*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. Купили. Спасибо Диме. Вопрос закрыт.
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 10$= 1000$
4. Термо или флисовое белье 100шт * 170 грн = 17000грн . 100 шт купили. Вопрос закрыт.
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 10 шт * 2700 грн = 27000 грн.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
27 mins · Odessa

Сегодня очередной день закупок. Спасибо всем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 mins · Odessa

Горящие потребности по нашим подопечным ( пограничники Белгород Днестровский и РТгр морской пехоты)

*первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. Заказала , будут через 7 дней . 25$*39= 975$
2. Наколенники + налакотники + тактические перчатки- 39 комплектов * 12€= 468€
3. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
4. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
5. Термо-бельё - 39 ком. Оплатили . Вопрос закрыт .
6. Берцы - 39-45 размер. Заказали, оплатили. Вопрос закрыт.
7. Фонарики 39 шт * 10$= 390$
8. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
9. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
10. Примусы походные, спирт сухой, спички охотнические.
11. Дождевики- 39 шт * 10$=390$ . Купили вопрос закрыт
12. Кариматы-39 шт. * 110 = 4290 грн .
13. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
14. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
15. Планшет 1 шт и навигатор etrex 30 с картами 1 шт .

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. Купили. Спасибо Диме. Вопрос закрыт.
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 10$= 1000$ купили вопрос закрыт.
4. Термо или флисовое белье 100шт * 170 грн = 17000грн . 100 шт купили. Вопрос закрыт.
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 10 шт * 2700 грн = 27000 грн.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
56 mins · Odessa

*До завтра горит 30 шт флаги Украины. Плиз.*
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж фасадная дверь

Nata Pranzhu* Уже вопрос закрыт . Спасибо*
13 mins

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 mins · Odessa
Update!!!

Горящие потребности по нашим подопечным ( пограничники Белгород Днестровский и РТгр морской пехоты)

*первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. Заказала , будут через 7 дней . 25$*39= 975$
2. Наколенники + налакотники + тактические перчатки- 39 комплектов * 12€= 468€ купили . Вопрос закрыт.
3. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
4. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
5. Термо-бельё - 39 ком. Оплатили . Вопрос закрыт .
6. Берцы - 39-45 размер. Заказали, оплатили. Вопрос закрыт.
7. Фонарики 39 шт * 10$= 390$
8. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
9. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
10. Примусы походные, спирт сухой, спички охотнические. Купили вопрос закрыт .
11. Дождевики- 39 шт * 10$=390$ . Купили вопрос закрыт
12. Кариматы-39 шт. * 110 = 4290 грн .
13. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
14. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
15. Планшет 1 шт и навигатор etrex 30 с картами 1 шт .

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. Купили. Спасибо Диме. Вопрос закрыт.
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 10$= 1000$ купили вопрос закрыт.
4. Термо или флисовое белье 100шт * 170 грн = 17000грн . 100 шт купили. Вопрос закрыт.
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 10 шт * 2700 грн = 27000 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 10.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Пожалуйста, люди!!!! ОНИ ТАМ НАС ЗАЩИЩАЮТ!!!!  

Nata Pranzhu
35 mins · Odessa

У нас финансовая катастрофа, за вчера , сегодня потратили почти все $. За грн заказали берцы уже. Остаются €, но их не хватает на закупку того что заказали. В субботу прийдет заказ с европы, а оплатить все не можем. Очень прошу помочь.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 mins · Odessa

Update!!!

Горящие потребности по нашим подопечным ( пограничники Белгород Днестровский и РТгр морской пехоты) + то, что заказали и в субботу надо выкупить

*Выкупить в субботу 28/02/15*
1. 20 шт глоки ножи * 29€=580€
2. 67 шт рюкзаки 80 литров * 17$= 1139$
3. 30 комплектов наколенники и налокотники 12€= 360€
4. Носки термо 200 пар * 1€= 200€
5. 5 шт компасы * 9€= 45€
6. 20 шт жилеты бундес * 25€=500€
---------------------------------------

*первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. Заказала , будут через 7 дней . 25$*39= 975$
2. Наколенники + налакотники + тактические перчатки- 39 комплектов * 12€= 468€ купили . Вопрос закрыт.
3. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
4. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
5. Термо-бельё - 39 ком. Оплатили . Вопрос закрыт .
6. Берцы - 39-45 размер. Заказали, оплатили. Вопрос закрыт.
7. Фонарики 39 шт * 10$= 390$
8. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
9. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
10. Примусы походные, спирт сухой, спички охотнические. Купили вопрос закрыт .
11. Дождевики- 39 шт * 10$=390$ . Купили вопрос закрыт
12. Кариматы-39 шт. * 110 = 4290 грн . Купили. вопрос закрыт.
13. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
14. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
15. Планшет 1 шт и навигатор etrex 30 с картами 1 шт .

-------------------------------------------

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Резиновые сапоги - 100 пар *98 грн = 9800 грн. Купили. Спасибо Диме. Вопрос закрыт.
2. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
3. Дождевые костюмы 100 шт * 10$= 1000$ купили вопрос закрыт.
4. Термо или флисовое белье 100шт * 170 грн = 17000грн . 100 шт купили. Вопрос закрыт.
5. ножи тактические 15 шт * 25€= 375€. заказали ждем доставку
6. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 400$= 6000$
7. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
8. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
9. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
10. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€
11. Глушители на АК- 10 шт * 2700 грн = 27000 грн.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

http://odessa4army.org.ua/

Yaroslav Kobalchinsky added 2 new photos.

Навiть не знаю коли сьогоднi буду за компом. Поки мотаюсь, буду писати з телефонного Facebook. Сьогоднi, настав край нашим фiнансам. Сплатили все, що могли. Зранку довелось на базарi торгуватись насмерть з фермерами, щоб купити бiльше капусти, яку ми сушимо для вакумованих борщових та супових наборiв. На цих вихiдних мусимо по мiнiмуму спорядити 220 бiйцiв морська пiхота (це самe тi люди, для яких рiк тому ми збирали продукти, коляски, дитячi лiжечка, допомагали будматерiалами для ремонту примiщень в яких поселили евакуйованих кримських вiйськових, якi залишились вiрними присязi) i 40 нових пiдшефних - прикордонникiв з Бiлгород-Днicтровського. Дуже вдячний друзям з КМА: Вiктору, який з Москви оплатив нам 10 глушникiв на АК-74, (вдалось забрати по старiй цiнi 1700 грн проти 3200 -3500 зараз) та Аннi за 4500 грн, якi пiдуть на одяг та взуття для бiйцiв. Повний перелiк, того що треба зiбрати викладу ввечерi. Дуже горить викупити 15 колiматорних прицiлiв Sightmark. Це не Aimpoint i не Еotech, але якiсть дуже пристойна. Цiна питання 75 Евро за штуку проти 330$ за Eotech 512, якi треба чекати пару тижнiв з Штатiв. Вони тримають вiддачу пiдствольника без змiщення прицiльноi марки.
Такий прицiл економить пiвсекунди на кожному прицiлюваннi в бою, а це рятуе життя. Дякую за репост
Ярослав.

 

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо, тем кто помогает.

Nata Pranzhu
40 mins · Odessa

Update!!!

Горящие потребности по нашим подопечным ( пограничники Белгород Днестровский и РТгр морской пехоты) + то, что заказали и в субботу надо выкупить

*Выкупить в субботу 28/02/15*

1. 20 шт глоки ножи * 29€=580€
2. 67 шт рюкзаки 80 литров * 17$= 1139$
3. 30 комплектов наколенники и налокотники 12€= 360€
4. Носки термо 200 пар * 1€= 200€
5. 5 шт компасы * 9€= 45€
6. 20 шт жилеты бундес * 25€=500€
---------------------------------------

*первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$
2. Форма 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики 39 шт * 10$= 390$
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт .

-------------------------------------------

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
2. ножи тактические 15 шт * 29€= 435€. заказали ждем доставку
3. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
4. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
5. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
6. Рюкзаки штурмовые 15 -30 литров - 30 шт* 21$ = 630$ заказали ждем доставку
7. Флисовые кофты -150 шт * 6€= 900€

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu with Helena Grekova and Alexandr Rotar
21 mins · Odessa · Edited ·

Я сегодня свинтус .
За сутки мы в запаре собирали 69 человек которые уходят с Белгород Днестровского погранотряда, там сборная солянка и сами Белгород днестровские погранцы и эскадрилья с Одессы и морская пограничная охрана с Одессы. На 50% за сутки потребности закрыли, сегодня поехали к ребятам все отвозить. Когда приехали , они уже все стояли на улице и перед выходом получали ( броники, каски, тактика очки и бутарфонол ). Мы начали все быстро выгружать , раздавать все по подразделениям , потом сразу посыпались еще запросы. Эмоций море, все потребности записывала. Потом ребята подарили мне коробку конфет и бутылку мартини. И все мы уехали , а ребята дальше остались собираться, через пару часов они уходят. И только проехав пару км по дороге домой , я поняла что не сделала то, за что делаю нервы другим ФОТО ОТЧЕТ. Уже попросила ребят сделать мне фото когда доберутся на место, но зато сижу бессовестная и жую конфеты подаренные ими.
За неделю нам надо докупить еще много, список напишу уже завтра, а на след выходные едем к ним, довезем остальные потребности, дай Бог за неделю все купим.
Ну вот такая я ))))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 mins · Odessa

*Обновленный список не закрытых потребностей.*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт .
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ;
11. набор отверток-2. шт ;
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого
14. топор-5 шт ;
9. бензопила-2шт;
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар;
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт;
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ;
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
2. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
3. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
4. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

На завтра горит 1 бензопила и запасная цепь к ней. В эпицентре цены не поднялись))) пожалуйста очень надо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
41 mins · Odessa

До 4/03 офис будет работать в режиме с 11.00 до 18.00

Nata Pranzhu
13 mins · Odessa

У нас совсем нет лоскутов темно-коричневого и темно-серого цвета. Давайте, каждый в своем районе "пошерстит" в Humana, там сегодня-завтра минимальные цены. Подходит любая ткань, кроме прозрачной и блестящей, а мы уж нарежем сами. Желающие даже смогут сами вплести лоскуты в сетку, мы научим! Приходите!

На фото видно какие цвета нам нужны . Очень ждем ткань.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
29 mins · Odessa
*
Обновленный список не закрытых потребностей.*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт .
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ;
11. набор отверток-2. шт ;
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого
14. топор-5 шт ;
9. бензопила-2шт;
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар;
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт;
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ;
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Dobrotvor

Фото отчет. РТгр морской пехоты. Чуток с опозданием , но лучше поздно чем ни когда )))

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Ура! Ребята приехали в отпуск!!!

*Морские пехотинцы приехали на ротацию в Одессу. После четырехмесячной службы в зоне АТО они получили долгожданный отпуск.*

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро! 

Nata Pranzhu
17 mins · Lviv

*Обновленный список не закрытых потребностей.*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$ Купили . Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт .
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ;
11. набор отверток-2. шт ;
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого
14. топор-5 шт ;
9. бензопила-2шт;
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар;
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт;
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ;
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. перчатки тактические 220 пар , 50 пар привезли . Надо еще 170 пар * 465 грн = 79050 грн
2. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
3. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
4. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua


-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 mins

Горящий список потребностей по двум подразделениям .

*первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.*

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$ Купили . Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт .
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ;
11. набор отверток-2. шт ;
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого
14. топор-5 шт ;
9. бензопила-2шт;
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар;
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт;
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ;
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

-------------------------------------------

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Update 4/03

*Горящий список потребностей по двум подразделениям .*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$ Купили . Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$ . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн. Заказали . Вопрос закрыт.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ;
11. набор отверток-2. шт ; 1 шт принесли
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , Вопрос закрыт. скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого. 3 мотка красного принесли.
14. топор-5 шт ; 3 шт принесли. Надо еще 2 шт
9. бензопила-2шт; заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт; вопрос закрыт. Принесли
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ;
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Самые драгоценные подарки. Спасибо большое .



В комментариях:

Alexandr Rotar
 Саундмодераторы, кошка для снятия растяжек

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 mins · Odessa

Я знаю , что мы с Helena Grekova обнаглели и давно не делали отчет. Чуток замотались и меня не было неделю, добывала военные прелести . Пока выложу фото. Отчет сделаем завтра. Прошу прощения у тех кто ждет.

Фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova added 10 new photos.

А еще к нам сегодня заехали ребята, необдуманно сказали что все заберут, но... Конечно ошиблись!))) обмен подарками частично состоялся! Кружки красивые получились! Спасибо!!! Nata Nata Pranzhu

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
4 mins · Odessa

Сетки выглядят хорошо , главное закрывают всю поверхность техники и маскируют. Спасибо золотым ручкам

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
48 mins · Odessa

Update 5/03

*Горящий список потребностей по двум подразделениям .*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Рюкзаки 100 лит. - 39 шт. 17$ *39= 663$ Купили . Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
3. Медицина аптечки первой помощи -39 комплектов. 15 шт Аля Тишейкина дает. Спасибо .
4. Фонарики ручные 39 шт * 10$= 390$ . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
5. Арафатки- 39 шт. * 100 грн = 3900 грн. Заказали . Вопрос закрыт.
6. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
7. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
8. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
9. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
10. Набор ключей большой -2 шт ; 1 набор принесли. Надо еще 1 набор.
11. набор отверток-2. шт ; 1 шт принесли
12. мультитул-10 шт .;
13. изолента - 30 мотков , Вопрос закрыт. скотч желтый, оранжевый, красный по 10 мотков каждого. Открыт вопрос только по желтому скотчу.
14. топор-5 шт ; 5шт принесли. Вопрос закрыт .
9. бензопила-2шт; заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
15. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
16. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
17. Печки дизельные - 2 шт
18. Ведра и тазики - 10 шт; вопрос закрыт. Принесли
19. Бинокли - 2 шт ; 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
20. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
21. Балаклавы -39 шт;
22 Средства гигиены ( шампунь, туалетная бумага, мыло, зубная паста, зубные щетки, стиральный порошок).
23. Сигареты
24. Одноразовая посуда ( глубокие тарелки, ложки)

-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
2 hrs · Odessa

Мои дорогие девочки, мои золотые ручки . Вы где ? Ау....
Сетки ждут. Война не закончилась , ребята просят очень. Мы на этой неделе 5 шт отгрузили, но горит еще очень. Сегодня работаем , завтра тоже . Надо я и в воскресенье офис открою

----------


## maury88

Друзья, помните какое-то время назад я писала, что Наташу наградили орденом? Сегодня он был вручен ей!!! Вот он!





Я искренне поздравляю её с этой заслуженной наградой! 

Спасибо, Наташа, за твой труд!

Спасибо вам, друзья, кто по капельке вливался в этот поток помощи нашим ребятам!

Низкий поклон вам всем!!!

И грамоты

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
17 mins · Odessa

В среду большая отправка. Кто может приносите :
1. Средства гигиены
2. Чай, кофе
3. Сладкое
4. Сигареты.
Принимаем среда до 14.00
Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Helena Grekova added 7 new photos.

А у нас в офисе сегодня праздничный день!!! Букеты- как у настоящих укропов!)))))) хлеб- тоже патриотичный!!! Спасибо Толику Бурназаки! И мальчишки на подмоге!))) 8 марта, все таки!!!! И пироги от Ады, как всегда, зе бест!!!)))



-------------------------------------------------------------------

Милые женщины! С праздником вас! Сложное время, и досталось нам всем и солдат снаряжать и кормить, и раненых выхаживать, и молиться за всю Украину... Но именно женское, материнское начало поможет нам выдержать это всё! Пусть хранит вас всех Господь! Пусть настанет мир! И тогда мы все опять будем растить детей, быть любимыми женами, будем созидать! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ ВАС! МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
58 mins · Odessa

Update 9/03
*
Горящий список потребностей :*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
2. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
3. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
4. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
5. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
6. мультитул-10 шт .;
7. скотч желтый - 10 мотков
8. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
9. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
10. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
11. Балаклавы -39 шт;
-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50
2. РПС 10 шт минимум
3. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua

-------------------------------------------
Одноклассники
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/53304906678504

-------------------------------------------
VK
http://vk.com/club80736623
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Список текущих потребностей :
https://m.facebook.com/groups/699387090119782?view=pinned&ref=bookmark
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
34 mins · Odessa

Отчет 23/02-09/03

22/02 после отчета Лене на карточку 499,50 грн ( 248,100.50,151)

23/02 офис ( 100,1000,500,1000). Лене 2600 грн ( 100,1000,500,1000). Расход 245 грн нп, 800$ 100 шт дождевые костюмы, 39 пар берцы 16185 грн
24/03 офис ( 500,1500,3700,2000) и 100$. Лене 4028 грн ( 205,202,100,102,300,203,798,120,1998). Минус карематы и поджопники 7218,75 грн. 630$ 42 комплекта наколенники и налокотники.
25/03 офис ( 2000,1000,200,200,2600) в € ( 200,100), в $ ( 100,20). Лене 6994 грн ( 2000,298,98,3000,998,500,100)Расход дизель Белгород Днестровский 1000 грн. 1262 грн 50 шт поджопники
26/03 офис ( 200,200,1000) и 100€. Перевод 200$. Наличными 700$. Мне на карту 1000 грн. Лене 842 грн ( 48,298,150,48,298). Расход бензопила 1653,95 грн, скотч 250 грн, электроды 547,54 грн, спирт сухой 550 грн, пленка 3 рулона 1800 грн, нп 120 грн, доплата носки 130 грн.
27/02 офис ( 500,100,500,200,200) и 100$. Мне карточка ( 300,2000). Лене 1500 грн.
28/02 Офис 2000 грн. Лене 50 грн Расход 4000 грн 10 спальники. Ножи 30 шт 870€, Кабура маленькая 10 шт 50€, Паракорд 50 шт 75€ , рюкзаки 80 литров 67 шт 1139$, компас 6 шт 54€, наколенники и налокотники 30 комплектов 300€, Кэмел бек 12€, термо носки 200 шт 200€, кобура на платформе 5 шт 50€, рации 2 шт 76$, фляга 1 шт 4€, очки 1 шт 470 грн, камуфляж dpm китель, куртка, штаны 4 комплекта 140€, рюкзаки 35 литров 8 шт 208€, рюкзак 45 литров 1 шт 15€, дождевики 50 шт 285€, шимаги 28 шт 112€, лента для маскировки 10 шт 40€.
01/03 Лене 860 грн ( 41,300,120,201,198)
02/03 офис (200,100), Лене 13400,51 грн ( 100,200,10100,498,502.51,2000).
03/03 офис 100€ , Лене 8598 грн ( 100,998,1500,6000). Расход 2 пары берц 830 грн.
04/03 офис 100 грн и в $ ( 100,20). Лене 198 грн. Расход нп ( 65,522,580), навигатор Гармин 4850 грн, карематы 21 шт 2044,30 грн. Нп 320 грн
05/03 мне карта 294 грн. Офис ( 2000,1000). Лене 808 грн ( 500,10,298). Расход ножницы 10 шт 498 грн, хомуты 900 грн.
06/03 офис ( 500,200), Лене 833 грн ( 30,503,300). Расход 4800 грн 40 шт фонарики, 525 грн сухой спирт
07/03 офис ( 400,1200,1000)
08/03 0
09/03 расход нп 36 грн, 7000 грн предоплата за 10 шт кикиморы

Итого 43286,27 грн, 223$, 0€. 

Фото(чеки) в АЛЬБОМЕ

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

Nata Pranzhu
29 mins · Odessa

На прошлой неделе в офис принесли. Спасибо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 hrs · Odessa

Update 9/03

Горящий список потребностей :

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
2. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
3. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
4. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
5. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
6. мультитул-10 шт .;
7. скотч желтый - 10 мотков
8. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
9. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
10. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
11. Балаклавы -39 шт;
-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50
2. РПС 10 шт минимум
3. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
13 mins · Odessa

С финансами проблема..., 4 заказа висят не оплаченные. Как всегда прошу помощь финансовую.
Если кто то хочет оплатить сам без проблем, пишите в личку скину за что , кому, по чем И так далее.

*Горящий список потребностей :*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
2. тактические ремни на автомат -39 шт * 3$ = 117$
3. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
4. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
5. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
6. мультитул-10 шт .;
7. скотч желтый - 10 мотков
8. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
9. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
10. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
11. Балаклавы -39 шт;
-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50
2. РПС 10 шт минимум
3. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС


*«Профессия достоинства»: волонтер*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
12 mins

Отправили посылку одесским пограничникам и Белгород днестровским . Конечно объемы уже не те, но я всё равно рада что хоть что то можем сделать для них. Спасибо всем кто помогает.

Одесские пограничники :

8 рюкзаки 35 литров, 20 шт дождевики, 2 ножа глок, 10 дождевых костюмов, 2 компаса, 10 шт Паракорд на руку, 4 ленты на оружие, 64 термо носки, 11 термобелье, 2 рюкзака 60 литров, 6 кикиморы халаты, одноразовая посуда, сладкое

Белгород днестровские :

39 пар берцы, 1 бензопила, 9 комплектов наколенники и надокотники, 1 кикимора, 1 лента на оружие, 20 шт шимаги, 2 компаса, 10 Паракорд на руку, 39 поджопники, навигатор 1 шт, 15 аптечек, рюкзаки 100 литров 39 шт, бинокль 10х50 1 шт , инструменты, изолента, скотч, 2 ножа глок, 3 маскировочные сетки, чуть химии и сладкого, одноразовая посуда тарелки глубокие , мелкие, стаканы


 

Спасибо вам, люди!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Друзья, пожалуйста, кто может, помогите собрать для ребят "нужности"! Без нас им ТАМ не обойтись!

Nata Pranzhu
14 mins · Odessa

*Горящий список потребностей :*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Камуфляж 46-56 размер - 39 комплектов. * 20$= 780$
2. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт * 335 грн = 13065 грн
4. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
5. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
6. мультитул-10 шт .;
7. скотч желтый - 10 мотков
8. генератор дизель 3,5 Кв -
2 шт;
9. рабочие перчатки -200 пар; 18 пар принесли.
10. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
11. Балаклавы -39 шт;
-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50
2. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Just now · Odessa

У кого есть связи со строительными компаниями ? Для военных очень надо.
Сетка-рабица 50м
высота 2.5м
Столбики (профиля) 10шт диаметр 6
5шт высота 2м,диаметр 7
Проволока 100м,5мм
30м,3мм
Цемент 5мешков
Песок 30 ведер
Щебень 15-20ведер
Диски для асфальта для болгарки 2шт


Цемент, песок, щебень, диски уже ПОКУПАЮТ!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
2 hrs · Odessa

Одесские и Белгород Днестровские пограничники получили наши посылки. Спасибо всем кто помогает .

Фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 mins · Odessa

Забыла написать о главном. Спасибо Николаевским золотым ручкам, которые из нашей ткани сшили бомбезные труселя. Люблю все веселенькое.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Вот такой крик души...(


Nata Pranzhu
22 mins · Odessa

Офис пустой . Продуктов нет, средств гигиены нет, сигарет нет, покупать необходимое тоже не за что. Что будем делать не знаю, но понимаю , что война не закончилась и закончится не скоро. Helena Grekova закрываем офис на радость всем или надеемся на лучшее?

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 mins · Odessa
*
Горящий список потребностей по 3 подразделениям:*

первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд.

1. Карабин туристический "полу-автомат" - 39 шт
2. Веревка полу динамик 10мм. - 100 метров.
3. навигатор etrex 30 с картами 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. мультитул-10 шт .;
5. Тактические перчатки - 39 пар;
6. Дальномер - 1 шт ;
7. Рации - 10 шт;
8. Коллиматоры и цивье - 5 шт.
9. Ножи тактические - 5 шт.
-------------------------------------------

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€ Заказали 10 шт
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$ Заказали 10 шт.
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50 Заказали.
2. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум
3. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум
4. Ножи тактические - 10 шт
5. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
21 mins · Odessa

И такие отчеты мы тоже получаем от военных. Отчет от РЭР. Спасибо всем кто помогает

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

Белгород днестровские пограничники получили от нас еще одну посылку . Спасибо всем кто помогает

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 mins · Odessa

Ребята все радуются и шлют новые фото. Еще раз спасибо всем кто помогает, без Вас мы ни кто.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
24 mins · Odessa

Ну и еще )))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
51 mins · Odessa

*Горящий список потребностей:*

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€ Заказали 10 шт
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$ Заказали , оплатили. 10 шт.
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€

------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50 Заказали, оплатили.
2. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
3. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$)
4. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
5. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 300-400 грн)

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Друзья, есть возможность познакомиться с теми, кому вы помогаете!!!

Helena Grekova
22 mins ·

Дорогие Одесситы! Завтра, 18 марта, вечером, время точнее завтра!!! Мы встречаем наших морпехов, которые возвращаются из зоны АТО! Приходите встречать к штабу ВМС на Ул. Мариининской!!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 

Nata Pranzhu
12 mins

Горит ткань оттенков как на фото. Очень. Такая ткань нужна на сетки в определенную местность.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu added 3 new photos.
15 mins · Odessa ·

Первых встретили . Спасибо кто пришел. Вечером встречаем морпехов. О времени я или Лена напишем.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 mins

Update
*
Горящий список потребностей:*

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Коллиматоры 15 шт * 75€= 1125€ Заказали 15 шт . Вопрос закрыт. Спасибо
2. Цивье 15шт * 28,5$ = 427,50$ Заказали , оплатили. 15 шт. Вопрос закрыт. Спасибо .
3. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
4. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 100$) - 35 шт
5. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Бинокли 2 шт 8х42 , 4 шт 16х50 Заказали, оплатили. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
3. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$)
4. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
5. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
6. Рации - 20 шт ( 1 шт - 32$)
7. Дальномер - 1 шт ( 1 шт - 18000 грн ).

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

> Добрый вечер! Друзья, есть возможность познакомиться с теми, кому вы помогаете!!!
> 
> Helena Grekova
> 22 mins ·
> 
> Дорогие Одесситы! Завтра, 18 марта, вечером, время точнее завтра!!! Мы встречаем наших морпехов, которые возвращаются из зоны АТО! Приходите встречать к штабу ВМС на Ул. Мариининской!!!!


 Nata Pranzhu
3 mins · Odessa ·

Одесса готовимся встречать морпехов. Сейчас ребята садятся в автобус в Николаеве. +/- 2 часа и Одесса. Будут ближе к городу напишу.

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/posts/914956645234201

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

50 бійців морської піхоти ВМС повернулися до Одеси зі Сходу

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
25 mins · Odessa

Update

*Горящий список потребностей:*

РТгр морской пехоты

1. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
2. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
3. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
5. Рации - 20 шт ( 1 шт - 32$)
6. Дальномер - 1 шт ( 1 шт - 18000 грн ).

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
18 mins · Odessa

Для особой местности надо особые сетки. Материала нет. Прошу очень приносите :
- светло коричневый
- кирпичный
- кофе с молоком
- горчичный
- бежевый
Скажем так пастельные тона .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Just now

На этой неделе чуть скупились. Увы с каждым днем это становится делать тяжелее, но мы не отчаиваемся

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
45 mins · Odessa

Update

Горящий список потребностей:

РТгр морской пехоты

1. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
2. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
3. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
5. Рации - 20 шт ( 1 шт - 32$)
6. Дальномер - 1 шт ( 1 шт - 18000 грн ).

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 hr · Odessa

В понедельник хочу отправить посылку одесским погранцам. Часть заказа выполнена Слава Богу, но мне чуток стыдно ее без бонусов отправлять, а офис пустой.
Пожалуйста за завтра и понедельник до 14.00 принесите для ребят :
- сладкое ( печенье, конфеты, халва, сгущенка И так далее);
- чай, кофе
- сигареты
Спасибо. Просто хочется что то вкусненькое положить в посылку с амуницией.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
19 mins · Odessa

Update

*Горящий список потребностей:*

РТгр морской пехоты

1. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
2. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
3. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
5. Рации - 20 шт ( 1 шт - 32$)
6. Дальномер - 1 шт ( 1 шт - 18000 грн ).

-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки 


И пост чуть выше тоже важен!!! Пожалуйста, давайте порадуем наших защитников чем-нибудь вкусненьким!

----------


## maury88

"Посылочка" в понедельник поедет к подразделению, в котором *150* человек! Одесситы, пожалуйста, до 14.00 понедельника приносите

- сладкое ( печенье, конфеты, халва, сгущенка И так далее);
- чай, кофе
- сигареты

Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
Спасибо!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Odessa

Помогите денюшкой плиззззз или купите сами , могу подсказать где, очень надо. Ниже список . Спасибо. За репост чистая совесть, за помощь чистая карма.

РТгр морской пехоты

1. тепловизор 1 шт * 2800€ + доп аккумулятор 75€= 2875€
2. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
3. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
-------------------------------------------

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
Western Union or Money Gram
Pranzhu Nataliya ,
Odessa, Ukraine
65014
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Провела эксперимент с покраской ткани луковой шелухой. Цвет в реальности немного темнее. Шелухи было достаточно много, подходит такой оттенок или нет, уже решит Наташа(очень постараемся сегодня завезти в офис). Все белые простыни зимой отдала, поэтому экспериментировала на том, что было.

----------


## maury88

Посвящается всем волонтёрам / Dedicated to all volunteers
Песня Бориса Севастьянова, посвященная тылу и волонтерам Украины.



СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
36 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо всем кто сегодня принес вкусненькое. Все погрузили уехало. Забыла все сфоткать не обижайтесь, полный фото отчет будет с места доставки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 хв. · Odessa

Отправили маленькую посылку одесским пограничникам. Опять напишу к сожалению очень мало, но чем богаты то и отправили. Надеюсь что список их потребностей и других подразделений мы с Вами все таки освоим .
Спасибо тем кто сладенькое принес.
- 10 рюкзаков,
- 6 бинокли,
- 20 ремни трехточки,
- 20 рпс,
- 10 дождевики,
- 50 термо носки,
- 1 бензопила,
- 2 ножа,
- 1 компас,
- сладкое

 


Nata Pranzhu
12 хв · Odessa

Еще раз спасибо всем кто в субботу , воскресенье и сегодня принесли вкусняшек для ребят, все уехало на днях отчет.
Но буду просить еще , в среду отправка РТгр морской пехоты , а их там тоже много из ценного отправим глушители, каллиматоры , цивье, но сами понимает вкусняшки и сигареты бонусом будут в тему. Очень жду Вас в офисе Ланжероновская 3 входная фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00.
P.S. Напоминаю за совесть и чистую карму ))))

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Хорошие новости! )

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв · Odessa

Заходит Дима и говорит :
- я видел у Вас в потребностях есть тепловизор. Я Вам принес .
- ура!!!!!!
Счастье переполняет



СПАСИБО ДИМЕ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Счастье волонтера

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв. · Odessa

Update 25/03/15

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
5. Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10;
6. масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.;
7. ударная отвертка - 1 шт
8. тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л..
9. воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт
10. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт.,
11. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
12. радиостанции UV-Q8 с гарнитурой - 6 шт

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 хв. · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Прошу репост .

Буду давить на совесть ))))
На выходные едем к РТгр морской пехоты.

Везем глушители, коллиматоры, цивье, тепловизор и в этом мы молодцы, но ВКУСНЯШЕК НЕТ.
Пожалуйста до пятницы вечер принесите кто сколько может :
- сладкое
- чай, кофе
- сигареты
Ждем Вас Ланжероновская 3 , входная фасадная дверь с 11.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Доброй ночи!

Nata Pranzhu
48 хв · Odessa

Фото отчет радиоразведка Измаил

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
27 хв · Odessa

На тепловизоре сделали метку. И завтра повезем. Еще раз спасибо Диме и его другу.




-----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
27 хв · Odessa

Чуток скупились. Спасибо всем кто помогает!

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
13 хв · Odessa

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Рюкзаки 80-100 литров -20 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 17$) 10 шт купили. Надо еще 10 шт.
3. Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
4. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
5. Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10;
6. масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.;
7. ударная отвертка - 1 шт
8. тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л..
9. воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт
10. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт.,
11. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
12. радиостанции UV-Q8 с гарнитурой - 6 шт

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Друзья! Нужна выварка!!!

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. ·

Надо для дела. У кого есть ? Помогите
Allysik Ua

УВАГА!!!
Всім привіт, Потрібна б\у виварка на літрів 40 з кришкою для викрашування матерії.

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu?fref=nf

---------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
24 хв · Odessa ·

Наши сетки MTP

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
28 хв · Odessa

Отчет пограничники

----------


## котэечка

Добрый вечер,  друг семьи отправляется в АТО. Подскажите, где можно достать наколенники и налокотники?  Заранее спасибо

----------


## maury88

Добрый! Вам надо обратиться непосредственно к Наташе. Телефоны чуть выше.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
11 год · Odessa

Отчет
Саша приехал, все отвез. РТгр морской пехоты довольные. Спасибо Всем кто помогает.

Отвезли :

- 1 тепловизор
- 13 Коллиматоры
- 15 цивье
- 10 глушители
- 20 дождевики и дождевые костюмы
- 10 баулы
- 10 тактические ремни
- 100 трусы
- 20 ипп
- сладкое, средства гигиены, пару рисунков

20 фото в АЛЬБОМЕ

Nata Pranzhu
11 год · Odessa

Потребности по подопечным 3 подразделения .

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
*
Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4.Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10; Купили вопрос закрыт
5.масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.; Купили вопрос закрыт
6.ударная отвертка - 1 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
7.тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л.. Купили вопрос закрыт
8.воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
9. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт.,
10. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
11. Рации 3 шт voyager 8. Купили. Вопрос закрыт
-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Дальномер 1 шт ( 7000-10000 грн за 1 шт )
3. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара )
4. Камуфляж 10 комплектов минимум ( 50€ комплект )

Постоянные потребности :

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
13 хв

Потребности по подопечным 3 подразделения .
*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4.Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10; Купили вопрос закрыт
5.масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.; Купили вопрос закрыт
6.ударная отвертка - 1 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
7.тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л.. Купили вопрос закрыт
8.воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
9. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 или 3-12 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт.,
10. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
11. Рации 3 шт voyager 8. Купили. Вопрос закрыт
-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Дальномер 1 шт ( 7000-10000 грн за 1 шт ) . Купили сегодня . Вопрос закрыт .
3. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара )
4. Камуфляж 10 комплектов минимум ( 50€ комплект )

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 хв. · Odessa

Наши сетки у погранцов

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu shared Alexandr Rotar's допис.
28 хв.
Alexandr Rotar

Отчет о поездке Наташа уже опубликовала, напишу от себя несколько слов.
Цель была передать РТГр морской пехоты тепловизор, коллиматоры, саундмодераторы, квадрейлы и кучу другой всячины и немного вкусняшек.
Но появилась проблема, друг и по совместительству главный масон Одессы Вадим Тищук не смог, по причине своего масонства, так что было принято решение отправлять новой почтой, хотя очень не хотелось этого делать, в силу содержания и ценности груза.
Но жизнь преподносит свои сюрпризы, и оказалось, что Наталия Кручинина тоже собрала груз в сектор М, и хороший человек предоставил Альберт Кручинин транспортное средство для поездки, так что объединились и поехали.
А теперь эмоции, ни для кого не секрет, что в Украине асфальт сходит вместе со снегом, но давно я не видел, что бы дороги доводили до такого состояния. Уважаемые чиновники Херсонской и Запорожской областей, сообщаю вам, что дорога государственного значения Херсон -Мелитополь находится в таком состоянии, в каком не находятся дороги Донецкой области после обстрелов и маршей тяжелой гусеничной бронетехники. Я видел многое, но когда у фур разрывает колёса от попадания в яму или когда у москвича отрывает диск, это уже показатель.
Но благодаря хорошему человеку, и по совместительству владельцу машины, мы смогли сделать самую быструю поездку в АТО за всё время. До этого, для меня подготовка внедорожников была чем то из ряда "чем лучше джип, тем дальше идти за трактором", но тут я понял зачем это всё.
В общем меньше чем за сутки мы побывали в 4х местах в секторе М, и вернулись домой. Грузы доставлены, ребята довольны, а это главное.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
12 год · Odessa

*31/03 офис работает до 18.00*


Nata Pranzhu
28 хв. · Odessa

Потребности по подопечным 3 подразделения .

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------


*Одесские пограничники*
1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4.Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10; Купили вопрос закрыт
5.масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.; Купили вопрос закрыт
6.ударная отвертка - 1 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
7.тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л.. Купили вопрос закрыт
8.воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
9. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 или 3-12 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт.,
10. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
11. Рации 3 шт voyager 8. Купили. Вопрос закрыт
-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Дальномер 1 шт ( 7000-10000 грн за 1 шт ) . Купили сегодня . Вопрос закрыт .
3. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар заказали
4. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) заказали.
5. Берцы 6 пар для спецов ( 37€) заказали.
6. Разгрузки 10 шт ( 380 грн за 1 шт ) . Купили . Вопрос закрыт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!
Каждый раз когда я вижу такие посты, сразу улыбка на лице! Радуюсь, когда их награждают! Наташа, Лена, Александр! Вы большие молодцы!!! Без таких как вы ребятам ТАМ было намного труднее! Всем помогающим низкий поклон!

Ната, поздравляю! И СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ! 


Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Ну как то так. Спасибо тем кто всегда рядом с Александр Ротарь и Helena Grekova. И всем кто помогает армии.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 год · Odessa

Потребности по подопечным 3 подразделения .

*РТгр морской пехоты
Надо купить пункт 1,2*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники
Надо купить пункты 1,2,3,10.*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4.Масло - SAE SW-40. 5W40 синтетика литров 10; Купили вопрос закрыт
5.масляные фильтры 90915-20004 DENSO - 2 шт.; Купили вопрос закрыт
6.ударная отвертка - 1 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
7.тормозная жидкость TLC-120 до 2011 года - 5 л.. Купили вопрос закрыт
8.воздушный фильтр TOYTA 80 бензин -2 шт Купили вопрос закрыт
9. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 или 3-12 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт., Дима покупает . Вопрос закрыт
10. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
11. Рации 3 шт voyager 8. Купили. Вопрос закрыт
-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :
Надо купить пункты : 1,3,4*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Дальномер 1 шт ( 7000-10000 грн за 1 шт ) . Купили сегодня . Вопрос закрыт .
3. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
4. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) заказали.
5. Берцы 6 пар для спецов ( 37€) купили . Вопрос закрыт
6. Разгрузки 10 шт ( 380 грн за 1 шт ) . Купили . Вопрос закрыт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"

28 обмр бм21град
 72 Омбр 2бтгр
 пограничники Измаил
 морская пограничная охрана Одесса
 радиоразведка Одесса, радиоразведка Измаил
 44 арт батальон 142 дивизион 
 РТгр морской пехоты
 первая застава Белгород Днестровский погранотряд 
 одесские пограничники, РЭР ВМС


Nata Pranzhu
5 год · Odessa

Все знают, что 12/04 Светлый праздник Пасха. Хочется порадовать ребят. Я посчитала на все подразделения подопечных минимум надо отправить 300 шт. Сегодня начали дергать пекарни, ждем ответ по цене. Тратить деньги которые собираются на амуницию я не могу, поэтому завтра напишу пост куда можно будет прийти и заказать хорошие.
Крайний срок 08/04 12.00

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
45 хв. · Odessa

Может быть у кого то лежит и не надо, принесите плиз , не мне военным надо.
- ТВ тюнер dbv t2

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
3 год · Odessa

*Не закрытые потребности по 3 подразделениям подопечных*

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. прицел оптический с переменной кратностью 3-10 или 3-12 с подсветкой сетки - 2 шт., Дима покупает .
5. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт
-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) заказали.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
31 хв · Odessa

На этой недели купили . Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

 

 



Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв. · Odessa · Змінено

Паски 300 шт заказали на вторник 7/04 вечер, по 17 грн среднего размера и очень хорошие.
Кто готов финансово поучаствовать милости просим.

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

*Поздравляю вас со светлым праздником Вербное воскресенье! МИРА ВСЕМ!!!*

Друзья, кто может, пожалуйста, поучаствуйте в покупке пасок для наших защитников!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв
Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

Паски 300 шт заказали на вторник 7/04 вечер, по 17 грн среднего размера и очень хорошие.
Кто готов финансово поучаствовать милости просим.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 хв · Odessa

Горящие потребности
Бюджет
110 000 грн
1595€
195$

Сейчас в наличии 5500 грн, 279$ , 0€

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------
*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
-------------------------------------------
*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя купили, осталось 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны

*Постоянные потребности :*
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки 

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
22 хв · Odessa

Наш сайт по неизвестным причинам не работает, сейчас разбираемся.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova поширила допис.
13 хв. ·

Дорогие Украинцы! Не смотря, на то, что с каждым днем нам все тяжелее и тяжелее, но есть люди, которые берегут наш спокойный сон и мирную жизнь! Они находятся на передовой! Им очень нужна ваша поддержка! Спасибо всем! Приходите плести сетки на Ланжероновскую, 3! Приносите рисунки детей! Скоро Пасха!!! Будете себе печь пасху- принесите бойцам! Вместе и только вместе!!!!
Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

*SOS!!!!*
Горящие потребности
Бюджет
110 000 грн
1595€
195$

Сейчас в наличии 5500 грн, 279$ , 0€
*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------
*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
-------------------------------------------
*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя купили, осталось 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны
*
Постоянные потребности :*
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Друзья, хелп!!!


Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Горящие потребности
Бюджет
110 000 грн
1595€
195$

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------
*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
-------------------------------------------
*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя купили, осталось 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! С праздником Благовещенья вас!!!

Друзья, напомню список необходимого. Очень надо! Кто может, поучаствуйте в сборе денежки! Пожалуйста!

Nata Pranzhu
3 год. · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Горящие потребности
Бюджет
110 000 грн
1595€
195$

РТгр морской пехоты

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
2. Ножи тактические - 5 шт ( 1 шт - 29€)
------------------------------------------
Одесские пограничники

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
-------------------------------------------
Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя купили, осталось 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны

Постоянные потребности :
1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Ура!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

Nata Pranzhu

Пасхи 300 шт купили. Завтра день больших отправок . Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Отдельное спасибо компании " Сельский Хлеб" в лице Вадима, именно он сделал нам замечательную цену за очень вкусные Пасхи.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
6 год · Odessa

Сижу и думаю писать очень горящий список потребностей или нет .
Решила написать, надеюсь есть люди готовые покупать такие вещи.
Они не для развлечения надо, они спасают жизнь, в этой ситуации одесском пограничникам.

1.Метеостанция Kestrel 4500

2. Основные характеристики Прицел День-Ночь Dedal-530/7X + Dedal 330-DEP

3.ПРИЦЕЛ НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ДЕДАЛ 480-DEP 0 (100)

4. Pulsar Challenger G2+ 3.5x56

Сумму не написала , страшно на сегодня , любой может зайти и посмотреть в сети, одним словом дорого.

Все можно без проблем передать напрямую вч по акту, договор, печать, ГЛАВНОЕ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!

----------


## maury88

Поздравляю!!! Спасибо вам, девушки, за ваш труд!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое всем кто нам доверяет и нам за то, что мы на самом деле помогаем .


----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Odessa

11,12,13/04/15 офис не работает.
Спасибо

-----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
28 хв · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Горящие потребности

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
1 шт подарили 7/04. Необходимо еще 34 шт .
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
5.Метеостанция Kestrel 4500
6.Прицел День-Ночь Dedal-530/7X + Dedal 330-DEP 7. ПРИЦЕЛ НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ДЕДАЛ 480-DEP 0 (100)
8.
Pulsar Challenger G2+ 3.5x56

-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны купили .

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки 

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 хв · Odessa

Акция !!!!
Купи военному достойный весенне- летний британский камуфляж и будет чистая совесть и карма до осени .
Цена 1450 грн комплект ( куртка, китель, штаны).
Да военных у нас много, но давайте начнем, кто то принесет на 1 карман и рукав, а кто то на пару комплектов, но все счастливы.
Честно с финансами ж..а, потребностей много о них пишу каждый день, да слава Богу закрываем и средствами тех кто приносит в офис и переводит на карточку, дорогие потребности средствами спонсоров , но и это с каждым днем становится делать все сложнее.
Спасибо, надеюсь мы все друг друга понимаем...

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
47 хв · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Горящие потребности

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия , Украина разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ у ребят выпадают пластины, магазины и гранаты, порванные очень чехлы которые им выдали , ткань не фонтан
1 шт подарили 7/04. Необходимо еще 34 шт .
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2.Ножи тактические - 10 шт ( 1 шт - 29€) 2 шт купили, надо еще 8 шт .
3.Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
4. фонари Феникс приблизительно до 960 люмин - 20 шт ( 1700 грн за 1 шт )
5.Метеостанция Kestrel 4500
6.Прицел День-Ночь Dedal-530/7X + Dedal 330-DEP 7. ПРИЦЕЛ НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ДЕДАЛ 480-DEP 0 (100)
8.
Pulsar Challenger G2+ 3.5x56

-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт )
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
3. Камуфляж 6 комплектов для спецов ( 50€ комплект ) 6 курток и 3 кителя и 6 пар штаны купили .

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додає 19 нових світлин.

Одесские и Белгород Днестровские пограничники получили посылки . Жду еще фото отчет от РТгр морской пехоты и бм21град 28 Омбр. Старались всех порадовать необходимыми потребностями и Пасками.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88



----------


## maury88

Со Светлым праздником вас, друзья! МИРА ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## prosto_odessit

Наша семья хочет поделиться частичкой любви, добра и света со всеми вами.
Мы желаем мира, каждому из вас.

Любите друг друга! Дарите своим близким радость.
Все будет хорошо! Все буде добре!

----------


## maury88

МИРА ВСЕМ НАМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
29 хв. · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделения :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. Необходимо еще 34 шт . 10 шт заказали завтра платим . Надо еще 24 шт
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
3. Трехточечные ремни 50 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 150 грн )
4. Очки тактика 50 шт ( 350-400 грн - 1 шт)
5. РПС - 20 шт ( 650-1000 грн шт в зависимости от комплектации надо разные ).
6. Берцы облегченка - 50 пар ( 1 пара 380 грн )
7. Оптический прицел - 2 шт ( 7000 грн - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж Британия 16 комплектов ( 1450 грн 1 комплект )
2. Рюкзаки 100 литров 16 шт ( 17$ за 1 шт )
3. Разгрузки 16 шт(380 грн за 1 шт )
4. Наколенники и налокотники 6 комплектов ( 11€ за 1 комплект )
5. Перчатки тактические 6 шт ( 11€ за 1 шт )
6. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Константину за 20 000 грн на жилеты для РТгр морской пехоты.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Андрею который уже не первый раз оказывает помощь военным. Низкий поклон от всех. Сегодня Андрей принес 500$.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Вот и жилеты для ребят новые. Первым испытывает Михаил )))

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
9 год · Odessa

SOS!!!!
Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделения :

*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. Необходимо еще 34 шт . 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

1. Камуфляж mtp 15 комплектов минимум ( 1 шт - 50€)
2. Перчатки тактические - 20 шт минимум ( 1 пара - 13 $)
3. Трехточечные ремни 50 шт минимум ( 1 шт - 150 грн )
4. Очки тактика 50 шт ( 350-400 грн - 1 шт)
5. РПС - 20 шт ( 650-1000 грн шт в зависимости от комплектации надо разные ).
6. Берцы облегченка - 50 пар ( 1 пара 380 грн )
7. Оптический прицел - 2 шт ( 7000 грн - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить
-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж Британия 16 комплектов ( 1450 грн 1 комплект ) . Купили вопрос закрыт.
2. Рюкзаки 100 литров 16 шт ( 17$ за 1 шт )
3. Разгрузки 16 шт(380 грн за 1 шт )
4. Наколенники и налокотники 6 комплектов ( 11€ за 1 комплект )
5. Перчатки тактические 6 шт ( 11€ за 1 шт )
6. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.
7. Берцы 16 пар, карематы 16 шт, резиновые сапоги 16 шт, дождевики 16 шт , спальники 16 шт . Купили вопрос закрыт.
*
Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
1 год. · Змінено ·

Тактические перчатки из кожи!!!! Для того, чтобы их сшить нужно: кожа и 53 грн!!!!! собираем старые кожаные куртки, желательно без подкладки!!! Обрезки кожи размером с ладонь и больше!!!!! Ждем, Ланжероновская, 3!!!! Даешь каждому бойцу по перчатке!!!)))))))) 0969599111- звоните!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 хв біля Odessa ·


Только такие военные как Юра , дают мне силы и веры в хорошее будущее. Сегодня приехал с женой Юля Головашенко в гости. Я горжусь знакомству и дружбой с ними. — разом із Юля Головашенко.



Nata Pranzhu
4 хв біля Odessa ·


И Helena Grekova — разом із Юля Головашенко та Helena Grekova.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
35 хв. біля Odessa ·


Osprey много не бывает )))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 7 нових світлин.

Очередная неделя заканчивается , на этой неделе Слава Богу чуть скупились. Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделения :
*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

Оптический прицел 3х10 - 2 шт ( 7000 грн - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------
*
Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж Британия 16 комплектов ( 1450 грн 1 комплект ) . Купили вопрос закрыт.
2. Рюкзаки 100 литров 16 шт ( 17$ за 1 шт )
3. Разгрузки 16 шт(380 грн за 1 шт )
4. Наколенники и налокотники 6 комплектов ( 11€ за 1 комплект ) . Купили вопрос закрыт.
5. Перчатки тактические 6 шт ( 11€ за 1 шт )
6. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.
7. Берцы 16 пар, карематы 16 шт, резиновые сапоги 16 шт, дождевики 16 шт , спальники 16 шт . Купили вопрос закрыт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
38 хв. · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделения :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники*

Оптический прицел 3х10 - 2 шт ( 7000 грн - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж Британия 16 комплектов ( 1450 грн 1 комплект ) . Купили вопрос закрыт.
2. Рюкзаки 100 литров 16 шт ( 17$ за 1 шт )
3. Разгрузки 16 шт(380 грн за 1 шт )
4. Наколенники и налокотники 6 комплектов ( 11€ за 1 комплект ) . Купили вопрос закрыт.
5. Перчатки тактические 6 шт ( 11€ за 1 шт )
6. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.
7. Берцы 16 пар, карематы 16 шт, резиновые сапоги 16 шт, дождевики 16 шт , спальники 16 шт . Купили вопрос закрыт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu

Очень большая благодарность Дмитрию и его другу, от меня и от Одесских пограничников , которым это счастье на днях доставим.
Низкий поклон.

----------


## maury88

Ministry of Defense of Ukraine

Опубликовано: 20 апр. 2015 г.

Пам'ятаєте зворушливу і сумну історію, надіслану нашим читачем, про Вартових неба? Якщо ні, то ми вам її нагадаємо. А ще приємно повідомити, що тепер ви можете побачити її відеоверсію!
Приємного перегляду, і щира подяка нашим ініціативним читачам!

НА ВАРТІ НЕБА

"Присвячується всім загиблим українським воїнам..."

У кімнаті панувала темрява. Вона була настільки щільною, що здавалася зробленою з густого тіста. Дівчинка лежала у ліжку й боялася заплющити очі, навіть моргнути було страшно. Вона марно намагалася розгледіти хоч краплину світла. Темрява, наче злодій, захопила кімнату.
Раптом дівчинка не витримала й покликала маму. Їй було соромно, що вона така велика і боїться засинати без світла. Кожного разу вона боролося зі своїми страхами, які все-таки перемагали. Ось у коридорі почулися кроки. Двері тихенько рипнули й до кімнати зайшла мама. Вона присіла на край ліжка й лагідно провела рукою по волоссю доньки:
– Що трапилося, моя маленька? Знову страхи?
– Так, – ледь чутно вимовила дівчинка. – Мені страшно самій у темряві.
– Та чого ж ти сама?.. – жінка сумно усміхнулася й обійняла доньку. – А як же я? Дивись... – підійшовши до вікна, відсунула штори вбік.
Кімната вмить наповнилася м’яким сріблястим світлом. Зоряне небо було напрочуд яскравим, і дівчинка могла розгледіти дивні небесні візерунки. Срібні вогники раз у раз спалахували, роблячи небо ще яскравішим.
– Так краще? – спитала жінка.
– Так, – усміхнулась дівчинка.
– От і добре... Ці зірки незвичайні й оберігатимуть твій сон.
– Чому вони незвичайні? – спантеличено запитала дівчинка.
– Це душі полеглих воїнів... – прошепотіла жінка, дивлячись в очі дитині. – Там, на небі, вони стають зірками і звідти оберігають наш спокій. То їхня довічна варта. Тому не бійся, спи спокійно. Вони на варті й захистять тебе.
– Добре, – заплющивши очі, сказала дівчинка.
Коли жінка виходила з кімнати, дитина подивилася з надією і спитала:
– Мамо, а наш тато теж там? Серед зірок?
– Так...
© Роман Неділько

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Михаилу за 100€, Юлиану за 10 000 грн, добрым людям с Британии за 92&#163;, Арсению из Ванкувера 150€.
Спасибо от меня и ребят. Купим самое необходимое для ребят.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Станиславу за 2000 грн. Сегодня замечательный волонтерский день. Спасибо всем кто помогает.


---------------------------------

Люди!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Совместно с Небайдужим Народом в лице Наталия Кручинина передали радиоразведке необходимое на 10 чел.
Спасибо Наташе и всем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
15 хв. · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности 3 подразделениям :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Рюкзаки 100 литров 16 шт ( 17$ за 1 шт ) Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Разгрузки 6 шт(544 грн за 1 шт ) Заказали . Вопрос закрыт.
3. Перчатки тактические 6 шт ( 11€ за 1 шт ) . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
4. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Важно
*2,8,9/05 офис работать не будет.*
Надеюсь все понимают почему.
Спасибо

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Спасибо.
Часть пойдет на Ильическую кулинарную сотню и Сотню Далии

----------


## maury88

Вкусняшки для наших защитников!

Nata Pranzhu
4 хв. біля Odessa ·


И еще раз спасибо. Подарки из Италии от добрых людей.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Для полка связи необходимы бытовые вещи, времени 5 дней.
Плиз кто что может. Принимаем Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж , входная фасадная дверь , с 11.00 до 20.00. Звоните 0503361189

1. Тазик-15 шт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много
12. Мыло- много
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности.
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu

Одесса город моряков.
Просьба именно к ним ( сотрудникам портов, терминалов, морякам ) пересмотрите дома или на работе рабочую одежду, штаны, куртки, комбинезоны, для ребят в зоне АТО ремонтирующих технику очень надо рабочая одежда, а то тот единственный и незаменимый камуфляж made in Ukraine не выносит и службу и ремонт техники, ребятам надо сменная рабочая одежда.
Жду Вас Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь, с 11.00 до 20.00. Звоните 0503361189.

----------


## maury88

Друзья, кто может, пожалуйста, помогите по этому списку.

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Для полка связи необходимы бытовые вещи, времени 5 дней.
Плиз кто что может. Принимаем Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж , входная фасадная дверь , с 11.00 до 20.00. Звоните 0503361189

1. Тазик-15 шт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много
12. Мыло- много
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности.
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Купили сегодня 350 шт футболок cool max по 34 грн за 1 шт, завтра уже будут в Одессе. Денег не хватило, поставщик ждет до понедельника, если не наколядуем , прийдет как в приличной семье идти менять $ .
Всех люблю !!!!

-------------------------------
Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Одесса город моряков.
Просьба именно к ним ( сотрудникам портов, терминалов, морякам ) пересмотрите дома или на работе рабочую одежду, штаны, куртки, комбинезоны, для ребят в зоне АТО ремонтирующих технику очень надо рабочая одежда, а то тот единственный и незаменимый камуфляж made in Ukraine не выносит и службу и ремонт техники, ребятам надо сменная рабочая одежда.
Жду Вас Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь, с 11.00 до 20.00. Звоните 0503361189.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.

Гравировка готова, планки купили. Готовы ребятам передать. Спасибо еще раз Диме за помощь в приобретении.

 

 




Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Для полка связи необходимы бытовые вещи, времени 5 дней.
Плиз кто что может. Принимаем Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж , входная фасадная дверь , с 11.00 до 20.00. Звоните 0503361189

1. Тазик-15 шт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много
12. Мыло- много
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности.
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
30 хв. · Odessa ·

Спасибо Ольге она первая откликнулась на просьбу о рабочей одежде.
Напоминаю нужна рабочая одежда, комбинезоны. Ребята ремонтируют технику в камуфляже, он и так ни какой, а после ремонта техники сами понимаете .




Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
28 хв. · Odessa ·

Спасибо за хорошую консервацию и аджику для ребят, спасибо за сигареты, сладкое, консервацию и средства гигиены.

 

Nata Pranzhu
11 хв · Odessa ·

Спасибо Александру и Людмиле за рабочие комбинезоны, и много еще нужного для ребят .
Напоминаю собираем рабочую одежду, Одесса город моряков, моряки пересмотрите шкафчики.



--------------------------------------

Люди! Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделениям :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи :*

1. Тазик-15 шт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.- 2 шт принесли. Надо еще 8 шт
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много
12. Мыло- много
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности. - 11 шт принесли
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв. · Odessa

*До среды надо осилить весь список. Прошу посмотреть кто и что может принести.* Плиззззз
Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11.00 до 20.00

1. Тазик-15 шт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много
12. Мыло- много
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности. 11 шт принесли
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
13 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает. За неделю чуть прикупили и чуть принесли.

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
30 хв. ·

Милиции до сих пор нет.


Кто защитит одесский волонтёрский центр? 






> Волонтёры обеспокоены. Их центр по адресу: ул. Ланжероновская, 3 уже больше недели находится без охраны. Нести службу возле организации обязаны сотрудники милиции. 18 апреля волонтёры, как обычно, пришли в офис, но охраны уже не было. С вопросом «куда она делась», обратились в обладминистрацию и в милицию. В Главном управлении МВД в Одесской области эту информацию подтвердили. И здание на Ланжероновской теперь взяли под охрану другие силы. Сейчас у центра дежурит батальон «Одесса». Ребята проверяют вещи всех, кто заходит в арку, но такая охрана не дает стопроцентной защиты. По словам волонтёров, у охраны нет оружия, это просто патриоты в камуфляже. На Ланжероновской находится более десяти организаций, которые помогают бойцам АТО и горожанам. Ежедневно в центр приходят десятки людей, они тоже в зоне риска. А ещё в этом здании находится дорогостоящая техника, практически бесценная на передовой. В случае, если придется покинуть помещение, волонтёры будут искать новое. Свою деятельность бросать не собираются.


 http://7kanal.com.ua/2015/04/kto-zashhitit-odesskiy-volontyorskiy-tsentr/

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
10 год · Odessa

Update

Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделениям :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------
*
РЕР ВМС*

1. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи :*

1. Тазик-15 шт. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.- 2 шт принесли. Надо еще 8 шт
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек. Вопрос закрыт.
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много
6. Туалетная бумага - много. Чуть принесли, надо еще
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт . -15 шт принесли.
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обноразовые - много
12. Мыло- много . Чуть принесли, надо еще.
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень, надо комплеков 20-25 по возможности. - 12 шт принесли
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 год · Odessa

*1,2,3,8,9,10/05 офис не работает.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 хв · Odessa

РЕР ВМС передали :
1. Камуфляж британка ( куртка, китель, штаны ) 16 комплектов
2. Кепка 16 шт
3. Берцы 16 пар
4. Резиновые сапоги 14 пар
5. Спальники 16 шт
6. Каремат 16 шт
7. Каремат для сидения 16 шт
8. Дождевики 12 шт
9. Разгрузка 6 шт
10. Наколенники и налокотники 6 шт
11. Термо футболки 16 шт
12. Сетка маскировочная 1 шт

 

 

----------------------------

Спасибо помогающим!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
25 хв.

Update

Текущие не закрытые потребности 4 подразделениям :

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2200 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Белгород - днестровские пограничники 1 застава :*

1. Коллиматор + цивье - 2 шт ( 75€- 1 шт + 28$)
2. Перчатки тактические 15 пар минимум ( 13$ пара ) 6 пар купили. Осталось еще 9 пар купить

-------------------------------------------

*РЕР ВМС*

1. Палатки 4 местные 2 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи :*

1. Тазик-15 шт. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Ведро-10 шт.- 2 шт принесли. Надо еще 8 шт
3. Порошок для ручной стирки - 20 пачек. Вопрос закрыт.
4. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
5. Губки для посуды - много . Чуть принесли. Спасибо
6. Туалетная бумага - много. Чуть принесли, надо еще
7. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт . -15 шт принесли.
8. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
9. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар
10. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
12. Мыло- много . Чуть принесли, надо еще.
13. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
14. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
15. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
16. Бензопила-1 шт.
17. Топоры-8 шт.
18. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
19.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 14 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА
20. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Чай, кофе
4. Сигареты
5. Одноразовая посуда
6. Батарейки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Ауууууууу!!!!!
Моряки и портовики Одессы Вы где ?????
Очень нужны рабочие комбинезоны или одежда, ребятам надо ремонтировать технику , а единственный камуфляж и ремонт техники, а потом охота за врагами это как то не комильфо.
Ждем Ланжероновская 3.
0503361189

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие комбинезоны!!!! Напомню, какие дни офис не работает. Созванивайтесь с Наташей.

Nata Pranzhu
27 квітня о 21:59 · Odessa

1,2,3,8,9,10/05 офис не работает.

Nata Pranzhu

Ауууууууу!!!!!
Моряки и портовики Одессы Вы где ?????
*Очень нужны рабочие комбинезоны или одежда*, ребятам надо ремонтировать технику , а единственный камуфляж и ремонт техники, а потом охота за врагами это как то не комильфо.
Ждем Ланжероновская 3.
0503361189

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Odessa

Как всегда прошу помощь в приобретении необходимого. Вы можете купить все сами, передача по актам приема передачи. Это то, что на самом деле очень надо, не буду говорить о том что это спасает жизнь, но помогает нормально вести защиту страны это 100%.

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Туалетная бумага - много. Чуть принесли, надо еще
3. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт . -15 шт принесли.
4. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
5. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
6. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
7. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
8. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар
9. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
10. Бензопила-1 шт.
11. Топоры-8 шт.
12.Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
13.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 14 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА
14. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

РТгр морской пехоты получили Ospray.
Ребята в новых жилетах. Эти точно не протрутся и плиты с магазинами выпадать не будут, и подсумки с гранатами слетать с жилета.
Нам надо еще 22 шт таких , цена 2050 грн с полным комплектом подсумков. Не оставайтесь равнодушными,

 




Nata Pranzhu



Моряки и портовики Одессы

Очень нужны рабочие комбинезоны или одежда, ребятам надо ремонтировать технику , а единственный камуфляж и ремонт техники, а потом охота за врагами это как то не комильфо.
Ждем Ланжероновская 3.
0503361189


ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв · Odessa

Как всегда прошу помощь в приобретении необходимого. Вы можете купить все сами, передача по актам приема передачи. Это то, что на самом деле очень надо, не буду говорить о том что это спасает жизнь, но помогает нормально вести защиту страны это 100%.

Текущие не закрытые потребности:
*
РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04. 12 шт купили . Надо еще 22 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Туалетная бумага - много. Чуть принесли, надо еще
3. Веревка бельевая- 20 шт . -15 шт принесли.
4. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
5. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
6. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
7. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
8. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 120 пар принесли. Надо еще 180 пар.
9. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
10. Бензопила-1 шт.
11. Топоры-8 шт.
12.Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
13.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 24 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА
14. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
15. Швабра -5;
16. Веники-5;
17. Совок-5;
18. Веники(метлы) для улицы-10 шт.;
19. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
20.Чайник-2шт.;
21.Утюг-2шт;
22.Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
23.Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
24. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
25.Тестер- 2шт.;
26.Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
27.Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
28.Изолента;
29.Мешки -100 шт.;
30. Ершик для туалета-5 шт.;
31. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.

У кого есть знакомые, что бы купить колеса по волонтерской цене. Пишу сразу надо мне лично, машину за год убила и колеса в том числе. Деньги есть бесплатно не надо, надо просто дешевле чем в магазинах.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Утром увидев этот  пост Наташи, долго не могла решиться переносить его... ( 
Списались в ФБ в личке... Но... Деятельность без выходных и без учета времени суток больше года дала вот такой результат... Силы человеческие имеют предел.
Спасибо, Наташенька, за всё, что ты сделала для наших защитников! Рада была хоть в чем-то помогать тебе. Низкий поклон за ваш с Еленой и Александром труд! Спасибо вам, друзья, кто черпал информацию из этой темки. Я старалась информировать вас оперативно... СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!! МИРА ВСЕМ НАМ!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Каждый день задаю себе вопрос " Нахрена мне все это надо?".
И так Одесса может радоваться, я решила, что в моих услугах армия больше не нуждается, пару дней еще прийдется меня потерпеть, надо закончить пару закупок и отправок, а потом свобода моя и жителей Одессы от меня.
Разрешаю всем на радостях напиться.
Будет ли дальше работать офис итд, это решение я или кто то из нашей группы огласит на днях.
Спасибо тем кто был год со мной и верил в меня.

----------------------------------------------------

П.С. Я не знаю что будет с группой дальше... Свою подпись пока не меняю...

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu shared Helena Grekova's допис.
8 год

Лена отдохнула и привезла 20 000 грн. И мы их с легкостью потратили сегодня на жилеты osprey . Спасибо.

 

 

 

Helena Grekova додає 28 нових світлин.

Всем добрый вечер! Я хочу немного внести позитива!))) Была на выходных с ребенком в Киеве! Давно обещала ему показать столицу нашу!)) Получилось! Что видели? Многое, но и не много! Видели Майдан с тризубом из лампадок! Видели фотографии ребят погибших, у которых нет еще памятника! Видели пустые кафешки и мало людей гуляющих, наверное на дачах! Видели красивые дома, галерею искусств, Андреевский, Родину Мать ( в музее есть уже и из АТО фото и не только)! Там много техники и нашей и трофейной - доказательства! И попали на День рождение Азова! на концерте я поняла, что нам в Одессе не хватает вот таких концертов и мероприятий, где военные с АТО могли бы придти и поговорить с нами - жителями! Чтобы жители понимали, что есть война! А то у нас война отдельно где-то, а одесситы отдельно! Мэрия должна участвовать и власть в том, чтобы народ не отделялся от происходящего в стране, как происходит, а общаясь с ребятами понимал их и старался участвовать в жизни страны и хотя бы словами, а это не мало важно- поддерживал ребят! А им это ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО- Понимать- что не зря!!!!! Ну вот, а хотелось позитива.... Да, еще: выезжайте в другие города! показывайте детям нашу прекрасную страну! учите любить ее!!! и тогда все у нас будет ХОРОШО! Приехала с 20000 грн на жилеты! спасибо Сереже Качанову!!!!

-------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
10 год · Odessa

Update 05/05/15

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05/15
Надо еще 12 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 180 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 31 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА
12.Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
13. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
14.Веники-5;
15.Совок-5;
16. (метлы) для улицы-10 шт.;
17. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
18. Чайник -2шт.;
19. Утюг-2шт;
20. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
21. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
22. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
23. Тестер- 2шт.;
24. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
25. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
26. Изолента;
27. Мешки -100 шт.;
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 9 нових світлин.

Купили на неделе.
Спасибо всем кто помогает .

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

*Срочно на завтра надо минимум 200 мешков строительных.
Это горит.*
Кто может помочь пишите в личку или звоните 0503361189


*Вопрос закрыт. За 1,80 грн нашла. Спасибо .*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 год

Одесса мы еще работаем. Мы еще не все раздали и собрали из горящего.

*Текущие не закрытые потребности:*

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05/15
Надо еще 12 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 180 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 31 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА
12.Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
13. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
14.Веники-5;
15.Совок-5;
16. (метлы) для улицы-10 шт.;
17. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
18. Чайник -2шт.;
19. Утюг-2шт;
20. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
21. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
22. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
23. Тестер- 2шт.;
24. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
25. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
26. Изолента;
27. Мешки -100 шт.;
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
1 год. біля Odessa ·


Часть из необходимого полку связи передали и пару человек еще приодели. Завтра еще часть передадим, список необходимого в постах с потребностями. Там бытовые вещи, но не мнение необходимые чем стандартные военные цацки.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Купили 10 osprey с полным комплектом подсумков и цивье

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! С праздником Победы! Мирного неба всем!!!

Напомню список необходимого.

* Текущие не закрытые потребности:*

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05/15
Надо еще 12 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 170 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11.
Подменка, роба (для водителей, для работ. ) У них одна форма и уже выглядит у некоторых не очень. 31 шт принесли . ОЧЕНЬ НАДО МНОГО . ПЕРЕСМОТРИТЕ ДОМА. По этому подразделению вопрос закрыт, но приносите по другим надо.
12.Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
13. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
14.Веники-5;
15.Совок-5;
16. (метлы) для улицы-10 шт.;
17. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
18. Чайник -2шт.;
19. Утюг-2шт;
20. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
21. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
22. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
23. Тестер- 2шт.;
24. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
25. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
26. Изолента;
27. Мешки -500 шт.; вопрос закрыт
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 10 мая в Украине отмечается ДЕНЬ МАТЕРИ. С праздником вас, МАМЫ!!! 

А ребят наших надо обеспечить аптечками.

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв. · Odessa

Опять собираем аптечки. Если у кого то есть родные за пределами Украины, просите их по возможности приобретать необходимое. Это очень надо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
37 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо другу, патриоту за 6000 грн. Завтра добавим и закажем 5 жилетов Osprey.
Спасибо тем кто помогает и не остается в стороне.

------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
34 хв. · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05/15
5 шт заказали.
Надо еще 7 шт

------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 170 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
12. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
13. Веники-5;
14. Совок-5;
17. метлы для улицы-10 шт.;
18. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
19. Чайник -2шт.;
20. Утюг-2шт;
21. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
22. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
23. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
24. Тестер- 2шт.;
25. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
26. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
27. Изолента
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

--------------------------------

Helena Grekova додає 2 нові світлини.

Наконец- то, завершилась эпопея с метеостанцией для 21 РТг бм Град! Ждали очень долго, что Киевская компания привезет в итоге нашли в Америке, нам одесситы привези ее за две недели и опаля... Мисяй Кротов и его командир счастливы!!!!! Спасибо Диме и Мерабу!)))

 


Вот они, самые важные слова...





Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
37 хв

Nata Pranzhu

Хорошая новость, пришли только, что на карточку 5000 грн. Спасибо большое. Заказываем уже не 5 жилетов osprey, а 8 жилетов. Еще раз спасибо большое и низкий поклон.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Я понимаю, что все устали от войны, поверьте мне я тоже устала, но я каждый день просыпаюсь и засыпаю с заказами для ребят, целыми днями бегаю колядую по знакомым, бизнесменам, одесситам, пакую посылки, достаю важные вещи.
Это я к чему, приходите плести маскировочные сети, последнее время почти ни кто не приходит, и если раньше за неделю 2-3 вязали, сейчас 1 мусолим почти 2 недели. Для этого не надо деньги, надо ваши руки и время. Сетки есть, ткань есть правильных оттенков.
Ну надеюсь все поняли, совесть проснулась, напоминаю адрес Ланжероновская 3, фасадная красивая дверь с трезубцем и маком, окна флаги красно-черный, сине-желтый и плакат с маком, с 10.00 до 20.00

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
2 год · Odessa

* Текущие не закрытые потребности:*

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05
8 шт купили 11/05
Надо еще 4 шт

-----------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Ремни тактические 30 шт ( 3,5€ - 1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. Прицел ночного видения 2 шт ( 45000 грн - 1 шт)
5. Метеостанция kestrel 4500 ( 305$ в сша , у нас 450$ - 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 170 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
12. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
13. Веники-5;
14. Совок-5;
17. метлы для улицы-10 шт.;
18. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
19. Чайник -2шт.;
20. Утюг-2шт;
21. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
22. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
23. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
24. Тестер- 2шт.;
25. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
26. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
27. Изолента
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 год. біля Odessa ·


Берите пример с детей, они трудностей не боятся. Они хотят хорошего будущего без войны.



В комментариях:

Nata Pranzhu Мы были шокированы, как такие маленькие дети плели так как многих взрослых долго надо учить. И большая благодарность родителем, у них 6 детей и живут они за городом, но мама приехала с двумя и плела, они не бегали, не переворачивали офис, не ныли мама пошли, они плели и пели. Елена Городницкая ревела

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. біля Odessa ·


У чьих-то детей и родителей сегодня выходной, но есть те кому не всё равно, что в стране война и они приходят и помогают.


Вот тут можно посмотреть ВИДЕО

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
28 хв · Odessa

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Чехлы для бронепластин с подсумками ( Британия . Те что есть разлезлись плиты и магазины вываливаются) ( 1 шт - 2050 грн ) - 35 шт
1 шт подарили 7/04.
12 шт купили .
10 шт купили 05/05
8 шт купили 11/05
Надо еще 4 шт
------------------------------------------

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Полк связи ВМС на полигон:*

1. Моющие для посуды - 15-20 шт
2. Стельки для обуви размер 42-44 - 30 шт минимум
3. Носки - 42-44 размер - 200 пар ( 100 пар передали, надо еще )
4. Станки обнаразовые - много . Чуть принесли , надо еще
5. Зеркало маленькое для бритья- 30 шт.
6. Перчатки рабочие - 300 пар . 130 пар принесли. Надо еще 170 пар.
7. Тапочки резиновые - 22 пары (43-44)
8. Бензопила-1 шт.
9. Топор -8 шт.
10. Лопаты штыковые - 8шт.
11. Щетка для одежды-20 шт.
12. Швабра -5; 1 шт принесли
13. Веники-5;
14. Совок-5;
17. метлы для улицы-10 шт.;
18. Крючки для одежды-70шт.;
19. Чайник -2шт.;
20. Утюг-2шт;
21. Гладильные доски-2 шт.;
22. Машинка для стрижки-1шт.;
23. Генератор -2 шт. (1шт. Бензо на 5 кв, 1 шт. Дизель на 8 кв.)
24. Тестер- 2шт.;
25. Обжиг для кабелей -1шт.;
26. Комплект автомобильных ключей - 3 комп.;
27. Изолента
28. Ёршик для туалета-5 шт.;
29. Бутылка для воды (для глажки )-2 шт.;

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 8 нових світлин.

Маленький фото отчет. Прицелы получили, уже проверили, работаю отлично.

 

 

 

 


---------------------------------------------
Друзья! Очень надо! Пожалуйста!

Nata Pranzhu
40 хв

*Это просто горит.*

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв · Odessa

*Это просто горит.*

Текущие не закрытые потребности:

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Потихоньку список уменьшается. Спасибо помогающим!! Пожалуйста, кто может, помогите закрыть этот список.

Nata Pranzhu
20 хв.

*Это просто горит.*

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

*Нужны машинки для стрижки 2 шт очень.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
44 хв.

Просить проснуться совесть не буду. Просто хочу обратить внимание, что война не закончилась, потребностей достаточно много, денег нет.
И что будем делать ? Я не знаю, может знаете Вы.
Мы решили до максимума сократить подопечных, но потребности всё равно есть. Ниже список, написала самое горящее, хотя список намного больше, но хоть самое важное закрыть бы.
Надеюсь как всегда на Вашу помошь.
P.S. И за сетки не забывайте)))

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт)
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт . Заказали вопрос закрыт.
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Кто хочет помочь военным тот поймет.
Денег нет, а потребностей больше чем нет денег.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
13 хв. ·

Дорогие Одесситы! Просим помочь из последних сил вашим (нашим) землякам!!!! Это ВАШИ соседи, сотрудники, знакомые сейчас находятся в зоне АТО под обстрелами и охраняют ваш спокойный сон! Помогите им закупить необходимое для обеспечения вашего спокойного сна!!! Особенно обратите внимание на соседей, которые прячутся от мобилизации!))) Пусть, хоть таким образом, помогают Армии!!! ВОЙНА НЕ ЗАКОНЧИЛАСЬ! Она все так же продолжается! Вместе, все равно, победим! С нами правда!!!! Слава Украине!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Фото отчет по РЭР ВМС.
Одели, обули, снарягу дали и все благодаря Вам неравнодушные. Творите добро, ну и чуток карму почистить не мешает )))

 

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо принесли в офис денюшку: Мерабу за 1200 грн, Татьяне за 500 грн и Елене за 10000 грн.

---------------------------

Спасибо Вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Купили 8 osprey и 20 гидраторов. Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв. · Odessa

Update 14/05/15

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт) Заказали вопрос закрыт.
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт . Заказали вопрос закрыт.
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додає 6 нових світлин.

Маленькую скромную посылку получили от нас Белгород днестровские пограничники. Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Отправили пару камуфляжей Британские mtp, коллиматорные прицелы, цивье, термофутболки, наушники, термо носки и борщи сухие от девочек с Ильичевска.

 

 

 



Nata Pranzhu
2 год. · Odessa

Update 15/05/15

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт) Заказали вопрос закрыт.
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт. Заказали, вопрос закрыт.
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт . Заказали вопрос закрыт.
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты



Nata Pranzhu

Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy спасибо, на твои деньги купили. Берите пример, Дима только покупкой тепловизора очистил карму до 7 колена и продолжает.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu додає 16 нових світлин.

РТгр морской пехоты получили посылку. Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото. СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
45 хв · Odessa

Update 16/05/15

*Одесский погранотряд :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Разгрузки 15 шт ( 380 грн -1 шт) Заказали вопрос закрыт.
3. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
4. подсумки под под ствольные гранаты ВОГ-25 - 20 шт. Заказали, вопрос закрыт.
5. Берцы облегченки ( 380 грн ) 34 шт
6.Камуфляж мтр ( 650 грн ) 15шт
7. Кепки / Панамы ( 80 грн ) -15 шт . Заказали вопрос закрыт.
8. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
9. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
10. Трехточечные ремни ( 150 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт.
11. Гидраторы ( 11€)- 20 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Сладкое
3. Сигареты

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна.*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь ( бывшее здание Киевстар)
С 11.00 до 20.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
7 хв · Odessa

Update 17/05/15

*Одесский погранотряд ГОРИТ закрыть :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
3. Берцы облегченки ( 530 грн ) 34 шт
4. Камуфляж ( 650 грн ) 15шт
5. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
6. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
7. Трехточечные ремни ( 190 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт

Итого 360$, 132€, 74570 грн.

------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ за 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€ за 1 пару)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 650 грн за 1 комплект )
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 55 грн за 1 шт)
5. Гидраторы 50 шт ( 12€ за 1 шт)

Итого 1475€ и 152 000 грн

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Купили легкое бу, стираю.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu
4 хв. · Odessa

Продолжаем калядовать)))
Список потребностей ниже, каждый желающий может купить сам, суммы проставила для того что бы понимали по чем.

*Одесский погранотряд ГОРИТ закрыть :*

1. Рюкзаки тактические 35 литров - 15 шт ( 24$ - 1 шт )
2. Рпс 20 шт ( 1500-1700 грн - 1 шт)
3. Берцы облегченки ( 530 грн ) 34 шт
4. Камуфляж ( 650 грн ) 15шт
5. Перчатки тактика ( 11€)- 20 шт. 8 шт купили , надо еще 12 шт
6. Дальномер 1000 метров ( 6500 грн) - 2 шт
7. Трехточечные ремни ( 190 грн )- 30 шт . 10 шт купили. Надо еще 20 шт

Итого 360$, 132€, 74570 грн.

------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ за 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€ за 1 пару)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 650 грн за 1 комплект )
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 55 грн за 1 шт)
5. Гидраторы 50 шт ( 12€ за 1 шт)

Итого 1475€ и 152 000 грн

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu 
8 хв


Сетки продолжим плести в пятницу.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

Чуток скупились спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Срочный сбор финансов на берцы облегченки для Одесских пограничников в АТО надо минимум 34 пары.*

Сумма 26800 грн.
*
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по пятницу
Суббота с 11.00 до 18.00*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв ·

Повторюсь с постом, машинки все еще нужны.
Nata Pranzhu

Нужны машинки для стрижки 2 шт очень.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu shared Alexandr Rotar's допис.
5 год

Alexandr Rotar

Спокойной ночи )))

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Очень нужны принтеры, сканеры, компьютеры, факс, обычные кнопочные телефоны. Прям горит, бу подходит.

Как с нами связаться:
Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

[email protected]
0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

На берцы мне на карточку сегодня прибыло, ну очень большое спасибо.
Но, буду чуть наглеть на берцы все еще не хватает.
Спасибо Всем кто помогает.

 


СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. біля Odessa ·


Спасибо патриотам. Лене на карточку с утра пришло. Но все еще на берцы не хватает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

*Сетки готовы, ткань тоже, с завтра жду все золотые ручки .*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Нужны 4 шт колеса
Для связистов ВМС
Шины: 185/75/R15
Б/у подходит, но не совсем убитые.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 год ·


Вчера одна дружественная компания передала 9 телевизоров, 8 двд, 1 музыкальный центр.
Сегодня начали раздавать в воинские части.
Первый фото отчет.
Спасибо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu shared Жанна Стоянова's допис.
5 хв
Жанна Стоянова

Отчитываюсь, перевела 400грн. от продажи корзинки на берцы для подопечных Наташи Пранжу и Елены Грековой .
5*97 21:31
Popovnennya 400.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 2.00UAH. Bal:8030.48UAH
Perevod na kartu PrivatBanka. Plschik Stoyanova ZHanna Andreevn
--------------------------------------
Спасибо!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Update 22/05/15

*Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки ( 790 грн/ 1 пара ) 34 шт
2. Камуфляж ( 850 грн/ 1 комплект ) 15 комплектов
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт ( 48000 грн / 1 шт)
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт)

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровский погранотряд:*

1. Оптический прицел 2 шт ( 8600 грн / 1 шт)
2. РПС под СВД 2 шт ( 1930 грн / 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ за 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€ за 1 пару)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 650 грн за 1 комплект )
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 55 грн за 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв

Список потребностей.
К сожалению , но пришлось потратить деньги которые собирали на берцы, срочно надо было купить 2 оптических прицела и 2 рпс для снайперов . И опять наша песня хороша начинай сначала. Честно говорю валюты хватает, но ее мы копим на ночные прицелы 2+ поколение.

*Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки ( 790 грн/ 1 пара ) 34 шт
2. Камуфляж ( 850 грн/ 1 комплект ) 15 комплектов минимум
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт ( 48000 грн / 1 шт)
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ за 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€ за 1 пару)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн за 1 комплект )
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 55 грн за 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Сегодня Грузия празднует День Независимости. Поздравляю!!!  МИРА НАМ ВСЕМ!!!

Вот такое "воспоминание о будущем" от Александра. 


Nata Pranzhu shared Alexandr Rotar's допис.
1 год. ·
Alexandr Rotar

Это была осень 2013-го, за месяц до майдана.
Волею судеб я оказался в Тбилиси, где мы провели неделю попав на день города, и основной целью было посмотреть "как у них", взять максимум информации и опыта и по возможности реализовать в Одессе.
Я много путешествовал, и не думал, что эта страна так западёт мне в душу. Но она смогла, потрясающие люди, уникальная природа, и атмосфера, когда ты чувствуешь себя так же комфортно, как дома.
Я познакомился с множеством людей, разных, но безумно интересных и открытых. Я узнал как организованы многие государственные процессы, и это повергло меня в шок. Ведь для того что бы жить открыто, честно и комфортно, в городе не нужно придумывать велосипед, нужно просто перестать пилить бюджеты, красть и отжимать, и начать работать, учится и развиваться.
Я узнал много нового о войне 2008-го из уст её участника, молодого парня, я и раньше не строил иллюзий, по поводу кто на кого напал, но он открыл мне тот ужас войны и "методы" русской армии, кто бы мог представить, что я увижу это всё спустя всего несколько месяцев уже в своей стране.
На сегодняшний день для Украинцев нет ближе народа, чем Грузины. Этот гордый народ поддерживает нас во всём.
Грузины отдавали, и продолжают отдавать свои жизни в нашей борьбе.
Спасибо Вам Братья. С праздником!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

Рпс для снайперов получили, прицелы послезавтра будут. Глушители бы еще, и я была бы вообще спокойна.

 




Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Видеорепортаж о наших "золотых ручках"!

As Ukrainian government struggles to finance its army, volunteers step in

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

Список потребностей.

*Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки 34 пары
2. Камуфляж 15 комплектов минимум
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт
5. Глушители АК 10 шт
6. Глушители СВД 4 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт
2. Термо носки 500 пар
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны
4. Кепки 400 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв

Мини отчет.
Спасибо тем кто помогает, и я и ребята преклоняемся перед вами.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно

Повторяю пост. Вопрос не решен. Ребятам на днях выезжать в АТО, резины можно сказать нет, на ней стремно с места тронуться, что говорить о поездке туда.
Nata Pranzhu

*Нужны 4 шт колеса
Для связистов ВМС
Шины: 185/75/R15
Б/у подходит, но не совсем убитые.*

---------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu

*Мы последние дни закупаем все необходимое для 2 снайперов пограничников.*
Благодаря Вам оптику, рпс, правильный камуфляж, берцы, кикиморы итд купили, надо глушители на СВД, 2 маленькие цацки, но нужные, 8500 грн / 1 шт и счастливы все.
Купить можете сами, для меня и ребят важен конечный результат.
Ну Вы поняли, очередной мой пост калядуна)))
P.S. Только не надо мне рассказывать, что кто то им должен выдать))). И так для инфы пограничники к МО и их реформам ни какого отношения не имеют, не относятся они к МО.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв
Nata Pranzhu

На след неделе едем к ребятам, из бытового : спирали от комаров, средства гигиены, сладенькое по возможности ( не шоколадное, без начинок, заводское).
Ланжероновская 3.
0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Срочно , очень горят комнатные сушилки для белья. Ну очень надо в офис. Пожалуйста*

----------


## maury88

Володимир Малофєєв
34 хв.

Сегодня комплект формы попал к бойцу в госпитале. Все подошло! Девочки, СПАСИБО!!!

Nata Pranzhu
 Пожалуйста, рада что подошел

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! Сегодня День Пограничника! Дорогие наши ЗАЩИТНИКИ, с праздником! Низкий поклон вам!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
8 год

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

С праздником мои любимые подопечные.

*С Днем Пограничника!!!!*

Я очень горжусь тем, что со многими из Вас знакома, сотрудничество с Вами приносит мне большое удовольствие.
Вы достойные дети своих родителей , отважные воины и защитники Украины.
Мы победим, мы обязательно победим, я в этом даже не сомневаюсь.
Мы всегда с Вами будем помнить тех, кого с нами уже нет.
Хочется за Вас сказать Служу украинскому народу!!!!!
Слава Украине!!!!

----------


## Hemolog

Для ПВЗ КП 14-й бригады нужен ноутбук. Ноутбук я отдам свой (Dell E6500 или E6400). Но у меня нет жёстких дисков. Вобщем, *нужен HDD 2.5" SATA* без бэдов. Меня отпускают домой на 3 дня, потом обратно в Черкасское. Поэтому, буду очень благодарен, если вы поможете мне закрыть вопрос до конца этой недели.
Звоните О50-94О-555-8.

----------


## maury88

Друзья, важная информация!!!!


Вот такая информация попалась в ленте ФБ. Подробностей никаких не знаю. Распространяйте среди воинов АТО и их семьях!!! 




https://www.facebook.com/yatsenyuk.a...e=1&permPage=1

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Андрею за 5000 грн, Лене за 1000 грн. На счете 6000 грн.
Ну я к тому что на берцы все еще не хватает, просто мы чуток потратили то, что насобирали на прицелы для снайперов.
Не хватает еще 12000 грн.
А ехать нам на след неделе.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy. Денюшка на берцы

5*97 15:56
Popovnennya 5027.40UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 25.14UAH. Bal:11003.48UAH
Na bertsi.. Plschik Gorodnitskiy Dmitriy Bogdanovic

----------


## maury88

*День пограничника отметил Одесский отряд морской охраны*

Они всегда стоят лицом к опасности. Сегодня отмечают праздник пограничников. Уже второй год пограничники отмечают профессиональный праздник в условиях войны....

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Получила долгожданный подарок от любимых подопечных .
Спасибо



Alexandr Rotar

Кто там не любит сепаратистов?
Вы просто не умеете их готовить.
Встречайте скоро в зоне АТО




Nata Pranzhu
46 хв

О берцы, берцы, мы таки собрали на них деньги и заказали. Спасибоооооооо!!!!

Update 28/05

Список потребностей

*Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки 34 пары . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 15 комплектов минимум
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт.
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт
5. Глушители АК 10 шт
6. Глушители СВД 4 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт
2. Термо носки 500 пар
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны
4. Кепки 400 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты 

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Ещё один репортаж о праздновании Дня Пограничника.



http://glasweb.com/den-pogranichnika-v-odesse/

-------------------------------------------
Nata Pranzhu
8 год

Продолжаем раздавать телевизоры и двд.


 

--------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила своє відеозапис.
7 год

Хорошее видео

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/videos/vb.100001596224561/952689991460866/?type=2&theater

ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 хв

На след неделе едем. Очень надо докупить еще необходимое, мы и так молодцы благодаря Вам и еще 2 спонсорам за неделю закрыли потребностей на 250 000 грн, но надо еще многое.

Список потребностей

*Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки 34 пары . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 15 комплектов минимум
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт.
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт
5. Глушители АК 10 шт
6. Глушители СВД 4 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт
2. Термо носки 500 пар
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны
4. Кепки 400 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
3. Сигареты 

------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Нужны деревянные шпалы железнодорожные. Для военных надо. У кого завалялись звоните 0503361189

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв. · Odessa

1/06/15 офис не работает.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Alexandr Rotar
1 год.

Alexandr Rotar

Ночь, отличное время суток для охоты. Встречайте скоро в АТО.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
29 хв · Odessa

Глаза снайпера.
Пару дней и в АТО.
Да мы давно не возим тонны еды, мы возим маленькие коробочки. И если бы вы знали как они там нужны.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
14 хв · Odessa

Список потребностей

*
Одесский погранотряд:*

1. Берцы облегченки 34 пары . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж 15 комплектов минимум
3. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт.
4. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт
5. Глушители АК 10 шт
6. Глушители СВД 4 шт
7. Боковое крепление на свд 3 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт
2. Термо носки 500 пар
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны
4. Кепки 400 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захистникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Мы таки решили сегодня открыть офис. Через час на месте и до 19.00.
Всех жду, сетка ждет тоже.
Еще хочу напомнить на выходные едем к 2 подразделениям везем много приборов, гидраторы, рюкзаки итд, все самое нужное.
У кого есть возможность купить средства от комаров, и средства гигиены приносите не стесняйтесь. И я и ребята скажут спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
30 хв

Nata Pranzhu

Приходите плести сетки. Не стесняйтесь. Ручной труд облагораживает человека




Nata Pranzhu
5 хв · Odessa

Пограничники отчет.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

 

 

 




Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв · Odessa

Понимаю, что всем надоела со своими списками, но это надо не мне, а ребятам там. Сами видите как быстро Слава Богу и спонсорам получается закрывать дорогие приборы, но есть кроме них еще и другие очень важные потребности. Прошу помочь.
Мы не возим картошку и сало, нам не нужен пиар, наша цель одна " Помочь хорошо видеть и выполнять боевые задачи".

Список потребностей

*Одесский погранотряд из горящего :*

1. Камуфляж 15 комплектов минимум
2. Ночной прицел 2+ поколение 2 шт . 1 шт заказали. Надо еще 1 шт.
3. Коллиматорные прицелы 5 шт
4. Глушители АК 10 шт
5. Глушители СВД 4 шт
6. Боковое крепление на свд 3 шт

-------------------------------------------

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€/ 1 пара)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект)
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2. Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Приносите средства от комаров. Больше ни чего не прошу.
Не могу я потратить копейки которые остались на обмундирование и приборы, не могу.
Ехать нам на днях.
Спасибо.
Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с маком и трезубцем .

----------


## maury88

Спасибо вам, люди!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Михаилу за 100$ и Виктории 200$.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu

Все устали, война, жопа с работой, полная задница с экономикой, бегающие с кричалками борцуны, и вся эта хрень убивает в людях веру в победу, светлое будущее.
Но что делать ребятам которые находятся там? Многие из них пошли добровольцами, многие по мобилизации, они пошли защищать Вас, что бы Вы могли ходить на работу, водить своих детей в школу и садик, гулять спокойно по городу не думаю о том, что сейчас что то прилетит и надо где то прятаться. Они не виноваты в том, что в стране война, да война, не могу я это называть АТО.
Каждый день я как и многие волонтеры получаю много звонков, помогите надо ...., но это надо похоже надо только им и таким как я. К сожалению именно так, я устала бегать по городу и колядовать, пожалуйста помогите, пожалуйста купите, пожалуйста прийдите помогите руками, а в ответ на тебя смотрят как на идиотку и говорят это не наша война или да жалко мальчиков, но я не помогу нет возможности и отходя на пару метров садясь в хорошую машину, обнимая жену и детей, и не задумываясь над тем, что именно благодаря тем кто на войне не дает х*йлу пройти дальше он может это делать.
Я неделю назад написала о том что Слава Богу купили много оптики, амуниции и собираемся к ребятам, прошу только средства от комаров и средства гигиены, и что Вы думаете офис завалили так, что нет места пройти ? Ага, если бы, его так много что дискотеку устроить можно. Прошу приходите поработайте рукам, мы тут чуть чуть вяжем сетки, ну нужны они позарез и много, и Вы думаете очередь стоит?
И каждый день думаю, а мне это зачем? Много раз я пыталась все нах бросить, но оказывается я уже на такой стадии волонтеронаркомании, что поздно доктор, больной помер. Ну не могу я сказать нет. Почему ? Да потому, что со многими ребятами мы с первых дней войны, да потому что они стали для нас больше чем военные, они стали родными, многие из них уже по второму и третьему разу там, они оставили тут жен и детей, для того что бы Вы были рядом со своими.
Я очень давно фильтрую то, что просят ребята и это видно я думаю многим в списках потребностей, я не делаю это более года для собственной выгоды, пиара, политики, я делаю так потому что меня так воспитали " помоги ближнему своему".
Еще раз хочу обратится ко всем, кто понимает, что ребята там не виноваты в том, что происходит вокруг нас, они исполняют свой долг перед собой и нами.
И не надо мне писать Порошенко должен, МО и ГШ должны, мы все виноваты в том, что имеем сейчас, ни кто не просил выбирать то, что большая часть страны выбрала в 2010 и терпела все это столько лет.
И закончу словами своей бабушки " мы сами враги себе ".

----------


## maury88

Друзья, в АТО опять  бои... Пожалуйста, кто может, помогите! 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Срочный сбор финансов на прицел ночного видения . ( один купили, надо еще минимум один).
Цена 2100$.
Это не просто горит, а так что надо было еще вчера .
Спасибо Диме он прислал 10000 грн.
Надо еще 40000 грн.
Не просто прошу, умоляю.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.
-------------------------------------
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

----------


## maury88

ЛЮДИ, СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Спасибо всем кто откликнулся. За 2 часа мы собрали сумму на прицел 25000 грн и завтра 1000$ получу ( 500$ и 500$).
Завтра покупаем и в срочном порядке все везем.
Я думаю все понимают , что это не придел, мы и особенно ребята будут очень благодарны за оптику еще.
Отдельное спасибо Dmitriy Gorodnitskiy с его легкой руки и 10 тыс грн мы начали сбор срочный на прицел. И о боги 2 часа и все готово.
Люблю всех.
Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо очень большое.
Сегодня день супер , у меня нет слов.
Спасибо.* На сейчас за сегодня 80 тыс грн.*
Боже благослови Украину и дай сил ее защитникам.
Все поступления под постом https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/posts/955727754490423

----------------------

СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!!!!!!!! 

пысы. Если кому-то не видно скрины поступлений(в комментах по ссылке выше), то сообщите, я перенесу все сюда.

----------


## Сергей Анатоль

Слава Украине!

----------


## maury88

> Слава Украине!


 Героям Слава!

 :smileflag:  Как приятно! Новичек на ОФ и сразу в тему помощи!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв
Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Купили сегодня еще один прицел. Спасибо всем кто вчера откликнулся.
Специально фото двух рядом прицелов сделала, для тех кто любить поговорить .

 

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
20 хв · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт)
2. Термо носки 500 пар ( 0,85€/ 1 пара)
3. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект)
4. Кепки 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт)
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт)
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт)

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*
1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!
Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Панамок много не бывает. Купили чуток 230 шт

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 хв. біля Odessa ·


Сегодня все молодцы. Людей пришло много, а это значит процесс пойдет быстрее.
Спасибо всем кто приходит плести сетки.
Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь с понедельника по субботу с 11.00 до 19.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Тату сделали.
Спасибо Евгению, главный по тату.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
38 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 10 new photos.

Для одесских погранцов.
Спасибо Александру и Елене.

 

 

 

 

 

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Хлопчик

подскажите ..где можно недорого приобрести летние   берцы..сын просил узнать..скоро должен в отпуск придти мой воин..и ещё нужно несколько футболок и чехол на каску..

----------


## maury88

*Хлопчик*, позвоните по тел вверху страницы, у Наташи наверняка есть нужная Вам информация. Низкий поклон ВСЕМ нашим воинам!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Спаковать. С Богом.
Отчет на днях.
Держим за ребят кулачки и молимся.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв. біля Odessa ·


Спасибо хорошим ребятам с Могилянки.
3000$




Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 хв. біля Odessa ·


Спасибо Сергею 1000$.



Спасибо Вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
8 хв

Nata Pranzhu

Мтр чуть купили погранцам.




Nata Pranzhu

Без бриллиантов и изумрудов, но намного ценнее для приборов.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
46 хв · Odessa

Каждая маскировочная сетка которую девочки плетут в офисе, с сегодня будет отмечена фирменным знаком.
Девочки молодцы, я ни как не могу с ними научиться, но зато у меня хорошо получается добывать им материал )))

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 

Мої вітання, Ната!!!

Nata Pranzhu

Очень тронута.
Спасибо любимым пограничникам.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо ребятам с Могилянки 500$.



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!
Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
38 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо другу.
1000$ на счёт валютный .



Спасибо Вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*Очень нужна ткань для маскировочных сетей!* 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
45 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Надо белая ткань или постельное, только ХБ.* Принимаем без ограничений.
Ланжероновская 3, первая фасадная дверь с маком и трезубцем.
0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
45 хв · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. Надо еще 100 шт
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили. Надо еще 185.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 58 пар заказали. Надо еще 142 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт)
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили. Надо еще 60 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв · Odessa

До понедельника надо оплатить 100 пар берц. Цена 1 пары 495 грн. Грн почти нет. $ тратить не могу заказала на них ночные прицелы и оптические прицелы.
Please help.
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем.
-----------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova shared Владимир Кузьмович's відео.
33 хв ·

Я видела этот БТР, когда он был похож на консервную банку, причем вскрытую! Когда ребят в Крыму блокировали, они, чтобы врагам не досталась техника насыпали в двигатель песок!!!! И вот, два месяца работы и он как новенький!!! Вот такие золотые руки у наших моряков!


Владимир Кузьмович

Спасибо!!!
1. Елене Грековой и Наталии Пранжу (за организацию поставки запчастей и их оплату);
2. Дмитрию с авторынка "Яма" ( за поставку рениво-технических изделий);
3. Директору СТО "Recar", Дульдееву Валерию за помощь в ремонте и покупке запчастей;
4. И всем кто принимал участие в ремонте БТРа!
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВСЕМ!!!!!!


Видео по ССЫЛКЕ

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

2 фотографии, 2 истории, одна война.
То, что нам прилетает(((
И Труселя )))
Полный фото отчет о доставке 2 подразделениям завтра, а пока так ....

 


ВСЕМ МИРА!!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu
5 год · Odessa

РТгр морской пехоты получили: термофутболки, панамки, и прицел ночного видения, чуть средств гигиены и средства от комаров.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Средства от комаров принимаем пока лето без ограничений. Ближайшая отправка вторник. Ждем Вас.
Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь с тризубцем и маком

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

*До понедельника надо оплатить 100 пар берц.* Цена 1 пары 495 грн. Грн почти нет. $ тратить не могу заказала на них ночные прицелы и оптические прицелы.
Please help.
Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем.
-----------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

На берцы пришло 1001 грн и 500 грн сегодня. Общая сумма необходимая на 100 пар 49500 грн. В понедельник, максимум вторник надо оплатить .

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв.
Nata Pranzhu‎Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
*
До понедельника надо оплатить 100 пар берц. Цена 1 пары 495 грн.* Грн почти нет. $ тратить не могу заказала на них ночные прицелы и оптические прицелы.

*Please help.*

Ланжероновская 3, первый этаж, входная фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем.
-----------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
5 хв

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо за денюшки на берцы. Но нам еще не хватает.
Общая сумма 49500 грн, сейчас 18000 грн есть. Оплатить надо максимум вторник. 





Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Леночке 5000 грн в офис на берцы

Спасибо Вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu

И я опять о берцах. Пока собрали 23000 грн. Общая сумма 49500 грн. Во вторник надо сделать оплату. $ не тратим на них заказаны прицелы ночного видения и оптические. А еще надо срочно металлоискатели, но пока ищу хорошую надежную модель и прицениваюсь.
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
30 хв · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. Надо еще 100 шт
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили. Надо еще 185.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 58 пар заказали. Надо еще 142 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили. Надо еще 60 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
44 хв · Odessa

Одесские пограничники получили: 1 прицел ночного видения 2+ поколение, 2 дальномера, 20 рпс под Ак, 20 тактических перчаток, 40 трехточечные ремни, 40 гидраторы, 20 рюкзаки 35 литров , 100 панамки

 

 

 

 



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв · Odessa

Белгород Днестровский погранотряд получил: 2 прицела оптических, 2 кольца и боковая планка, 2 рпс под свд, 2 кикиморы, 5 ножей глок, 70 балаклав


 

 

 

Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
31 хв · Odessa

Спасибо за денюшку на берцы, Лене на карточку , но еще не хватает. Спасибо всем кто помогает.

 

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar
1 год. · Odessa

Едем на закупку: камуфляж по супер сладкой цене 11€ комплект, гидраторы 12€, чехлы под пластина osprey с подсумками 40€. Но это то на что хватает средств, конечно хочется взять больше, так как потребностей ну уж очень много.
Как всегда колядую, ну вот так получается, что без колядунства, волонтер не волонтер, армия не армия.
Прошу помочь с финансами.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Лене на карточку
5*97 20:20
Popovnennya 2100.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH)

Спасибо Вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Друзья, может кому-нибудь эта информация будет полезна.

Бесплатные курсы ИТ воинам АТО

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. 100 шт заказала. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили Надо еще 155.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 58 пар заказали. Надо еще 142 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили, 40 шт заказали . Надо еще 20 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Едем на закупку: камуфляж по супер сладкой цене 11€ комплект, гидраторы 12€, чехлы под пластина osprey с подсумками 40€. Но это то на что хватает средств, конечно хочется взять больше, так как потребностей ну уж очень много.
Как всегда колядую, ну вот так получается, что без колядунства, волонтер не волонтер, армия не армия.
Прошу помочь с финансами.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Хорошие разгрузки у спутник гир. Купили пару штук на пробу, я довольна, жду что ребята скажут.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Напоминаю, мы еще чуть чуть вяжем.
Руки нужны.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 хв. · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. 100 шт заказала. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили, 40 шт заказали . Надо еще 20 шт.
9. Металлоискатели 2 шт ( 250$\ 1 шт) купили вопрос закрыт.
10. Жилеты под броне пластины osprey 30 шт ( 40€\ 1 шт) 15 шт купили. Надо еще 15 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*
1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. 100 шт заказала. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили, 40 шт заказали . Надо еще 20 шт.
9. Металлоискатели 2 шт ( 250$\ 1 шт) купили вопрос закрыт.
10. Жилеты под броне пластины osprey 30 шт ( 40€\ 1 шт) 15 шт купили. Надо еще 15 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв. · Vinniki

Потребностей много, а вот с деньгами плохо.
Посмотрите потребности, каждый может купить сам, для меня главное, что бы это было у ребят.

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Термо футболки 300 шт ( 1,5€ / 1 шт) 200 шт купили. 100 шт заказала. Вопрос закрыт.
2. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
3. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
4. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
5. Тепловизор 3 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт)
6. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
7. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
8. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили, 40 шт заказали . Надо еще 20 шт.
9. Металлоискатели 2 шт ( 250$\ 1 шт) купили вопрос закрыт.
10. Жилеты под броне пластины osprey 30 шт ( 40€\ 1 шт) 15 шт купили. Надо еще 15 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Ребята очень довольны прицелом. Заказала еще, деньги отложила, на днях должны привезти. Но такие же надо и другим подразделениям, помогайте, можете купить сами, не знаете где, подскажу, главное что бы у ребят они были.

 



Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Срочно надо закупить дель рыболовецкую для плетения маскировочных сеток, у нас не хватает грн. Надо 3500 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------

Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Прошу репост.
Нужна белая ткань или постельное белое ХБ.
Много.
Принимаем без ограничений.
Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем с 11 до 19 кроме воскресенья

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Уважаемые дамы, а шо такое ? Вы где? У нас на сетки от подразделений очередь, а Вы позволяете себе пропускать приход в офис. Сегодня 2 человека плетут сетки. Скажите мне это нормально ? Милости прошу, чистить карму и найти совесть.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
28 хв

Nata Pranzhu

Одна Львовская мастерица передала мотанки.
Деньги от продажи 100% идут на помощь военных.
Стоимость 1 шт - 400 грн.
Всего 4 шт.
Находятся в офисе.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 12 new photos.

Купили на прошлой неделе. Спасибо всем кто помогает.

 

 

 

 


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

 

 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
44 хв

Nata Pranzhu

И еще разгрузки

----------


## Антари

Подскажите адрес где сети плетете, и время, спасибо.

----------


## maury88

> Подскажите адрес где сети плетете, и время, спасибо.


 Доброе утро! На каждой странице я стараюсь, что б верхним постом была информация о группе(счета, как связаться, телефоны). 

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
Спасибо Вам!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 хв. · Odessa

Финансы поют романсы, а потребностей выше крыши.

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Кепки/ Панамы 400 шт ( 50 грн / 1 шт) 230 шт купили, надо еще 170 шт
3. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
4. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт)
5. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт заказали
6. Коллиматоры 20 шт ( 4500 грн / 1 шт).
7. Гидраторы 100 шт ( 11€\ 1 шт) 40 шт купили, 40 шт заказали . Надо еще 20

-------------------------------------------
*
Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Поздравляю!!!  :smileflag: 

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо любимым пограничникам. Вы меня балуете. Каждую неделю по букету. Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
27 хв · Odessa

*Срочно прошу фин помощь.*

Горит оплатить 3 шт боковые планки на СВД ( прицелы 3 шт купила сегодня) 3600 грн. еще 12 шт рюкзаки для РЭР ВМС 4590 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
-------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Дякую за посилку від Мирослава і Валентина з Калгарі.







Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Сегодня купили. Вечером будет еще 2 прицела.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Без Вас мы ни кто.

 



Nata Pranzhu
18 хв. біля Odessa ·


Спасибо Pavlo Pavlo Polamarchuk




СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

А это самый дорогой подарок нам от ребят. Спасибо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Купили. Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

*Друзья, ХЕЛП!!!!*

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв

С момента написания поста поступило мне на карточку 500 грн и Лене 300 грн и 98 грн.
Ребята спасайте.
Реально не хватает грн.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Срочно прошу фин помощь.
Горит оплатить 3 шт боковые планки на СВД ( прицелы 3 шт купила сегодня) 3600 грн. еще 12 шт рюкзаки для РЭР ВМС 4590 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв

К сожалению , но еще не хватает средств.

*Please help*

----------


## maury88

Ура!!!! Нашу Леночку наградили Орденом Княгини Ольги!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

По ссылке видео, послушайте, какие хорошие слова сказала Лена!

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Antonia Celina

Мои любимые девочки Княги Ольги

https://www.facebook.com/groups/odessa4army/permalink/893834864008336/

----------


## maury88

Спасибо тем, кто помогает!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв. ·

На рюкзаки поступили деньги за 2 дня оплатили. Еще на планки не хватает

----------


## maury88

СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Спасибо. Вы услышали мои молитвы.
5*97 14:16
Popovnennya 10050.00UAH (CASH PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 50.25UAH. Bal:10134.67UAH
Popolnenie kartischeta

МИРА ВСЕМ!!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

И опять СПА-СИ-БО!!! 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое

Date:26/06 14:31 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-999 UAH (Smol's'kii Volodimir Geor) Balance=1493.53 UAHInfo: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

----------


## Author13

Спасибо вам за вашу работу!

----------


## maury88

> Спасибо вам за вашу работу!


   :smileflag:  Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто понимает как ТАМ ребятам и помогает, чем может!  Вместе выстоим!!!

Наташе, Лене, Александру низкий поклон за их работу!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

29/06 офис не работает

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Если у кого то есть желание поплести сетки, офис открыт.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Пограничники благодарят волонтеров. )

Nata Pranzhu

И опять подарок  от пограничников.
Балуют меня и я их. Любовь это навсегда )))



Nata Pranzhu

А так погранслужба говорит спасибо нашему волонтеру пограничнику Artem Krsheminsky




Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Очень нужна коляска в хорошем состоянии. Пишите звоните Наталия 0503361189 .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Купили берцы для связистов ВМС в АТО, и металлоискатели для Белгород Днемтровских погранцов , спасибо Никола Юа за дополнительные катушки к ним.

----------


## Рубаха

Срочно нужен рабочий холодильник  не очень большой только в рабочем состоянии ХимиЯ и предметы личной гигиены. Для одесских военных, которые отправляются в ротацию на Восток Украины.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! К сожалению коляску ещё не нашли...

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.

Нужна коляска детская. Считайте что лично мне, настолько мне близок тот кому она нужна.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Щойно · Odessa

Понимаю, что все озабочены взрывами, законами. И это важно, но там ребята поверьте мне надеяться только на Вас, а у меня есть желание закрыть потребности по 3 подразделениям подопечных и с Вашей помощью дальше браться за новые подразделения.

*Общие ГОРЯЩЕЕ потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 850 грн / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт)
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.
5. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$\ 1 шт).

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! Дюк будет помогать нашим ребятам защищать Украину!  :smileflag: 

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Тату сделали. Женя большое тебе спасибо, ты лучший мастер тату приборов.

 



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Julia Goncharova за аптечки для Белгород Днестровских пограничников. В понедельник доставим.



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Вот какая красота!!!

Nata Pranzhu

Я это сделала. Теперь самый крутой флаг у нас в офисе. Все своими руками ни кого не подпустила.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Перед большой отправкой на 3 подразделения докупила. В понедельник все пакуем и едет. Спасибо всем кто помогает.





Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв · Odessa

Срочный сбор финансов на 2 тепловизора. Цена 1 шт 2700€. Это спасает жизни ребят, и дает им возможность увидеть вовремя тех кто лезть к нам, а значит быстро отреагировать.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
31 хв. · Odessa ·

Спасибо Диме.
Сбор продолжаем. Цена 1 тепловизора 2700€ надо 2 шт
5*97 13:25
Popovnennya 5027.40UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 25.14UAH. Bal:18590.24UAH
Perevod na kartu PrivatBanka

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв. · Odessa ·

Спасибо. Продолжаем сбор на 2 тепловизора . Цена 1 шт 2700€.
5*97 13:48
Popovnennya 500.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 2.50UAH. Bal:19087.74UAH
Perevod na kartu PrivatBanka. Plschik Pinchuk Maksim Valentinovic

СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спаковались . С Богом. К сожалению все меньше отвозим ребятам, но зато очень ценное. Спасибо тем кто помогает.



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Александр Ротарь доставил сегодня ребятам аптечки, и провел их с родными в АТО. Спасибо Народному тылу в лице Julia Goncharova за возможность передать пограничникам аптечки.

 



Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Срочный сбор финансов на 2 тепловизора. Цена 1 шт 2700€. Это спасает жизни ребят, и дает им возможность увидеть вовремя тех кто лезть к нам, а значит быстро отреагировать.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
43 хв

Сбор продолжается, пока нет даже на половину 1 шт, а очень сильно надо 2 шт. Цена 1 тепловизора 2700€.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Срочный сбор финансов на 2 тепловизора. Цена 1 шт 2700€. Это спасает жизни ребят, и дает им возможность увидеть вовремя тех кто лезть к нам, а значит быстро отреагировать.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
5 год


Счастливый обладатель бинокля. Ксюша Алексеева задание выполнено.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв

Я не просто так пишу об этом каждый день. Мы благодаря Вам ,за месяц купили 4 ночные прицела и 6 оптических , 2 дальномера, 2 металлоискатели, много камуфляжа, берц, гидраторов, рюкзаков итд. Но ребятам нужны очень еще глазки. Я не прошу еду итд, я прошу то, что помогает выжить.
Nata Pranzhu

Срочный сбор финансов на 2 тепловизора. Цена 1 шт 2700€. Это спасает жизни ребят, и дает им возможность увидеть вовремя тех кто лезть к нам, а значит быстро отреагировать.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо. Денюшки на 2 тепловизора продолжаем собирать.
5*97 18:33
Popovnennya 8500.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 42.50UAH. pomosch armii. Plschik Leydiker Igor Aleksandrovic


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо. Еще на тепловизор
5*97 22:52
Popovnennya 1000.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia

Date:10.07 13:01 Card:4029-6902 Popolnenie=1,001.00 UAH KOZHUKHARENKO OLEG VJACHESLAVOVICH,2625400762 Balance=1508.62 UAH


Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 6 new photos.

С сегодня буду выставлять отчеты по последней доставке.
Первые связисты ВМС , 24 человека одели в камуфляж британский новый, берцы облегченки, термофутболки . И по мелочам гвозди, масло для смазки оружия, скобы.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. И спасибо ребятам за службу.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Белгород Днестровские пограничники ( саперы) получили металлоискатели от нас, довольные страшно.
Отдельное спасибо Никола Юа за модернизацию металлоискателей и дополнительные катушки. Вы супер.
Спасибо всем кто помогает. Спасибо ребятам.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Третий.
Белгород Днестровские пограничники. 20 чел. Рпс, камуфляж, термофутболки, гидраторы.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. Спасибо ребятам.

 

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu
4 год.

Наша совместная посылка с Эмма Маева год назад приземлилась в Луганский аэропорт. Помню когда написала пост, что будем отправлять туда посылку, ни кто не верил, все говорили, что мы аферисты, что там они окружены. А нам пофиг было ( хотя и обидно), но мы тогда это сделали. Отдельное спасибо нашему другу Taras Brus, его с нами уже нет, но именно он тогда приложил большие усилия, что бы борт вылетел с Чугуева, и парашютами посылки сбросили ребятам.

----------


## maury88

Вот пост годичной давности об этой такой необычной доставке. Могли ли мы все тогда представить, что через год ещё ничего не закончится? МИРА ВСЕМ!!!





> И ещё чуть-чуть новостей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Марина Телецкая опубликовала обновлением статуса Оксаны Диордийчук.
> ...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 11 new photos.

И четвертый отчет.
На этой недели порадовали 4 подразделения.
Одесские пограничники.
Берцы, камуфляж, ночной прицел, дневные прицелы, термофутболки, арафатки.
Все довольные. Все говорят большое спасибо за поддержку.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. Спасибо ребятам.
Разом і до кінця.

 

 

 

 

 

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Женя. Наш любимый татуировщик. Твои последние шедевры, подняли боевой дух. Это слова ребят: " супер сделано, мы офигели - передай от нас ему отдельное спасибо!!!"

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
35 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Продолжаем собирать на 2 тепловизора. Стоимость 1 шт 2700€.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. Сегодня поступило.
5*97 13:10
Popovnennya 4000.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 20.00UAH. Bal:32673.69UAH
Perevod lichnih sredstv. Poluchatel GREKOVA ELENA KONSTANTINOVNA. Plsch

5*97 16:36
Popovnennya 510.00UAH (PAYMENTS UAH) Komissia 2.55UAH. Bal:33181.14UAH
Perevod na kartu PrivatBanka. Plschik Telischuk Andrey Vladimirovic

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-----------------------------------------


Спасибо вам! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
43 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Вновь сформированному вч в Одессе необходимо :
1.Орг.техника(комп.принтеры,факс)
2.Мебель(столы,стулья,шкафы,тумбочки)
3.канцелярия

Кто готов помочь приносите в офис : Ланжероновская 3 , фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем.

----------


## maury88

Доброй ночи!

Nata Pranzhu додає 7 new photos.

И еще одни обладатели новой экипы и раций.
Они и я всегда радуемся как дети.
Красавчики.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Я буду писать об этом часто, писала и буду.
Люди не несите волонтерам продукты.
Нет голодных в АТО, лучше потраченные деньги на горшок, купить то, что не выдают реально, а это в основном приборы, да есть подразделения не все одетые и обутые, не у всех есть рюкзаки, кепки, рпс итд и это тоже надо, но не еда.
Хватит тратить деньги которые очень тяжело достаются людьми на горшок, хватит.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Nataliya Vyetrogon и ее канадским друзьям . На счёт otp bank поступили 680$ на тепловизор.
*И ура !!!! На 1 тепловизор нам хватает.*
Продолжаем собирать на еще 1 шт.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
----------------------------------------




Спасибо вам !!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Очень надо светлое постельное или ткань, обязательно ХБ.
И конечно же руки, что бы плести сетки.
2-3 сетки 6х9 метров в неделю которые мы плетем это очень мало, у нас по подразделениям нашим потребностей в них больше чем мы делаем.
А у нас дома все оттенки зеленого.
Ждем Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем. С 11.00 до 20.00 кроме воскресенья.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
49 хв · Odessa

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 11-15€ / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт) 1 заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.
5. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$\ 1 шт). Купили вопрос закрыт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
-------------------------------------------
Адрес чека США и PayPal предоставляются по запросу в личку или на электронную почту [email protected]
-------------------------------------------
www.odessa4army.org.ua
-------------------------------------------
Фин отчет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t0YJSCL2iWmxtrLIFN1G5XA/htmlview?pli=1
------------------------------------------
Список постоянных потребностей :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LX77R547VO_cf6GCRM9uRsdlTY0k88CwnrzCJ1HJtu8/mobilebasic?pli=1
-------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

[email protected]
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
10 хв.

*Это крик души. Очень надо светлое постельное или ткань ХБ.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Если у кого то случайно есть лишний кондиционер, примем в офис. После войны вернем.
Очень душно, в основном приходят люди в возрасте, тяжело и душно.

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!


Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Замоталась последние дни и забыла написать о событии важном которое произошло год назад.
20/07/2014 года Я, Александр Ротарь, Helena Grekova, Людмила Нечаева , провожали наших морских пограничников в ато. Это было первое подразделение которое мы полностью обеспечили от и до. И тогда мы прыгали как дети, потому что получилось, хотя честно изначально я не верила.
Провожал ребят с нами Artem Krsheminsky, а сейчас он и сам пограничник.
С ребятами мы стали друзьями, настоящими друзьями, и в горе и в радости.
Все вернулись живыми , 2 человека прошли плен.
Спасибо всем кто помогает, низкий поклон.

 


Спасибо вам!!! Спасибо воинам-защитникам!!! МИРА ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
45 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Нужен бесплатный установщик кондиционера в офис на Ланжероновской. Денюшки на него сегодня привезли, завтра поеду покупать.
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
25 хв · Odessa

Одетые, с рпс, гидраторами И так далее Белгород Днестровские пограничники. Спасибо всем кто помогает.



Спасибо вам!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
36 хв

*Общие потребности по подопечным подразделениям:*

1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 11-15€ / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт) 1 заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.

-------------------------------------------

*Постоянные потребности :*

1. Средства гигиены
2 Средства от комаров ( спираль желательно)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------
http://www.odessa4army.org.ua/


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Нужен установщик кондиционера в офис на Ланжероновской .*
Плиз

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*У нас финансовая попа. Сегодня переведи всю валюту и грн на тепловизор. Потребностей выше крыши.
И они ребятам очень нужны.*
1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 11-15€ / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт) 1 заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Крыльям Феникса за средства для бритья и медикаменты.
Пойдет Одесским и Белгород Днестровским пограничникам.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

А у нас наша песня хороша, начинай сначала.
Постельное или белая ткань ХБ , надо, очень и очень.
У нас потребностей в сетках больше чем успеваем плести, а если не будет ткани, то вообще печаль будет.
Приносите Ланжерновская 3 фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 new photos.

Год назад мы начали варить противокумулятивные экраны для Бтр и БМП.
Потом мы их модернизировали и они были еще лучше, всему учились, ни кто раньше из нас этого не делал.
Саша приехал с АТО и сказал " ужас там на технике заборы и панцирные кровати, надо что то делать".
Спасибо ребятам которые сутками на складе варили экраны, а потом прожили на Широком лане пару недель приваривали их.
Егор и Сергей Филиппов именно Ваши руки это все делали.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.

Прошу Помошь
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

У нас финансовая попа. Сегодня переведи всю валюту и грн на тепловизор. Потребностей выше крыши.
И они ребятам очень нужны.
1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 11-15€ / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2700€\ 1 шт) 1 заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu

Ребята реально денег на покупку прицелов , тепловизоров и амуниции нет.
Это конец Волонтерства нашего с Helena Grekova наверно.
Все рано или поздно заканчивается, но когда закончится война .....?

Если кто то может помочь ребятам буду очень благодарна, Вы можете это сделать сами, надо подсказать где купить дешевле? без проблем. Отвезти тоже можете сами.

Для нас главное помощь ребятам, главное что бы вернулись живыми, главное что бы могли обнять родных.

1. Камуфляж британский 200 комплектов китель и штаны ( 11-15€ / комплект) 15 комплектов купили, 30 комплектов купили , 20 комплектов купили. Надо еще 135.
2. Берцы 200 пар ( 495 грн / пара ) 67 пар заказали. Надо еще 133 пары
3. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€\ 1 шт) 1 заказали. Надо еще 1 шт
4. Прицелы ночного видения 4 шт ( 2100$\ 1 шт) 2 шт купили . Надо еще 2 шт.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Сергею, 1000$ на приборы для ребят. Спасибо всем кто помогает.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та 4 іншими

Прошу перепост.

Многие волонтеры устраивают аукционы. Это шанс купить ребятам необходимое. Мы тоже решили попробовать.
Ставим на аукцион флаг Украины, размер 2 метра на 2,5 метров.
Сделан на 100% моими руками.
Стартовая цена 5000 грн.
Окончание аукциона 29/07/15 в 12.00.



Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
36 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо.
Лене на карточку
5*97 13:19
Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24 2000.00UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
10 хв

Спасибо
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо большое.
Мне на карточку 5000 грн.
У нас большие и амбициозные планы на пару тепловизоров и прицелов, ну и пару металлоискателей было бы вообще сказка.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо всем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку поступление
5*97 17:04
Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya 498.00UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо.
5*97 17:39
Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24 200.00UAH. Platelschik Krasnova Nelli Evgenevna

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu

Нужна недорого квартира, комната в комуне или комната в семейном общежитие.
Для одной женщины.
Плиз это очень важно.
Пишите в личку.(ФБ)

------------------------

Напомню телефон Наташи 
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

У нас маленькое чп , у погранцов Белгород Днестровских разбилась линза в тепловизоре , замена ее это 2000$ , теплик стоит на балансе и его надо будет ремонтировать , будем искать за границей линзу дешевле, но сейчас мы не можем оставить ребят ночью вообще без глаз.
Надо срочно купить замену. Цена 2800€.
1 шт мы оплатили в пятницу, планировался другому подразделению, но так как форс мажор отдалим им. Но тем кому планировали тоже надо.
Ну как то так.
Срочный сбор на тепловизор , пока есть 1200$ и 5000 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Оксана Окопова спасибо.
На днях отчет о доставке.



-------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое
5*97 15:31
Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24 4000.00UAH. Platelschik Sedashov Stanislav Vladimirovich

--------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Ргтр морской пехоты , после ротации опять в АТО. Широкино.*

Ребята это горит, давайте всем миром поможем.
Бюджет в районе 300 000 грн.
Прошу посмотрите список, может кто то готов сам что то приобрести.

1. газовые горелки - 5 шт
2. кемелбеки -80 шт
3. радиостанции простенькие на 500 метров для связи в отделении-18шт,
4. панамки, кепки - 80 шт
5. форма - 80 шт
6. разгрузки- 80 шт
7. берцы - 80 пар
8. сварка 2 шт
9. электроды
10. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
11. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт, 12. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
13. Подсумки под магазины Ак 160 шт и гранаты 160 шт
14. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
15. Пленка для укрытия 5-7 рулонов
16. мыло шампунь . Много.
17. зубная паста. Много.
18. мочалки влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
19. провода 2х2,5 сечение,
20. стиральный порошок . Много
21. гвозди всех размеров по 2 кг, 22. рабочие перчатки 500 шт
23. топоры большие 5 шт, топоры маленькие 10 шт,
24. бензопилы 2 шт,
25. молотки 2 шт,
26. футболки - 80 шт.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Лена Ротари

Буду постить это постоянно. Эти ребята как и при выходе из Крыма, там в предыдущие разы в АТО надеются только на нас.
Мы должны помочь, прошу очень, они все большие умнички и уже много раз доказали свой патриотизм и силу борьбы.

Ргтр морской пехоты , после ротации опять в АТО. Широкино.
Ребята это горит, давайте всем миром поможем.
Бюджет в районе 300 000 грн.
Прошу посмотрите список, может кто то готов сам что то приобрести.

1. газовые горелки - 5 шт
2. кемелбеки -80 шт
3. радиостанции простенькие на 500 метров для связи в отделении-18шт,
4. панамки, кепки - 80 шт
5. форма - 80 шт
6. разгрузки- 80 шт
7. берцы - 80 пар
8. сварка 2 шт
9. электроды
10. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
11. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт, 12. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
13. Подсумки под магазины Ак 160 шт и гранаты 160 шт
14. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
15. Пленка для укрытия 5-7 рулонов
16. мыло шампунь . Много.
17. зубная паста. Много.
18. мочалки влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
19. провода 2х2,5 сечение,
20. стиральный порошок . Много
21. гвозди всех размеров по 2 кг, 22. рабочие перчатки 500 шт
23. топоры большие 5 шт, топоры маленькие 10 шт,
24. бензопилы 2 шт,
25. молотки 2 шт,
26. футболки - 80 шт.

------------------------------------------
Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:
Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт оплатили ждем.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое.
Спасибо всем кто помогает. Низкий поклон всем
5*97 14:21
Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24 10000.00UAH. Platelschik Osipenko Sergey Ivanovich

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо 100$ на карточку $ otp
OTPdirekt:28.07.2015 14:50: Popovnennya rahunku: 26208101539229. Suma: 100,00 USD

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Update 28/07/15

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

1. газовые горелки - 5 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт .
2. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) -80 шт
3. радиостанции простенькие на 500 метров для связи в отделении-18шт. Заказали . Вопрос закрыт.
4. Рпс Ак 80 шт
5. сварка 2 шт. Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
6. электроды . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
7. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
8. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
9. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
10. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
11. Пленка для укрытия 5-7 рулонов . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
12. мыло шампунь . Много.
13. зубная паста. Много.
14. мочалки влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
15. провода 2х2,5 сечение, Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
16. стиральный порошок . Много
17. гвозди всех размеров по 2 кг, Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
18. рабочие перчатки 500 шт Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
19. топоры большие 5 шт, топоры маленькие 10 шт, Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
20. бензопилы 2 шт, Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
21. молотки 2 шт, Заказали. Вопрос закрыт
22. футболки - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
23. Берцы - 80 пар. Хоть Нелли Стельмах и пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

------------------------------

Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Update 22:16. 28/07/15

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

То, что заказали уже из списка удалила.
Посмотрите кто и что может купить сам. Плиз.

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
7. мыло, шампунь . Много.
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар. Нелли Стельмах пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.
13. Тепловизоры ( 2800€), прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$) 

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

То, что заказали уже из списка удалила.
Посмотрите кто и что может купить сам. Плиз.

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
7. мыло, шампунь . Много.
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар. Нелли Стельмах пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.
13. Тепловизоры ( 2800€), прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Крылья Феникса за средства до и после бритья.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Наталии 90$ через PayPal. Спасибо Борису 200$ перевод western union

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Update 29/07/15

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

То, что заказали уже из списка удалила.
Посмотрите кто и что может купить сам. Плиз.

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 80 шт
7. мыло, шампунь . Много. Мыло дала Наташа Кручинина. Мыло не надо, только шампунь
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар. Нелли Стельмах пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.
13. Тепловизоры ( 2800€), прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо
5*97 12:42
Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya 598.00UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

За эту неделю потратили все деньги.
2800€ тепловизор, 600$ рюкзаки, 400$ рации, 18000 грн РПС, 530$ гидраторы и по мелочам гвозди, пленка итд.

Потребностей еще выше крыши. Пожалуйста помогите , купите сами если можете. Список ниже.
Ребятам это очень надо.
Ехать будем на след неделе.

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

Пересмотрите потребности, есть пункты 7,8,9,10 которые может купить почти каждый. По чуть чуть и соберем необходимое кол во

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт.
7. шампунь . Много. Мыло не надо, только шампунь
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар. Нелли Стельмах пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.
13. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*:

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу
*
*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Инне. 100$ наличные.



Спасибо ВАМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Тут такое дело. Дают бесплатно пару тонн огурцов свежих, ну пару это 10 тонн.
Все конечно не заберем, но половину точно хотим взять и раз такое дело засолить на зиму ребятам. Но стал вопрос с другим бочки, надо 60 литровые 20 бочек, цена 1 шт 160 грн, а у нас остаток 100$ и 1500 грн. Не могу последние деньги на них потратить.
Кто поможет купить бочки? На рынке Анжелика их продают. Машины грузовые есть , забрать сможем без проблем.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Oleg Chystyakov спасибо. Получили 200$ на PayPal.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Едем к ребятам в четверг 6/08 Широкино.

Блин и только сейчас поняла, что второй год подряд в этот день Саши не будет дома. В прошлом году в этот день ребята выходили с Должанского котла.

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*

Пересмотрите потребности, есть пункты 7,8,9,10 которые может купить почти каждый. По чуть чуть и соберем необходимое кол во

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт.
7. шампунь . Много. Мыло не надо, только шампунь
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт. 1 шт выдали , но надо еще 1 шт. Лето, война, жара. Надеюсь все понимают.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар. Нелли Стельмах пишет, что им давали . Да я подтверждаю давали с канадской гуманитарки, зимние берцы. Но сейчас лето, и в этих берцах с апреля месяца невозможно ходить, жарко, а летние не положено. Это будет последнее из списка что будем закупать.
13. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$) 


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*В след четверг 06/08/15 год ужасной трагедии, наши ребята выходили из Должанского котла.
Утром в 8.00 я разложу флаги, лампадки и цветы в двух местах в Одессе : Жуковского 1 и Приморская 37.
В 9.00 мы уже будем на кладбище.
Прошу Вас в течении дня у кого будет возможность приносить цветы, сходить в церковь поставить свечи за погибших ребят.
Спасибо заранее.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

В след четверг едем в Широкино , из горящего купить это берцы ( 450-495 грн пара ) 80 пар , термофутболки мин 80 шт ( 40 грн), 2 дизель генератора ( 15000 грн / шт) .
По деньгам 100$ и 516,37грн у Лены на карточке и 1515.78 грн у меня на карточке.
На PayPal 290$ но они с сша до нас дойдут только через 2 недели.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Начали получать закупки для ребят.
Как всегда за хорошую цену на теплик , спасибо Богдан Богдан Масляк, в этот раз еще и фирменной татушкой от Богдана, добавим еще свою и в АТО.
Рпс и рации тоже пришли. Завтра получаем гидраторы и рюкзаки.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!! 
----------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв

*SOS!!!*

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

В след четверг едем в Широкино , из горящего купить это берцы ( 450-495 грн пара ) 80 пар , термофутболки мин 80 шт ( 40 грн), 2 дизель генератора ( 15000 грн / шт) .
По деньгам 100$ и 516,37грн у Лены на карточке и 1515.78 грн у меня на карточке.
На PayPal 290$ но они с сша до нас дойдут только через 2 недели.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Финансов нет, потребности есть, ехать будем в четверг 06/08.

*Ргтр морской пехоты .*
Пересмотрите потребности, есть пункты 7,8,9,10 которые может купить почти каждый. По чуть чуть и соберем необходимое кол во

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт заказали. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. Стиральная машина б\у 1 шт,
5. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
6. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт заказали. Надо еще 50 шт.
7. шампунь . Много. Мыло не надо, только шампунь
8. зубная паста. Много.
9. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
10. стиральный порошок . Много
11. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
12. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар.
13. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------
*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*
Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

За вчера Лене на карточку поступило. На фото виден баланс. Пока нет слов, одни слезы.
Спасибо всем.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Диме 200$ перевод из Сша western. Спасибо Свете 10$ наличными. Спасибо Ларисе 100$ наличными.
Валюту собираем на прицелы.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Геннадию 100$ наличными.
Спасибо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Михаилу 100$ наличными.
Валюту собираем на приборы. Гривна очень нужна. У нас лежит неоплаченный счет на 18000 грн, а всего 2200 грн.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
58 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Лене на карточку
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Баланс Вы видите. $ на приборы. Есть долги в грн и потребности.

198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38098)**97
5*97 17:50
Bal. 811.88UAH

----------


## maury88

*Разом і до кінця.*



https://www.facebook.com/groups/odessa4army/911118828946606/?notif_t=group_activity

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Нужна до среды стиральная машина , б/у в рабочем состоянии подходит.
Ну очень надо. В четверг едем.
Please

-------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Змінено ·

Update
*Вопрос закрыт.*
Спасибо Владислав Балинский. Ура!!!

Нужна до среды стиральная машина , б/у в рабочем состоянии подходит.
Ну очень надо. В четверг едем.
Please
— з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
52 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Очень нужны машинки для стрижки волос 5 шт. До среды. Выезжаем в четверг к ребятам.*
Please help

--------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
5. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
6. шампунь . Много. Мыло не надо, только шампунь
7. зубная паста. Много.
8. мочалки , влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды . Много
9. стиральный порошок . Много
10. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
11. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар.
12. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу*

*0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Please help

У нас долг 18000 грн. $ есть , чуть за эту неделю собрали, но тратить их не можем собираем на приборы. Также есть горящие потребности.
Едем в четверг, до среды надо еще докупить необходимое.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
5. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
6. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
7. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар.
8. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Please help*

У нас долг 18000 грн. $ есть , чуть за эту неделю собрали, но тратить их не можем собираем на приборы. Также есть горящие потребности.
Едем в четверг, до среды надо еще докупить необходимое.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
5. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
6. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
7. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 80 пар.
8. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

----------


## maury88

С праздником, наши Защитники! Низкий поклон вам! Светлая память ушедшим! С днём ВДВ!

Nata Pranzhu
13 год. · Odessa · Змінено ·

Что могу сказать от себя за ВДВ. Для меня, я больше чем уверенна и для многих, до войны день ВДВ вызывал не очень приятные чувства , по городу бродили толпы мужиков с криками, и это напоминало больше 1 апреля.

Сейчас у меня такого чувства не только к ВДВ, а вообще к военным нет и уже к счастью ни когда не будет.

О ВДВ и о голубом берете я первый раз задумалась чуть больше года назад.

В апреле 2014 года наш друг из Львовской области поехал к другу в район Славянска на блок пост отвезти еду и воду, приехав туда, он понял, что не имеет право просто возвращаться домой, и он остался с ребятами ( 80-ка). Вышел он с ними с АТО 3/09/14, он пробыл с ребятами неофициально, он на равне с ними воевал, последний месяц в АТО его назначили командиром экипажа .
Они были на самом жестком блок посту Славянска 3а , потом их перебросили в Луганский аэропорт, потом они зачищали села вокруг , потом был выход, к сожалению с потерями.
Он вышел он живой, он вернулся домой , у него нет статуса участника так как он был там неофициально, но когда бросали посылки с неба в аэропорт, самые большие коробки были с надписью " Тарас Бунтар", он звонил смеялся и говорил, многие до сих пор не понимают кто я и что тут делаю .
Как то звоним и говорим, что надо собираем посылку, много не можем ограничения на борту, и он говорит хочу берет голубой, у всех есть, у меня нет, но я же тоже ВДВ. И тогда наш общий друг Тарас Брус царствие ему небесное, нашел ему берет и положил в посылку. С тех пор у Бунтара появился берет. И для нас его друзей, он настоящий герой и военный ВДВ.
Слава Героям!!!!
Слава ВДВ !!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Честно ситуация критическая .
Сегодня и вчера , было чуть поступлений. Ниже фото. Баланс в грн сейчас 1706,88 грн. Также ниже счет который мы не можем пару дней как оплатит, не хватает денег. Это наш долг перед поставщиком.
Даже если я завтра поменяю $, то всё равно не хватит покрыть долг. И $ мы на приборы собираем.
Сетка тоже закончилась, купить ее денег тоже нет, значит плетение сетей прекращаем.
А в четверг выезжаем в Широкино.
Ну как то всё так.


 



Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Только что мне на карточку поступление. 1000 грн. Спасибо.
Date:02/08 22:05 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-1000 UAH (Portmone kostya)

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
6 хв

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо.
5000 грн мне на карточку.
Наш долг уменьшается, по чуть чуть.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

Пожалуйста, кто может, помогите закрыть счет на то, что уже заказано. В четверг поездка...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое
Мне на карточку 6000 грн.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
13 хв

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Кирилл 5000 грн наличными в офис.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Update 03/08/15

Спасибо всем кто помог погасить долг.

Потребности ниже.
Напоминаю едем в четверг в Широкино.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
5. мочалки , влажные салфетки. Много.
6. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
7. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
8. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта
9. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------


СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!! МИРА ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 6 new photos.

Спасибо всем кто помогает.
Получили ранее оплаченные гидраторы и рюкзаки. В офис принесли средства гигиены, машинку для стрижки, чай, печенье.

 

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 new photos.

Только что от нас вышла шикарная Грузинская делегация патриотов. Подарили флаг и подписали. Спасибо Tatiana Mumladze что привела ребят.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
12 хв

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Владислав Балинский. У ребят будет стиралка.



СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## maury88

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! 

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо. Эта награда всех кто помогает.



СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 new photos.

Белгород Днестровские пограничники получили посылку.
Еще раз спасибо Крылья Феникса за средства до и после бритья и медикаменты.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Артему 50€ наличными в офис.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое всем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Елене прекрасной за 100$ наличными только что .




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Лене на карточку только что.
Спасибо большое.
Низкий поклон.
2994.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38091)**62
5*97 21:00
Bal. 10625.55UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
5. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
6. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
7. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
8. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
35 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 19:06


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Флаги развесили , только ВМС подпишем у всех и будет хорошая коллекция, а после войны в музей.
Спасибо ребятам.

----------


## maury88

*Одесские волонтеры готовятся к зиме* (видео) 



Лето подходит к концу, а список дел все еще непомерно велик. Перед одесскими волонтерами снова стоит серьезная задача. Они начали подготовку к осенне-зимнему периоду. В чём больше всего нуждаются ребята на фронте?
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ» 4029 6100 1025 6902
ПРИВАТБАНК 5457 0920 6007 9997

http://7kanal.com.ua/2015/08/odesskie-volonteryi-gotovyatsya-k-zime-video/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо.
Лене на карточку
598.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 20:20

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu shared Helena Grekova's допис.
9 год ·
Helena Grekova

Пошла в Сити Центр за школьной формой, останавливает девочка, дает 500 грн!))) я на нее вопросительно смотрю, в ответ : "Вы же Грекова Лена?"
- да!
- ну вот, это вам! Передайте Пранжу привет от Мирославы!!! спасибо за то что вы делаете!)))))
Приятно! Спасибо вам люди за помощь армии!!!!!))))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Актуальные потребности.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
5. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
6. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
7. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
8. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та 7 іншими

Прошу репост.
Завтра год как погибли наши ребята при выходе с Должанского.
Рано утром по двум адресам я разложу флаги, лампадки и цветы.
Прошу пожалуйста у кого есть возможность приезжайте положите цветы.
Жуковского 1
Приморская 37.
Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо всем кто помогает .
Лене на карточку.
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Papach Dmitro Semenovich
5*97 21:28
Bal. 9349.35UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu

До понедельника я, Саша и Лена будем чуть недосягаемы, так бывает.
Прошу мне лично до понедельника не звонить, пишите смс, буду сама перезванивать.
Офис работает как всегда без изменений, главная в офисе Алла.
Спасибо.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

*На Жуковского 1 и Приморской 37 все разложила. Приезжайте. Спасибо всем.*


---------------------------

Это видео снято в сентябре 2014. Одесситы, погибшие за Украину. Низкий поклон вам, Воины! Светлая память Героям! 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_hLGxL6nbk&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu shared Alexandr Rotar's допис.
Щойно

Помощь ребятам доставлена.
Спасибо ребятам за то, что довезли.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 год · Odessa ·

Спасибо всем кто поддержал сегодня мою инициативу. Я Вам всем очень благодарна. Поверьте мне очень тяжело душевно и морально было сегодня с утра этим заниматься, потом кладбище итд. Но мы должны жить дальше, жизнь продолжается.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте. 
Хотела написать по привычке "Доброго утра", но... ТАМ опять бои, опять 200-е, 300-е......... ((( Поэтому просто "Здравствуйте."


Nata Pranzhu
5 хв · Odessa

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. кемелбеки ( гидраторы ) 12€\ шт -80 шт . 40 шт купили. Надо еще 40 шт.
2. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
3. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
4. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток 18€\ шт - 80 шт . 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт.
5. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
6. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
7. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
8. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------
*
Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку.
4000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Sedashov Stanislav Vladimirovich
5*97 07:53
Bal. 8509.37UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Очень надо помощь людей проживающих на улицах Шилова, Агрономическая, Хуторская, в этом квадрате. Пишите в личку.(ФБ) Спасибо. Это важно для меня очень.

----------------------------

Страница Наташи в ФБ. https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu?fref=nf

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо.
Лене на карточку
1020.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Kamenskii Sergei Vitalevich.
5*97 14:45
Bal. 9524.27UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
56 хв
Nata Pranzhu

В связи с тем что в офисе нет света и похоже в ближайшие дни не появится. Будем открыты пока будет нормально видно , думаю +\- до 18:30-19.00.
Если хотите что то привезти позже звоните.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Я очень благодарна девочкам которые приходят каждый день уже 8 месяц плести сети.
Они все умнички с золотыми ручками.

----------


## maury88

> Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
> 9 хв
> Nata Pranzhu
> 
> Очень надо помощь людей проживающих на улицах Шилова, Агрономическая, Хуторская, в этом квадрате. Пишите в личку.(ФБ) Спасибо. Это важно для меня очень.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Страница Наташи в ФБ. https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu?fref=nf


 Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв

Пожалуйста. Помогите

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.

Прошу очень помощь.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
*
Очень прошу помощь. Ребятам это очень надо.* Потребности ниже. Можете купите сами.
По финансам сейчас 9707.84 грн на привате и 810.74 грн пивденный. Наличными 2000 грн.

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
4. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
6. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
6. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн)
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіїни "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
403.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna.
5*97 16:28
Bal. 9824.25UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Очень прошу помощь. Ребятам это очень надо.* 
Потребности ниже. Можете купите сами.
По финансам сейчас 9707.84 грн на привате и 810.74 грн приведенный. Наличными 2000 грн.

*РТгр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
4. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
6. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
6. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн)
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку.
101.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Hohlenko Katerina Oleksandrivna
5*97 08:53
Bal. 9924.74UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Купили тепловизор для Одесского погранотряда

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 год

SOS!!!
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку.
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Tarnovska Tetyana Viktorivna
5*97 16:43
Bal. 10422.24UAH

Список очень горящих потребностей ниже. Ребятам это очень надо.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
4. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
6. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
6. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн)
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu

*Скоро ехать.*
Потребностей выше крыши, с финансами кот наплакал. Вы все можете купить сами, список ниже.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
4. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
6. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
6. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн)
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает. Лене на карточку .




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает .
Мне на карточку.
Date:13/08 13:59 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (GREKOVA V V)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Лене в офис 5000 грн наличными. Спасибо Алик из Сан Франциско перевод 150$


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Есть свет в офисе или нет, мне сейчас как ни когда всё равно. Отличный дневной свет, принесли лампы, греем воду у соседей. Надо генератор будет. У нас работа не останавливается ни когда , плохая погода, нет света, похороны. Мы просто знаем зачем мы это делаем, там тоже нет света но они нас защищают, приближаем работу офиса к реалиям жизни. У меня есть метод решения вопроса, но кому оно надо, в ОГА есть куча волонтеров с новой команды, дам им возможность подумать, именно для этого дан людям мозг.
Напоминаю офис работает с 11.00 до 20.00 кроме воскресенья.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
398.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dombrovska N. V.
5*97 15:09
Bal. 13116.70UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Stefanov Vyacheslav Petrovich.
5*97 10:23
Bal. 13614.20UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:47
Bal. 14607.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 хв

Были, передали.
Сорри что поздно об этом пишем, просто были заняты. На днях фото отчет выставлю .
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

*Поездка к морпехам в сектор М 6.08.2015 г.*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGPdPo-G54I


Опубликовано: 14 авг. 2015 г.


www.odessa4army.org.ua


Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

У нас есть Елена Городницкая золотые ручки. Вся семья Городницких с первого дня помогает АТО. Лена своими ручками сделала волонтерское сердце.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Очень прошу помощь.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. футболки 40 грн / шт - 80 шт.
4. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
6. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
6. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн)
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
56 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Radkevich Larisa Albertovna
5*97 18:04
Bal. 15104.71UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 19:01
Bal. 15303.71UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Очень надо жилье в Одессе, только за оплату коммунальных услуг. Для очень порядочного человека, я лично даю за него гарантию. Это одна женщина.
Очень прошу помочь. Так случилось, что ее сыну и остальным родственникам на нее наплевать, а мне нет.
Пишите в личку.(ФБ)

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## maury88

> Здравствуйте.
> Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
> Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
> Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
> Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
> Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
> Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.


 Думаю с этим предложением Вам лучше обратиться непосредственно к Наташе. Телефон её на странице выше. Спасибо за неравнодушие.


---------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
298.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38097)**99
5*97 12:09
Bal. 15600.22UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 хв · Odessa

Елена Городницкая, Богдан Городницкий. Самые классные. Спасибо Вам большое. Не представляю что бы мы все без Вас делали.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Потребности самые горящие по 4 подразделениям.

Очень прошу помочь это приобрести, если честно уже пора и флисками с термо бельем закупаться, а мы ни как эти потребности не закроем.

Кому не безразличны военные, которые защищают нас и дают нам возможность дома спать спокойно без взрывов и в своих кроватях , помогайте ребятам. Вы все можете купить сами и принести или даже отвезти сами, для меня главное что бы у них это было. Я очень надеюсь на Вас всех.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
4. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
5. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС* 

( сразу напишу что бы не было возмущений , им выдали камуфляж но черный, потому что именно такой положено , но в АТО в черном им нельзя это почти сразу 200-ый, берцы выдали но они ни какие у ребят спец задания ).

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
43 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку

200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 19:32

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку

1500.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Voznyuk Volodimir Vasilovich.
5*97 20:11

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Посмотрите список.
Он большой, он необходим.
Я честно устала просить, кто хочет жить в своей стране без обстрелов и похорон тот поможет. Всему приходит терпение, мое на исходе.
Спасибо тем кто помогает, поверьте мне Вы это делаете не зря.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт,
3. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
4. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
5. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

*У кого есть возможность, пожалуйста помогите собрать ребят!*


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

Срочно надо собрать 15 человек спецов. Хороший камуфляж, берцы, рпс. Бюджет 40 000 грн. Сейчас есть 15 000 грн.
Очень. Прошу помощь. Это очень сильно горит.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

100.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Grabec Mihailo Petrovich
5*97 15:53
Bal. 13854.98UAH




Спасибо ВАМ !!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!
--------------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв

*Это очень горит. Очень прошу. Берцы сегодня заказываю, надо будет еще камуфляж и рпс и главное еще 25000 грн.*


Nata Pranzhu

Срочно надо собрать 15 человек спецов. Хороший камуфляж, берцы, рпс. Бюджет 40 000 грн. Сейчас есть 15 000 грн.
Очень. Прошу помощь. Это очень сильно горит.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене поступило 98 грн.
Купили 15 пар берц.
Остаток видите сами.
Прошу помочь, горят 15 комплектов камуфляжа и рпс.
Нам срочно надо собрать ребят.

98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 17:43
Bal. 2272.49UAH




------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем помогает
Лене на карточку

2010.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Kamnev Oleksandr Volodimirovich.
5*97 18:02
Bal. 4272.44UAH

Мне на карточку

Date:17/08 18:09 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (YAVORSKAYA) Balance=1092.74 UAHInfo: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030

--------------------------------
Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Прошу помощь.
Список ниже.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. генератор дизельный 2 шт. Спасибо Олегу. Вопрос закрыт.
3. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
4. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
5. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 26€\ комплект
2. Берцы демисезонные 15 пар. 790 грн / пара . Купили . Вопрос закрыт.
3. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2800€) 1 шт купили. Надо еще 1 шт.
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Олегу за 2 бензиновых генератора. Фото выложу завтра , отвезли на склад сразу.

СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку

300.00UAH Perevod s karty A-Banka
5*97 18:32
Bal. 4570.94UAH

СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Shaevska Viktoriya Valentinivna
5*97 18:44
Bal. 4869.44UAH

СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку.

500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Radkevich Larisa Albertivna
5*97 20:17
Bal. 5366.94UAH


СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку



СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu

*Горящие потребности*

Прошу помощь

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Камуфляж мтр 15 комплектов 850 грн/ комплект
2. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
3. Футболки термо ( 50 грн ) Панамы 15 шт ( 60 грн)

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Очень горит собрать 15 человек спецов.
Берцы вчера купили.
Надо оплатить камуфляж и рпс, на это надо 22000 грн.

Прошу помочь.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 15 new photos.

Чуть прихожу в себя. Пишу отчет по крайней поездке.
Спасибо тем кто помогает и низкий Вам поклон от нашей команды и ребят.

Отвезли:
1. Компасы 2 шт
2. кемелбеки 40 шт
3. радиостанции 18шт,
4. форма 40 комплектов ddpm
5. Рпс Ак - 30 шт
6. стиральная машина 1 шт,
7. машинка для стрижки волос 5 шт,
8. штурмовые рюкзаки на 3 суток - 40 шт
9. Клеенка для окопов 5 рулонов ,
10. Маскировочные сети 3 шт
11. мыло шампунь зубная паста, мочалки влажные салфетки, моющее для посуды , стиральный порошок , много
12. газовые горелки - 5 шт
13. сварка 2 шт
14. электроды
15. провода 2х2,5
16. гвозди всех размеров по 2 кг,
17. рабочие перчатки 500 шт
18. топоры большие 5 шт, топоры маленькие 10 шт,
19. бензопилы 2 шт,
20. молотки 2 шт,
21. Балаклавы 50 шт
22. Медикаменты ( противоожоговое , витамины )

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

 

 




СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, КТО УЧАСТВУЕТ В ПОМОЩИ НАШИМ ЗАЩИТНИКАМ!!! ВМЕСТЕ ВЫСТОИМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Катюше 100$ в офис наличными.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку
Date:18/08 16:32 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-200 UAH (PIVD SELFSERVICE CASHIN 03) Balance=1292.74 UAH

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Эдику 300$ наличными в офис.
Ура я заказываю камуфляж на группу 15 чел спецов.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Михаилу 5000 грн наличные в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Update 18/08/15

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
7 год

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку
Date:19/08 11:08 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-1000 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=2292.74 UAHInfo: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030

Лене на карточку

100.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 01:16
Bal. 6960.93UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
47 хв
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Прошу Помошь.
В потребности уже добавила теплое, по ночам уже прохладно, и пока еще адекватные цены на флис и термо надо брать.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
5. Флис кофты 80 шт
6. Термобелье 80 комплектов
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

По ночам на востоке холодно. В прошлом году в эти дни мы уже завозили ребятам флисовые кофты и термобелье. Сейчас надо делать тоже самое, пока адекватные цены.
Надо честно много 500 шт кофт флисовых и 500 комплектов термобелья.
Прошу помочь финансами или покупайте сами и приносите. Размеры в основном 50,52,54

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Лене на карточку

998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38093)**36
5*97 13:57

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Список потребностей

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
5. Флис кофты 80 шт
6. Термобелье 80 комплектов
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "


--------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Роману , в офис принес 2000 грн, палатку, топор , ремни .
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
5 год

Nata Pranzhu

Посмотрите на погоду там ночью. Я не шутила когда писала и просила помощь в приобретении флисовых кофт и термухи.
*Очень прошу помочь.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Matkovska Eleonora Viktorivna
5*97 09:05
Bal. 3632.94UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

За последние пару дней чуть собрали средств, купили берцы, камуфляж, футболки, кепки. И Слава Богу 15 чел спецов обеспечили горящим, но есть еще много других потребностей, а финансы сами понимаете поют романсы. Список ниже, помощь нужна от Вас всех. Каждый необходимое может купить сам, не знаете где звоните скажу. Для меня главное что бы у ребят это было.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
5. Флис кофты 80 шт
6. Термобелье 80 комплектов
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Сейчас переводим деньги за камуфляж и на карточке у меня остается 99 грн у Лены 0 грн. Налички тоже 0.
Прошу помочь, потребностей много.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
5. Флис кофты 80 шт
6. Термобелье 80 комплектов
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо.
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Купили футболки и кепки , завтра с генераторами, палаткой И так далее по мелочам уезжает к морпехам РТгр .
Спасибо тем кто помогает.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
45 хв
Nata Pranzhu разом із Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Очень прошу помощь.
Налички 0.
У меня на карточке
Date:20.08 18:48 Card:4029-6902 Popolnenie=500.00 UAH Stukalenko D. V.,26251754278401.Pranzhu N Balance=592.74 UAH

У Лены на карточке после оплаты камуфляжа

11610.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 15:36
Bal. 633.67UAH

Потребностей много. Ребята ждут.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 600грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. Камуфляж 11€ комплект - 72 комплекта . 42 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 30 комплектов.
4. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
5. Флис кофты 80 шт
6. Термобелье 80 комплектов
-------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рпс 15 шт ( 600 грн / шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Из горящего:

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 600 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Сережа большое спасибо.
Лене на карточку.
10050.00UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 15:37
Bal. 10633.42UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Помощь нужна всем... Светлая память погибшим.

Nata Pranzhu поширила світлину від Sergey Bratchuk.
6 год

Ребята помогайте.
Сумма не большая, если кто то хотел сейчас перечислить нам, бросьте Сереже, вот положа руку на сердце говорю честно, у ребят очень важна миссия, они знают настоящий запах войны, он сильно воняет, но это дает шанс родным похоронить своих детей, мужей, а это очень важно.
Бизнесмены, для Вас сумма которая нужна ребятам вообще копейки поход жены в магазин , а для других это шанс.




Sergey Bratchuk

Кратко. Одесскому экипажу гуманитарной миссии "Черный тюльпан" срочно необходима помощь в организации очередной ротации для выполнения заданий в зоне АТО. Предложения жду в личку. Репост. Спасибо.

Страница Сергея Братчука в ФБ. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 год
Nata Pranzhu

Прошу помочь. Вчера нам очень помог Сергей перечислил 10 тыс грн , но сегодня мы их уже потратили на 15 рпс и 15 кепок и таким образом закрыли потребности по разведке ВМС 15 чел.

Но есть еще очень много потребностей, прошу не оставайтесь в стороне, понимаю все успокоились, в Одессу война не прийдет, но это не значит , что ее нет у нас в стране и гробы не получают родители.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

Бюджет 85175 грн, 6380$, 1280€

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 580 грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. Берцы 495 грн / шт- 65 пар.
3. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.
4. Флис кофты 80 шт ( 10€ шт)
5. Термобелье 80 комплектов ( 6€ комплект)
6. Шапки 80 шт ( 1$ шт)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

Бюджет : 12760 грн, 9200€, 5100$

1. Тепловизор 1 шт ( 2800€)
2. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
4. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
5. Флис кофты 400 шт ( 10€ шт)
6. Термобелье 400 комплектов ( 6€ комплект)
7. Шапки 400 шт ( 1$ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 год
Nata Pranzhu

Вот оплаты за сегодня и остаток.
Рпс
8700.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Poluchatel: Moskovko Mariya Volodimirivna
5*97 10:49
Bal. 1933.42UAH
Кепки
1135.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Poluchatel: Sivaeva Katerina Valerijivna
5*97 11:44
Bal. 798.42UAH

Прошу помочь. Сейчас очень горит флис кофты и термобелье, там холодно ночью.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 17:23
Bal. 1888.94UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38068)**02
5*97 17:04
Bal. 895.93UAH

Баланс печальный.
Прошу помощь


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kovtun Volodimir Oleksandrovich
5*97 18:08
Bal. 2883.94UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Update
*По морской пехоте убрала теплое и обувь, зам министра обороны пообещал помочь, готовим доки с командиром.
Поэтому список уменьшился, и меня это радует.*

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 580 грн / шт - *30 шт купили.* Надо еще 50 шт .
2. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------
*
Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО:*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн) *7 шт заказали.* Надо еще 22 шт.
3. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
4. Флис кофты 400 шт ( 10€ шт)
5. Термобелье 400 комплектов ( 6€ комплект)
6. Шапки 400 шт ( 1$ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------
Как с нами связаться:
*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38068)**40
5*97 21:36
Bal. 3379.45UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Ребята просят термобелье и флис кофты.
Давайте поможем , как это делаем полтора года.
Мы можем я знаю. Только все вместе.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 580 грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
3. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
4. Флис кофты 400 шт ( 10€ шт)
5. Термобелье 400 комплектов ( 6€ комплект)
6. Шапки 400 шт ( 1$ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Прошлась по вышиванковому фестивалю.
Много крутых ручных работ.
Спасибо Рита за картину и 200 грн, Танюша 400 грн.
Надо почаще в люди выходить.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.

Получили .
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Время Сергея Братчука. Наталья Пранжу, Елена Грекова (20 08 15) Гражданский выбор - волонтер* 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTJwhzf_JuI

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Большое спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку только что
Date:24/08 02:25 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-10000 UAH (Portmone) Balance=10511.64 UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Дорогі друзі! 
Поздоровляю вас з Днем Незалежності! 
Тяжкі часи для нашої рідної Неньки України. Але заради майбутнього наших дітей, онуків ми всі разом повинні це пройти і все витримати!
Дякую всім, хто допомагає!
Дякую всім Захисникам!
Світла пам'ять загиблим!





ВСЕ БУДЕ ДОБРЕ!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 8

Празднуем. Нашим маленьким и скромным коллективом.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Сегодня в офис принесли ( на фото).
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
2000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Sedashov Stanislav Vladimirovich
5*97 17:48
Bal. 4918.45UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

С Днем Незалежності, Україно! Наталья

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
993.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**41
5*97 10:24
Bal. 5906.48UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности по подопечным подразделениям.
Спасибо тем кто помогает, низкий поклон.

*Ргтр морской пехоты*

1. Рпс Ак 80 шт 580 грн / шт - 30 шт купили. Надо еще 50 шт .
2. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), прицелы оптические ( 8000 грн). Надо минимум по 3-4 шт каждого наименования.

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн) 7 шт заказали. Надо еще 22 шт.
3. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$)
4. Флис кофты 400 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 340 шт.
5. Термобелье 400 комплектов ( 6€ комплект)
6. Шапки 400 шт ( 1$ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Геннадию 500 грн наличными.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu
4 год · Odessa

Олег еще раз спасибо. Ваши генераторы уже у ребят.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Gershkovich Aleksei Borisovich
5*97 10:03
Bal. 503.93UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Маленькая посылка доехала.

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grischuk Igor Igorovich.
5*97 11:27
Bal. 802.43UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку
Date:26/08 14:44 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-252 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=10037.22 UAHInfo: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо мужчине со Львова, занес 10 грн .
Спасибо всем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое Станиславу который принес 2000$ от компании неравнодушных .
Низкий поклон всем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рюкзаки 50-60 литров 15 шт ( 35€)
2. Парки мтр до конца сентября 15 шт ( 800 грн)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
2. Берцы 12 пар ( 490 гр)
3. Резиновые сапоги 12 пар
4. Рпс 12 шт ( 580 грн)

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 350 комплектов ( 6€ комплект) 100 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 250 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Мне на карточку
Date:27/08 10:56 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (VOSTOK FUNDING) Balance=9233.8 UAHInfo: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Update

Из списка многое убрала уже заказали.

Спасибо тем кто помогает и дает возможность закрывать большие списки.

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
------------------------------------------

*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рюкзаки 50-60 литров 15 шт ( 35€)
2. Парки мтр до конца сентября 15 шт ( 800 грн)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
2. Рюкзаки 100 литров , 6 шт ( 800 грн).

------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 350 комплектов ( 6€ комплект) 100 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 250 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------

*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свою світлину.
37 хв

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Флиски 88 шт купили.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Татьяне 100$ наличными в офис.
Спасибо Борису 200$ перевод вестерн из Сша

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Из горящего, спецуре купить рюкзаки и по ним тогда 100% потребностей будет закрыто.
15 шт *35€=525€
Please help

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 17:29
Bal. 307.24UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности

*Горит*

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------
*Разведка ВМС*

1. Рюкзаки 50-60 литров 15 шт ( 35€)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 350 комплектов ( 6€ комплект) 100 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 250 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв

*SOS !!!*

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Из горящего, спецуре купить рюкзаки и по ним тогда 100% потребностей будет закрыто.
15 шт *35€=525€
Please help*

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Рюкзаки купила вопрос закрыт, горело уже очень.

Но я забрала деньги которые мы отложили на термобелье, и оно прийдет 1-2/09.

*Очень прошу помочь, надо 10 000 грн.

Не просто прошу , умоляю.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 хв

У нас заказанные комплекты нательного белья, деньги были отложены, но срочно надо было купить рюкзаки и теперь Ура есть рюкзаки, но прийдет белье а платить нечем.
Сумма 10 000 грн.
Прошу помочь.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Боже как я люблю одесситов .
Сережа , Алла привет мне передала. Спасибо.
И главное спасибо за 500$ .
Я счастлива , за эти деньги мы купим 200 комплектов нательного белья.
Ураааааа!!!!!

--------------------------
Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Фото отчет.
Спецы 15 чел.
Пока передали камуфляж, берцы, флис, футболки, гидраторы, кепки, сетки.
На днях дойдет остальное, что купили и будет счастье у ребят еще больше.
Спасибо тем кто помогает, низкий поклон




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности.
Спасибо Всем неравнодушным, именно благодаря Вам потребности закрываются быстро, но они еще есть. Прошу посмотреть и помочь, кто чем может.

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 200 комплектов ( 6 € комплект) 200 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 150 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38095)**53
5*97 12:38
Bal. 735.76UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## София Романовна

Добрый день,скажите куда нужно привозить крышки от пластиковых бутылок в Одессе.Спасибо

----------


## maury88

> Добрый день,скажите куда нужно привозить крышки от пластиковых бутылок в Одессе.Спасибо


 К сожалению не смогу Вам ответить. Может в теме госпиталя Вам девушки подскажут?  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2269954&p=58099718#post58099718

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Не хватает 105$ рассчитаться за парки . Кто может помочь?
Звоните Лене меня нет в городе.
Лена 0 (96) 959 91 11

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Спасибо Ивану за ткань на сетки. Спасибо Лере, что позвонила Ивану . Спасибо Вадим, что привез в офис.

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв

*Горит. Звоните Лене или приходите в офис.
Спасибо большое*
Nata Pranzhu

Не хватает 105$ рассчитаться за парки . Кто может помочь?
Звоните Лене меня нет в городе.
Лена 0 (96) 959 91 11

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

РЭР ВМС, фото отчет переданного, остальное на днях как все оплаченное и заказанное прийдет.
Передали пока: дождевики, рпс, флис кофты, термофутболки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
250.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Skiba Anna Sergeevna
5*97 18:29
Bal. 974.51UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Наташа, я присоединяюсь к поздравлению! Желаю самого главного- МИРА!!!

Helena Grekova
29 хв. · Odessa

Дорогая Наташка Пранжу! С Днем рождения!!!!! Будь счастлива! А это значит: мир, свобода, благополучие нашей Украины! От всей команды, желаем тебе быть счастливой и чаще улыбаться! Мы тебя любим!!))))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
40 хв · Slavsko

*SOS!!!
Прошу помощь*

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 200 комплектов ( 6 € комплект) 200 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 150 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Звоню в офис узнать как дела.
- сетку закончили плести, начали новую.
- Сергей Филиппов принес подарок. Спасибо.

И задаю вопрос
- главный подарок для военных был?
- нет, пока тебя нет, ни кто необходимое для ребят не заносил и денюшку тоже.
- плохо....

Лена в Одессе, офис работает есть я или нет, сетки плетем, гостей ждем.

Потребности на которые нужны финансы.

*36-я ( 80 чел из бывшей ргтр морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 200 комплектов ( 6 € комплект) 200 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 150 комплектов

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
4000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Sedashov Stanislav Vladimirovich
5*97 20:13
Bal. 4665.40UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
398.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 20:47
Bal. 5061.41UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое Андрею.
400$ наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год. · Slavsko

Часть заказов приехала, на днях ждем остальное.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Сегодня Лене на карточку
997.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Soldatova Elena Nikolaevna
5*97 10:53
Bal. 6053.92UAH

------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
58 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Константину , 12000 грн наличными на парки мтр для спецов.
Часть сегодня уже получили.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 13:09

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Низкий поклон.
1. Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Rukavicina Darya Oleksandrivna
5*97 14:32

2. В офис наличными 100$. Вера спасибо.

3. Людмила низкий поклон Вам.
2 прибора ночного видения.
Передадим морпехам.
Как доставим будет отчет.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку 31/08
Забыли написать тогда, пишу сейчас .
Прошу прощения
2222.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Solonchuk Andrii Borisovich.
5*97 20:10
Bal. 3185.40UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис наличными 1000 грн.
Лена спасибо.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
850.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 16:41
Bal. 7800.69UAH

------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
1. Офис Сергей наличными 3000 грн.
2. Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 18:59
Bal. 3999.69UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Людмила я готова перед Вами встать на колени.
Большое Вам спасибо.
Добрались до Одессы и уже увидела это счастье от Вас.
Спасибооооооо

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо моим любимым подопечным.
Ребята в АТО уходить больше не будут и вернули зимние спальники. Как раз в тему , уйдут разведке.
Александра Ковальчук помнишь их ?




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Александр
6 палаток для разведки.
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Нужен 1 ноут и принтер , а лучше 3 в 1.
Горит. До среды.
Please help*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 19:25
Bal. 4229.71UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Kucherova A. B.
5*97 13:39
Bal. 4992.70UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. прицелы ночные ( 2100$), 4 шт . 2 шт есть. Еще 2 шт надо.
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*РЭР ВМС*

1. Камуфляж 12 комплектов ( 1000 грн)
------------------------------------------

*Белгород Днестровские и Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$)
2. Флис кофты 350 шт ( 10€ шт) 60 шт заказали. Надо еще 290 шт.
3. Нательное белье 200 комплектов ( 6 € комплект) 200 комплектов заказали. Надо еще 150 комплектов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв.
Nata Pranzhu

Золотые ручки!!!!

В понедельник прошу всех в офис.

Работы непочатый край.

1. Надо доплести сетку горит, надо срочно отправить.
2. Перебрать 180 кг обрезков камуфляжной ткани.
3. Чуть отметить мой прошедший др.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.

Горит до среды
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Нужен 1 ноут и принтер , а лучше 3 в 1.
Горит. До среды.
Please help*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1500.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24.
5*97 21:28
Bal. 4122.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9

Для семьи военного очень надо одежда осень-зима:

1. Мужская обувь 44 размер, одежда L, XL.
2. Женская обувь 37 размер, одежда М.
3. Ребенок мальчик рост 115 см, нога 18 см
4. Ребенок мальчик рост 105 см, нога 16,5 см

*Прошу пересмотрите дома, ситуация плохая сгорел дом со всеми вещами , да и вообще всем.*

Приносите в офис : Ланжерновская 3, фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем с 10.00 до 19.00.

----------


## maury88

Сегодня День Разведчика! С праздником, наши Защитники!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Олег спасибо!




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 11:16
Bal. 4420.71UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
10050.00UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 10:05
Bal. 14420.46UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Ура пришли супер карематы. Довольная как слон.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Подготовила отправку спецам.
1. Парки мтр 15 шт
2. Спальники теплые 15 шт.
3. Карематы снайпер 15 шт
4. Палатки 6 шт
5. Рпс 15 шт
*Спасибо тем кто помогает.*
По ним потребности полностью закрыты.

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Не перестану ни когда говорить девочкам спасибо за их труд.
Большое спасибо и низкий поклон.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв
Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Mihaylovich Evgeniy Georgievich
5*97 16:21
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 3317.96UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Beregovii Kirilo Anatoliiovich
5*97 11:35
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 3817.96UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Очередная партия рпс и подарок подсумки под вог . Завтра уедет к погранцам

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Пчелки работают

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

Тату готовы. На днях на передовой. Как всегда респект лучшему тактическому татуировщику Жене.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо Аббас Хашими, печенье сегодня едет к ребятам.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
798.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:28
Komissiya 3.99UAH
Bal. 1401.47UAH

---------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
36 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grischuk Igor Igorovich.
5*97 15:13
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 1898.97UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро! 

Защитники наши, низкий вам поклон! С возвращением!!!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год


Nata Pranzhu додає 7 нових світлин.

*Ребят встретили. Все дома, все живы. Мы счастливы.
Не обошлось и без подарков : сгущенка, тушенка ))) и грамоты. По традиции с собой привезли котика и собачку.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.*
 

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Купили нательное белье.
Довольнаяяяяя



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
150.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Oliinik Oksana Yurijivna
5*97 21:26
Komissiya 0.75UAH
Bal. 2048.22UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

*Наших Наташу, Лену и Александра разведчики наградили грамотами!!! Поздравляю! Низкий поклон им и всем, кто помогает нашим Защитникам!!!*

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Вот такое доброе утро.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Получили берцы
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
59 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.

Фото отчет.
Тепловизор у погранцов.
Отдельное спасибо Nataliya Vyetrogon и ее друзьям за весомый финансовый вклад.
Большое спасибо всем кто помогает.

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Сегодня День Танкиста! С праздником, наши Защитники! Низкий поклон ВАМ!!!

ВСЕМ МИРА!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Не хватает 200$ закрыть долг по нательному белью которое уже в офисе и по камуфляжу заказанному.
Завтра надо оплатить.
Прошу Помошь.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Для восстановления нескольких помещений одной из вч необходимы строительные материалы.
Список ниже, посмотрите кто чем может помочь.
Если есть вопросы пишите в личку.(ФБ Наташи https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu?fref=ufi)

1. Краска водоимульс. 10л - 10 ведер
2. краска эмаль 3л:
белая - 10 банок
коричневая - 5 банок
красная - 3 банки
3. гипсокартон для стен - 26 листов + напрвляющие
4. камень (кирпич, блоки) что будет - заложить 50м2 стены
5. цемент - 2т
6. песок - 6т
7. сетка образивная - 150 - 1к-т,
120 – 1к-т
8. растворитель - 10 бут
9. кисти 2д - 6 шт
1.5 - 6 шт
10. шпаклевка финиш - 10 мешков
11. валик 18см - 4 шт
12. строительный нож - 1шт
13. строительная лента 50мм – 9 рулонов
14. жесть - 2 листа
15. замок навесной - 20 шт
16. замок внутренний - 2 шт
17. дверь решетчатая 2000х800 (прут 15мм ячейка 10х10) с засовом
18. сигнализация:
пожарная - 3 к-та
охранная - 3 к-та
датчики движения на 3 помещения
центральный пульт
19. мастерок - 1шт
20. комплект бесперебойного резервного питания - 1к-т
21. АКБ фонарь (дневного) света – 6 шт
22. ДВП - 12 листов

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо большое.
500$ наличными в офис только что. Долг закрываем и еще остается на другие потребности.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Внимание!!! Вот такие подлые "сюрпризы" ... У кого есть возможность-предупреждайте наших ребят и местных.

Из-за важности информации перенесу сюда пост.




Катерина Яресько додає 2 нові світлини.
6 год · Змінено ·

Обратите внимание

Прислали наши разведчики. На первой фотографии мина, которая замаскирована под пенёк, на второй - результат действия такой же мины, на которую наткнулся кабан.

Среди моих личных знакомых есть несколько военных, которые подорвались на аналогичных закладках. Есть простое правило - в зоне боевых действий, а также там, где такие действия велись ранее, ни в коем случае не отходить от дороги.

Я всегда в таких случаях вспоминаю, что до сих пор в нашей земле находят боеприпасы времен второй мировой войны, встречаются и очень опасные. Что уж говорить о наших днях...

Будьте осторожнее, пожалуйста.

 

https://www.facebook.com/kattyfun/posts/539789306179217

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила світлину від Artem Krsheminsky.
4 хв

Artem Krsheminsky
до
‎SOS # ВМС ЗС УкраЇни (Одеса)

Передача от Сергея с посКотовского. Большое спасибо




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 8 нових світлин.

Как я люблю довольные лица.
Приборы, рпс, масксети ну и печеньки в надежных руках десантно - штурмового батальона бригады морской пехоты.
Спасибо всем кто помогает

 

 

 

 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
В офис наличными
Татьяна 100 грн
Сашенька 200 грн
Станислав 4000 грн



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
41 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Повторю достаточно горящую потребность пошлой еще недели, которую так и не закрыли.
Надо 2 ноутбука и 2 принтера 3в1 желательно, надо в АТО, да бумажной работы прибавилось, заявки, акты итд.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Ночной прицел ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)

------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
51 хв
Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu та Alexandr Rotar

ДОРОГИЕ ОДЕССИТЫ! ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО НУЖЕН ХОЛОДИЛЬНИК ИЛИ ХОЛОДИЛЬНАЯ КАМЕРА ИЛИ ХОЛОДИЛЬНЫЙ СУНДУК! НУЖЕН НА КАМБУЗ КОРАБЛЯ "ДОНБАСС" - уходит на учения! Чтобы ребятам смогли горячего приготовить, нужно где-то хранить продукты!))))) СПАСАЙТЕ! 0969599111 лена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
53 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Список очень необходимых потребностей

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Ночной прицел ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.

Купили.
Балаклавы для танкистов , камуфляж итальянской и британской армии .
Спасибо всем кто помогает

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.

Ой забыла, срочно утром купили налобные фонарики, припекло 30 Омбр )))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку поступило




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Artem Krsheminsky.
18 хв

Горжусь ими

Artem Krsheminsky додає 10 нових світлин.

Загін морської охорони ДПСУ на учениях Sea Breeze 2015


 

 

 

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*Просим помощь.*

Сейчас по деньгам:
Наличными 100$. Карточка Лена 963,50 грн, моя карточка 342,65 грн.

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Ночной прицел ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Artem Krsheminsky.
51 хв
Artem Krsheminsky
до
‎SOS # ВМС ЗС УкраЇни (Одеса)

Очень ищем три жестких диска обьемом от 200 гб, подходит бу, SATA.
тел 0677308279

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Лене на карточку
Спасибо тем кто помогает
200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 11:39
Bal. 1162.50UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Работаем
Присоединяйтесь

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 6 нових світлин.

Чуть РЭР передали

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 17:51
Komissiya 0.49UAH
Bal. 1199.01UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

Хорошие мальчики и пару девочек с очень особыми задачами получили от нас очередную передачу.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod s karty 4149**8091 cherez bankomat PrivatBanka
5*97 11:23
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 1547.51UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.

Погранцы получили
Рпс и флис кофты и печеньки )))
Спасибо тем кто помогает

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Ночной прицел ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв

Прошу помощь.
По финансам печаль печальная, оставили 200$ на флис для балаклав и на карточке 1547,51 грн.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Ночной прицел ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------

*Одесские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.

Белгород днестровские погранцы
Получили 65 комплектов нательного белья
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Потребности.

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1)
------------------------------------------
*
Одесские , Белгород Днестровские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн / шт)
4. Флиски 100 шт ( 250 грн/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
25 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Виктории 1000 грн в офис наличными
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Начали плести осенние сетки, еще максимум 2 месяца и зимние начинаем плести.
Очень нужна белая ткань, постельное белье.
Приносите Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем, с 10.00 до 19.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

В пятницу нам принесли : 4 колеса (зимняя резина Nokian на литых дисках WS italy+гайки), 2 аммортизатора (новые в упаковке) , комплект дворников, 2 фильтра салонных.

Но как бывает, человек ошибся и зашел не к нам.

Говорит что приняла : Швец Наталия Александровна, так она представилась.

Надеюсь те волонтеры которые приняли чужое, вернут все и совесть их замучает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38066)**66
5*97 18:35
Komissiya 9.98UAH
Bal. 3129.54UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

В четверг был шикарный семинар по обеспечению.
С завтра начинаю нести в головы тыловиков и командиров " how it's made" или по нашему буду делать им Пранжу.
На днях пару эфиров где постараюсь донести до жителей города и главное бойцов и их родственников, что есть на складах МО и как это получить, а получить можно много и мозгов много для этого не надо, надо только желание знать, писать и нести ответственность.

Также обращаюсь ко всем волонтерам, бойцам и их родным, если есть проблемы с обеспечением : питание, баня, обмундирование, медицина, пишите лучше на почту [email protected], личка завалена могу не увидеть, если горит сильно звоните 0503361189. Буду стараться во всем разобраться и помочь.
Желательно получать такие данные от вч ВСУ Одессы и одесской области втч ВМС. По остальным бригадам буду перенаправлять на кураторов бригад.
С Богом, у нас с Вами все получится, я верю.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2495.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Timinyuk M. F.
5*97 13:22
Komissiya 12.48UAH
Bal. 4612.06UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
56 хв

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.

Спасибо Юрий.
Нашли вашу передачу нам.
Каким то странным образом они оказались в кабинете 42, но это уже будет на совести тех кто взял их.
Главное нашли.
4 колеса (зимняя резина Nokian на литых дисках WS italy+гайки), 2 аммортизатора (новые в упаковке) , комплект дворников, 2 фильтра салонных.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Леонид 2500 грн наличными в офис,
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 3

Прошу репост.
Постоянно для военных в вч на местах нужны:
- столы
- стулья
- оргтехника любая

Если у кого то , что то есть пишите в личку, самовывоз без проблем

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

*Время Сергея Братчука. Наталья Пранжу (22 09 15) Крепкий тыл снабжение ВСУ*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQrDM_fgfo

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
От хорошего человека на $ счет otp




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо Борису.
Перевод из сша 200$.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar

Вчера вечером в фб появилось феерично-матное видео о зраде.

Поехала своими глазами посмотреть на "отсутствие воды, еды, условий для сна итд"

Одному подразделению ВМС передали вч которая не видела военных много лет, да здания на территории убитые, разворованные, света и воды нет. Другого я увидеть и не ожидала, я видела какие вч передавали ребятам когда они вышли из Крыма, и в этом не виновато ни командование ВМС ни власти страны, убивали воинские части более 20 лет, все это видели и знали. И те вч которые они получили полтора года назад сейчас очень достойно выглядят, и ремонт и вода И так далее. Не все сразу, это просто невозможно сделать все сразу.

Приехала и увидела :
1. Палаточный город разбит, в палатках на полу сено, стоят раскладушки хорошие, на раскладушках матрасы. Хрустальной люстры и ковров на стенах нет, в этом наверно и зрада.
2. Вода : техническая есть большой бак, на территории воды нет, за территорией есть, набрать без проблем можно. Питьевая вода есть бутилированная по нормам 1,5 литра в день на человека.
3. Баня , с заводом который находятся рядом договоренность есть о том, что ребята вечером будут ходить туда мыться, вчера уже были первый раз.
4. Питание, полевая кухня есть, 2 повара в бригаде есть, продукты есть с запасом , каши, тушенка, овощи, вчера были куры.
5. Медицина, фельдшер в бригаде есть, основные медикаменты есть. С больницей в поселке есть договоренность, если ни дай бог что, они принимают всех и лечат. Больница работает круглосуточно.
6. Свет, в течении пару дней свет бросят с вч напротив тоже ВМС, о ней чуть ниже напишу.
7. Были вопросы у ребят по отпускам и убд, уже все делается и им об этом говорили, просто видно им скучно и хотелось у меня еще спросить.
8. Отопление, буржуйки есть в наличии и ассортименте.
9. О ремонте вч в общем пока речь не идет, так как есть задачи которые не могу тут описывать.

Завтра еду к ним еще раз так как не все были на месте, сказали что есть еще вопросы, все завтра должны быть на месте, поеду послушаю и если это будет реальные вопросы и проблемы будем решать, а не как сегодня типа в АТО были условия были лучше, все плохие в чём конкретно ? Ответа нет И так далее.

А теперь по вч напротив, гордость за страну и военных там меня расписала, как я люблю такие подразделения, просто не могу передать, глаза горят и хочется свернуть горы. Условия как и выше, но есть бонус свет и то, что это их часть будет уже окончательно, а значит можно думать о перспективе, но ни кто не плачется, закатали рукава и вперед. А какой командир, берет и усы и я растаяла ))).

Все сделаем, все будет, но не строится армия и страна за полтора года, невозможно это, мы и так сделали все вместе большой сдвиг за это время, так давайте так и продолжать, где возможно возьмем у государства, где не возможно найдем спонсоров и закатаем рукава, только все вместе и до конца.

Слава Украине!!!
Слава военным !!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 22:40
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 1089.06UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
698.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:56
Komissiya 3.49UAH
Bal. 1783.57UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova

*36-я ( 80 чел десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купили Мераб и Дима. Надо еще 1 шт
------------------------------------------
*
Одесские , Белгород Днестровские пограничники в зоне АТО*

1. Прицелы ночного видения 2 шт ( 2100$/ шт)
2. Миноискатели 2 шт ( 250$/ шт)
3. Рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн / шт)
4. Флиски 100 шт ( 250 грн/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
29 хв · Odessa · Змінено

Хороший эфир. Спасибо 7 канал



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIFq6IUArDM

http://7kanal.com.ua/2015/09/vecher-na-7-natalya-pranzhu/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9

Список постоянных потребностей для военных в АТО и для вч в Одессе и одесской области.

Надо всегда и в неограниченном количестве :
1. Оргтехника ( компьютеры, принтеры, сканеры, телефонные аппараты)
2. Бытовая техника ( стиральные машины, холодильники, бойлеры, чайники, кофеварки итд)
3. Мебель ( столы, стулья, полки, кровати, шкафы, тумбочки)
4. Спортивные товары и снаряжения любые от гантель до матов.
5. Хоз товары : лопаты, веники, молотки, топоры, гвозди, ведра, швабры.
6. Средства гигиены все.

Прошу пересмотрите дома, на работе, может что то из необходимого есть.

Если что то не тяжелое пожалуйста привозите, объемное и тяжелое можем забрать сами.

Спасибо всем кто помогает.

Наш офис : Ланжероновская 3, фасадная дверь с маком и тризубцем с 10.00 до 19.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu

Спасибо девочкам которые приходят каждый день плести сети. Низкий вам поклон.
Нравятся мне осенние сетки.

Напоминаю ткань или постельное белье белого цвета принимаем круглый год.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9
1 год. · Змінено

Наверно одна из самых необычных просьб военных, но могу их понять, надо поднимать боевой дух с музыкой.
И так у кого есть или знает где взять, конечно же на безоплатой основе, для очень достойных военных.

1. 2 шт барабаны не большие
2. 1 шт музыкальный центр
3. 2 колонки
4. 1-2 шт DVD . Спасибо Маргарита и Никита. Вопрос закрыт ими.
5. А если дай Бог есть лишнее или не надо, проектор и экран для просмотра фильмов , Вас будут носить на руках.

Бу подходит, главное что бы звучало.

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7
2 хв. · Odessa

Когда то у меня была фишка покупать тренажеры, покупала, таскала по съемным квартирам итд, в 99% они выступали шикарными вешалками для сумок, вещей итд, иногда приходили гости трогали их и даже пытались типа позаниматься. Но лет 6 назад они начали занимать много места, я психанула позвала друга и сказала забирай мне нужна свободная комната, он забрал и был счастлив, и в отличие от меня таки да тренировался.

Так к чему это я, уверенна что таких лентяев у которых есть дома ВИП вешалки много, а военным они нужны, ребята хотят тренироваться, а вот таких вешалок у них нет.

Прийдите домой посмотрите на свои тренажеры, гантели итд, и отправьте их в надежные руки, которые будут вас благодарить все жизнь.

Принимаем Ланжероновская 3 ниже на фото наша дверь.

Вывезти мы можем без проблем транспорт есть.

Наталия 0503361189

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 20:07
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 1196.58UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu
6 год · Odessa

По спорт товарам пост написала днем, много перепостов, толк .....
Пока у подруги выпросила тренажер для пресса, 1 гирю от бывшего и позвонила милая девушка и предложила забрать велотренажёр Артем на днях заберет.

Неужели ни у кого дома нет VIP вешалок и пылесборников под правильным название тренажеры, гантели, гири, скакалки итд?

Не верю, что нет, иначе бы на улицах мы наблюдали только подтянутые попы и умопомрачительный мужской пресс.

Ну передайте военным, освободите помещение, пожалуйста.

Они тоже часть нашей победы.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв

Спасибо Мерабу и его другу



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
14 хв · Odessa

Надо срочно на пару недель на прокат газонокосилки.
Наталия 0503361189

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
31 хв · Odessa

Холодильники, холодильные камеры, стиральные машины, душевые кабины, бойлеры.

Все это надо для нескольких вч в Одессе и области.

Кто готов купить? Подарить?

От меня и ребят заранее большое спасибо, за любую Помошь.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
21 хв. · Odessa

У меня есть мечта, хочу как и ранее помочь хорошему военному подразделению.
Для счастья почти тысячи людей надо совсем чуть чуть.
Надеюсь не только я этого хочу.

Список счастья:

1. Бытовая техника ( холодильники, холодильные камеры, стиральные машины, бойлеры)
2. Спорт товары ( гантели, маты, гири, скакалки, тренажеры)
3. Газонокосилки на бесплатный прокат на 2 недели максимум с возвратом.
4. Бензопилы

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 год · Odessa

Нужна помощь строительных компаний или компании которые продают строительные материалы. У нас большой глобальный проект по восстановлению вч , нужна любая помощь, кто чем может бесплатно или по себестоимости.

Пишите в личку или звоните 0503361189.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
32 хв · Odessa

Владимир Бурдейный спасибо за холодильник.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
11 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо Пограничникам.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
32 хв. · Odessa

*На пятницу вечер горит 2 бензопилы.*
Кто поможет?
Ланжероновская 3
С 10.00 до 19.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
6 хв · Odessa

Рэр Измаил

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
24 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо Вики за телевизор, Але за домашний кинотеатр . Фото завтра выложу, до офиса сегодня не доехала

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
8 хв. · Odessa

Станислав дай бог Вам здоровья. 9000 грн наличными в офис

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
29 хв · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв
Nata Pranzhu
30 хв · Odessa
*
36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*137 морская пехота.*

- бытовая техника
- оргтехника
- любые строительные материалы
- любой спортивный инвентарь
- столы и стулья офисного типа

*Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)

*Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
22 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Аля и Вика






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
6 хв · Dachnoye

По тихоньку начинаем завозить необходимое для новых подопечных.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.
Я загорелась и очень хочу из этой части сделать конфетку

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
30 хв · Dachnoye

*Срочно горят рабочие комбинезоны.*
0503361189 Наталия.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6
41 хв. · Odessa

*Горят комбинезоны, рабочая одежда.
Особенно прошу моряков пересмотрите у себя.

3 комбинезона час назад принесли, надо много.*

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
23 хв. · Odessa

*Может быть у кого то есть морозильные лари и стиральные машинки? ребятам негде хранить продукты и стирать камуфляж.
Бу подходит, главное рабочее состояние.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
1 хв. · Odessa

Дима спасибо, 2000 грн наличными в офис.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв · Змінено

Тут умы МО пытаются рассказать, что комбинезоны положены как сменка контрактникам, а я вот не верю, ну как то пришлось потратить время и нормы изучить, поэтому прошу помощь. И опять же мне тут пишут, а зачем военным комбинезон, а я Вам сейчас расскажу зачем на примере сегодняшнего дня.

И так пока у нас нет активных боевых действий, ребята решил провести субботник и убирали село совместно с местными жителями. Все были счастливы, порядки навели, вернулись в часть. Камуфляж единственный ( контрактники положено 1 комплект в год по нормам) грязный до ужаса, с себя сняли стирать, стиральной машины нет, стирка в ручную, и вот так часть бригады в трусах остались и ждут когда высохнет камуфляж.

Я в чем то не права? Я просто так прошу для них просто рабочую одежду или комбинезоны ( идеально комбинезоны моряков)?

Да я хреновый волонтер, от нефиг делать прошу, скучно наверно.

Всем хороших чистых выходных со сменными джинсами и свитерами и да обязательно стирка в стиральных машинках.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 12
1 год · Odessa

Список того, что сейчас надо больше всего дня очень крутых военных, для обеспечения их нормальной жизнедеятельности.

- холодильник, морозильная камера или морозильные лари

- стиральные машинки 2-3 шт

- бойлеры 4 шт

- спортивные товары ( от скакалок и гантель до тренажеров )

- и все что касается строительных материалов, у большой глобальный ремонт

- рабочая одежда или комбинезоны идеально морские

Надеюсь, что мечта ребят и моя сделать из части конфетку, осуществится.

Ремонт мы уже начали, за это спасибо моим друзьям и их друзьям, вместе сила.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9
3 хв. · Odessa

Завтра до вечера принимаем сладенькое и сигареты.
У нас срочный не запланированный выезд по нескольким секторам, хочется ребятам сладенького и сигарет завести .

Звоните и сегодня принимать буду.
Наталия 0503361189

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв · Odessa

Кто может на 2-3 недели дать на время бетономешалку ?
Надо для выполнения ремонтных работ в одной вч.

Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.

*Очень прошу посмотрите список и если есть возможность поучаствуйте.*

Этим мы сделаем несколько сотен человек счастливее
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 12
6 год. · Odessa

Список того, что сейчас надо больше всего дня очень крутых военных, для обеспечения их нормальной жизнедеятельности.

- холодильник, морозильная камера или морозильные лари

- стиральные машинки 2-3 шт

- бойлеры 4 шт

- спортивные товары ( от скакалок и гантель до тренажеров )

- и все что касается строительных материалов, у большой глобальный ремонт

- рабочая одежда или комбинезоны идеально морские

Надеюсь, что мечта ребят и моя сделать из части конфетку, осуществится.

Ремонт мы уже начали, за это спасибо моим друзьям и их друзьям, вместе сила.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 год · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! У меня не было света, поэтому сразу несколько Наташиных постов...

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 год · Odessa

Список потребностей.
*Кто может купить хоть что то сам купите плиз, или помогите финансами, потому что финансовая ситуация критичная.*

*36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*137 морская пехота.*

- бытовая техника
- оргтехника
- любые строительные материалы
- любой спортивный инвентарь
- столы и стулья офисного типа

*Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)
*
Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 19.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 год · Змінено

Прошу финансовую помощь.
Мы в глобальном процессе восстановления воинской части.
Частично материалы уже закуплены, нашли людей которые бесплатно будут выполнять работы, но надо еще много всего.
Завтра утром приступаем к ремонту крыши 560 кв метров и под ключ делаем кпп в 70 кв метров.
Если кто то готов помочь строительными материалами будем очень благодарны.
- гипсокартон 250 кв метров
- плитка пол 70 кв метров
- 55 шт окна металлопластик
Это из горящего сейчас.
*А вообще будем рады всему, так как надо восстановить 1200 кв метров помещений.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
3 год · Odessa

Лена спасибо за 1500 грн наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 год · Odessa

*Стиральная машина очень нужна.* Сейчас начали делать ремонт воинской части, военные будут помогать нашим бесплатным строителям.
Стирки будет много, машинки нет ни одной.

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
1 год · Odessa

Большое спасибо нашему постоянному помощнику. 1000$ наличными в офис. Как раз их не хватало оплатить строительные материалы на ремонт 560 метров квадратных крыши воинской части.
Ниже смета расходов на ремонт крыши.
Спасибо друзьям моих друзей которые бесплатно выполнят эту работу.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
24 хв. · Odessa

*Сегодня под 0 закончились финансы.*
Остался долг 10 тонн песка 1700 грн и 2738 грн 2 шт бензопилы и 3 литра масла.

Прошу помочь закрыть долг .

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
3 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Сергею 3000 грн наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10
18 хв · Odessa

Прошу помощь.

Это необычные потребности, не такие как с начала войны, но на самом деле очень и очень необходимые.

Мы начали частично восстанавливать заброшенную воинскую часть.

Часть материалов уже закуплена, работы начаты, но на самом деле финансов не хватает.

Прошу помочь найти по минимальной цене или купите сами или помогите финансами что бы мы сами купили.

Эти вещи помогут сделать комфортными условия 700 человек.

Сегодня наш постоянный помошник помог закрыть вопрос покупки рубероида, это 560 кв м новой крыши. Я счастлива, через 4-5 дней она будет готова, а это значит, что дожди нам не страшны.

- плитка напольные 70 кв м
- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- радиаторы отопления 500х1200 - 4 шт
- прожектор светодиодный 30 W - 6 шт
- твердотопливный котел 10 kW - 1 шт
- стиральная машина 3-4 шт ( очень надеюсь в ближайшее время хотя бы 1 шт найти)
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт по 300-350 литров ( их нет, поэтому ребята не могут получать мясо по нормам)
- бойлеры 100 литров -4 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 год. · Odessa

Прошу помощь.

Мы начали частично восстанавливать заброшенную воинскую часть.

Часть материалов уже закуплена, работы начаты, но на самом деле финансов не хватает.

*Эти вещи помогут сделать комфортными условия 700 человек.*

- плитка напольные 70 кв м Обещают дать, пока не получили в потребностях будет.
- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- радиаторы отопления 500х1200 - 4 шт . Обещают дать, пока не получили в потребностях будут.
- прожектор светодиодный 30 W - 6 шт
- твердотопливный котел 10 kW - 1 шт
- стиральная машина 3-4 шт ( очень надеюсь в ближайшее время хотя бы 1 шт найти)
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт по 300-350 литров ( их нет, поэтому ребята не могут получать мясо по нормам)
- бойлеры 100 литров -4 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
44 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Игорь Зюбин за 4 шт радиаторы.
Уже на месте в вч.
Как только дойдет до установки ( конец след недели) пришлю фото отчет.
Радиаторы пошли на кпп.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
45 хв. · Odessa

Счастливые контрактники и сменка от нас.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
31 хв · Odessa

Update 6/10

Прошу помощь.

За сегодня закрыли вопрос 4 радиатора и 3 стиралки. Спасибо Игорь, Саша, Лена, Наташа.

Мы начали частично восстанавливать заброшенную воинскую часть.
*Часть материалов уже закуплена, работы начаты, но на самом деле финансов не хватает.*
- плитка напольная 70 кв м Обещают дать, пока не получили в потребностях будет.
- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- прожектор светодиодный 30 W - 6 шт
- твердотопливный котел 10 kW - 1 шт
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт по 300-350 литров ( их нет, поэтому ребята не могут получать мясо по нормам)
- бойлеры 100 литров -4 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь ( гантели вопрос закрыт, все остальное надо).

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10
15 хв. · Odessa

Прошу перепост.

*Очень прошу помощь.
За 2-3 дня надо купить твердотопливный котел.
Цена 10 000 грн.
Это горит, так как уже готовы заливать пол, ставить окна и двери, но сначала разводка под котел и сам котел.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв · Odessa

Спасибо другу Лены, Сергею. Он нас выручает постоянно.
Низкий поклон, я безумно благодарна.
Лене на карточку
10051.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**10
5*97 13:56
Komissiya 50.26UAH
Bal. 11691.33UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо Людмила 1000 грн наличными офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
1 год · Odessa

Гениальный комент под моим постом.
Просто читаем, просто думаем.

*" Кто не хочет кормить свою армию, будет кормить чужую"( Наполеон Бонапарт) До войны считали, что армия не нужна и это " дармоеды" и тп-угробили все -пожинаем плоды, теперь считают, что армия -это только АТО, что ж .... и это аукнется(*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
17 хв · Odessa

Котел оплатили на днях приедет, осталось дымоход купить займусь завтра этим. Мой брат будет делать разводку отопления, радиаторы дал Игорь. Слава Богу с отоплением можно сказать справились.

Теперь новая задача видео наблюдение и электро замки , общая сумма 597$, смета на фото ниже.
Очень надеюсь что найдется те кто поможет это оплатить.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Alexandr Rotar.
16 хв

Alexandr Rotar
30 хв · Instagram

И тишина...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв · Odessa

Поехала к ребятам в гости везу чуть химии и вкусняшек.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Ольги Данилової.
1 хв.

Ольга Данилова
31 хв

Всем привет! Работа кипит. Только похолодание пришло.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
Щойно · Odessa

Не типичный для меня пост )))
*Принимаем варенье, закрутки и даже в стекле и сразу говорю не в Ато .*
Ланжероновская 3 с 10 до 19
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
11 хв · Odessa

Завезли рубероид сегодня, была поздно на крышу не полезла фоткать начало работы, уже завтра когда привезу стиральные машины.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
Щойно · Odessa

Кто поможет оплатить систему охраны в вч? Это горит.
Общая сумма 587$.
Смета ниже






> Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
> 17 хв · Odessa
> 
> Котел оплатили на днях приедет, осталось дымоход купить займусь завтра этим. Мой брат будет делать разводку отопления, радиаторы дал Игорь. Слава Богу с отоплением можно сказать справились.
> 
> Теперь новая задача видео наблюдение и электро замки , общая сумма 597$, смета на фото ниже.
> Очень надеюсь что найдется те кто поможет это оплатить.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
46 хв · Odessa

Общий список потребностей, который хочется закрыть побыстрее.
На сегодня фин остаток 2991.33 грн, а надо..... по списку видно.
Надеюсь на помощь как всегда только Вас.


*137 морская пехота.*

- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- плитка напольная 70 кв м, 25 сегодня бесплатно дали, надо еще 45
- прожектора светодиодные 30w - 4 шт
- видео наблюдение и электро замки. Смета на 587$
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь
- столы и стулья офисного типа
*
36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)

*Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 год · Odessa

Потребности.

*С финансами совсем все плохо.*
Кто хочет и помочь армии пересмотрите список.


*137 морская пехота.*

- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- плитка напольная 70 кв м, 25 сегодня бесплатно дали, надо еще 45
- прожектора светодиодные 30w - 4 шт
- видео наблюдение и электро замки. Смета на 587$
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь
- столы и стулья офисного типа

*36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)

*Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------
usd account. $
Nataliya Pranzhu account : 26208101539229 bank : OTP bank 43 Zhylyanska str , Kyiv, 01033. Swift: OTPVUAUK. Correspondent bank : standard chartered bank New York branch, correspondent account 3582023463002, swift : SCBLUS33

€, &#163; счета даем по запросу
------------------------------------------

Как с нами связаться:

*Ул Ланжероновская 3 , 1 этаж , 1 фасадная дверь.
С 11.00 до 18.00
С понедельника по субботу

0503361189 Наталия
0969599111 Елена*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год · Uman

Каждый день в процессе ремонта вылазят новые потребности которые надо закрывать.
Сегодня надо срочно была жесть на крышу на 4000 грн, а денег ноль.
Позвонили Андрею, он нам часто помогает и он выручил .
Андрей спасибо за 4000 грн . Если бы не Вы процесс бы сегодня остановился.
Спасибо всем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв. · Kryve Ozero

Спасибо Ане 200$ наличными офис. Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
34 хв. · Ivanivka

*Принесите пожалуйста закрутки.
Каждый по баночке и будет ребятам счастье .
Больше года такое не просила, а сейчас не то, что без этого ни как, просто хочется побаловать.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 хв. · Odessa

*Очень прошу финансовую помощь. Катастрофа.*
Остаток пр деньгам 239,33 грн. И все.....
Завтра надо покупать дымоход и трубы для отдаления, по остальному список ниже.


*137 морская пехота.*

- гипсокартон 250 кв м
- плитка напольная 70 кв м, 25 сегодня бесплатно дали, надо еще 45
- видео наблюдение и электро замки. Смета на 587$. Дали аванс 200$, остальных денег нет...
- морозильные камеры или морозильные лари 2 шт
- любой спортивный инвентарь
- столы и стулья офисного типа

*36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)

*Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Александру и Елене за 2 новенькие стиральные машины, каждая на 8 кг и гантели.
За пару дней поменяем трубы воды и подключим их.

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 хв. · Odessa

Дай бог здоровья тому кто только что прислал 5000 грн.
Низкий поклон.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
25 хв

*Очень прошу фин помощь.*

- горит поменять водопроводную трубу от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые.

- купить дымоход 5 метров труба, тройник, грибок

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления.

Денег почти 0, а если точнее 239,33 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв · Odessa

Oleg Chystyakov спасибо 200$ поступили на PayPal
Спасибо огромное

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Грекова, я тебя люблю ))))
( фб глючит не могу тег поставить).
И так Лена сегодня накалядовала :
- Клей для плитки, гипсокартона и шпаклевку нам дадут!))))
- Гипсокартон тоже - колличество завтра мне уточняет

Вчера Лена 25 кв м плитки накалядовала.

А Юра сегодня договорился с отцом бойца 28 Омбр, которому мы помогали, он дает бригаду класть гипсокартон, заливать стяжку и делать откосы.

Мой брат будет нам проводить отопление.

Муж моей подруги будет класть плитку.

Люди я Вас обожаю, нас не победить.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
13 хв · Odessa

*Очень прошу фин помощь.

Сейчас есть 5000 грн и 200$ на PayPal только через неделю появятся у нас в виде наличных.
Говорю честно этого мало , список ниже*

- поменять водопроводную трубу от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые.

- дымоход 5 метров труба, тройник, грибок

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
16 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо Инне 200 грн наличными офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 хв · Odessa

*Очень прошу фин помощь.*

Сейчас есть 7536,32 грн на карточках, 200 грн наличные, и 200$ на PayPal только через неделю появятся у нас в виде наличных.
Говорю честно этого мало , список ниже с цифрами. Если у кого то есть друзья, знакомые которые могут это дать, будем очень благодарны.

- поменять водопроводную трубу 150 метров ( цена 1 метра хорошей трубы на века диаметр 110 - 210,38 грн/ метр + 5 шт муфта цена 1 шт 509,64 грн ) от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые. Итого 34105,20 грн

- дымоход 5 метров труба 2560 грн, тройник 245 грн, колено 374 грн грибок 94 грн
Итого 3273 грн

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления. Еще не посчитали, ниже фото чего сколько надо.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
3 хв · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Firsova Nadiya Davidivna.
5*97 21:12
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 1736.32UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв · Odessa

*Очень прошу фин помощь.*

Сейчас есть 7736, 32 грн на карточках, 200 грн наличные, и 200$ на PayPal только через неделю появятся у нас в виде наличных.
Говорю честно этого мало , список ниже с цифрами. Если у кого то есть друзья, знакомые которые могут это дать, будем очень благодарны.

- поменять водопроводную трубу 150 метров ( цена 1 метра хорошей трубы на века диаметр 110 - 210,38 грн/ метр + 5 шт муфта цена 1 шт 509,64 грн ) от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые. Итого 34105,20 грн

- дымоход 5 метров труба 2560 грн, тройник 245 грн, колено 374 грн грибок 94 грн
Итого 3273 грн

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления. Еще не посчитали, ниже фото чего сколько надо.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 хв · Dachnoye

Котел приехал.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв · Dachnoye

Спасибо огромное.
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв · Dachnoye

Ремонт.
Здесь теперь я провожу больше времени чем в офисе и дома.
Кпп содрали все и завтра заливаем пол, стены обшиваем, кладем плитку. На днях должны прийти окна и двери металические, котел получили, подведем воду,купим дымоход и трубы для отопления и кпп на 100% будет готово. Жду уже перерезание ленточки и торт.
Крыша 50% на сегодня перекрыто, работы продолжаются, если дождей не будет за пару дней и 100% будет готово.
А дальше как Бог даст. Конечно надо менять окна и проводить отопление в казарму, уже в этом направлении работаем, дай Бог получится и это.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
55 хв · Odessa

Маргарита 300 грн в офис и спасибо за баночки с вкусняшкам.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Safonov Sergei Sergeevich
5*97 22:06
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 2731.32UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро! Благодарность от подопечных. ) С Праздником вас, Защитники!!!

Nata Pranzhu
48 хв

Сегодня у моих хороших друзей и подопечных праздник. День части морской пограничной охраны.
По этому поводу они мне домой торт доставили )))
Очень приятно

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Smolyar Volodimir Pavlovich.
5*97 14:23
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 3731.32UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! По техническим причинам несколько дней не могла выйти в интернет. Поэтому посты за несколько дней!!!

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 10:24

Очень прошу фин помощь.

Сейчас есть 15835,31 грн на карточках,500 грн наличные, и 200$ на PayPal только через неделю появятся у нас в виде наличных.
Говорю честно этого мало , список ниже с цифрами. Если у кого то есть друзья, знакомые которые могут это дать, будем очень благодарны.

- поменять водопроводную трубу 150 метров ( цена 1 метра хорошей трубы на века диаметр 110 - 210,38 грн/ метр + 5 шт муфта цена 1 шт 509,64 грн ) от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые. Итого 34105,20 грн

- дымоход 5 метров труба 2560 грн, тройник 245 грн, колено 374 грн грибок 94 грн
Итого 3273 грн

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления. Еще не посчитали, ниже фото чего сколько надо.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 14:52

Спасибо Наталья Науменко за стиральную машину для морской пехоты



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 14:54

Крылья Феникса спасибо за стиральную машинку для полка связи Вмс




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
12 жовтня о 15:24

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лёне на карточку
2512.56UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Leidiker Igor Oleksandrovich.
5*97 15:19
Komissiya 12.56UAH
Bal. 9210.35UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 15:47

Спасибо моему брату привёз бесплатно машину бута.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 16:16

Спасибо Александр Бабич морозильный ларь для морской пехоты




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 17:06

Спасибо компании потолочные системы за 33 листа гипсокартона.
Надо ещё 20 листов.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 жовтня о 20:59 · Змінено

Для нужд военных принимаем на безоплатной основе паллеты в неограниченном кол все у кого сколько есть. Не будьте равнодушными, пересмотрите склады, спросите друзей .
Звоните Наталия 0503361189

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 жовтня о 21:07
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
12 жовтня о 21:06

Очень прошу фин помощь.

Сейчас есть 21314,34 грн на карточках,500 грн наличные, и 200$ на PayPal только через неделю появятся у нас в виде наличных.
Говорю честно этого мало , список ниже с цифрами. Если у кого то есть друзья, знакомые которые могут это дать, будем очень благодарны.

- поменять водопроводную трубу 150 метров ( цена 1 метра хорошей трубы на века диаметр 110 - 210,38 грн/ метр + 5 шт муфта цена 1 шт 509,64 грн ) от башни до основного здания, котельной и кпп. Без этого не можем подключить ни котел ни стиралки, ни душевые. Итого 34105,20 грн

- дымоход 5 метров труба 2560 грн, тройник 245 грн, колено 374 грн грибок 94 грн
Итого 3273 грн

- трубы, американки, уголки, тройники для разводки отопления. Еще не посчитали, ниже фото чего сколько надо.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
13 жовтня о 18:06 · Змінено

Александр Бабич спасибо большое за ещё 1 морозильный ларь. Ты очень выручил ребят, теперь они могут мясо получать по нормам.
Спасибо тебе.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 жовтня о 17:50
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
14 жовтня о 17:49

Спасибо компании Итал- керамика за 25 листов гипсокартона.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Вчора о 11:07
Nata Pranzhu
Вчора о 11:07

Нужен контейнеровоз забрать 20 фут контейнер с промышленной и отвезти в дачное. Желательно бесплатно, для военных надо.
0503361189 Наташа

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Вчора о 11:16
Nata Pranzhu
Вчора о 11:16

Спасибо Леониду 2500 грн наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Вчора о 11:43
Nata Pranzhu
Вчора о 11:43

Из горящего для военных :
- перфоратор
- шуруповёрт
- электролобзик
- болгарка
-правило

0503361189 Наташа

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
19 год

Спасибо Виталию.
Теперь на кпп есть окна.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 год
Nata Pranzhu
16 год

Прошу перепост.
Обращаю внимание тех кто помогал 28 Омбр как я говорю дорогими цацками ( рации, вся оптика, миноискатели, метеостанции, планшеты, машины, бани И так далее).
Для чего прошу, у нас новый комбриг, он реально хочет понимать, что есть в бригаде, надежда на то что все приедут и честно признаются не много. Новый комбриг готов все поставить на учёт, и это важно надеюсь это понимают все. Давайте всем миром поможем.
Можете писать мне или сами напрямую, главное результат

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
13 год

Не закрытые потребности по востонавлению ВЧ. Пока мы только на первом этапе, с Вашей помощью по чуть чуть продвигаемся, и я очень этому рада.

- замена водопроводной трубы 150 метров
- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu
5 год

Спасибо Вадиму и его шефу за контейнер, спасибо Ольге и её шефу за доставку контейнера в ВЧ.
Теперь у нас будет оружейка.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu
2 год

Спасибо Людмиле 1000 грн наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Spaniel

Здравствуйте, подскажите,пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться за помощью в сборе денег для коллиматора, планки пикатини и монокля т.к. єто очень дорогостоящие предметы и возможности самим купить нет, любимый человек сейчас находиться в АТО и ему необходимо это

----------


## maury88

> Здравствуйте, подскажите,пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться за помощью в сборе денег для коллиматора, планки пикатини и монокля т.к. єто очень дорогостоящие предметы и возможности самим купить нет, любимый человек сейчас находиться в АТО и ему необходимо это


 У подразделений как правило есть постоянные волонтеры, которые их опекают. Наверное к ним. А вообще волонтер-это обычный человек. Им может стать любой.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar
6 хв.

Не закрытые потребности

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- замена водопроводной трубы 150 метров
- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 36-я ( десантно - штурмовой батальйон бригады морской пехоты)*

1. Прицелы ночного видения ( 2100$\ шт) 2 шт
2. Ноутбук 2 шт
3. Принтер 2 шт ( 1 хотя бы 3 в 1) 1 шт купил Мераб. Надо еще 1 шт

*3. Одесский погранотряд*

- 2 миноискателя ( 250$/ шт)

*4. Белгород Днестровский погранотряд*

- теплые кофты 50 шт ( 250 грн / шт)
- рпс 30 шт ( 580 грн/ шт)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв

*Подразделения которым мы помогаем*

- одесский погранотряд
- Белгород днестровский погранотряд
- Рэр ВМС
- пол связи ВМС
- морская пехота ВМС (дшб)
- морская пехота Одесса 137 ( восстановление ВЧ)
- 406 обаг ( восстановление ВЧ)
- 28 Омбр

*С 15/09/2015 Пранжу Наташа вошла в группу Сармат при министерстве обороны и появилась возможность в полном объёме закрывать подразделения тем, чем обеспечивает МО, ниже список того, что мы пока не можем получить от МО.
Просим быть не равнодушными, чужих детей не бывает.*

*Список постоянных потребностей необходимых для военных в зоне Ато и в ВЧ одесской области:*

*Быт :*

- молоток
- топор
- дрель
- шуруповерт
- болгарка
- электролобзик
- перфоратор
- бензопила
- гвозди
- скобы
- генератор дизельный
- пленка

*Средства гигиены :*

- туалетная бумага
- зубная паста
- мыло
- средства для мытья посуды

*Для восстановления воинских частей :*

- песок
- цемент
- сантехника вся
- плитка под и стены
- двери
- гипсокартон
- рубероид
- И так далее все что касается строительства

*Медикаменты*

- противовирусные
- противопростудные

*Автозапчасти:*

- колеса
- запчасти на Урал и Камаз
- масла
- тосол
- антифриз
- фильтры
- коленвал
- инструменты
И так далее , за более подробной информацией по запчастям звоните, их много и подразделений много

*Приборы :*

- тепловизор
- дальномер
- приборы ночного видения
- оптические прицелы
- рации
- глушители
- миноискатели

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Пранжу Наталия 0503361189
Грекова Елена 0969599111

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем

С 10.00 до 19.00
Кроме воскресенья*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

* Очень важная информация! Прочтите, пожалуйста! И у кого есть возможность-помогите! Это наши братья, сыновья, мужья, отцы! Это наши защитники!*

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu
2 год

Опять вернусь к больной теме для меня и для военных на сегодня.
В одесской области есть 3 ВЧ в которых надо сделать хотя бы частичный ремонт, что бы не капало на голову и когда ребята вернутся было во что вернуться, а в некоторых ВЧ и сейчас живут и даже формируются новые подразделения.
Поэтому нам постоянно для ремонта нужны строительные материалы от рубероида до труб и сантехники.
Прошу помогать нам восстанавливать, то что убивалась 23 года, честно это большие деньги, которых сейчас нет, и нам в Киеве чётко дали понять пока и не ждите, нет таких средств в бюджете.

Сейчас из того что делаем и что надо начинать делать уже, иначе здания и люди в них просто не перенесут зиму:
- рубероид ( перекрыть 3 здания общая площадь около 2000 квадратных метров ), на сегодня перекрыли только 1 здание в 560 кв м . У нас получается себестоимость 1 кв м - 78 грн .
- цемент и песок надо много, из него делаем раствор заливаем как основу под рубероид и делаем стяжку полов и на стены. Например на 1 крышу ушло 7 тонн песка и 500 кг цемента
- плитка пол и стены , что бы сделать душевые , туалеты и постирочные
- стекла для окон , 60% окон нет стекла
- штукатурка, клей для плитки это расходник который тоже нужен и много.
- По мелочам любой инструмент например от шпателя до дрели
- сантехника ( унитазы, умывальники, душевые поддоны, краны)
- трубы ( вода, канализация) системы старые и убитые

Сейчас одесская кэч подучила на 2 ВЧ сумму в размере 300 тыс по согласованию с нами и командирами ВЧ , решили что будем проводить воду и свет в 2 ВЧ, их там просто нет, а будет ли ещё поступления ни кому не известно, поэтому ребята сейчас живут в палатках и надеятся только на нас с Вами как всегда.
Не будьте равнодушными, поспрашивайте друзей, знакомых, 100% кто то что то продаёт, импортирует. Нам нужны материалы очень

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10
15 хв.

Стоимость ремонта крыши в 3 зданиях ВЧ , общей площадью в 2000 кв м.

1. 40 тонн песок ( 1 тонна -120 грн)
2. 4 тонны цемент ( 1 тонна 1398 грн)
3. Рубероид 250 рулонов ( 447 грн 1 рулон)
4. Праймер 10 вёдер ( 604 грн 1 ведро)
5. Газ для пайки на 10000 грн
6. Отливы оцинковка на 14000 грн.
*Итого : 152182 грн*

Очень надеемся на, то, что кто то принесёт материалы, иначе по другому ни как не получится.
Ремонт крыши в 3 зданиях это зима без воды на головах военных, и спасение зданий от разрушения .

И сразу говорю заявки писали и не одну, ещё до пятницы у меня была надежда на кэч , сейчас я уже точно знаю, что они ни чего не дадут, у них нет финансирования и не планируется.
Давайте подумаем о будущем нашей армии и военных.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Наташа 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с 10.00 до 19.00 кроме воскресенья*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 
*Очень нужна помощь, друзья! У кого есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста!*

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв

Стоимость ремонта крыши в 3 зданиях ВЧ , общей площадью в 2000 кв м.

1. 40 тонн песок ( 1 тонна -120 грн) 2. 4 тонны цемент ( 1 тонна 1398 грн)
3. Рубероид 250 рулонов ( 447 грн 1 рулон)
4. Праймер 10 вёдер ( 604 грн 1 ведро)
5. Газ для пайки на 10000 грн
6. Отливы оцинковка на 14000 грн.
*Итого : 152182 грн*

Очень надеемся на, то, что кто то принесёт материалы, иначе по другому ни как не получится.
Ремонт крыши в 3 зданиях это зима без воды на головах военных, и спасение зданий от разрешения.

И сразу говорю заявки писали и не одну, ещё до пятницы у меня была надежда на кэч , сейчас я уже точно знаю, что они ни чего не дадут, у них нет финансирования и не планируется.
Давайте подумаем о будущем нашей армии и военных.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Наташа 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с 10.00 до 19.00 кроме воскресенья*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
6 хв

Виталий спасибо 2000 грн наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
4 хв

А у нас продолжается ремонт. Уже видны изменения. По мере поступления средств подвозим материалы.
Не оставайтесь равнодушными

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 хв

Наталья Науменко подключили работает.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar
39 хв.

*Это не просто надо, это крик души. Ремонт крыш это первое что горит сделать*

Стоимость ремонта крыши в 3 зданиях ВЧ , общей площадью в 2000 кв м.

1. 40 тонн песок ( 1 тонна -120 грн) 2. 4 тонны цемент ( 1 тонна 1398 грн)
3. Рубероид 250 рулонов ( 447 грн 1 рулон)
4. Праймер 10 вёдер ( 604 грн 1 ведро)
5. Газ для пайки на 10000 грн
6. Отливы оцинковка на 14000 грн.
*Итого : 152182 грн*

Очень надеемся на, то, что кто то принесёт материалы, иначе по другому ни как не получится.
Ремонт крыши в 3 зданиях это зима без воды на головах военных, и спасение зданий от разрешения.

И сразу говорю заявки писали и не одну, ещё до пятницы у меня была надежда на кэч , сейчас я уже точно знаю, что они ни чего не дадут, у них нет финансирования и не планируется.
Давайте подумаем о будущем нашей армии и военных.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Наташа 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с 10.00 до 19.00 кроме воскресенья*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
24 хв · Змінено

Наверно я всех замучала своими постами надо, но сделать ни чего не могу если надо, то надо.
Поверьте мне надежда многих подразделений только на тех кто любит Украину.
Пару дней назад когда одна дама сказала, что я сепаратистка, я как приличная девочка пожаловалась маме и она ответила " где они видели таких сепаратисток которых мама простит и умоляет уехать из страны и жить счастливо, а она сидит и говорит не время, я ещё не все сделала".

Напишу такой маленький список, надеюсь найдутся люди которые смогут осуществить его.
Спасибо всем за то, что Вы есть.

*Для 28 Омбр*

Минимум
- генераторы дизель 10 шт
- бензопилы 10 шт + масло двухтактное
- трубы для буржуек
- пленка
- скобы
- гвозди
- молотки
- топоры
- инструменты для ремонта техники

*Для ремонта крыши 3 ВЧ*

1. 40 тонн песок ( 1 тонна -120 грн) 2. 4 тонны цемент ( 1 тонна 1398 грн)
3. Рубероид 250 рулонов ( 447 грн 1 рулон)
4. Праймер 10 вёдер ( 604 грн 1 ведро)
5. Газ для пайки на 10000 грн
6. Отливы оцинковка на 14000 грн.
*Итого : 152182 грн*

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает. Лене на карточку
650.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Poluchatel: Goncharenko Oleksandr Sergiiovich
5*97 10:23
Bal. 2354.86UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 3
32 хв

Кто может помочь с канцтоварами для военных?
- бумага
- папки скоросшиватели
- ручки
- карандаши
- линейки
- файлы
От МО сразу говорю не получаем и планов таких нет, так как это просто не закупают .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
502.40UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Beregovii Kirilo Anatoliiovich
5*97 11:56
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 2854.75UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
1 год

Спасибо Александру, Елене, Зинаиде. Как всегда спасли.
Утюги 5 шт, чайники 5 шт, электроплиты 5 шт, клеёнка 40 метров, прищепки 60 шт, досточки для кухни 10 шт, вешалки для одежды на стенку 10 шт, 3 шт ножа для кухни, тёрки 3 шт для кухни.

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
30 хв

Спасибо Сергею.
2 прожектора
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
30 хв

Спасибо Alla Russ, Вика Белая, Виктория Пастерначенко
За спортивные костюмы морпехами.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 3
8 хв

*Завтра 16-16:30 будем встречать пограничников.
Кто с нами?
Шарики и улыбки приветствуются.*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2
7 год. · Змінено

Кто хочет поучаствовать в покупке труб для буржуек ?
Для того что бы на 100% закрыть потребность 28 Омбр надо 1030 труб. Нашли цену 27 грн / 1 шт
Пишите или звоните 0503361189.
Времени реально нет, и это я уже молчу за бензопилы, генераторы, плёнку, скобы, гвозди.
Короче как то так, печально пока.

----------


## maury88

Важная информация!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
53 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2
53 хв.

*Встреча пограничников переносится на 14.00 пока, могут быть изменения*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Наталією Кручининою
3 хв.

Очень нужен тонометр для измерения давления.
Горит завтра до вечера.
Приносить мне Ланжероновская 3, или Наталия Кручинина Канатная 35

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
20 хв. ·

Время встречи 13:30 предварительно

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
17 жовтня о 21:25

*Подразделения которым мы помогаем*

- одесский погранотряд
- Белгород днестровский погранотряд
- Рэр ВМС
- пол связи ВМС
- морская пехота ВМС (дшб)
- морская пехота Одесса 137 ( восстановление ВЧ)
- 406 обаг ( восстановление ВЧ)
- 28 Омбр

С 15/09/2015 Пранжу Наташа вошла в группу Сармат при министерстве обороны и появилась возможность в полном объёме закрывать подразделения тем, чем обеспечивает МО, ниже список того, что мы пока не можем получить от МО.
Просим быть не равнодушными, чужих детей не бывает. 

-----------------------------------------------------
Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
7 хв.

С финансами попа, кроме ремонта ВЧ, есть ещё потребности для ребят в зоне Ато. В списке то что мы не можем получить через МО.
Нам ехать на широкий Лан на днях, а везти .... Ни бензопил ни генераторов .

Список постоянных потребностей необходимых для военных в зоне Ато и в ВЧ одесской области:

*Быт :*

- молоток
- топор
- дрель
- шуруповерт
- болгарка
- электролобзик
- перфоратор
- бензопила
- гвозди
- скобы
- генератор дизельный
- пленка

*Средства гигиены :*

- туалетная бумага
- зубная паста
- мыло
- средства для мытья посуды

*Для восстановления воинских частей :*

- песок
- цемент
- сантехника вся
- плитка под и стены
- двери
- гипсокартон
- рубероид
- И так далее все что касается строительства

*Медикаменты*

- противовирусные
- противопростудные

*Автозапчасти:*

- колеса
- запчасти на Урал и Камаз
- масла
- тосол
- антифриз
- фильтры
- коленвал
- инструменты
И так далее , за более подробной информацией по запчастям звоните, их много и подразделений много

*Приборы :*

- тепловизор
- дальномер
- приборы ночного видения
- оптические прицелы
- рации
- глушители
- миноискатели

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Ланжероновская 3, фасадная входная дверь с тризубцем
С 10 до 19 кроме воскресенья
Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Небайдужий народ.
6 хв

Небайдужий народ додає 2 нові світлини.
1 год

Для медиков 28 очень нужен танометр, и 10 штук жгутов как на картинке ниже, а также медикаменты от кашля, от температуры, противогриппозные, от горла, от насморка. Приносить до завтра до вечера на Канатную, 35 или Ланжероновскую, 3 Наталии Пранжу.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо огромное компании Интерхим. Как всегда они приходят на помощь по первой просьбе.
Ребята будут здоровые.
1500 упаковок Амексин.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*С возвращением! Низкий поклон вам!*


Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
1 год.

*Вернулись.
Ура !!!!*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
18 хв.

Спасибо большое за лампочки . Морпехи будут счастливы



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
19 хв · Змінено

Пару недель назад мы купили флис. Сегодня забрала уже готовые Балаклавы. Очень хорошие получились. Ира спасибо за то, что год шьёшь их нам бесплатно





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**20
5*97 15:40
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 2247.76UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
16 хв

Спасибо Вадику за канцтовары




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Девочки завтра вязать сетки не будем, только завтра получу краску для окрашивания ткани.
Послезавтра с утра все в старом режиме.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:38
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 3338.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu та ще 6
18 хв · Odessa ·

Уважаемые, любимые одесситы! На кпп любимым морякам нужна раскладушка! У кого в подсобке валяется и ему жалко выбросить, я заберу!!!! Очень нужно!!! Спасибо! 0969599111

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо тем к о помогает
Лене на карточку
1005.03UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Kashevarov Leonid Aleksandrovich
5*97 15:16
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 4338.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

С финансами попа, кроме ремонта ВЧ, есть ещё потребности для ребят в зоне Ато. В списке то что мы не можем получить через МО.
Нам ехать на широкий Лан на днях, а везти .... Ни бензопил ни генераторов .

Список постоянных потребностей необходимых для военных в зоне Ато и в ВЧ одесской области:


*Быт :*

- молоток
- топор
- дрель
- шуруповерт
- болгарка
- электролобзик
- перфоратор
- бензопила
- гвозди
- скобы
- генератор дизельный
- пленка

*Средства гигиены :*

- туалетная бумага
- зубная паста
- мыло
- средства для мытья посуды

*Для восстановления воинских частей :*

- песок
- цемент
- сантехника вся
- плитка под и стены
- двери
- гипсокартон
- рубероид
- И так далее все что касается строительства

*Медикаменты*

- противовирусные
- противопростудные

*Автозапчасти:*

- колеса
- запчасти на Урал и Камаз
- масла
- тосол
- антифриз
- фильтры
- коленвал
- инструменты
И так далее , за более подробной информацией по запчастям звоните, их много и подразделений много

*Приборы :*

- тепловизор
- дальномер
- приборы ночного видения
- оптические прицелы
- рации
- глушители
- миноискатели

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

*Ланжероновская 3, фасадная входная дверь с тризубцем
С 10 до 19 кроме воскресенья
Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7
15 хв

*Из очень болезненного и горящего на сегодня.*

1. Нам обещали в Киеве бесплатно дать систему для отопления, но сегодня сказали что не могут. Мы честно расстроенные, так как до начала работ по отоплению неделя, а материалов нет. Только котёл и радиаторы.
Стоимость 4000 грн.
2. Срочно нужна машина обратка из Киева, желательно большой тент, нам дают много палетт, а машина стоит 6000 грн, такое мы позволить себе не можем, если у кого то бывают обратка из Киева и готовы привезти бесплатно, будем очень благодарны.
3. Большая потребность 4 бойлера на 100 литров каждый.
4. Дизельные генераторы .

Вообще потребностей много, но ждём окончания выборов и надеемся, что те кто могут помочь на самом деле большим количеством материалов быстро оклимаются и захотят помочь.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10
6 хв.

Для медички 28 нужна резина , размер на фото .
Если не бесплатно, то помогите дешевле найти

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
Щойно
Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu та Alexandr Rotar
20 хв. · Змінено

Ураааа!!!! Сергей Качанов- ты лучший!!!!!!
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 11:38
Komissiya 50.25UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

У нас необычная расцветка сетки как для осени.
Спец заказ от моряков.
Автор расцветки Александр Ротарь.
Девочки, золотые ручки спасибо.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
8 хв · Змінено

Спасибо Михаилу за 200$ на 4 бензопилы. Выручил как всегда.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв.

Спасибо Мерабу 350$+10€, Дима 100$.
Ребята дай Бог Вам здоровья.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Помогите с резиной плиз.
Ребята скоро уходят, резина нужна на медичку. Это очень важно.
Ниже фото и размер

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
46 хв. · Змінено

С Наталия Кручинина и Альберт Кручинин сегодня сделали много важных дел. Передали Амексин для 28 бригады, всем писать заявки на мед роту на получение.
Чуток навели шухер)))
Встретили 18 бат !!!!
И Наташа и Алик передали бензопилу и Max Yakutko от тебя тонометры

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
20 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 21:33
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 12381.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Повторю пост ещё раз.
Прошу репост.

Ищем тех кто передавал в 28 Омбр :
- Тепловизоры
- прицелы оптические
- прицелы ночные
- метеостанции
- помню точно кто то снайперский комплекс передавал
И так далее из спасающего жизнь

Плиз отпишитесь в личку, кому давали, что и номер или акт если есть.

Это поможет новому комбригу понимать, что реально есть в бригаде и есть ли .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Ремонт продолжается, намного медленнее чем нам бы хотелось, но....
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв

*Потребности по 28 Омбр , бригада готовится к выходу в зону, по договорённости с новым комбригом, пока все собираем необходимое и аккумулируем у себя, повезём уже сразу в места нового расположения.
*
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 )
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв 10 шт

От средств гигиены ни когда не отказываемся, всегда актуальны след вещи : мыло, влажные салфетки, средство для мытья посуды, туалетная бумага.

По трубам для буржуек, в течении недели кэч должны привезти трубы на 42 буржуйки.

*Приносить все можно по адресу Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 10 до 19 кроме воскресенья*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
1 год.

*Нужна помощь одному офицеру.*

Жена вот, вот рожает, с квартиры которую снимали попросили их выехать, есть комната в общежитии, но в ней надо сделать ремонт.
Ниже список. Посмотрите, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Pisanyuk Evgen Igorevich
5*97 13:30
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 12580.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- арматура 10- 390 м ( 6,45 грн / м = 2515,50 грн )
- арматура 12 - 100 м ( 8,80 грн / м = 880 грн )
- профиль прямоугольный 20х50 - 20 м ( 31,92 грн /м = 638,40 грн)
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)
- цемент 1 тонна ( 1350 грн)
- песок 4 тонны ( 800 грн)
*Итого : 31683,90 грн.*

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. Итого 218 400 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточек
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kramarenko Andrii Viktorovich
5*97 17:16
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 13575.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- арматура 10- 390 м ( 6,45 грн / м = 2515,50 грн )
- арматура 12 - 100 м ( 8,80 грн / м = 880 грн )
- профиль прямоугольный 20х50 - 20 м ( 31,92 грн /м = 638,40 грн)
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)
- цемент 1 тонна ( 1350 грн)
- песок 4 тонны ( 800 грн)
*Итого : 31683,90 грн.*

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. Итого 218 400 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

Хочу напомнить вчерашний пост. Одному офицеру у которого скоро рожает жена, надо помочь с обустройством комнаты в общежитии.
Ниже список за минусом того, что за сутки нашли.
Прошу помогите.

Комната – 36 м2,

Стены и потолок

- валик, (кисть) – 1(1) шт.
- гипсокартон – 30 листов.
- дюбеля – 1 уп.
- кафель – 20 м2. (пол, стены в туалете)
- сверла (победитовые) – 1 к-т.
- каркасный профиль для гипсы – 50 м.
- шпатлевка (финиш) – 4 мешка.
- шпатель – 1(широкий), 1(узкий).
- розетка (накладная) – 6 шт.
- кабель 2,5х3 – 30 м.
- автомат електр. – 6 шт.
- счётчик электроэнергии – 1 шт.
- профиль для укладки кабеля – 30 м.

Канализация и водоснабжение:

- труба канализационная (100мм) – 15м.
- унитаз – 1 шт.
- труба водопроводная – 40м.
- крепление для труб – 40шт.
- смеситель кухонный – 1шт.
- раковина кухонная (мойка) -1 шт.
- бойлер (б/у) -1 шт.


Мебель:

- стол кухонный -1 шт.
- стулья (табуретки) – 3/4шт.
- диван/кровать -1 шт
- шкаф для одежды – 1 шт.
- вешалка для верхней одежды -1 шт.

Бытовая техника:

- конвектор (1,5 кВт) – 1 шт.
- стиральная машина – 1шт.
- электроплитка (2-конфорочная) – 1 шт.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

До пятницы очень просим принести у кого есть возможность :

- влажные салфетки
- чай, кофе
- мыло

Спасибо тем кто помогает

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
25 хв

Ремонт продолжается .
На сегодня одна хорошая новость, кэч проводит воду сам, ура нам не нужна труба от водонапорной башни до здания, надо только труба для разводки по зданию.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 хв

Вот так выглядят армейские бойлеры для нагрева воды. Поэтому очень нужны нормальные без дров и труб

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
7 хв.

Спасибо Юре за булерьян и женщине забыла имя за стиралка. Все на месте, все работает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
5 хв.

Спасибо Мерабу огромное

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
25 хв

Купили запчасти для разведки и нашли раскладушку.
Спасибо всем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
7 хв

*Обновление по потребностям связанным с переездом в общежитие офицера, у которого вот вот рожает жена.*

Комната – 36 м2,

*Стены и потолок:*

- валик, (кисть) – 1(1) шт.
- гипсокартон – 30 листов.
- дюбеля – 1 уп.
- сверла (победитовые) – 1 к-т.
- каркасный профиль для гипсы – 50 м.
- шпатель – 1(широкий), 1(узкий).
- розетка (накладная) – 6 шт.
- кабель 2,5х3 – 30 м.
- автомат електр. – 6 шт.
- профиль для укладки кабеля – 30 м.

*Канализация и водоснабжение:*

- труба канализационная (100мм) – 15м.
- унитаз – 1 шт.
- труба водопроводная – 40м.
- крепление для труб – 40шт.
- смеситель кухонный – 1шт.
- бойлер (б/у) -1 шт.
- ванная для ног (душевая) – 1 шт.

*Мебель:*

- стол кухонный -1 шт.
- стулья (табуретки) – 3/4шт.
- шкаф для одежды – 1 шт.
- вешалка для верхней одежды -1 шт.
*
Бытовая техника:*

- конвектор (1,5 кВт) – 1 шт.
- стиральная машина – 1шт.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
*
3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. 

*Итого 218 400 грн.*

Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 хв.

Спасибо большое Сергею
Офицер довольный, с божьей помощью скоро будет готовая комната для переезда

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо Екатерине и Юлии.
1500 шт тёплых свитеров , начинаю выдачу

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв · Змінено

Горжусь что обо мне пишут в таком издании. Жаль что в правильности написания фамилии ошиблись

Оригинал статьи http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/27/mikheil-saakashvili-putins-nemesis-ukraine

На странице Михаила Саакашвили в ФБ перевод.  https://www.facebook.com/SaakashviliMikheil/posts/1061155393914841

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
44 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
44 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Лене на карточку
598.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38095)**685*97 17:46Komissiya 2.99UAHBal. 12222.76UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
12 хв.

Попа как ни когда.
Посмотрите потребности, без Вас всех ни как не справимся
Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .

Прошу помочь.
*
1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр* 

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м.

* Итого 218 400 грн.*

Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
50 хв.

Называется дожились.
Основу для плетения сетей купить не можем денег нет.
Краску купить не можем денег нет
Продолжить ремонт ВЧ не можем денег нет
Купить горящее и очень необходимое перед выходом 28 Омбр в зону не можем денег нет.
Ни чего не можем.
Надеемся и ждём, или не ждём, честно сама уже не знаю.
Усталость накапливается, эмоции переполняют и каждый раз думаю а как она выглядит ПОБЕДА? А может она уже была, а я не заметила .

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв.

Андрей спасибо за 150 грн и средства гигиены
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
21 хв.

Продолжаем помогать офицеру обустроить комнату.
Спасибо всем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
23 хв.

Чуть купили ребятам того что не хватало. И говорю Богу спасибо, за то что прошлой зимой их обеспечили на 99% всем необходимым ( от приборов до 7 левела).
Потому что в этом году намного тяжелее.
Они опять уходят в Ато, и это не просто друзья и хорошие ребята, это отличные военные которые не раз в Ато показали своё мастерство.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
5000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Politi Volodimir Evgenovich5*97 09:58Komissiya 25.00UAHBal. 13091.26UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:30/10 10:13 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-10000 UAH (Portmone) Balance=10070.33 UAH
Info: VISA VIRTUON-bezpeka Internet platezhiv.Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
5 хв.

Спасибо Лариса Морар и всему Измаилу.
Много подарков для военных и для золотых ручек которые шьют для ребят и вяжут сетки.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 9 нових світлин.
31 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Для офицера которому помогаем обустроить комнату сегодня нашли ...

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
5 год

Сегодня мы купили и передали первую часть материалов ( цемент, арматура, уголок) ВЧ для того что бы начинать делать секретку в части. Осталось ещё купить 3 двери с сертификатом ИЕ60 и секретка готова.
Спасибо всем кто помогает.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
6 год

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м.
*Итого 218 400 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 год

Вопрос с ОСБ закрыт, огромное спасибо Ольге. Сегодня купила 37,5 м2.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
27 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
27 хв.

*Прошу Помошь.
Караул.
Горит 3 принтера на понедельник вечер.
Звоните 0503361189.
Очень надо, очень прошу*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 18 нових світлин.
4 хв

*Прошу Помошь всех неравнодушных людей.*

Многие знают, что мы думаем не только о военных в зоне Ато, но и тут, помогаем восстанавливать убитые годами воинские части.
И с Вашей помощью у нас это получается, но сейчас нужна помощь одному объекту, по которому мы просто опять же без Вас ни чего не сможем сделать.
Это здание в Чабанке 28 Омбр. В нем живут сейчас люди, семьи офицеров и контрактников.
Там просто горит в этом году сделать крышу, если не сделаем, здание просто рухнет. То в каких условиях сейчас живут люди, просто кошмарные.
Ниже смета и перечень необходимых материалов, нам все равно каким образом от Вас будет поступать помощь, материалами или финансами или рабочей силой, для нас всех важен окончательный результат, новая крыша.

1. Рубероид 295 рулонов - 447 грн / рулон * 295 = 131865 грн
2. Цемент 6 тонн - 1350 грн / тонна *6= 8100 грн
3. Песок 24 тонны песок - 243 грн / тонна * 24= 5832 грн
4. Оцинковка парапеты 30000 грн
5. Газ 16500 грн
6. Пенобетон 16000 грн
7. Праймер 635 грн - 15 упаковок = 9525 грн
*Итого : 217822 грн*

Стоимость 1 кв метра крыши выходит в 78 грн.
Если 2800 человек миллионного города скинутся по 78 грн, мы спасём здание и людей которые останутся не на улице, а с крышей над головой.

Это расходы без учёта работы , надеемся, что те ребята которые нам сейчас помогают на безоплатной основе, согласятся и дальше помогать, плюс военные которые будут помогать.

Этот проект мы делаем совместно с   Наталия Кручинина, поэтому можно обращаться к нам или к ней с желанием помочь и с вопросами.

Ниже фото что внутри, а что снаружи.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
19 хв. · Змінено

*Очень нужны 3 рабочие принтера , идеально 3 в 1.*

Сейчас тратить средства которые собираем на ремонт и восстановление ВЧ не можем, на это. Больше чем уверенна, что у кого то есть ненужные.
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия, 0969599111 Елена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
10 хв

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
*
3. Не могу сказать какая часть, коротко одна из частей Вмс .*

Необходимо сделать помещение для секретного и шифровального органа части.
- двери металлические ИЕ60 противопожарные 2000х800 - 3 шт ( 8500 грн / 1 шт = 25500 грн)

*4. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. 
Итого 217 822 грн.

Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
Щойно

П*родолжаем помогать офицеру обустроить комнату в общежитии.
У него скоро рожает жена, поэтому очень хочется помочь.*

Комната – 36 м2,

*Стены и потолок:*

- гипсокартон влагостойкий– 10 листов.
- гипсокартон для стен - 10 листов
- дюбеля – 1 упаковка
- розетка (накладная) – 6 шт.
- кабель 2,5х3 – 30 м.
- автомат електр. – 6 шт.
- профиль для укладки кабеля – 30 м.

*Канализация и водоснабжение:*

- труба водопроводная – 20м.
- крепление для труб – 20шт.
- смеситель кухонный – 1шт.
- бойлер (б/у) -1 шт.

*Мебель:*

- стол кухонный -1 шт.
- стулья (табуретки) – 3/4шт.
- шкаф для одежды – 1 шт.
- вешалка для верхней одежды -1 шт.

*Бытовая техника:*

- конвектор (1,5 кВт) – 1 шт.
- стиральная машина – 1шт.

----------


## maury88

Друзья, посмотрите, пожалуйста на фото, что несколькими постами выше... Этот Наташин пост о них... У кого есть возможность-помогите!

Nata Pranzhu додає 11 нових світлин.
31 хв

*Посмотрите на эти фото.
Я не хочу, что бы семьи героев Ато жили в таких условиях, думаю Вы тоже. Речь идёт о малом, что мы можем сделать для них. Если в миллионном городе 2800 человек пожертвуют по 78 грн, мы сделаем ремонт крыши.
Ведь для Одессы это не большая сумма.
Прошу быть неравнодушными, не прошу умоляю.
За полтора года войны, мы все делали и больше, и уверенна что найдутся неравнодушные делающие помочь.*

1. Рубероид 295 рулонов - 447 грн / рулон * 295 = 131865 грн
2. Цемент 6 тонн - 1350 грн / тонна *6= 8100 грн
3. Песок 24 тонны песок - 243 грн / тонна * 24= 5832 грн
4. Оцинковка парапеты 30000 грн
5. Газ 16500 грн
6. Пенобетон 16000 грн
7. Праймер 635 грн - 15 упаковок = 9525 грн

*Итого : 217822 грн*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
19 хв.

Идеально для Ато. Продаётся в comfy
Для ребят очень надо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

Кто может напечатать флаги на хорошей крепкой ткани?
На день морской пехоты, с морской пехотой Одессы делаем для одесситов сюрприз. Нужна помощь и само собой на безоплатной основе.
Пишите в личку(ФБ https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 11 нових світлин.
6 год
*
Посмотрите на эти фото.
Я не хочу, что бы семьи героев Ато жили в таких условиях, думаю Вы тоже. Речь идёт о малом, что мы можем сделать для них. Если в миллионном городе 2800 человек пожертвуют по 78 грн, мы сделаем ремонт крыши.
Ведь для Одессы это не большая сумма.
Прошу быть неравнодушными, не прошу умоляю.
За полтора года войны, мы все делали и больше, и уверенна что найдутся неравнодушные делающие помочь.*

1. Рубероид 295 рулонов - 447 грн / рулон * 295 = 131865 грн
2. Цемент 6 тонн - 1350 грн / тонна *6= 8100 грн
3. Песок 24 тонны песок - 243 грн / тонна * 24= 5832 грн
4. Оцинковка парапеты 30000 грн
5. Газ 16500 грн
6. Пенобетон 16000 грн
7. Праймер 635 грн - 15 упаковок = 9525 грн

*Итого : 217822 грн*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
13 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
402.01UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik SHpak Svetlana Aleksandrovna
5*97 09:34
Komissiya 2.01UAH
Bal. 554.02UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
42 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Pohlomkova Kira Valentinovna
5*97 11:26
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 753.02UAH

-----------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
41 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
41 хв

*1 принтер передали Лене сегодня. Спасибо .
Надо ещё 2 шт.
Горит до вечера*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
80.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Litvyakov Sergey Fyodorovich
5*97 14:25
Komissiya 0.40UAH
Bal. 832.62UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура! Один важный пункт закрыт! Спасибо, друзья!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв

*Сегодня закрыли полностью вопрос по секретке, и это не может не радовать.*

Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, надо ещё 30 ). ( 420 грн / рулон)
- гвозди 150,200- много
- скобы , много
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м.

* Итого 217 822 грн.*

Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
6 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
78.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 14:51
Bal. 910.23UAH

Спасибо дорогие мои.
Ещё раз напомню 2800 человек по 78 грн и у семей военных 28 Омбр будет новая крыша

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
100.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 15:02
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 1009.73UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
22 хв.

Спасибо за принтер, чай, леденцы и 500 грн наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
16 хв · Змінено

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1507.54UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Antonenko Natalya Borisovna
5*97 18:22
Komissiya 7.54UAH
Bal. 2509.73UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
2 хв

Ремонт крыши

«Вечер на 7». Гость студии — Наталья Пранжу, волонтер. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3eS2ovPB7c

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Сегодня День ракетных войск и артиллерии! С праздником вас, наши Защитники! Низкий поклон за вашу службу!

----------


## zmej

Добрый день! Обращаюсь к неравнодушным гражданам ! Отдельный инженерный батальон стоит под Мариуполем, занимается постройкой укреплений для всех подразделений украинской армии. Идет зима, решили устроить хоть какие-то условия для помывки личного состава, нужны два крана-смесителя  и бойлер! Кто сможет помочь! контактный телефон 0967718895 Иван

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
100.00UAH Regulyarnyi platezh v svoyu Kopilku 26**76
5*97 01:50
Bal. 2742.77UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:11
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 3735.78UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
11 хв.

1 жилет купил Роман
Поступили 1040 грн
1040.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Maloshtan Roman Sergiiovich.
5*97 13:08
Komissiya 5.20UAH
Bal. 4770.58UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
2 хв.

1 жилет купил Максим
1040.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Krasnousov Maksim Volodimirovich
5*97 13:21
Komissiya 5.20UAH
Bal. 5805.38UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
Щойно

1 жилет купил Тарас
1050.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 13:43
Bal. 6850.13UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
14 хв.

Спасибо Светлане.
250 грн наличными в офис на крышу
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
7 хв.

Как всегда не знаю какие слова найти, это не просто спасибо это огромадное спасибо, низкий поклон.
Юрий передал Лене 1000$ на ремонт крыши.
Юрий дай Вам Бог здоровья и вашей семье.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
13 хв.

1 жилет купила Александра
Спасибо
1045.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Loboda Oleksandra Viktorivna
5*97 15:50
Komissiya 5.23UAH
Bal. 7889.90UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
3 хв.

1 жилет купил Сергей , наличные в офис 1040 грн и 100$ на нужды армии

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
35 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
3016.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Yakovleva O. V.
5*97 16:24
Komissiya 15.08UAH
Bal. 10890.82UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
20 хв

Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон, человеку который всегда помогает, который не остаётся в стороне.
Настоящему патриоту СПАСИБО.
1000$ мне наличными




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв

Спасибо Роману за резину.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Спасибо вам, друзья!!!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
41 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 11
41 хв. · Змінено

*Не могу не похвастаться.
С Божьей помощью и помощью неравнодушных людей начинаем ремонт крыши в 28 Омбр.
Завтра закупаем материалы и начинаем делать ремонт крыши над жилыми помещениями площадью 600 метров.
Нам дальше нужна ваша помощь, так как общая площадь крыши 2800 метров.
Всех люблю .
Всем низкий поклон.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
9 хв.

1 жилет купил Виталий
1058.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Panich V. S.
5*97 17:39
Komissiya 5.29UAH
Bal. 11943.53UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
7 хв.

Спасибо Станислав 9000 грн , Павел 10000 грн
Наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
14 хв

Ольга Данилова дала 200$ на принтеры .
Купила чуть доложили

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
4 хв.

Спасибо Роману за 5 колёс для медички 28 Омбр.
Я счастлива.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*Время Сергея Братчука. Наталья Пранжу, Наталья Кручинина (03 11 15) Помощь армии* 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZOi_AMVL-c

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
6 год.

Update 3/11/15

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- умывальники 10 шт
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- пленка для укрытия - 40 рулонов по 100 метров ( 10 рулонов купили, 20 рулонов Наташа Кручинина купила, надо ещё 20 рулонов. ( 420 грн / рулон)
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 20 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 16 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. 
*Итого 217 822 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
14 хв.

2 жилета купил Александр
Спасибо
2100.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Cherednichenko Oleksandr Oleksandrovich
5*97 09:14
Komissiya 10.50UAH
Bal. 11533.03UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
26 хв.

Девочки золотые ручки специально для Вас.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 9 нових світлин.
28 хв

Спасибо всем кто помогает.
В течении недели завезли в часть для ремонта.

 

 

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
21 хв

Прокладывается вода в ВЧ

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
5 хв

Ограждение оружейки сделали.
Нравится она мне )))

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
29 хв.

1 жилет купил Юлиан, 1100 грн наличными в офис.
Спасибо Борису 100$ наличными в офис.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
18 хв

Спасибо всем кто помогает
Колеса привезли, принтеры привезли.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
11 хв

Сегодня купила 2 прожектора и чуть химии.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура! Одна крыша готова!!! Низкий поклон тем, кто помогает и тем, кто работает!

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
1 год · Змінено

Мы закончили ремонт крыши в новой морской пехоте Одессы.
Безумно благодарна всем кто помог и финансами и руками.
Отдельная благодарность нашему Юре это просто спасение наше во всем. Отдельная благодарность двум Ваням которые своими руками на безоплатной основе прожили на этой крыше 3 недели.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu
5 год

Очень нужна помощь кое что пошить , желательно быстро.
Звоните 0503361189 Наташа

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2196.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 21:33
Komissiya 10.98UAH
Bal. 2185.05UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
5 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис принесли
1000 грн, 300 грн

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 8
3 хв.

*Нас очень нужны люди, которые на безоплатной основе будут помогать с ремонтом ВЧ .*

Необходимы специалисты по след работам :
- установка гипсокартона
- укладка плитки
- штукатурка, шпатлёвка стен и пола

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 год. · Змінено

Спасибо Юлии за 3800 свитеров.
Спасибо Альберт Кручинин, Vadym Tyshchuk, Александр Ротарь и ребятам из Самообороны за погрузку и выгрузку.
Пойдут на 28 Омбр, 18 бригаду и артилерия 30 бригады

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 13 нових світлин.
8 хв.

Начали ремонт 600 метров крыши на ппд 28 бригады. Дай Бог все будет хорошо то найдём средства и на остальную, общая площадь крыши 2800 метров.
Купили рубероид 54 рулона + 11 рулонов у нас осталось с ремонта крыши у морпехов, итого 65 рулонов . 3 ведра праймера, по мелочам : ведра, веревку, удлинитель, и всякие мелочи.
Наталия Кручинина купила машину песка и привезла его туда, нашла бетономешалку.
Нам подарили 1 тонну цемента, завезли туда тоже.
Альберт Кручинин с ребятами все это вчера туда завезли, и сегодня разные мелочи.

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв

Спасибо Артему 500 грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Voznyuk Volodimir Vasilovich5*97 23:51Komissiya 11.00UAHBal. 2238.05UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
37 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
38 хв.

Нам нужна белая ткань ХБ для сеток. Это очень горит, красить ткани нет вообще, о белых сетках вообще боюсь думать.
И ещё дамы, на днях приходит 2 судна на которые мы сейчас плетём сетки, прошу всех собраться и закончить их.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar
7 хв.

Мы собираемся в 28 Омбр. С Вашей и божьей помощью собрали много и свитера на всю бригаду, и пленку, бензопилы, мешки, гвозди, надеюсь ещё докупим печки.
Сегодня для ребят собрали самые ценные подарки : 1 тепловизор, 1 ночной прицел, 2 оптических прицела и 2 дальномера.
*Очень надеемся что кто то за завтра принесёт сладенького, побаловать ребят.*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура!!! Наши Защитники вернулись! Низкий поклон ВАМ!!!

Nata Pranzhu
58 хв.

Ждём !!!




Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Alexandr Rotar
41 хв.

Все вернулись !!!



ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

*Друзья, необычная просьба. Просьба к тем, у кого 3- группа крови. Для очень тяжелой роженицы. Позавчера в ночь уже большая группа спасли девушку.* 

Это ночные посты Наташи. Подробнее есть посты в ленте Наташи в ФБ https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu




> Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Ирини Потоцької.
> 9 год
> 
> Срочно опять нужна кровь 3-. Девочке стало хуже.
> Умоляю.
> Ирина Потоцкая
> 9 год
> 
> Звоните, кто может помочь!
> ...


 


> Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
> 9 год
> Nata Pranzhu
> 9 год
> 
> Осталось найти только 1 человека.
> Кровь 3-. Областной роддом на пос Котовского
> Звонить мужу Дианы +380 (68) 635 33 07 Евгений или Ирине +380 (67) 483 98 12


 


> Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
> 9 год
> Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 11
> 9 год · Змінено
> 
> На сейчас нашли все 7 человек.
> Спасибо всем кто вчера оставлял свои контакты, отдельное спасибо Новой Полиции в лице Аллы Марченко и вчера и сегодня она и ребята помогли найти доноров.
> Очень прошу у кого есть 3- кровь, звоните или пишите в личку. На утро может понадобиться опять.
> +380 (67) 483 98 12 Ирина


 Только что в Наташиной ленте ФБ




> Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Svetlana Galych.
> 12 хв. ·
> Svetlana Galych
> 2 год. ·
> 
> Всем, кто волнуется. Информация по поводу мамы Дианы в областном роддоме. Диана жива, врачи по-прежнему, не прекращая, борются за ее жизнь. Она перенесла обширное внутреннее кровотечение, не связанное с беременностью, тяжелый шок, клиническую смерть. Дважды сердечно-легочная реанимация была эффективной. Благодаря помощи одесситов, сданной ими крови и медикаментозной помощи волонтеров, это стало возможным. В настоящее время осуществляется интенсивная терапия последствий тяжелого кровотечения и длительной реанимации. Новорожденная Амира дышит сама, у нее восстанавливаются рефлексы. Всем причастным огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1020.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Kamenskii Sergei Vitalevich.5*97 09:37Komissiya 5.10UAHBal. 3252.95UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура! )

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
22 хв.

Забыла написать о хорошие новости.
Благодаря Alexey Alexios Lipiridi , ребята Вмс которым по нормам не положены ни берцы ни камуфляж, будут его получать , и это супер новость, потому что положенны туфли, шинели И так далее нет, а ребятам надо в чем то ходить. Это будет на период пока для ВМС не разработают нормы и ту на их форму.
Прошу всех ребят писать заявки на Нестерова. С МО и ГШ Лёша все согласовал. За что ему низкий поклон.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
23 хв.

Мини отчёт
Арта 30 бригады получила амексин и балаклавы

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
29 хв.

Спасибо Татьяна Додонова за мешки

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
31 хв

Купили грелки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova
4 хв

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. Итого 217 822 грн.
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.

На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
42 хв

Спасибо Лариса Радкевич и Виктория Бондаренко за 10 шикарных буржуек.
Они мне подняли сегодня настроение

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9.
10 хв

Нужны очень сильно стиральные машинки, типа Малютка.
Сколько? Кто сколько найдёт. Ребят в зоне много и надо всем.
Когда надо? Как всегда вчера.
Куда везти? Ланжероновская 3, фасадная входная дверь с трезубцем.
Кому звонить? Наталия 0503361189.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
1 год.

Купили плитку на пол в вч.
Ремонт продолжаем

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис сегодня




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
46 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
47 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 11:50
Komissiya 0.99UAH
Bal. 201.36UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Олег 500 грн наличными в офис.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает. 500 метров кабеля купили. Стиральную машину нам подарили для ребят.

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
23 хв.

Встретили. Фото ((( улица темно.
Все дома , все живы.
Девчонкам цветы и торт вручили.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
9 хв

У нас чуть сдвинулась дата выезда. Поэтому девочки есть ещё 3 дня что бы довязать сетку и сделать новую))). И ещё если у кого то есть стиральная машина типа Малютка, ну очень надо.
Все остальное собрали и ещё чуть за выходные докупим.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 12:25
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 1194.37UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
17 хв

Двери поставили.
Спасибо ребятам которые сделали нам их по себестоимости за 2 двери 5400 грн заплатили

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
17 хв.

Завезли межкомнатные двери и металлическую
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
9 хв.

*Нам не хватает средств оплатит счёт по 1 шт противопожарной двери. Кто может помочь?
Сейчас на счёте 1194,37 грн, счёт на сумму 3402,00 грн.
*
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Дай Бог Вам здоровья
Мне на карточку
Date:13/11 22:07 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-5000 UAH (Portmone)

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 год

*Не закрытые и очень горящие потребности .*

Прошу помочь.

*1. Восстановление ВЧ морской пехоты Одесса.*

- канализационная труба 100 метров
- плитка пол 100 кв м
- плитка стены 250 кв м
- душевые поддоны квадратной формы 10 шт
- бойлеры 5 шт желательно 100 литров
- баки накопления воды 1000 литров - 2 шт
- чаша Генуя 5 шт
- краны 10 шт
- ручной душ 10 шт

*2. 28 Омбр*

- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- кабель 2/2,5- 5 км
( 2,94 грн / метр)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. Итого 217 822 грн.
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
6 хв.

На кпп начали класть плитку. Отдельное , огромное спасибо Иван Чумаченко , Михаил Чумаченко и Сергею. Именно они решили на волонтерской основе это сделать.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:15/11 00:19 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-1000 UAH (Portmone kostya) Balance=15485.56 UAH
Info: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
10 хв.

Спасибо Александре, передала офицеру который делает ремонт, мебель, ванночку и картину от своего ребёнка.
*Очень надо ещё 4 листа водостойкого гипсокартона
*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
17 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
503.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Beregovii Kirilo Anatoliiovich
5*97 20:12
Komissiya 2.52UAH
Bal. 3135.35UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
50 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 22:43
Bal. 328.36UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

С Праздником, наши Защитники! Низкий поклон ВАМ!!!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини — разом з Helena Grekova та 14 others.
6 год ·

*С Днём Морской Пехоты Украины!!!!*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10.
11 хв.

*На самом деле очень горящие потребности ребят.
Прошу помочь это все купить, с финансами очень туго.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много...
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- кабель 2/2,5- 5 км
( 2,94 грн / метр)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. Итого 217 822 грн.
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
27 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
27 хв.

Как всегда низкий поклон Сергею.
Огромное спасибо, это пойдёт на 100 комплектов белья тёплого, а значит 100 ребят будут в тепле.
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 10:14
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 10328.36UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
28 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
24 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Pisanyuk Evgen Igorevich
5*97 15:31
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 10883.57UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Safonov Sergei Sergeevich
5*97 16:11
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 11182.07UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
6 хв.

Морская пехота поздравила нашу команду с праздником.
Очень приятно





Дякую! ) Низький уклін нашим Захисникам!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 11.
3 хв.

*Срочно горит 1 шт газовый баллон на 40 литров, на 2 недели, доделаем крышу и вернём.
Это очень срочно.*

Update
Балонн нашли, спасибо Алёна

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
54 хв

Сегодня в офис принесли
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
41 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
42 хв · Змінено

*До пятницы, кто имеет возможность, приносите :*

- стиральный порошок
- мыло
- средства для мойки посуды
- тазики пластмассовые
- сладенькое
Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем
С 10 до 19

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 10.
7 год

*На самом деле очень горящие потребности ребят.
Прошу помочь это все купить, с финансами очень туго.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много...
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- кабель 2/2,5- 5 км
( 2,94 грн / метр)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. *Итого 217 822 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
7 хв

ВМС мы передали 1500 шт тёплых свитеров.
18 бат 410 шт
28 Омбр ( на днях доставим 3200 шт)
30 бригада арта 190 шт

Все очень счастливы, а тыловики счастливы телеграммой нгш как ставить на учёт, то чего нет в нормах, но не об этом, довольные лица наших военнослужащих в тёплых свитерах.
*Julia Podsekina не просто спасибо, а низкий поклон, Вы смогли согреть огромное количество защитников Украины.*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
6 хв.

Кто может помочь с талонами на дизельное топливо? Будем очень благодарны. Ехать далеко и не одной машиной, а деньги за которые можно купить необходимое ребятам жалко тратить.
Приносить можно нам в офис Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем
Или
Наталия Кручинина Канатная 35

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

*Опять собираем комбинезоны моряков.*
Ребятам очень они нужны.
У кого есть приносите в офис, Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, с 10.00 до 19.00

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
11 хв.

*На самом деле очень горящие потребности ребят.
До поездки пару дней.
Прошу помочь это все купить, с финансами очень туго.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- кабель 2/2,5- 5 км
( 2,94 грн / метр) 2000 метров купили, надо ещё 2000 метров
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м. *Итого 217 822 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 4.
13 хв.

*Sos!!!*

*На самом деле очень горящие потребности ребят.
До поездки пару дней.
Прошу помочь это все купить, с финансами очень туго.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- кабель 2/2,5- 5 км
( 2,94 грн / метр) 2000 метров купили, надо ещё 2000 метров
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м.
*Итого 217 822 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 5.
1 хв.

*Моряки Одессы и их семьи, очень нужны комбинезоны рабочие ( моряков).*
Ребята просят с разных подразделений и 28 бригада, и ВМС, и морская пограничная охрана.
Прошу приносите Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем.
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Stepanchak N. I.
5*97 12:50
Komissiya 0.99UAH
Bal. 1401.54UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

Докупили кабель для 28 Омбр
Спасибо всем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Спасибо Славе , уже передали ребятам
Спасибо всем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Продолжение фото отчётов по свитерам
Julia Podsekina спасибо

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 13 нових світлин.
19 хв

Спасибо Крыльям Феникса за подарки для одесской морской пехоты.
Огромное спасибо Альберт Кручинин за доставку

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
8 хв.

*Горит .
Очень прошу помочь, с деньгами плохо
До поездки пару дней.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

*3. Ремонт крыши на ппд 28 Омбр*

2800 кв м крыши, только на материалы надо из расчета 78 грн / кв м.
*Итого 217 822 грн.*
Что бы её сделать надо что бы 2800 человек скинулись по 78 грн.
На 3/11 собрано 2000$ и 29000 грн. Закуплены материалы и начата работа на 600 кв м

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 год.

Нужны стиральные машины , для ВЧ тут желательно автомат, в Ато маленькие типа малютка.
А ещё от порошка ручной стирки и от хоз мыла не откажемся.
Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем
С 10 до 19

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
2 год

И ещё одни обладатели свитеров.
Julia Podsekina спасибо

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
9 хв.

До поездки пару дней, к сожалению везём совсем мало, ну что смогли собрать. Мне стыдно как ни когда, но что могли то и сделали. Если у Вас есть желание помочь, список ниже, если нет, ну так и будет, война это статистика...

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
9 хв.

*В очередной раз напишу список потребностей в Ато, может кто то захочет помочь.

До поездки пару дней, к сожалению везём совсем мало, ну что смогли собрать. Мне стыдно как ни когда, но что могли то и сделали. Если у Вас есть желание помочь, список ниже, если нет, ну так и будет, война это статистика...
*
*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
28 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Smolyar Volodimir Pavlovich.
5*97 10:29
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 3262.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
32 хв.
*
Прошу помощь в покупке необходимого по списку.
К сожалению, но у нас уже долг 350$ .*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- розетки 100 шт
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 хв

Спасибо Владимиру и Ирине и Ярославу.
150 кг селёдки , поедут в 28 Омбр уже в засоленном виде за что спасибо ребятам из Самообороны.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
4 хв

В офис принесли
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
10 хв.

В офис принесли. Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
31 хв

Накалядовала банеры. Принесли ноут. Купили машинки для стрижки. Забрали со швейки балаклавы.
Спасибо всем кто помогает

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
10 хв.

Получили ранее оплаченные противопожарные двери для секретки

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

Спасибо Михаилу , еще банеры.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
11 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
400.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bobrik Yurii Petrovich
5*97 01:45
Komissiya 2.00UAH
Bal. 2932.79UAH

98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 12:11
Komissiya 0.49UAH
Bal. 3030.30UAH




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
11 хв.

Спасибо Сергей Янушевич в этом месяце от него получили 900 кг обрезков , в 2 партии.

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
12 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
400.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna
5*97 20:01
Komissiya 2.00UAH
Bal. 4433.25UAH

----------------------------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1010.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 17:14
Komissiya 5.05UAH
Bal. 4035.25UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 год.

Забыла написать.
Спасибо Мерабу 100$ и розетки.
Спасибо всем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
20 хв. · Змінено

Уехали без этих потребностей, к сожалению. Но они остаются и ни куда не деваются.
Прошу помочь, купите сами и принесите.
Денег не просто нет, а долг 350$.
Ну как то так ....

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- розетки 100 шт, 15 шт принесли
- включатель 30 шт , 25 шт подарили.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш не малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24
5*97 14:27
Komissiya 7.50UAH
Bal. 4255.75UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

Сергей Кашуцкий спасибо. 3000 грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
8 хв.

Ниже потребности.
Это не прихоть, это необходимость.
*Это наша с Вами одесская 28 бригада.*
Все по списку можете купить сами и принести, для нас главное что бы это у ребят было.

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
13 хв.

Ниже потребности.
Это не прихоть, это необходимость.
*Это наша с Вами одесская 28 бригада.*
Все по списку можете купить сами и принести, для нас главное что бы это у ребят было.

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
12 хв.

Спасибо Татьяна 1000 грн и 2 комбинезона.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв

Были в 28 Омбр. Александр Ротарь все завёз. Фото отчёт завтра. Спасибо всем кто помогает, потребностей ещё выше крыши.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Ниже потребности.
*Это наша с Вами одесская 28 бригада.*
Все по списку можете купить сами и принести, для нас главное что бы это у ребят было.

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Список потребностей.
На когда? Вчера
Посмотрите , может у кого то возникнет желание помочь.
Приносите в офис Ланжероновская 3, входная дверь с трезубцем, с 10 до 19 кроме воскресенья.
*
1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
8 год.

Ещё отчёт по свитерам
30 бригада, арта
Julia Podsekina низкий поклон, Вы фея

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
10 хв.

В офис принесли.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
31 хв.

Крайняя поездка в Ато выжала все финансы. Сейчас остаток всего 1200 грн((( , офис тоже пустой.

Это наша с Вами одесская 28 бригада.
Все по списку можете купить сами и принести, для нас главное что бы это у ребят было.
*
1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра! Низкий поклон тем, кто помогает обеспечивать наших Защитников! Спасибо вам, друзья!

Nata Pranzhu додає 14 нових світлин.
7 год · Змінено

Были в 28 бригаде.
Поездка была тяжёлая, ехали 3 грузовыми машинами, но главное все доставили.
Поездка была совместная с Небайдужий Народ.
Мы передали:
1. 3200 шт свитера тёплые новые Швейцария от Julia Podsekina.
2. 1500 мешков от Татьяна Додонова
3. 2 ноутбука и 1 принтер от Sergiy Golets
4. 4 стиральные машинки
5. 150 кг засоленной селёдки
6. 9 рулонов плёнки
7. 4 бензопилы
8. 40 кг шурупов
9. 2000 метров кабель 2 на 2,5 сечение
10. 118 шт Балаклавы флис
11. 100 комплектов флис белье
12. 143 комплекта нательное белье
13. 2 шт модемы, 2 шт антена, 2 шт переходника, 50 метров коаксиального кабеля. Все это для связи
14. 1 тепловизор pulsar quantum 50 s
15. 1 прицел ночного видения pulsar phantom 3 x50 gen 2+
16. 2 отпических прицела utg
17. 2 дальномера
18. 10 буржуек от Лариса Радкевич
19. 6 сеток от наших золотых ручек
20. По мелочам ( 6 балаклав для танкистов, 30 шапок, 15 зимних маскировочных комплектов).
21. А ещё очень много банеров за что спасибо Sasha Borovik и Михаил Шмушкович. Ваша избирательная компания пошла на пользу блиндажам 28 бригады
Спасибо всем кто помогает.
Говорю честно это капля в море для большой бригады.
Надеюсь, что с Вашей помощью получиться собрать в ближайшее время ещё очень горящие потребности и отвезти ребятам. Поверьте им очень нужна Ваша помощь.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
8 год

Рада что 28 бригада получила свитера. Спасибо Julia Podsekina, именно она передала мне их, а мы отвезли в 28 бригаду и проконтролировали что все стало на баланс и начали выдавать.
И ещё свитера не канадские, а швейцарские.
И второе к МО, это не имеет ни какого отношения.
Но главное, что в бригаде они есть, и их могут получить все.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
22 хв.

*Прошу очень помочь, ребятам это очень надо. По финансам после крайней поездки 1200 грн осталось. Посмотрите список, он большой, помогайте, это наши ребята.*

*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё и много , речь идёт о всей бригаде
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
12 хв.

Лене сегодня передали 100$ наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Теперь на закрытие потребностей есть уже 100$ и 1200 грн. Да уж .... Много потребностей закроем.....(((
Вспомните о тех кто Вас защищает.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 3.
9 хв.

*Это крик души и большой sos!!!!
Напоминаю что на востоке страны война, и там наши ребята защищают нас с Вами, и благодаря им Вы спите спокойно, ходите на работу, в школы, садики итд.

Прошу очень помочь, ребятам это очень надо. По финансам печаль полная, офис тоже пустой. Посмотрите список, он большой, помогайте, это наши ребята.
*
*1. 28 Омбр*

- тёплое белье по второму комплекту ( 107 грн/ комплект) много... 200 шт купили , но надо ещё и много , речь идёт о всей бригаде
- газовые горелки -30 шт минимум
- бензопилы, цепи и масло к ним - 10 шт - 4 шт купили, надо ещё 6 шт ( 50$\ шт)
- дизельные генераторы 5 кв - 10 шт ( 15000 грн / 1 шт)
- пленка 50-60 рулонов ( 420 грн / шт)
- скобы 1500-2000 шт ( 2,94 грн / шт)
- планшеты для арты и танкистов
- приборы ( тепловизор, прицел ночного видения, дальномеры) каждого по 5 шт минимум.

*2. Ремонт крыши 28 Омбр ( ппд)*

Из 2800 кв м , уже ремонтируем 600 кв м.
Просим помощь в ремонте 2200 кв м.
Учитывая уже наш её малый опыт ремонтов ВЧ, стоимость за 1 кв м получается на сегодня 78 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Друзья, пожалуйста! У кого есть возможность-помогайте! Зиму никто не отменял... ТАМ уже снег...*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
1 год

Злой пост.
У нас война, у нас похороны, боль.
А почему? Почему?
Вы думаете только карлик и х**лостан виноваты? Нет. Виноваты мы все, а в особенности жители захваченных территорий . Да такое у меня мнение и я его не меняю.
И поэтому я не понимаю людей которые с ними носятся, не понимаю. Вы посмотрите как живут дети защитников Украины, и Вы охринеете, но зато все носятся и подтирают зад тем кто не смог отстоять свой дом. Пойдите в собез и послушайте их, они же ненавидят нас и Украину.
А ниже как живут дети военных 28 бригада которые сейчас в Ато. И посмотрите как живут переселенцы, почувствуйте разницу.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
4 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

Спасибо Светлане. 250$ наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
31 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Primachenko Nataliya Mikolajivna
5*97 14:55
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 4246.78UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

Спасибо Сергею 200$ наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
37 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
37 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
107.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Verbickii Sergii Oleksandrovich
5*97 15:49
Komissiya 0.54UAH
Bal. 4353.24UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ночью в офисном здании на Ланжероновской был пожар... 
Наташа в своей ленте ФБ пишет:




> У меня все течёт в офисе, коридор залит, двери разбиты, вонь ужасная

----------


## maury88

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kioJZ-B5TVI

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо Татьяна Додонова 1000 грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Это очередное подтверждение тому что работа не остановилась.
И ещё завтра нам привезут генератор.
С 9 утра как всегда офис открыт

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис 2000$ и 2000 грн
Мы работаем, отопление и свет есть

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
11 хв.

*Временно офис будет работать до 17:00.*
Когда вернёмся к старому графику сообщу дополнительно.
Спасибо Наталии и Андрею за 2 генератора. Благодаря им отопление и свет есть

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 20:20
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 5234.25UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 22:16
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 5334.74UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:36
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 6327.75UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

1005.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dubovik Natalya Petrivna
5*97 13:44
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 7327.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

Спасибо Дмитрий Витов за капли. Извини что долго не забирала, как то запара была




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв

Приехала ранее оплаченная противопожарная дверь. Теперь ещё в одной ВЧ будет секретка




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dombrovska N. V.
5*97 16:26
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 7823.23UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 15.
1 год

*Прошу максимальный репост*

В ШАГе запустилась группа по WEB-разработке для ветеранов АТО. Учеба будет длится 6 месяцев, каждый день (кроме понедельника) с 9:00 до 12:00. Обучение бесплатное.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 5.
4 хв.

*Список горящих потребностей 28 бригады.
Времени собрать 1 неделя
Это очень горит.*

1.Набір ключів (рожковий, накидний) 8-22 – 15 к-тів
2. Набір ключів (головок) торцевих з трищітками та перехідниками 10-32 – 15 к-тів.
3. Плоскогубці – 15шт.
4. Викрутка христова – 15шт.
5. Викрутка пряма – 15 шт.
6. Шланг для підкачки коліс D8-10мм.-L-10м – 15 к-тів.
7. Шланг паливостійкий D8-12мм – 15 метрів.
8. Хомут D 8-46мм- 100 шт.
9. Ізолента – 35 мотків.
10. Герметик прокладочний (50-100г) – 10-15 тубіків
11. Рідкий метал (в шприцах) - 5 шт.
12. Ноутбук – 2шт.
13. Принтер – 2 шт.
14. Бумага – 5 пачок.
16. Бензопила – 5 шт.
19. Робоча форма водія – 45 к-тів.
20. Насос водяний глибинний – 2шт.
21. Утеплювач для приміщень – 500 метрів.
22. Розпилювачі душові -30шт.
23. Цвяхи(саморізи) 50-70 – 50 кг.
24. Кабель електричний - 500 м.
26.Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
27. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
28. Тепловізор - 3 шт
29. Приціли нічного бачення - 3 шт

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

1203.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Yakovleva O. V.
5*97 19:41
Komissiya 6.02UAH
Bal. 9020.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

Sos!!!
Прошу репост
*
Список горящих потребностей 28 бригады.
Времени собрать 1 неделя
Это очень горит очень, завтра будет точная смета напишу дополнительно.
Это наши мальчишки, помогайте.
К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1.Набір ключів (рожковий, накидний) 8-22 – 15 к-тів
2. Набір ключів (головок) торцевих з трищітками та перехідниками 10-32 – 15 к-тів.
3. Плоскогубці – 15шт.
4. Викрутка христова – 15шт.
5. Викрутка пряма – 15 шт.
6. Шланг для підкачки коліс D8-10мм.-L-10м – 15 к-тів.
7. Шланг паливостійкий D8-12мм – 15 метрів.
8. Хомут D 8-46мм- 100 шт.
9. Ізолента – 35 мотків.
10. Герметик прокладочний (50-100г) – 10-15 тубіків
11. Рідкий метал (в шприцах) - 5 шт.
12. Ноутбук – 2шт.
13. Принтер – 2 шт.
14. Бумага – 5 пачок.
16. Бензопила – 5 шт.
19. Робоча форма водія – 45 к-тів.
20. Насос водяний глибинний – 2шт.
21. Утеплювач для приміщень – 500 метрів.
22. Розпилювачі душові -30шт.
23. Цвяхи(саморізи) 50-70 – 50 кг.
24. Кабель електричний - 500 м.
26.Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
27. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
28. Тепловізор - 3 шт
29. Приціли нічного бачення - 3 шт
30. Стиральные машинки , по типу малютки)

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна помощь!!!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 8.
1 хв.

*Прошу срочную помощь.

Сегодня ночью у атошника сгорела квартира.
Нужны вещи, что бы одеть его и семью, сгорело все*

размеры одежды:
он(сам АТОшник) 54-56
его отец размер 54-56
его мама 46-48
его бабушка 52-54

Приносить все в офис Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь до 17:00.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 01:42
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 9219.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
20 хв · Змінено

Сегодня 2 вч ВМС баловали нас.
Очень приятно

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

Update 3/12/15
Sos!!!
*
Список горящих потребностей 28 бригады.

Осталось только пункты : 12-19, 26-30

Времени собрать 1 неделя

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*


1.Набір ключів (рожковий, накидний) 8-22 – 15 к-тів ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
2. Набір ключів (головок) торцевих з трищітками та перехідниками 10-32 – 15 к-тів. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
3. Плоскогубці – 15шт. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
4. Викрутка христова – 15шт.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
5. Викрутка пряма – 15 шт.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
6. Шланг для підкачки коліс D8-10мм.-L-10м – 15 к-тів.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
7. Шланг паливостійкий D8-12мм – 15 метрів.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
8. Хомут D 8-46мм- 100 шт.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
9. Ізолента – 35 мотків.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
10. Герметик прокладочний (50-100г) – 10-15 тубіків ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
11. Рідкий метал (в шприцах) - 5 шт.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
12. Ноутбук – 2шт.
13. Принтер – 2 шт.
14. Бумага – 5 пачок.
16. Бензопила – 5 шт.
19. Робоча форма водія – 45 к-тів.
20. Насос водяний глибинний – 2шт.ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
21. Утеплювач для приміщень – 500 метрів. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
22. Розпилювачі душові -30шт. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
23. Цвяхи(саморізи) 50-70 – 50 кг. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
24. Кабель електричний - 500 м. ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ. КУПИЛИ
26.Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
27. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
28. Тепловізор - 3 шт
29. Приціли нічного бачення - 3 шт
30. Стиральные машинки , по типу малютки)

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
21 хв.

Спасибо Станиславу 8000 грн наличными домой.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
1 хв.
*
Список горящих потребностей 28 бригады.

Сегодня купили очень много, и список уменьшился, но потребностей ещё много.
Прошу не быть в стороне и помогать.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт.
2. Принтер – 2 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок.
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Garasimchuk Anatolii Ivanovich5*97 21:45Komissiya 2.51UAHBal. 9617.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

*Список горящих потребностей 28 бригады

Прошу не быть в стороне и помогать.

Ехать будем через 7-10 дней.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт.
2. Принтер – 2 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок.
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум
12. Пістолет будівельний – 3шт.;
13. Скоби до будівельного пістолету – 20 пачок;
14. Гофро -труба (кабельканал) – 350м.п.;
15. Кріплення до гофротруби – 300шт.;
16. Газова плита – 3шт.;
17. Балон для газу (50л) – 3шт
18. Редуктор до газового балону – 3шт.;
19. Бойлер 100 литров - 2 шт
20. Холодильник 2 камерный - 1 шт
21. Автомат рейковий (15А) – 20шт.;
22. Автомат рейковий (30А) – 2шт.;
23. Вимикач накладний – 20шт.;
24. Розетка подвійна накладна – 20шт.;
25. Цоколь для плафона – 20шт.;
26.Лампочка (цоколь Е27) – 100шт.;

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kalashnikova Ulyana Vyacheslavivna
5*97 08:19
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 9717.21UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

*Завтра офис не работает.
Если я нужна звоните 0503361189*

----------


## maury88

Пост со слезами. Слезами благодарности.

* Дякую ВАМ, люди добрі!!!*


Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
1 год

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
1 год

*Спасибо ВМС , наша Помошь военным началась именно с ВМС в лице Головашенко Юра и Юля Головашенко, они стали друзьями, очень горжусь дружбой с ними.
Спасибо всем кто помогает через нас ребятам, Вы все большие умнички, дай Бог Вам всем здоровья.
И в очередной раз скажу , мы маленькие люди, все для наших защитников делаете именно Вы.*

----------


## maury88

В преддверии 24-ой годовщины Вооруженных сил Украины в одесском Доме офицеров отметили участников АТО, кадровых военных и волонтеров.
Наградили тех, кто защищал государственные границы на востоке страны. Правительственные награды вручили шестерым участникам АТО, получившим ранения во время службы. Свои награды – ведомственные знаки отличия, грамоты и цветы — получили в общей сложности 70 человек. Накануне Всемирного дня волонтеров, поблагодарили и тех, кто считает помощь армии своим долгом.



http://7kanal.com.ua/2015/12/v-odess...onterov-video/

----------


## maury88

*Одесских военных поздравили с Днем Вооруженных сил Украины* 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV7b9h3dD0w&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Сегодня Международный День Волонтера. С Праздником всех неравнодушных! Вместе-мы сила!

ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
2 хв.
Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu.
2 год. · Odessa

Спасибо Ирина Сычева за постоянную помощь! 100$, икона и рушник!))) спасибо всем!!!

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
3 хв.

Julia Podsekina полк связи ВМС благодарит за свитера




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
18 хв.

*Закрыли ещё один очень большой список, ниже осталось то на что финансов не хватает.
Кто может купите сами, очень ждём Помошь.

Ехать будем через 7-10 дней.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт.
2. Принтер – 2 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок.
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум
12. Холодильник 1 шт

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
14 хв

Вчера в офис принесли денюшку. И ещё забываю сказать Merab Kopaleishvili спасибо 100$ и планшет

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 год

*Закрыли ещё один очень большой список, ниже осталось то на что финансов не хватает.
Кто может купите сами, очень ждём Помошь.

Ехать будем через 7-10 дней.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт.
2. Принтер – 2 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок.
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум
12. Холодильник 1 шт

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
20 хв

А это самый шикарный подарок на день волонтёра и день защитника Украины.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. Мне на карточку.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2.
5 хв.

Одни наши подопечные , которые сейчас в зоне Ато , хотят поздравить там деток с интернета.
Мы решили купить для деток 100 шт шоколадных наборов , но если кто то ещё принесёт для деток игрушки и новогодние костюмы, а также костюм деда мороза и снегурочки будем очень благодарны.
Конечно было бы ещё неплохо отправить пару ящиков мандарин, но мы финансово не потянем.
Принимаем : Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем и возле двери генератор жужит))), с 10 до 17.
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Сьогодні  День Збройних Сил України!

Дорогі наші Захисники! Зі святом ВАС!!! Низький уклін ВАМ за вашу мужність, за любов до України! ГЕРОЯМ СЛАВА!!!

*Збройні Сили України: Разом переможемо!*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
22 хв.
*
Не закрытые потребности.
Горит как всегда, едем на днях.

Прости помочь докупить необходимое.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт.
2. Принтер – 2 шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок.
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум
12. Холодильник 1 шт . Вопрос закрыт, дарят аж 2 шт.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
22 хв

Купили 100 шт лампочек экономок для 28.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
22 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лёне на карточку
1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 12:15
Komissiya 9.98UAH
Bal. 12052.97UAH



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
17 хв.
*
Не закрытые потребности.
Горит как всегда, едем на днях.

Просим помочь докупить необходимое.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт
2. Принтер – 2 шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт.
3. Бумага – 5 пачок
4. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
5. Робоча форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
6. Дизельний генератор – 3 к-та.
7. Плівка рулонна - 20 рулонів
8. Тепловізор - 3 шт
9. Приціл нічного бачення - 3 шт
10. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
11. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

Спасибо Анне 300$ наличными в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 3 нові світлини.
7 хв

В офис принесли , 3 пачки бумаги, рабочие комбинезоны и рабочую обувь.
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

Спасибо Boris Shytsman 200$ перевод WU
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
13 хв. · Змінено

*Для 28 бригады а Ато срочно:*

- ноутбуки
- принтеры
- маленькие стиральные машинки

Приносить Ланжероновская 3, входная дверь с трезубцем
С 10 до 17
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
6 хв

*Нашли очень хорошие дизельные генераторы, по хорошей цене.
На 3 генератора надо 1755$.
Очень прошу помочь, надо для 28 бригады в Ато.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
17 хв.

Спасибо Ольге 1000 грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
30 хв.

Поздравления с днём волонтера продолжаются.
Очень приятно.
Довольная.
Настроение отличное

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

*Очень нужны генераторы.
Прошу помочь финансово.

На 3 генератора надо 1755$.
для 28 бригады в Ато.*

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
47 хв

Женя подарил холодильник.
Спасибо большое.
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 13 нових світлин.
44 хв

Закупили для 28 бригады.
Кажется маленький список, а на него потратили 37600 грн.
Потребностей ещё очень много, и нам скоро туда ехать.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

1.Набір ключів (рожковий, накидний) 8-22 – 15 к-тів
2. Набір ключів (головок) торцевих з трищітками та перехідниками 10-32 – 15 к-тів.
3. Плоскогубці – 15шт.
4. Викрутка христова – 15шт.
5. Викрутка пряма – 15 шт.
6. Шланг для підкачки коліс D8-10мм.-L-10м – 15 к-тів.
7 Шланг паливостійкий D8-12мм – 15 метрів.
8. Хомут D 8-46мм- 100 шт.
9. Ізолента – 35 мотків.
10. Герметик прокладочний (50-100г) – 10-15 тубіків
11. Рідкий метал (в шприцах) - 5 шт.
12. Насос водяний глибинний – 2шт.
13. Утеплювач для приміщень – 500 метрів.
14. Розпилювачі душові -30шт.
15. Цвяхи(саморізи) 50-70 – 50 кг.

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
32 хв

*Не закрытые потребности.
Горит как всегда.

Прости помочь докупить необходимое.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт
2. Принтер – 2 шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт.
5. Планшеты android 32 гига- 4 шт
6. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 к-тів.
7. Дизельный генератор – 3 к-та.
8. Пленка рулона - 20 рулонов
9. Тепловизор - 3 шт
10. Прицел ночного видения - 3 шт
11. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт
12. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

*Очень прошу помочь
Мы очень много уже купили, но ехать без генераторов совсем стыдно.
Для миллионного города купить своим защитникам 3 генератора думаю можно, поэтому надеюсь, как ни когда.

На 3 генератора надо 1755$.
для 28 бригады в Ато.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
20 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
400.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna
5*97 23:01
Komissiya 2.00UAH
Bal. 12491.76UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Очень нужны генераторы.
Прошу помощь

На 3 генератора надо 1755$.
для 28 бригады в Ато.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
5 год

9/12 , а день волонтёра продолжается .
ВМС балует

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Щойно
*
Пока на 3 генератора средства не собрали и даже к одному не приблизились, печально очень.
Прошу помочь с ними, купите сами или помогите финансово.
Мы нашли цену 585$\ шт, на 3 шт надо 1755$.*

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Voznyuk Volodimir Vasilovich
5*97 11:01
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 13086.76UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2994.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:25
Komissiya 14.97UAH
Bal. 16065.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
13 хв.

В полк связи надо 4 бойлера.
Открыли столовую , скоро будут ещё срочники, а горячей воды нет.
Мы нашли 1600 грн/ шт
Атошные деньги тратить не могу и так на генераторы собрать до конца не можем.
Кто готов помочь?
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
8 хв

Спасибо Лариса Радкевич, Виктория Бондаренко и Андрей Котляр за 10 шт шикарных буржуек, поедут как и в прошлый раз в 28 бригада.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв

Купили 2 бойлера и 3 газовые настольные плиты для 28 бригады.

*По тихонько закрываем список , но есть самая кричащая потребность это 3 дизельных генератора, пока есть на них 13000 грн и 300$, а надо всего 1755$.
*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 3.
7 хв.

Купила 70 кг конфет для детей в детском доме в Ато.
В субботу дружным женским коллективом будем паковать

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год.
Nata Pranzhu
3 год.

*Завтра офис работает с 11 до 17*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
15 хв.

*Генераторы дизельные нужны срочно, прошу помочь.*

Стоимость 3 шт 1755$, пока есть 300$ и 13000 грн.

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
27 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
18 хв.

Спасибо огромное замечательной девушки с улицы Шмидта, за 2 стиральные машинки
Спасибо всем кто помогает
Стиралки очень нужны и много , и в Ато и тут в ВЧ

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
17 хв

*Прошу очень, 3 дизельный генераторы горит.
Очень горит для 28 бригады
*
Цена вопроса 1755$, сейчас есть 17000 грн и 300$

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 год.

12/12/15 офис не работает, экономим бензин в генераторе.
Я на связи, я в городе.
Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лёне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*Сьогодні - День Сухопутних військ! Зі Святом вас, наші Захисники!*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
9 хв.

*Прошу помочь.
Дизельные генераторы 3 шт
Стоимость 3 шт 1755$
Сейчас есть 20000 грн
Помогите купить их плиз.*

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
14 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kvelashvili Zviad Dzhimsherovich
5*97 18:38
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 15658.29UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 
*
Друзья, пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность, помогите в покупке генераторов!*


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
27 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
27 хв

Прошу репост.
Прошу Помошь.
*
Нужны 3 дизельных генераторы для 28 бригады.*

Стоимость 1755$, сейчас есть 20000 грн.

Едем в конце неделе.

Можем ли поехать без них? Да.

Нужны ли они там срочно? Горят ещё неделю назад.

Когда сможем отвезти в следующий раз, если сейчас не купим? Неизвестно, так как что бы ехать, надо минимум закрыть потребности на 1 спринтер, а сейчас это делать с каждым днём все тяжелее.

Хочу что бы все поняли что место расположение ребят сейчас такое, что туда не ездят по несколько раз в неделю волонтеры как было в прошлую ротацию, сейчас дай Бог что бы волонтеры туда пару раз в месяц добирались.

Ну и в конце так от себя.
Честно не понимаю людей которые бегут спотыкаясь помогать тем кто предал свою землю, а те благодаря кому Вы спите в своих кроватях, ходите на работу И так далее , Вам безразличны.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Не закрытые потребности 28 бригады
Горит как всегда.

*Прости помочь докупить необходимое.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт
2. Рабочая одежда тепла – 45 комплектов
3. Дизельный генератор – 3 шт
4. Тепловизор - 3 шт
5. Прицел ночного видения - 3 шт
6. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт . 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 2 шт
7. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
4 хв.

График работы офиса пока не дали Ценральный свет, отопление и воду.
С 11 до 17
С понедельника по пятницу
Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор.
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!
 К сожалению с покупкой генераторов пока всё сложно...((( У кого есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста!!!

Nata Pranzhu
34 хв
*
Уже просто готова кричать на каждом углу.

СРОЧНО НУЖНЫ 3 ДИЗЕЛЬНЫХ ГЕНЕРАТОРА.

Вот честно признаюсь первый раз за все время волонтерства, 2 недели не можем что то купить.

Руки опускаются.

Стоимость 3 генераторов 1755$.

Это для 28 бригады.*

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

УРА!!!!!!! У ребят будут генераторы!!!! Спасибо ПОМОГАЮЩИМ!!!!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

Господи, спасибо большое за добрых людей.
Наш постоянный Помошник, только что передал 1800$ на 3 дизельных генератора.
Спасибо огромное , низкий поклон.
Теперь к ребятам можно ехать с чистой совестью.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
6 хв.

Спасибо неравнодушным одесситам.
2 принтера принесли для 28 бригады
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

Спасибо большое Татьяне за стиральную машинку для ребят.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

*Не закрытые потребности 28 бригады
Горит как всегда.

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.*

1. Ноутбук – 2шт. 1 шт дают, надо ещё 1 шт
2. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
3. Тепловизор - 3 шт
4. Прицел ночного видения - 3 шт
5. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт . 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 2 шт
6. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
6 хв.

Спасибо Сергею 500 грн в офис и Олегу 200 грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgI7CF8I-c&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
18 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Ereschenko Vitalii Leonidovich
5*97 09:09
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 16354.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2010.05UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shabanov Yurii Oleksiiovich
5*97 11:37
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 18354.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Beregovii Kirilo Anatoliiovich
5*97 16:29
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 18950.31UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 хв.

*Не закрытые потребности 28 бригады

К этому всему от средств гигиены ( стиральный порошок, хоз мыло И так далее) и сладенького тоже не отказываемся.
*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 3 шт
3. Прицел ночного видения - 3 шт
4. Стиральные машинки (по типу малютки) минимум 5 шт . 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 2 шт
5. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
7 год.

Четверг до 17:00 очень прошу принести в офис стиральный порошок ( в Фоззи в районе 10 грн/ пачка МАКС, нормальный ) и хоз мыло .
Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем , возле двери работает генератор .
С 11 до 17

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
10 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:17
Komissiya 9.98UAH
Bal. 14936.33UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 4 нові світлини.
4 хв

Купили 3 дизельных генератора
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

ata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
10 хв

Купили 5 бензопил, масло
Спасибо тем кто помогают









Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо Игорь 200$ в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 5 нових світлин.
4 хв.

Купили для 28 бригады
С Вашей помощью закрываем списки
Спасибо тем кто помогает








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
7 хв.

В офис принесли
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
3 хв

Спасибо Роману
4 колеса






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Radkevich Larisa Albertivna
5*97 19:04
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 7785.83UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
25 хв.

Продолжаем закупки для 28 бригады
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
9 хв.

2 дня назад писала пост принесите порошок и мыло.
И откликнулась конечно только моя подруга.
Лена Ротари спасибо
110 пачек порошка , 3 коробки мыла, и 5 пачек бумаги.
Спасибо Елене и Александру подарили рулон клеёнки






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
Щойно

Для 28 купили 500 погонных метров утеплителя
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додає 2 нові світлини.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Слава богу час назад я поняла что хватает денег ещё на 2 принтера и полетела покупать.






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо Карина Аношкина за порошок, детские рисунки, бумагу




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброй ночи!

Nata Pranzhu додає 17 нових світлин.
22 хв

Были, передали.
28 бригада
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Список переданного:

1.Набор ключей (рожковий, накидний) 8-22 – 15 шт
2. Набор ключей (головок) 10-32 – 15 шт
3. Плоскогубцы – 15шт.
4. Выкрутка крестовая – 15шт.
5. Выкрутка прямая 15 шт.
6. Шланг для подкачки колес D8-10мм.-L-10м – 15 шт
7 Шланг бензостойкий D8-12мм – 15 метров
8. Хомут D 8-46мм- 200 шт.
9. Изолента – 35 мотков
10. Герметик прокладочний (50-100г) – 10-15 тубіків
11. Жидкий метал (в шприцах) - 5 шт.
12. Насос водяной глубинный – 2шт.
13. Утеплитель для помещений – 500 метров.
14. Душевые -30шт.
15. Гвозди (саморізи) 50-70 – 50 кг
16. Ноутбук 2 шт
17. Принтер 4 шт
18. Газовая плита – 3шт.;
19. Балон газовый (50л) – 3шт
20. Редуктор до газового балону – 3шт.;
21. Шланг для газового баллона – 9м.п.;
22. клеёнка – 20м.п.;
23. Холодильник 2-х камерний – 1шт.;
24.Раковина (вмивальник) с отвором для смесителя «Х»/«Г» води – 3шт.;
25. смеситель «Х»/«Г» води для раковины – 3шт.;
26. Крепления для раковини – 3к-та.;
27. Сифон для раковины с гофра-трубой – 3к-та.;
28. Шланг гибкий для смесителя 0,5м.п. – 6шт.;
29. электронагреватель для води (бойлер) 100л. – 2шт.;
30. Крепления для бойлера – 2к-та.;
31. Автомат рейсовый (для бойлера) – 2шт.;
32. шпатели 1 комплект.;
33.Кран шаровый 15мм П/П – 8шт.;
34. Унитаз с бачком (компакт) – 2к-та.;
35. резиновый переход с унитаза к канализационной труби – 2шт.;
36. Крепления для унітаза – 2к-та.;
37. Шланг гибкий к бочку – 2шт.;
38. Переход с пластика на чугун для канализационной труби . 100мм – 1шт.;
39. Металлоисковая труба . – 20м.п.;
40. Угол для металопластиковой труби - 8шт.;
41. Тройник для металопластиковой труби - 6шт.;
42. соединитель с резьбой на одну сторону для труби - 8шт.;
43. Плафон закрытого типу – 3шт.;
44. Колено ПХВ 100мм – 1шт.;
45. Переход ПХВ 50мм х 100мм – 1шт.;
46. Клеёнка прозрачная шириной 1,5м - 250 м.п.;
47. Штапик – 1500м.п.;
48. гвозди 10 (15)мм – 3кг.;
49. Пистолет строительный – 3шт.;
50. Скобы для пистолета – 20 пачек
51. Кабель 2х2,5 - 1000 м .п.;
52. Гофро -труба (кабельканал) – 350м.п.;
53. Крепления для гофро трубы – 300шт.;
54. Автомат (15А) – 20шт.;
55. Автомат (30А) – 2шт.;
56. включатель – 20шт.;
57. Розетка двойная накладная – 20шт.;
58. Цоколь для плафона – 20шт.;
59. Лампочка эконом (цоколь Е27) – 100шт.;
60. Бензопила 5 шт и масло к нему
61. Генераторы дизельные 3 шт
62. Рабочие костюмы 22 шт
63. Сетки маскировочные 3 шт
64. Стиральные машинки 3 шт
65. Капли для носа 40 коробок ( 60 шт в коробке)
66. Ипп 200 шт
67. Стиральный порошок 154 упаковки
68. Банеры от Sasha Borovik )))
69. Буржуйки 10 шт от Лариса Радкевич


Спасибо ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв.

Потребности

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 5 шт
3. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
4. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
5. Пленка 30 рулонов
6. Гвозди 150-200 - 500 кг
7. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 25 шт
2. Тёплые свитера и тёплый камуфляж на смену 25 комплектов
3. Стиральная машинка 2 шт
4. Детские рисунки
-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикацией Цивільно-військове співробітництво.
8 мин

Цивільно-військове співробітництво добавил(а) 8 новых фото.
52 мин

Напередодні дня Святого Миколая військовослужбовці Військово-Морських Сил Збройних Сил України, що виконують завдання в зоні проведення АТО привітали маленьких Українців Донбасу з цим чарівним святом.

Бажані подарунки від військових моряків отримали більше 200 дітей, з малозабезпечених родин, діти інваліди та сироти в районах дислокації підрозділів та поблизу лінії зіткнення. Це стало можливим завдяки матеріальної підтримки волонтерів міста Одеси: Наталія Пранжу, Олена Грекова;

волонтерів міста Днепропетровська, яких представляла Юлія Курочкина;

колективу грипи компаній «Palma Group SA Україна» та представника благодійного фонду Карітас в місті Маріуполь отця Ростислава, та його помічників.

Дякуємо всім за участь!!!!

 

 

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
7 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
7 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:21/12 15:12 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-202 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=6605.99 UAH
Info: VISA VIRTUON-bezpeka Internet platezhiv.Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

ata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Спасибо Дмитрию , 100$ наличными в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
2 мин

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 5 шт
3. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
4. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
5. Пленка 30 рулонов
6. Гвозди 150-200 - 500 кг
7. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 25 шт
2. Тёплые свитера и тёплый камуфляж на смену 25 комплектов
3. Стиральная машинка 2 шт
4. Детские рисунки
-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
39 мин

Спасибо детям с 57 школы.
Принесли письма, стельки, носки, термобелье.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
40 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 17:33
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 3536.86UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*
28 бригада Ато*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 5 шт
3. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
4. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
5. Пленка 30 рулонов
6. Гвозди 150-200 - 500 кг
7. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 25 шт
2. Тёплые свитера и тёплый камуфляж на смену 25 комплектов
3. Стиральная машинка 2 шт
4. Детские рисунки
-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов

-------------------------------------
*
Полк связи ппд*

1. Бойлер 100 литров 4 шт
-------------------------------------

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
11 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Telecka M. A.
5*97 10:09
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 1732.33UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
14 мин.

Спасибо Sergii Melnykov
Made in Молдованка )))





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
8 мин.

Спасибо мужчине без имени, не признался
Поедет ребятам





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

Спасибо Катерина Ножевникова для девочек в Ато : прокладки, влажные салфетки, мыло, гели И так далее





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
25 мин

Купили для 28 бригады 3 домкрата 20 тонн, в срочном порядке отправляем сегодня
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
40 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
41 мин.

Спасибо Лене
2000 грн в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
25 мин

Чуть скупилась
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
2 мин

Николай вернулся с Ато, и передал то что ему уже не надо
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu от 7 канал
9 ч

Вифлеемский огонь мира привезли в Одессу (видео) 


Вифлеемский огонь в Одессе. Из Иерусалима его везли через Польшу. На границе святыню приняли представители национальной организации «Пласт». Первыми зажгли свечи священнослужители.
Благодатный огонь передали в детские дома, церкви города и больницы. Среди получивших святыню — волонтёры. Они отправят зажженные лампадки на восток страны.
Волонтёр Ирина Потоцкая рассказала:
«Сейчас мы повезём его волонтёрам. Алла Рус привезёт огонь в госпиталь, а Наталья Пранжу — в зону АТО. Мы очень рады, что удостоены чести взять этот огонь в свои руки и донести его тем, кому очень нужен. Огонь мира это то, что нам необходимо больше всего».

Волонтер Юлия Токаева добавила:

«Огонь перейдет на передовую, где есть наши воины, которым любая поддержка и любое напоминание о мире, о том, что их ждут и что они сражаются за вас с нами очень важно».

Благодатный огонь назвали огнём мира. Его привезли в канун рождественских и новогодних праздников.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z754lHI6i6Y

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
9 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
9 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 20:29
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 2728,35 UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
8 ч

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 новых фото.
8 ч

Давно не отчитывались по ремонту крыши на ппд 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Честно буду помощь просить на эту крышу ещё, так как надо ещё сделать очень много, погода нам помогает с ремонтом.


 

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 ч
Nata Pranzhu
4 ч

Просьба

попросят пневматические или аирсофт пистолеты для тренировок. У кого дома бу валяются ? покупать не надо

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 ч

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
3 ч

*Прошу срочную помощь.
Необходимо 12000 грн для покупки электрики и металла для варки решёток на ппд морской пехоты Одессы.
Это очень горит.*

4700 грн которые были на счёте сегодня потратили на 3 бойлера 100 литров для полка связи, из за отсутствия горячей воды в столовой Сэс не даёт разрешение на её работу.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
17 мин.

Умеют золотые ручки плести правильные сетки. Горжусь ими


 


Спасибо ВАМ, Золотые ручки!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

Спасибо Людмиле 500 грн , в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
2 мин

*Прошу срочную помощь.
Необходимо 12000 грн для покупки электрики и металла для варки решёток на ппд морской пехоты Одессы.
Это очень горит.*

4700 грн которые были на счёте сегодня потратили на 3 бойлера 100 литров для полка связи, из за отсутствия горячей воды в столовой Сэс не даёт разрешение на её работу.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
12 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
12 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
100.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Prudchenko Nataliya Mikolajivna
5*97 21:42

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
19 мин

*Прошу большой HELP

Прошу срочную помощь.

Необходимо 12000 грн для покупки электрики и металла для варки решёток на ппд морской пехоты Одессы.
Это очень горит.*

4700 грн которые были на счёте сегодня потратили на 3 бойлера 100 литров для полка связи, из за отсутствия горячей воды в столовой Сэс не даёт разрешение на её работу.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
8 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает

*Из 12000 грн собраны пока 700 грн (((*


Лене на карточку
100.50UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik YAvorskiy Kostantin Borisovich
5*97 12:25

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
2 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 9.
3 мин

Буду и дальше писать, надеюсь на то, что кто то не останется в стороне , до НГ нам надо срочно совершить важную поездку в 28 и морпехам сделать свет и поставить решётки в важные комнаты.

*Это на самом деле горит до НГ.
Прошу помочь*

*- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.
- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).*

Горит как ни когда.
На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
41 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
44 мин

*Это на самом деле горит до НГ.*

Сейчас по деньгам 700 грн(((

*Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).

*Горит как ни когда.*

На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин

*Это на самом деле горит до НГ.

Сейчас по деньгам 700 грн(((

Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).

*Горит как ни когда.*
На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
45 мин

Ездила с Кручининой Наташей в М. Отвезли игрушки для деток , передали стельки, носки и Амексин, и бычки от Сережи.
Ребята все держатся и на позитиве

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
48 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
Из них 4800 грн в понедельник оплата бойлеров для полка связи, что бы заработала стволовая

301.51UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik CHernetchenko Sergey Viktorovich
5*97 16:07
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 5213.87UAH

1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kashevarov Leonid Oleksandrovich
5*97 09:50
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 6422.87UAH





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 ч

Ребята попросили помочь чуть с продуктами на НГ. Отказать не могла, что просили купила.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 11.
3 ч

*горит до НГ.

Сейчас по деньгам 1600 грн(((

Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).

*Горит как ни когда.*

На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные мы тоже работаем, звоните, приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Друзья, пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность помогите купить необходимое для наших Защитников!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
3 мин

*горит до НГ.

Сейчас по деньгам 1600 грн(((

Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).

*Горит как ни когда.*

На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные мы тоже работаем, звоните, приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин

Спасибо большое Владимир и Ирина Ковальчуки и Ярослав за 100 кг селёдки.
Вот такое доброе воскресное утро подучилось.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
7 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
7 мин

График работы офиса

*Последний рабочий день 29/12/15 до 17:00.*

2016 год, хотела что бы 4/01/16 офис уже заработал, но посмотрела что идут морозы , а на генераторе в морозы в офисе не высидишь, поэтому день *когда откроется офис в 2016 году сообщу дополнительно*.

Мы все в городе, поэтому если Вы хотите что то передать мы всегда на связи , к сожалению но после пожара в здании , мы вынуждены идти на такие меры и возвращаться к тому с чего начинали в марте 2014 года.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин

*SOS!!!! SOS !!!! SOS !!!!*

*Горит закрыть до НГ.*

Сейчас по деньгам 1600 грн(((

*Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).
*
Горит как ни когда.*

На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные мы тоже работаем, звоните, приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
3 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
Из них 4800 грн завтра будут потрачены на 3 бойлера для полка связи


 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
28 мин

*SOS!!!! SOS !!!! SOS !!!!*

*Горит закрыть до НГ.

Сейчас по деньгам 4100 грн(((

Не хватает : 26 300 грн

Прошу помочь*

- На морпехов горящее 12000 грн на электрику и металл на решётки.

- на 28 СЛАДКОЕ, МАНДАРИНЫ, утеплитель в блиндажи минимум 1000 кв м ( 10 000 грн) и 20 рулонов плёнки ( 8400 грн).

*Горит как ни когда.*

На выходные офис не работает, но мы в городе, встретиться можно в любое время.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные мы тоже работаем, звоните, приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
15 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
15 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
1500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Antonenko Natalya Borisivna
5*97 13:47

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Fedorova Tetyana Oleksandrivna
5*97 18:43

200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 21:10


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
2 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
2 мин

Список потребностей.

*Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли, надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 5 шт
3. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
4. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
5. Пленка 30 рулонов
6, Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
5. Электрика на кпп

-------------------------------------

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу
После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 мин

Прошу репост!!!!!

*Поездку перенесли на первые числа января.*

*По глобальным потребностям :*

- тёплое белье
- утеплитель фольгированный
- тепловизор
- прицел ночного видения

*Очень не хватает, а если честно нет вообще:*

- сладкого
- средств гигиены
- специй, приправ
- сигарет

Последний рабочий день офиса 28/12/15, но мы все в городе, поэтому если кто то хочет что то передать, звоните 0503361189 приедем заберём.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу
После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку

Date:28/12 10:55 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-60 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=546.87 UAHInfo: PIVDENNYI EXPRESS-perekaz za 1 hryvnu. Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
20 мин

3 бойлера на 100 литров куплены и переданы.
Теперь в полку связи Вмс на кухне будет вода и Сэс даст разрешение на её работу.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
3 мин

Все ребята просят телевизоры, если у кого то есть работающий и не нужный, заберём для военных с большим удовольствием.
0503361189

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 новых фото.
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис принесли


 

 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
54 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
54 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Taran Evgen Mihailovich
5*97 12:06
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 2583.38UAHх

5*97 28/12/15
Zarahuvannya 682.57UAH. Bal:4046.03UAH
151228475920627

5*97 28/12/15
Zarahuvannya 780.08UAH. Bal:4046.03UAH
151228475919959

1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:15
Komissiya 9.98UAH
Bal. 6032.05UAH

618.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Tkach L. I.
5*97 12:53
Komissiya 3.09UAH
Bal. 6646.96UAH

В офис : 200 грн, 200 грн, 500 грн

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 мин

Спасибо Станислав 9000 грн наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Сегодня добрая хорошая женщина подарила телик.
Долго я думала кому именно отдать из военных, все хотят а телик один.
И выбрала по критерию кто меньше всех накосячил в 2015
Разведка ВМС Цем




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 ч

Update 30/12/15

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Рабочая форма тепла – 45 комплектов , 3 шт принесли,  ЗАКРЫЛИ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ и ПОВЕЗЛИ, 31/12/15 увидят все кто ))) надо ещё 42 шт.
2. Тепловизор - 5 шт , 2 шт ЗАКРЫЛИ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ и ПОВЕЗЛИ, 31/12/15 увидят все кто ))) . НАДО ЕЩЁ 3 ШТ
3. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
4. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
5. Пленка 30 рулонов
6, Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
5. Электрика на кпп КУПИЛИ, начали устанавливать

-------------------------------------

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу
После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
12 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку

5025.13UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shabanov Yurii Oleksiiovich
5*97 09:16
Komissiya 25.13UAH
Bal. 11646.96UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
7 мин

Слезы гордости .
Только что приехала женщина и от себя с мужем передала 1000 грн, а от их сына первоклашки 304 грн, он их собирал себе на подарок на НГ, но решил передать военным.
Господи спасибо за правильно подрастающее поколение.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
9 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
9 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**39
5*97 15:46
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 5064.97UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

С наступающим Новым Годом вас, Защитники! 

ВСЕМ МИРА!!!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbL-xdPc6Ok&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Дорогие форумчане! Друзья! Знакомые и незнакомые!
Хочу поздравить всех вас с наступающим Новым Годом! Иногда бывают в жизни периоды, когда надо сцепить зубы и делать дело. Наши Защитники служат, защищая Украину от оккупанта. Низкий поклон всем, кто понимает, как трудно им на полигонах, на передке, в необустроенных казармах, на блокпостах исполнять свой долг. И, понимая эти сложности, как может участвует в волонтерской помощи нашим Защитникам! 

Мы обязательно победим, потому что каждый из нас понимает, что Украина начинается с каждого из нас!

Спасибо Волонтерам!
Спасибо Помогающим!
Спасибо Защитникам!
Спасибо Добрым людям!
Слава Украине!

С Новым Годом вас!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
6 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
6 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
3000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 20:39
Bal. 8049.97UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
37 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
37 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------
*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

По 11/01/16 офис закрыт, но все в городе все на телефонах.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект)

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------
*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

По 11/01/16 офис закрыт, но все в городе все на телефонах.

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

С наступающим Рождеством! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5gxuLjdKRE&feature=share

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
57 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
58 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 16:16
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 9342.47UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
34 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
34 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:07/01 17:17 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-505 UAH (Smirinskaya) Balance=1047.98 UAHInfo: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
19 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
800.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dubovik Natalya Petrivna
5*97 23:03
Komissiya 4.00UAH
Bal. 10138.47UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 4 новых фото.
13 мин

Спасибо Сергей Дидух.
До НГ подучили металл для изготовления решёток в 137 бат морской пехоты, докупили необходимое и передали Сереже для варки. Сережа внёс в решётки красоту и изготовил фигурные изделия. Спасибо .
Думаю через пару дней отчитается уже готовыми установленными изделиями.

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Кто готов с 11/01 приходить в офис на сетки, пишите в личку.(ФБ https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu) Предупреждаю сразу, все как раньше работать будем с генератором и обогревателем, будет чуть холоднее чем до НГ, так как офис долго не обогревался.
Ну праздники закончились, а война продолжается, и в нас нуждаются там.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
43 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
45 мин.

За праздники список потребностей не изменился, и пока слава Богу не увеличился.

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

Ланжерновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, возле двери работает генератор , с 11.00 до 17.00 с понедельника по пятницу

После 17:00 и на выходные звоните приедем заберём

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Хлопчик

добрый вечер..подскажите где можно купить канадскую куртку защитного цвета..на подкладке..тракторная змейка..большие накладные карманы..сын ехал в отпуск на неделю с востока..в Кременчуге украли военный рюкзак с вещами..вез стирать..куртка эта из волонтерской помощи..но нужно сдавать ее когда идти на дембель в феврале..стоит для него 4000..цена зашкаливает..может есть где подешевле купить..посоветуйте..если не в тему-извините..

----------


## maury88

*Хлопчик*, прочтите репу.

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
43 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
44 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
553.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 20:08
Komissiya 2.77UAH
Bal. 8688.70UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
32 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
32 мин

Пока офис работать не будет. Сколько? Не знаю. Я не могу брать ответственность за здоровье людей, в офисе ещё холоднее чем на улице, свет только через генератор.
Поэтому пока так.
Если кто то хочет, что то передать для ребят, мы всегда на связи и можем договориться как , где и когда встретиться.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
19 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. Рабочие комбинезоны 22 шт , 6 шт есть, надо ещё 16
2. тёплый камуфляж на смену 22 комплектов

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
19 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200€ поступили на € счёт OTP bank и 300$ и рабочие комплекты Вадим в офис.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
15 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект) 100 шт 11/01 оплатили , надо ещё 400 шт минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
45 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 4.
45 мин

*До 17/01/16 ВКУСНЯШКИ для ребят на КРЕЩЕНИЕ*

*На Крещение есть возможность порадовать ребят вкусняшками.*

Список потребностей огромный, собираем как Бог помогает, но сладенькое это ну просто сделать приятно.
Звоните мне 0503361189 или Елене 0969599111.
Напоминаю пока мы временно в офисе не находимся, надеюсь боженька услышит мои молитвы и скоро будем в новом помещении, а пока мы с Леной будем забирать у Вас или договариваться с Вами о месте встречи.

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
14 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
14 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
334.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 09:02
Komissiya 1.67UAH
Bal. 8145.03UAH

------------------

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
12 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
12 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
2011.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38096)**16
5*97 11:19
Komissiya 10.06UAH
Bal. 10145.97UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
19 мин

*Продолжаем калядовать.
Просим неравнодушных помочь.
Не для себя для ребят стараемся.*

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект) 100 шт 11/01 оплатили , надо ещё 400 шт минимум

-------------------------------------
*
Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
Только что
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин

*Нам срочно надо оплатить запчасти для одной из машин 28 бригады.
По деньгам печаль, прошу помочь.
Времени на покупку до воскресенья.*

Спасибо тем кто помогает

1. Передние рычаги (4 шт.) - 102$ delphi
2. Стойки стабилизатора перед (2шт) - 18$ febi
3. Стойки стабилизатора задние (2шт) - 15$ boge
4. Рулевые наконечники - (4 шт) - 24$ delphi
6. Подушки двигателя (2шт) - 54$ corteco
7. Тормозные колодки передние - 25,50$ ate
8. Тормозные колодки задние - 21,50$ ate
9. Сайлентблоки верхних рычагов (2шт) - 22$ febi
10. Фары передние ближнего света (лев+прав) - 113$ depo

Итого : 395$

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
--------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
--------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин
*
Нам срочно надо оплатить запчасти для одной из машин 28 бригады.
По деньгам печаль, прошу помочь.
Времени на покупку до воскресенья.*

Спасибо тем кто помогает

1. Передние рычаги (4 шт.) - 102$ delphi
2. Стойки стабилизатора перед (2шт) - 18$ febi
3. Стойки стабилизатора задние (2шт) - 15$ boge
4. Рулевые наконечники - (4 шт) - 24$ delphi
6. Подушки двигателя (2шт) - 54$ corteco
7. Тормозные колодки передние - 25,50$ ate
8. Тормозные колодки задние - 21,50$ ate
9. Сайлентблоки верхних рычагов (2шт) - 22$ febi
10. Фары передние ближнего света (лев+прав) - 113$ depo

*Итого : 395$*

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України "
--------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
--------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
31 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
32 мин

*Ситуация печальная, надеюсь исправится.

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Утеплитель 3000 погонных метров ( 10 грн / метр)
4. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект) 100 шт 11/01 оплатили , надо ещё 400 шт минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu
35 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
на карточку
Helena Grekova




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 мин

*Это не просто горит, а надо купить завтра или послезавтра , в понедельник мы должны это повезти в сектор

Нам срочно надо оплатить запчасти для одной из машин 28 бригады.
По деньгам печаль, прошу помочь.
Времени на покупку до воскресенья.*

Спасибо тем кто помогает

1. Передние рычаги (4 шт.) - 102$ delphi
2. Стойки стабилизатора перед (2шт) - 18$ febi
3. Стойки стабилизатора задние (2шт) - 15$ boge
4. Рулевые наконечники - (4 шт) - 24$ delphi
6. Подушки двигателя (2шт) - 54$ corteco
7. Тормозные колодки передние - 25,50$ ate
8. Тормозные колодки задние - 21,50$ ate
9. Сайлентблоки верхних рычагов (2шт) - 22$ febi
10. Фары передние ближнего света (лев+прав) - 113$ depo

*Итого : 395$*

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
--------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
--------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
27 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 6.
28 мин

У нас проблемы с финансами , но у нас есть ветхие 100$. К чему это я, может кто то будет ехать в ближайшее время в США и может взять их , а в замен дать нам не ветхие.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3294.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 17:33
Komissiya 16.47UAH
Bal. 15520.50UAH

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Borovinskaya Elena Petrovna
5*97 17:51
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 15719.50UAH

------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
52 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
52 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
402.01UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Rotar Vyacheslav Nikolaevich
5*97 18:24
Komissiya 2.01UAH
Bal. 16119.50UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
15 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 9.
15 мин

На Крещение заказали 100 куличей, нам принесли сигареты, принесут молитвы , будем ехать и по дороге раздавать на всех блоках , ну и само собой нашим ребятам привезём.
Очень хочется ещё конфет положить, но с этим трудно.
Так вот я к чему, купите пожалуйста конфет, надо хотя бы 10 кг разных .
Это ведь будет настоящий праздник ребятам.
Пока мы без офиса, но мы на телефонах и в городе, приедем заберём.

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
53 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 11.
53 мин.

Одесса славится портами и таможнями.
Обращаюсь к импортёрам , таможенникам, пограничникам, Обк, карантину растений.

ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ С ВОЕННЫМИ цитрусовыми

Импортёры перестаньте давать дань службам ( таможня, погранцы, карантин, Обк) они и так с голоду не сдохнут, а ребята спасибо скажут.

Службы перестаньте доить импортёров, я понимаю что призывать Вас к совести почти нереально, но все таки прошу, оно и так у Вас пропадает или за копейки Вы это брокерам и экспедиторам предлагаете , а так будет спасибо от ребят в Ато.

Творите добро, а в замен получайте СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
20 мин
Nata Pranzhu
20 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

3194.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 21:13
Komissiya 15.97UAH
Bal. 19297.53UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
15 мин
Nata Pranzhu
16 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:39


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!



Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu
4 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 10:26

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu
6 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
298.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38095)**68
5*97 13:56

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 7 new photos.
3 мин

А мы ждём когда расчистят трассу и в путь, а пока думаю ещё есть денёк собираемся и докупаем необходимое .
Купили средства для чистки оружия, пасту для чистки рук, жидкость незамерзающую , и калачи. Ещё повезём 4000 упаковок витамин , и оплатили сегодня 500 погонных метров утеплители и базальтовой ваты фольгированной для труб буржуек .

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 new photos.
6 мин

Спасибо большое Наташе и Оле за домашние вкусняшки для ребят

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
4 мин

Купили 6 карточек в планшеты
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
2 мин

Спасибо Boris Shytsman 200$ перевод WU


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
2 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:22/01 10:56 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-202 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=229.98 UAHInfo: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 4 new photos.
4 мин

Отшили 100 комплектов флисового белья, купили термо вату для труб буржуек. Елена Городницкая передала конфеты , разложили с калачами по кулькам, по дороге будем раздавать.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 new photos.
30 мин.

Заехала в магазин купить всяких вкусняшек.
Сегодня едем.
Будем радовать ребят подарками
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu добавила 4 new photos.
22 мин.

28 бригада передали 4000 упаковок витамин
30 бригада арта 200 упаковок

При нас в 28 начали выдавать , волонтеры 28 говорите ребятам пусть заявки пишут

И ещё многие говорят что не дают Амексин который я передавала в бригаду, это не так. Амексин пошёл в аптечки и выдаётся по заявкам, при нас сегодня реабат получал , так что есть заявка , есть препараты.

Спасибо Alla Russ за витамины








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

*Низкий поклон ВСЕМ, кто помогает!!! Низкий поклон девушкам-Наташе и... Наташе!!! ) Низкий поклон Защитникам!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ* 

Nata Pranzhu добавила 9 new photos.
7 мин.

28 Омбр
Были, передали.
Поездка была совместная с Небайдужий Народ Наталия Кручинина
Передали :
1. 4000 упаковок витамин
2. 100 комплектов флисового белья нательного
3. 500 пог метров утеплителя
4. 40 листов термо ваты для буржуек
5. 6 карточек на 32 гига
6. 48 балонов смазки
7. 50 паст для чистки рук
8. 100 литров омывателя
И вкусняшки .

По дороге передали 30 бригаде арте 200 упаковок витамин, капом нос 5 коробок и вкусняшки .

Также по дороге на блок постах раздавали калачи, конфеты, памятки, молитвы.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Узнали что ещё из горящего надо, огнетушители 5 литров, зарядно пусковые устройства 10 шт, ну и приборы само собой нужны всегда.
Надеюсь с Вашей помощью в ближайшее время сможет это собрать.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
22 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
23 мин

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2800€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Зарядно пусковое устройство 10 шт ( 120$\ шт)
4. Огнетушители 5 литров 10 шт
5. Тёплое белье флис - 500 комплектов минимум ( 108 грн / комплект) 100 шт 11/01 оплатили , надо ещё 400 шт минимум

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
-------------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
14 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 8.
15 мин.

Моя подруга, которая давно занимается пиаром и СМИ рассказывала, что для любого человека, ну тут скорее для человека- мецената нужна какая-то история чтобы он начал помогать. Что куча есть историй волонтеров разных и все они стали медийными лицами. Я очень долго спорила с ней и даже на её просьбу появления на ТВ много раз отказывалась. В Одессе вообще понты модны и появление на телике. Я в это время сама читала истории волонтёров и мне хотелось плакать. Наверное первое время я очень остро на это все реагировала. О своих историях я молчала. На моей стоянке как-то сожгли автомобиль. Так вот я боялась чтоб это связали с моей деятельностью. Потом убили мою племянницу и я опять боялась что СМИ это как-то свяжут с волонтерством. Я молчала. Потом другие люди слишком много говорили о волонтерстве, даже когда знали что госпиталь и части обеспечены всем нужным, они просили и просили. Я говорила тогда и с МО, и с бригами, и с руководством госпиталя. Знала о каждом, и о действии каждого. Стояла в стороне и не кому не мешала. Потом в моей семье наступил перелом. Я не говорила об этом, но кто-то сказал за меня и им сильно хотелось это обсудить. Настолько сильно, что я тогда не смогла себя сдержать и рассказала отчасти кто из волонтеров кто. Да, грубо было. Удалила пост. Обосрали. Поддержка была только от друзей. Тот кто был рядом почти семь лет не позвонил. Теперь мне сказали, что на меня движется каток, такой знаете, который укладывает асфальт. Только вот этот каток неизвестен нашим ребятам в АТО. Только вернулась из "зоны" и пусть теперь каждый из "катка" отчитается что он на самом деле сделал. Пусть расскажут как делали из ребят аватаров и возили им спиртное, пусть расскажут, как вместо нужных дорогих вооружения возили никому не нужный хлам. Просто хочется, чтоб волонтеры начали наконец-то понимать, что мы ВОЛОНТЕРЫ, а не малый бизнес и если в вашем сердце есть любовь к Украине, то помните о том что вы волонтеры! Спасибо всем кто несмотря на "перемирие" помогает! Ребята это очень ценят!

Наталия 0503361189
Елена 0969599111

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
--------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*
--------------------------------------

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
21 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
21 мин

*Сейчас самое горящее купить 10 зарядно пучковых устройств, цена 1 шт 120$.
Это очень надо там ребятам.
Прошу помочь купить и как можно быстрее.*

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu
3 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
103.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 18:41
Komissiya 0.52UAH
Bal. 6885.04UAH

200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Matkovska Eleonora Viktorivna
5*97 11:09
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 7084.04UAH

98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 15:54
Komissiya 0.49UAH
Bal. 7287.56UAH



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
17 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
17 мин

Мераб спасибо 125$.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu
3 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Bobrik YUriy Petrovich
5*97 17:09
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 7101.54UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

Update
Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Зарядно пусковое устройство 10 шт ( 120$\ шт) Вопрос закрыт. Купим в понедельник, благодаря постоянному дарителю.
4. Огнетушители 5 литров ( 5$) 10 шт . Заказали. Вопрос закрыт .

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 6.
1 ч

Как всегда колядуем, не для себя для ребят.

В Ато очень нужны глаза, такие позиции как тепловизор и прицелы всегда самое актуальное там, без этого ни как, а они дорогие и как всегда без Вас ни как.

По ремонту ВЧ, к сожалению без Вашей помощи тоже ни как, мы все возмущаемся когда видем посты в фб ужасных условий проживания , мы возмущаемся а где кэч , но кэч как по мне сейчас одно из самых корумпированно закрытых ведомств МО, и достучаться туда ....., проще убить хуйло, вот честно. Но ребятам , ни мне, думаю ни Вам от этого не легче, я очень прошу помочь со стройматериалами, просто хочется, что бы те кто уже служит и планирует прийти на службу были в нормальных мало мальских условиях, а не в палатках и болоте и это при том что это ппд, а не полигон или Ато.

*Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:26/01 13:29 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (DOMINA/MARYNA) Balance=729.98 UAHInfo: Nova posluga-zmina PIN kodu. Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
18 мин
Nata Pranzhu
19 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38094)**37
5*97 13:13
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 7597.05UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu
3 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 15:04
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 7796.05UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
3 мин

Как всегда колядуем, не для себя для ребят.

В Ато очень нужны глаза, такие позиции как тепловизор и прицелы всегда самое актуальное там, без этого ни как, а они дорогие и как всегда без Вас ни как.

По ремонту ВЧ, к сожалению без Вашей помощи тоже ни как, мы все возмущаемся когда видем посты в фб ужасных условий проживания , мы возмущаемся а где кэч , но кэч как по мне сейчас одно из самых корумпированно закрытых ведомств МО, и достучаться туда ....., проще убить хуйло, вот честно. Но ребятам , ни мне, думаю ни Вам от этого не легче, я очень прошу помочь со стройматериалами, просто хочется, что бы те кто уже служит и планирует прийти на службу были в нормальных мало мальских условиях, а не в палатках и болоте и это при том что это ппд, а не полигон или Ато.

*Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
15 мин
Nata Pranzhu
15 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:27
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 8089.06UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 7.
1 ч

Война… Наверное, я никого не удивлю этим словом. В апреле будет уже два года с того момента как она пришла к нам в Украину. Она пришла и разрушила наши дома. Тысячи погибших. Матери потеряли своих детей, сестры своих братьев, жены мужей, дети отцов. А знаете, сколько семей она разъединила? Женщины перестали ждать своих мужей с войны. Да, и волонтерские семьи не исключение – не выдерживают , все чаще думают о тепловизарах и как одеть военных. О ситуации там – в зоне АТО. Там холодно и холод этот не от времени года. Там холод от всего – от разрушенных домов, от того что наши ребятки там совсем одни, без никого, понимаете? Рядом нет любимых родителей, семьи, друзей. Они по-прежнему плачут от того когда видят раненых бойцов…не буду лукавить, но погибшие тоже есть, хоть и в телевизоре говорят о Минских договоренностях…Ежедневно ребята просят что-то новое и мое сердце как всегда разрывается, потому что им это очень нужно. Знаю, что и вы устали тоже. Но впереди у нас еще как минимум два года войны. Два года. Но я знаю, что мы все сможем с нами Бог! Спасибо вам за вашу помощь. В такие моменты я понимаю, что ребята там не одни.

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
21 мин
Nata Pranzhu
21 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
7035.18UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shabanov Yurii Oleksiiovich
5*97 11:34
Komissiya 35.18UAH
Bal. 14359.06UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 new photos.
22 мин.

Купили запчасти для 28
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

ata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
41 мин
Nata Pranzhu
41 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Volkov E. S.
5*97 21:04
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 6697.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
202.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sidorenko Yana Mikolajivna
5*97 22:13
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 6898.56UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu добавила 3 new photos.
30 мин

Купили электрику для ремонта ВЧ
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 new photos.
31 мин.

Спасибо Геннадию, передал для ремонта ВЧ

 

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
16 мин
Nata Pranzhu
16 мин

Спасибо Сергею 300$
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 new photos.
14 мин

Еще докупили электрику для ремонта вч морской пехоты и Юра подарил бензопилу для морской пехоты.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
2 мин

Спасибо большое постоянному дарителю. Дай Бог здоровья.
1200$ на 10 шт зарядно пусковых.
Завтра их покупаем


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

806.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Kopaleishvili L. A.
5*97 10:40
Komissiya 4.03UAH
Bal. 830.83UAH





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 9.
5 ч

Часто слышу
" устали от этой вашей войны", " непонятно за кого мальчики там стоят", " все это специально сделали, что бы меньше на жизнь жаловались".
Блин , одни маты, а мне надоело слышать этот бред сумасшедшего.
Мне жаль, что люди настолько глупы что бы не понимать почему, зачем.
Те кто так думают эгоисты, лежащие в тёплой кроватке, вальяжно валяющиеся в ванной безмозглые амебы . Да именно так и ни как по другому.
Перестаньте думать о себе, я не спорю да и о себе надо, но Вас не будет, если не будет мира и процветания на этой земле, а получить мы это можем, только если все соберёмся воедино, только все вместе мы можем победить не только х*йлостан , а и врагов внутри страны, внутри себя.
Вы думаете ребятам там приятно читать и слышать Ваш визг о зраде и все пропало? Да ни хрена не приятно, так как для них это предательство.
Да есть проблемы и там, и с аватарами и предательством, но это все ещё больше усугубляется безмозглыми поступками лежащих в тёплых кроватях амёб.
Да не все могут взять оружие и идти туда, не все могут помогать ребятам там, но все могут помочь приблизиться к победе , и начинайте это делать со своей семьи, своего двора, своей работы, своей собаки итд. Когда же Вы поймёте, что убрав за своей собакой на улице фекалии Вы уже приближаетесь к победе, сделав хорошо свою работу и не просив за это взятку опять приближаетесь к победе, воспитывая нормально своих детей Вы обеспечиваете победу на несколько поколений. Вот в чем наша победа, в том, что каждый из нас должен начать смотреть на себя, свою жизнь, свою деятельность, свою страну, по другому , просто с любовью и верой.

А за ребят там тоже прошу не забывайте, мы с Helena Grekova давно не просим у Вас, то что даёт МО, мы просим Вас помочь на то, что на самом деле очень надо, я не буду говорить громкие слова это спасает жизнь, да и это тоже, но в первую очередь это то, что даёт им возможность чувствовать себя защищёнными от внешнего врага.

И не надо мне писать, а где государство, МО, президент, да есть они, и они за 2 года для армии сделали то чего у нас не было ни когда, ну на все просто не хватает бюджетных средств. Скажите пусть меньше воруют, согласна так не лежите в кровати, а делайте что то для страны тоже, критиковать может каждый, а встать и сделать единицы, так давайте из единиц превратимся в нацию.

--------------------------------------

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия
096 959 91 11 Елена
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
--------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

С финансами все очень плохо, каждый раз собираем на приборы и появляются другие более срочные потребности, которые надо закрывать.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
14 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
15 мин

Обновлённый список потребностей.
Добавились ещё срочные потребности по морской пограничной охране.
Посмотрите список, может у кого то есть в наличии.
Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пехота Одесса ремонт ВЧ*

1. Плитка пол 200 кв м ( 50 грн/ кв метр)
2. Плитка стены 400 кв м ( 65 грн / кв с)
3. Трубы канализационные 500 кв м
4. Osb 200 листов
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. разгрузочные жилеты - 15 шт. ( 620 грн / шт)
2. на окна сетка-рабица, защита от гранат, РПГ - 20 кв.м. с ячейкой 20х20 мм.,( 45 грн / метр)
3. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
4. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Потребностей на .....
Что на счёту ниже видно.
Ну как то так .....
200.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 02-02-2016 ID platezha 126631858
5*97 20:00
Bal. 929.83UAH

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
40 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 7.
40 мин.

Для волонтерского центра необходимо помещение.

Я понимаю и почти уверенна на 99% что толку от поста не будет , но пишу , Helena Grekova настояла.

Как многие помнят, раньше было помещение предоставленное ога, в декабре 2015 был в здании пожар, в помещении где находились мы нет света, и отопления.
Изначально мы обходились генератором , но после наступление сильных холодов это перестало быть реальным, а сейчас уже с потеплением опять же нереально, так как стены мокрые, помещение месяц вообще без отопления, снег который через открытую крышу попал в здание растаял и опять было все в воде. Ну как то так.
К сожалению ога предложить ни чего не может, так как все коммунальные здания и сооружения в области им не принадлежит, все на балансе обл совета, обл совет показал одно помещение , но оно маленькое очень. В горсовете ничего просить не буду, не понимаю как от сепара можно брать помощь, тут я категорична и по другому ни как.

Самая большая проблема в нескольких вещах :
1. Нужен центр города, что бы могли приезжать с разных районов Одессы
2. Мы не можем себе позволить платить аренду
3. Мы не можем себе позволить оплачивать коммуналку
4. Площадь нужна не менее 50 кв метров, в лучше ближе к 100 метрам

Если все таки кто то может нам в этом помочь, то будет благодарны все кто помогает ребятам через нас, а больше всего именно сами ребята.

Если есть предложения звоните 0503361189 или пишите в личку(ФБ)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин.

*Очень горящие потребности
Закрыть надо в ближайшие 2 недели*
Сейчас есть только 980 грн (((

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. разгрузочные жилеты - 15 шт. ( 620 грн / шт)
2. на окна сетка-рабица, защита от гранат, РПГ - 20 кв.м. с ячейкой 20х20 мм.,( 45 грн / метр)
3. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
4. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Будет сразу несколько постов, этот вчерашний.

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
Вчера, в 20:32
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 5.
Вчера, в 20:32

Прошу репост.
Это важно.
Именно морская пограничная охрана были первыми нашими подопечными, как целое подразделение.
Ребята очень редко обращаются за помощью, но если обращаются значит от ведовства точно это получить не могут и сами спонсоров не нашли.

Закрыть надо в ближайшие 2 недели
Сейчас есть только 980 грн (((

1. разгрузочные жилеты - 15 шт. ( 620 грн / шт)
2. на окна сетка-рабица, защита от гранат, РПГ - 20 кв.м. с ячейкой 20х20 мм.,( 45 грн / метр)
3. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
4. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 5 новых фото.
7 ч

Для 28 сегодня уехали 10 зарядно пусковых, 20 огнетушителей и запчасти.
Спасибо тем кто помогает , без Вас ни как.








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
7 ч

Погранцам отправили Балаклавы и согревайки.
Они у нас скромные, просят мало.


 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 3 новых фото.
7 ч

Спасибо Сергею который дал металл для решёток и дверей.
Спасибо Сергею который бесплатно сварил их и сейчас устанавливает.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


 




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
5 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 ч
Nata Pranzhu
5 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Gorodnickii Dmitro Bogdanovich
5*97 17:28
Komissiya 7.50UAH
Bal. 2422.33UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
6 ч

Спасибо постоянному помощнику
800$ и шоколадка
+ 100$ в офис принесла Елена
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! По известным причинам посты сразу за несколько дней.


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 февраля в 12:49
Nata Pranzhu
5 февраля в 12:49

Спасибо тем к о помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
7000.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Skurtul Pavlo Anatoliiovich.
5*97 11:02
Komissiya 35.00UAH
Bal. 8817.33UAH

-------------------------

Nata Pranzhu
6 февраля в 1:33

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:06/02 01:31 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-5000 UAH (Portmone) Balance=5592.3 UAHInfo: Posluga PLATIGNI INSTRUKTSII. Detali-0800307030

-------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
8 февраля в 19:21
Nata Pranzhu
8 февраля в 19:21

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
5*97 08/02/16
Zarahuvannya 579.09UAH. Bal:8646.42UAH
160208488699103

---------------------------

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
8 февраля в 19:02

Я очень люблю многих наших подопечных, особенно за их порядочность.
Сегодня ребята вернули купленные нами более года назад жилеты OSPREY , 25 шт.
Мы приняли решение как и в прошлый раз когда другие вернули, выставить на продажу, что бы собрать деньги на потребности в Ато по другим подразделениям.
Завтра выложу какие размеры есть в наличии.
Цена как и в прошлый раз 1200 грн, хотя честно говорю покупались они дороже, но это уже такое.



--------------------------------

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
Вчера, в 9:16

Прошу репост. Ребята вернули нам жилеты. Продаём что бы собрать средства на потребности в Ато.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото, без кевлара и пластин

Цена 1200 грн

Размеры :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-9 ( 2 шт купили) 7 осталось.
200/124-1
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку (ФБ Наташи https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

-------------------

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 ч
Nata Pranzhu
11 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3194.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 22:31
Komissiya 15.97UAH
Bal. 11374.45UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин

Прошу репост. Ребята вернули нам жилеты. Продаём что бы собрать средства на потребности в Ато.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото, без кевлара и пластин

Цена 1200 грн

Размеры :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-9 ( 1 шт купили) 8 осталось.
200/124-1 ( 1 шт купили) 0 осталось
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ Наташи  https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu?fref=nf) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин.

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, дало ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
10 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
10 мин

Спасибо Мераб 200$.
Низкий тебе поклон, ты всегда рядом даже если далеко.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Купидониха

Может показаться, что я пишу не по теме, но на самом деле мое сообщение имеет непосредственное отношение к ней. Не секрет, что потоки финансов, да и другие виды помощи обычных людей воинам АТО существенно сократились. Многим стало труднее экономически, кто-то разочаровался или устал. В обществе начинают забывать об этом, как будто проблема ушла на второй план. Мы хотим привлечь внимание людей к теме волонтерства, напомнить, что помогать все еще нужно. Потому что Минобороны, к сожалению, ничерта не может или не хочет. Завтра, 11.02.2016 с 19.30 до 21.00 на первом городском телеканале Одессы мы выходим в прямой эфир ток-шоу "Хлеба и зрелищ", в котором будем обсуждать все это. В зале будут волонтеры, вернувшиеся с Донбасса воины, представители ВСУ и пограничников, с которых можно будет спросить, почему Минобороны до сих пор беспомощно. Будет обратная связь, на эфир можно позвонить, чтобы проголосовать в интерактивном голосовании или написать в группе "Первый городской.Одесса" в контакте или на фейсбуке, задать вопрос или прокомментировать происходящее в эфире. Комментарии из соцсетей выводятся на экран, их увидят зрители программы по телевизору. Звоните, пишите, делитесь информацией!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Пришли 1200 грн за 1 шт жилет osprey
Спасибо
1198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**28
5*97 17:45
Komissiya 5.99UAH
Bal. 12566.23UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикацией 7 канал.
1 ч

Украине 25


В этом году Украине исполняется 25 лет. О той, которая четверть столетия независима, будут говорить эксперты, политики и просто украинцы. Чего мы достигли и что ждет нас дальше, смотрите только на 7.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dokn0-4z8FU

http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/02/ukraina-25/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
56 мин
Nata Pranzhu
57 мин

*Есть новости по офису.*
С понедельника начинаем работать в старом помещении Ланжероновская 3, с графиком работы с 11 до 17 кроме воскресенья.
Я гарантирую там тепло и свет.
Всех жду, на сетки очередь, потребностей выше крыши.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 4.
10 мин

Прошу репост.

Нам надо продать то что не надо , и купить срочно то что горит.

Ребята вернули нам жилеты. *Фото выше.* Продаём что бы собрать средства на потребности в Ато.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото, без кевлара и пластин

Цена 1200 грн

Размеры :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-9 ( 1 шт купили) 8 осталось.
200/124-1 ( 1 шт купили) 0 осталось
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
12 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
13 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
250.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Popova Inna Oleksandrivna
5*97 11:24
Komissiya 1.25UAH
Bal. 11114.98UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
7 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
8 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bobrik Yurii Petrovich
5*97 12:10
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 11413.48UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
6 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
6 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:11/02 23:22 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (VOSTOK FUNDING) Balance=562.63 UAHInfo: PIVDENNYI EXPRESS-perekaz za 1 hryvnu. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
2 мин
Nata Pranzhu
10 мин

Спасибо огромное Сергей Качанов
Каждый месяц Вы с нами с ребятами.
Низкий Вам поклон.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 10:28
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 21612.48UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu
4 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
348.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Gaisin K. V.
5*97 12:51
Komissiya 1.74UAH
Bal. 21958.74UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
6 мин

Напоминаю
*С понедельника 15/02/16 возобновляем работу нашего волонтерского центра.*
Андрес старый: Ланжероновская 3
График работы с 11 до 17, при необходимости будем и дольше работать.
Всех жду.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Тут Наташу неожиданно в голосовалку включили ). Проголосуйте за неё, плиз!

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 21.
46 мин

Прошу максимальный репост.

У меня шок.
Сергей Братчук пишет мы проголосовали. Я туплю не могу понять за что?
Он бросает ссылку, она не открывается, он рекомендует ещё раз открыть. И шок, я в этом списке.

Честно появился азарт, проголосуйте за меня , номер 91. честно хочу просто показать , что лучшие женщины Одессы это патриотки , в не ватницы.

Плиз.
Если с первого раза не открылось, то со второго , третьего откроется 

http://odessamedia.net/rating/

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
47 мин
Nata Pranzhu
47 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova 1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kovtun Volodimir Oleksandrovich
5*97 15:33
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 19788.74UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:15/02 10:06 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-302 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=436.63 UAH
Akcia KARTA MORYAKA AKCIONNY-krashi umovi.Detali:0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
29 мин
Nata Pranzhu
29 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 12:23
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 19965.75UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 9.
1 ч

Напоминаю мы опять начали работать на старом месте.
Ланжероновская 3 с 11 до 17

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu
19 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Bobrik YUriy Petrovich
5*97 16:51
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 20264.25UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! Проголосуйте за Наташу, пожалуйста!

Nata Pranzhu
36 мин.

Первый раз за 4 дня, вата обгоняет.
Пожалуйста голосуем.
Можно 1 раз в сутки голосовать.

Благотворительный фонд «Журналисты за демократию» запустил новый проект - рейтинг «100 успешных женщин Одесского региона».




Голосование ежедневное до 6 марта в 24:00 ч.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
48 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 20.
48 мин

Большое ГОРЕ!
Сыновья одесского волонтера Ольги Дудки попали в автокатастрофу!
Андрей погиб на месте, Дима - в тяжёлом состоянии!
НУЖНА НАША ПОМОЩЬ!
5168 7556 0565 4959 Ольга Дудка. Номер карты ПриватБанк.

Андрей RIP...
Dmytro Dudka молимся за тебя.

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
20 мин

Список запчастей по 28 бригаде. Может у кого то что то есть , поэтому выставляю

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
10 мин
Nata Pranzhu
10 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2010.05UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kamnev Oleksandr Volodimirovich
5*97 20:38
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 15458.27UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
4 мин

*Очень попрошу помочь.*

Список ниже , может у кого то что то есть, или может купить сам.

Ланжероновская 3, с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу
Входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
3 мин.

Прошу репост.

Нам необходимо продать то , что не надо , и купить срочно то что горит.

Ребята вернули нам жилеты. Продаём что бы собрать средства на потребности в Ато.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото, без кевлара и пластин

Цена 1200 грн

Размеры :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-8
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

298.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**03
5*97 16:52
Komissiya 1.49UAH
Bal. 12097.78UAH

500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 17:30
Bal. 12595.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Купи книгу, помоги военным в АТО!!!

Книга " О жизни и любви".
Приобрести можно :
Магазин "Лагуна", Ак. Филатова, 86
Стоимость символичная 50 грн.

Часть денежных средств от продажи книг будет передана на потребности ребят в Ато.

Давайте совмещать приятное с полезным.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
50 мин.

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото список

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
30 мин

*Прошу финансовую помощь.

Надо вернуть в строй 9 машин 28 бригады.*

Список запчастей в посте выше.
Может кто то может просто помочь запчастями .

Машины должны ездить и там они нужны.

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 11.
14 мин.

*Если честно давно такой задницы там не было.

По 28 бригаде

Надо быстро закрыть список потребностей.

Главное это запчасти на машины ( список на фото) сегодня сбросили заявку на КРАЗ ждём цифру, потому что в Одессе нам сказали цифру аж страшно писать и ещё попросили одну вещь, писать не могу что именно, коротко будем пытаться бороться с беспилотниками.

Тепловизоры и прицелы это надо очень , но как то не получается собрать, все время что то другое вылазит.

До понедельника надо собрать минимум 50 000 грн.
*
Без Вас как всегда не обойдёмся.

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
36 мин

*Sos help!!!!*





> Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 11.
> 14 мин.
> 
> *Если честно давно такой задницы там не было.
> 
> По 28 бригаде
> 
> Надо быстро закрыть список потребностей.
> 
> ...

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
12 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
12 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:19/02 22:42 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-500 UAH (DOMINA/MARYNA) Balance=542.56 UAHInfo: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!


---------------------------


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
11 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Pankov Sergii Evgenovich.
5*97 05:39
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 12895.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и еще 13.
18 мин.

Прошу репост.

*Цену опустили до 1000 грн.* 

Нам очень нужны средства на закрытое потребностей. Поэтому надеюсь кому то нужны жилеты за очень адекватные деньги.

Нам необходимо продать то , что не надо , и купить срочно то что горит.

Ребята вернули нам жилеты. Продаём что бы собрать средства на потребности в Ато.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото, без кевлара и пластин

Цена 1000 грн

Размеры :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-8
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Sergii Melnykov поделился своей post.
17 мин.
Sergii Melnykov
42 мин.


http://remont-teplovizorov.com.ua/

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
25 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
25 мин

Спасибо милой женщине 200 грн на Ато от многодетной семьи.
Получила возле Дюка.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
28 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
28 мин

Спасибо приятному молодому человеку
500 грн возле Дюка

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
51 мин.

Просто напомню, что мы помогает ребятам.
Просто хочется верить, что не только нам это надо.
Просто хочется верить в победу.
Просто хочется мир.

На самом деле, я не знаю, что мне говорить и что делать, когда мне звонят и говорят, у нас жопа, пожалуйста помоги ....., и я реально знаю, что это надо, что другой ни кто не поможет и просто хочется выть.

Последние 10 тыс грн, утром завтра тратим на прожектора, будем спасаться от беспилотников. Да через 2 года войны, к сожалению технологии 2 мировой.

А что потом? Что дальше?
Сказать стоп? Да можно, да и наверно нужно это сделать давно, но знаете почему я и Helena Grekova этого не делаем? Потому что знаем что многие подразделения давно поняли, что расчитывать можно на нас, потому что мы получили список, обговорили, с помощью людей собрали средства , купили и отвезли. А не приезжаем с картошкой и песнями.

Короче как то так, понимаю, что одним ....., другие мечтают о майданах, третьи убрать власть.
А я и ребята там мечтаем о МИРЕ, ПОБЕДЕ и больше ни когда в жизни не хоронить родных и друзей от пули врага.



*Список потребностей.*

Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого
*
28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото список

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
10 мин

Прошу помощи в приобретении необходимого для ребят.
Сегодня оплатили особые прожектора для 28 бригады в Ато и осталась 1210 грн.

*Список потребностей.*
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана
*
1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
18 мин.

*Прошу как ни когда раньше.

Надежда только на Вас

Сейчас по деньгам 1210 грн (((*

Список потребностей.
*
28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
8 мин

Напоминаю офис работает.
В офисе тепло и есть свет, мы сделали все что бы были нормальные человеческие условия.
С 11 до 17 с понедельника по субботу.
Ланжероновская 3.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
39 мин

*Прошу как ни когда раньше.

Надежда только на Вас

Сейчас по деньгам 1210 грн (((*

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
3 мин
Nata Pranzhu
4 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kashevarov Leonid Oleksandrovich
5*97 06:57
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 2708.29UAH


Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
29 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
33 мин.

*Прошу как ни когда раньше.

Надежда только на Вас*

Сейчас по деньгам 2708.29 грн (((

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато
*
1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
6 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
6 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:23/02 13:14 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-300 UAH (VOSTOK FUNDING) Balance=742.56 UAHInfo: Zalishok na rahunku tsilodobovo za tel.: 0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
1 мин

Я прекрасно понимаю, что всем надоели слова " Ато", "война".
Но она есть, к сожалению ни куда не исчезла.
Да финансы нужны, что бы закрывать потребности, к сожалению без этого ни как, но ещё очень нужны руки, приходите плести маскировочные сети, для этого не нужны финансы , просто руки и время.
Сетки просят все подразделения.
Наш адрес Ланжероновская 3, с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу.
Входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 мин
Nata Pranzhu
11 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Andreev Anatolii Vitaliiovich
5*97 14:14
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 3703.29UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
49 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
50 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Грековой на карточку
502.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna
5*97 14:43
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 4202.78UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu
6 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 16:15
Bal. 4700.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
39 мин
Nata Pranzhu
40 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Vasilchuk Larisa Vasilivna
5*97 20:43
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 4998.78UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
31 мин.

*Прошу как ни когда раньше.

Надежда только на Вас

Сейчас по деньгам 4998.78 грн (((*

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
42 мин
Nata Pranzhu
42 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Verbivskii Dmitro Stanislavovich
5*97 07:22
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 5993.78UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
37 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
37 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 09:51
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 6986.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин

Была сегодня на приёме у Анатолий Урбанский.
Обл совет, предоставит нам помещение для волонтёрского центра под офис и склад.
На днях напишу адрес и с какого числа туда переезжаем.
Я очень рада, так как те условия в которых мы находились после пожара не выносимы, даже с учётом того , что я сделала все что бы было тепло и светло.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
20 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
21 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:24/02 13:27 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-1000 UAH (PIVD SELFSERVICE CASHIN 14) Balance=1742.56 UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu
5 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dragomireckii Oleksii Oleksandrovich
5*97 23:19
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 5536.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
5 мин

*Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*
28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт)
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт)
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
20 мин

*Sos !!!*
*Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*
1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт)
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт)
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
15 мин
Nata Pranzhu
15 мин

*Sos !!!
Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт)
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт)
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
12 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Прожектора на месте.



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
5 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:26/02 11:51 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-250 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=1806.35 UAH
Info: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 мин.
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
1 мин.

*Ещё добавился 406 обаг с потребностями.
Вот сижу и думаю, а может нах это все ? Кроме меня и ребят ни кому ни чего не надо, даже плести сетки но кто не приходит.*

Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт)
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт)
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
24 мин
Nata Pranzhu
24 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 11:11
Bal. 6034.29UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
4 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
4 мин

Сегодня сделали 2 скромные оплаты на 5700 грн. И ..........

Остаток 334.29 грн. ((((((


Список потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато
*
1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт)
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт)
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
------------------------------------- 

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
3 мин

Прошу репост.

Жилеты ( Чехов) OSPREY

Цена 1000 грн/ шт.

Нам очень нужны средства на закрытие потребностей в Ато .

Поэтому надеюсь кому то нужны жилеты за очень адекватные деньги.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото+ шея и плечи, без кевлара и пластин .

Размеры и кол во :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-8
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку*

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
16 мин

Ребята очень просят Мойку.
Что бы по человечески вымывать технику.
Кто поможет ?
Цена до 6000 грн посмотрела на сайте

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
3 мин

Спасибо Сергею
500$ наличными.
Заказываю Пнв для 406 обаг.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
26 мин
Nata Pranzhu
27 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Вчера Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 22:52
Bal. 831.79UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
1 ч

Спасибо Александру за Мойку
406 обаг это Вам




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
44 мин.

Купили для 406 обаг
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
51 мин
Nata Pranzhu
51 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Diduh Sergii Mikolaiovich
5*97 23:14
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 1616.79UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
16 мин

*Очень, очень прошу help !!!!*

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 3 новых фото.
9 мин

Купили и передали 2 шт бойлера связистам.
Также на фото установленные уже, ранее купленные 3 шт бойлера для них же.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
27 мин

*Очень, очень прошу help !!!!*

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*
1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------
*406 обаг*
1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
11 ч
Nata Pranzhu
11 ч

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 21:45
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 1817.28UAH

500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Yakovleva Olga Volodimirivna
5*97 21:50
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 2314.78UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
6 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
7 мин

Напоминаю офис работает на Ланжероновской 3, с 11 до 17

Нужны очень люди которые будут плести маскировочные сетки, у нас отличный слаженный коллектив, но девочки сами зашиваются.

Есть ещё большой список потребностей, и я не прошу деньги, купите сами, можете даже отвезти сами скажу куда, и акты Вам подпишут. Только не оставайтесь в стороне.

*Список потребностей.*
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2700€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт.
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт.
-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*
1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт подарили, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------
*406 обаг*
1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
7 мин.

Спасибо Александру подарил для ребят генератор.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
28 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
28 мин

Спасибо большое Вадиму. Дай Вам Бог здоровья.
500$ наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
5 мин.

Генератор спец связи передали .
Спасибо Александру.
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
20 мин

Спасибо Татьяна Додонова за 1000 шт мешков.
Спасибо тем кто помогает. Надо ещё 1000 шт. Таня может продать мешки по себестоимости , обращайтесь к ней.






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
Только что

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
5 мин

Передали ребятам краску. Раньше честно я даже не постила такие посты, но все говорят надо. Надо, значит будем.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
1 ч

Как всегда нужна Ваша помощь, без неё ни как.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Запчасти на фото
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Лампочка (енергозберігаюч– 70 шт. ( заказали , вопрос закрыт)
13. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
14. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.
15. Мішки–3000 шт. ( 1000 шт принесли) надо ещё 2000 шт
-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
5 мин
Nata Pranzhu
6 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3294.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 22:27
Komissiya 16.47UAH
Bal. 7388.81UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
2 мин

Передали сегодня морской пехоте твердотопливный котёл
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
7 мин.

Спасибо Станиславу 10 000 грн наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
6 мин.

Спасибо Елене и Александру которые откликнулись как всегда на мою просьбу.
1000 шт мешков для стирки для 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
4 мин

*Сейчас есть 18000 грн.
Надо 41600 грн по списку на фото, не считая срочности закрыть спец связь и Пнв для 406.
Прошу Помошь.*

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
13. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
4 мин

*SOS!!!SOS!!!SOS!!!*

*Сейчас есть 18000 грн.
Надо 41600 грн по списку на фото, не считая срочности закрыть спец связь и Пнв для 406.
Прошу Помошь.*

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плити ДСП– 55 шт.;
7. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
8. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
9. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
10. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
11. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
12. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.
13. Світловідбивач утеплювач–500 м.п.

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт)
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
7 мин

Срочно надо 2 входные двери. Китайские подходят.
Может у кого то валяется.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
12 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
13 мин

Прошу репост.

Уверенна что в Одессе много строительных компаний. Помогите военным, мы по чуть чуть делаем ремонты в нескольких ВЧ и нам нужны элементарные вещи :
- гипсокартон
- цемент
- шпаклевка
- штукатурка
- плитка
- двери
- мин вата

Если у кого то после ремонта есть хоть какие то остатки, все заберём.
Поверьте мне у 4 ВЧ надежда только на нас.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
22 мин

Морпехами купили и передали светильники и краску
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей post.
20 мин.
Nata Pranzhu
20 мин.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

298.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Matkovska E. V.
5*97 12:36
Komissiya 1.49UAH
Bal. 7884.32UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu добавила 2 новых фото.
16 мин

Купили 100 шт лампочек
Спасибо тем кто помогает


 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
4 мин.

Спасибо сотрудникам Суворовской прокуратуры за медикаменты для 28 бригады
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
27 мин

Прошу репост.

Жилет ( Чехол) OSPREY

Цена 1000 грн/ шт.

Нам очень нужны средства на закрытие потребностей в Ато .

Поэтому надеюсь кому то нужны жилеты за очень адекватные деньги.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото , без кевлара и пластин .

Размеры и кол во :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-7
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!


Nata Pranzhu
6 год

100 000 грн.

Много это или мало для миллионного города?
Думаю вполне возможно их собрать и очень хочу верить в то, что возможно достаточно быстро.

Пока есть 18 000 грн

Зачем?

*Надо закрыть 3 горящих вопроса:*

1. Горящий список по 28 бригаде без приборов.
2. Сделать небольшой ремонт в 406 обаг в помещении 70 кв метров
3. Поменять 22 окна в Рэр ВМС, да нашим любимчикам дали помещение. Могу сказать положа руку на сердце , это единственное подразделение к которому у меня нет претензий за 2 года и ещё очень и очень важно они единственное подразделение которое сами делают акты приёма передачи как положено с комиссией и приносят их.

Надеюсь только на тех, кто понимает почему государство не делает, и тех кто думает о завтрашнем дне .

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем , с понедельника по субботу с 11 до 17

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
41 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
41 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kolomiec Aleksandr Valerievich
5*97 08:15
Komissiya 5.00UAH
Bal. 8879.32UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
24 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
25 хв.

100 000 грн.

Много это или мало для миллионного города?
Думаю вполне возможно их собрать и очень хочу верить в то, что возможно достаточно быстро.

Пока есть 19 000 грн

Зачем?

*Надо закрыть 3 горящих вопроса:*

1. Горящий список по 28 бригаде без приборов.
2. Сделать небольшой ремонт в 406 обаг в помещении 70 кв метров
3. Поменять 22 окна в Рэр ВМС, да нашим любимчикам дали помещение. Могу сказать положа руку на сердце , это единственное подразделение к которому у меня нет претензий за 2 года и ещё очень и очень важно они единственное подразделение которое сами делают акты приёма передачи как положено с комиссией и приносят их.

Надеюсь только на тех, кто понимает почему государство не делает, и тех кто думает о завтрашнем дне .

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем , с понедельника по субботу с 11 до 17

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

100 000 грн.

Много это или мало для миллионного города?
Думаю вполне возможно их собрать и очень хочу верить в то, что возможно достаточно быстро.

Пока есть 19 000 грн

Зачем?

*Надо закрыть 3 горящих вопроса:*

1. Горящий список по 28 бригаде без приборов.
2. Сделать небольшой ремонт в 406 обаг в помещении 70 кв метров
3. Поменять 22 окна в Рэр ВМС, да нашим любимчикам дали помещение. Могу сказать положа руку на сердце , это единственное подразделение к которому у меня нет претензий за 2 года и ещё очень и очень важно они единственное подразделение которое сами делают акты приёма передачи как положено с комиссией и приносят их.

Надеюсь только на тех, кто понимает почему государство не делает, и тех кто думает о завтрашнем дне .

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с тризубцем , с понедельника по субботу с 11 до 17

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shifrin Volodimir Yakovich
5*97 11:05
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 9022.10UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
22 хв.

7-8/03 у многих выходные дни.

Приходите плести сетки маскировочные.

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем

С 11 до 17

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
28 хв.

Вчера оплатили 500 метров утеплителя и 55 листов Osb.

15010.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Poluchatel: Smirnova Viktoriya Viktorivna
5*97 16:58
Bal. 112.10UAH

Остаток видно 112.10 грн (((


*Потребностей много, из горящего сейчас закрыть :*

1. 28 бригада 26000 грн без учёта приборов
2. 406 обаг 30000 грн ремонт капитальный одного важного объекта в 70 кв метров
3.рэр 50500 грн 22 окна в новое здание которое наконец дали им .

Приборы для 28 бригады нужна очень и очень, но честно я уже не верю в то, что получится их купить, да вообще веры с каждым днём все меньше, так как единицам людей нужен мир, а остальным просто нравится быть слепыми.

А ниже общий список потребностей тех кому мы помогаем. Ну скажем так стараемся помочь, пока до конца руки не опустились.

*Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого*

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
7. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
8. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
9. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
10. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
11. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*
1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------
*406 обаг*
1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн
-------------------------------------
*Рэр ВМС*
1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер! 

С праздником вас, милые женщины! Мирного неба! Любви! Счастья!





Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
23 хв.

Если бы за каждый звонок, смс, ммс, сообщение в viber нам на счёт поступали по 10 грн сегодня, мы бы закрыли очень много потребностей.
Спасибо тем кто поздравил с восьмым днём Марта, получился почти второй ДР.

А теперь вернёмся к реалиям жизни .

*Потребностей много, из горящего сейчас закрыть :*

1. 28 бригада 26000 грн без учёта приборов
2. 406 обаг 30000 грн ремонт капитальный одного важного объекта в 70 кв метров
3.рэр 50500 грн 22 окна в новое здание которое наконец дали им .

Общие :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
7. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
8. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
9. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
10. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
11. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
32 хв.

Ситуация очень критичная.
Прошу помочь

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
7. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
8. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
9. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
10. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
11. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн
------------------------------------- 
*
Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
22 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:09/03 09:47 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-200 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=385.46 UAH
Info: VISA VIRTUON-bezpeka Internet platezhiv.Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

Итого сейчас 766.56 грн на 2 карточках. No comments





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 хв

Сейчас на 2 карточках моей и Helena Grekova общая сумма 766,56 грн.
Честно как быть дальше не знаю.
Пока в состоянии а что делать?

Прошу помочь, не обязательно деньги, список ниже, купите сами.

Список потребностей.
Прошу помочь в приобретении необходимого

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
7. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
8. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
9. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
10. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
11. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 17:30
Bal. 878.60UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 17:56
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 1871.61UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку

Date:09/03 22:04 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-5000 UAH (Portmone) Balance=5385.46 UAH
Info: Nova posluga-zmina PIN kodu. Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
9 хв.

Может у кого то есть блок бесперебойного питания и без потребности валяется?

Надо 3 шт. На сегодняшний день купит их это 5000-7000 грн в зависимости от модели.

Сейчас это очень накладно, учитывая очень и очень горящие потребности общей суммой на 100 000 грн.

Звоните Наталия 0503361189

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

Очень надо 2 двери входные. Китайские подходят. Пересмотрите у себя, спросите у друзей и соседей.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
7 год

Я очень долго думала почему я начала заниматься волонтерством. И у меня очень двоякое чувство. С одной стороны я всегда очень любила мою Украину, с другой стороны Крым порвал моё сердце. Наверное, это именно та ситуация, когда знаешь о предателях, и о тех кто под дулом ствола мордоровских смог выехать на материк. Вся это ситуация двухлетней давности заставила нас гордиться нашими военными. Они поняли что действительно служат народу Украины. А мы?..
Вторая мировая длилась 6 лет. Украина потеряла миллионы мужчин, тех, кто мог продолжить тот заветный код нации. За годы сталинского режима мы потеряли еще миллионы, которых отправили в Сибирь. Сегодня, мы свободны от этого ига, но не от российской агрессии и оккупации. У нас по-прежнему идёт война и нам нужно помочь нашей стране и нашим ребятам! Нам нужна наша Украина!

Так вот сейчас очень остро стоит вопрос по закрытию потребностей с которыми можем помочь только мы. И я очень надеюсь на Вас.

1. 50500 грн на 22 окна в ВЧ Рэр ВМС , после выхода из Крыма только здание дали.
2. 30000 грн для ремонта 70 кВ метров у артиллеристов ВМС, привести в порядок единственное здание на территории ВЧ
3 26000 грн закрыть потребности 28 в Ато без учёта приборов, так как приборы на сегодняшний день вообще не подъёмные по финансам, хотя и на них я надеюсь.

А ниже общий потребностей.

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Миноискатели 5 шт ( 250$\ шт)

( пункты 4-13 фото цены)
4. умивальники (рукомойник– 30 шт.;
5, тази для лазні– 30 шт.;
6. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п.
7. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м.
8. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м.
9. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м.
10. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт.
11. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт.

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Пнв 3 шт ( 1 шт купили)
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:10/03 09:54 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-302 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=5687.46 UAH
Info: Nova posluga-zmina PIN kodu. Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!!  ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Prudchenko Nataliya Mikolajivna
5*97 11:17
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 1971.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
21 хв.

Нужен холодильник в 406 обаг.
Может у кого то есть бу в рабочем состоянии.
Ребятам негде хранить продукты.
Самовывоз организуем.

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

Сегодня закрыли 3 пункта по 28, и это чуть радует, но .....
*
Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 16000 грн на 28 бригаду
2. 30000 грн на 406 обаг
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС*

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п. ( 7980 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
5. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
6. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)
7. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт. ( 420 грн)
8. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт. ( 4350 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн ( крыша, окна 4 шт, пол, стены, электрика)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

300.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 10-03-2016 ID platezha 143476079
5*97 19:39
Bal. 2269.61UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
8 год.

Я уже не знаю как выть , кричать и просить.
Ситуация очень критическая.
Посмотрите список, помогите

Сегодня закрыли 3 пункта по 28, и это чуть радует, но .....

*Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 16000 грн на 28 бригаду
2. 30000 грн на 406 обаг
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС*

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п. ( 7980 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
5. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
6. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)
7. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт. ( 420 грн)
8. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт. ( 4350 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн ( крыша, окна 4 шт, пол, стены, электрика)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna
5*97 23:00
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 2769.61UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
32 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 08:31
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 2968.61UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kashevarov Leonid Oleksandrovich
5*97 09:58
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 3468.61UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 год

Нужен холодильник в 406 обаг.
Может у кого то есть бу в рабочем состоянии.
Ребятам негде хранить продукты.
Самовывоз организуем.

0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв
Nata Pranzhu
31 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
101.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Lantuh Zoya Volodimirivna
5*97 11:13
Komissiya 0.51UAH
Bal. 3569.10UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 14.
16 хв.

*Список необходимых строительных материалов.
Мы помогаем ребятам восстанавливать воинские части.*

1. Цемент
2. Плитка пол
3. Гипсокартон или вагонка стены
4. Osb
5. Двери входные
6. Мин вата или пенопласт
7. Водоэмульсионка
8. Мелкие инструменты для покраски, шпаклевки, штукатурки
9. Шпатлёвка, штукатурка
10. Линолеум
11. Лампы, прожектора, включатели, розетки, кабель.
12. Краска стены, пол
13. Металлочерепица
14. Камень, кирпич, блоки

И так далее , все что есть и касается стройки, сейчас таких ВЧ 4 шт в одесской области.

Звоните 0503361189 Наталия

Можно привозить Ланжероновская 3, с 11 до 17, если позже звоните будем договариваться

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
29 хв.

Спасибо огромное Сергей Качанов
Helena Grekova на карточку

10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 12:16
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 13569.10UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
4 год.

Список потребностей

*Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 16000 грн на 28 бригаду ( на что именно ниже расписано)
2. 30000 грн на 406 обаг ( на что именно ниже расписано)
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( на что именно ниже расписано)*

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Плівка (шир. 1-1,5 м)– 1900 м.п. ( 7980 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
5. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
6. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)
7. Запобіжник перенавантаження мережі– 12 шт. ( 420 грн)
8. Блок безперервного живлення– 3 шт. ( 4350 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн ( крыша, окна 4 шт, пол, стены, электрика)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с 11 до 17, с понедельника по субботу

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
12 хв.

*Спасибо тем кто помогает
Оплатили ещё пару позиций по 28 бригаде.
Ниже список уже за минусом того что оплатили.*

Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду
2. 30000 грн на 406 обаг
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

-------------------------------------
*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр)
-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*
1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------
*406 обаг*
1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн ( крыша, окна 4 шт, пол, стены, электрика)
-------------------------------------
*Рэр ВМС*
1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку

Date:11/03 15:31 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-200 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=5253.12 UAH
Akcia KARTA MORYAKA AKCIONNY-krashi umovi.Detali:0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: karta 41**39
5*97 15:18

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
Щойно

Ребята с 28 , получили оплаченный нами 500 метров утеплителя и 55 листов osb
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо всем кто за меня голосовал.
Спасибо всем кто помогает, это наше общее.
Диплом забрала, а ещё цветы бонус

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
19 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

Pakhomova Natalya Georgievna otpravil Vam na kartu 5457*9997 201.01 UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 хв.

Отправили в 28 бригаду
1500 шт мешки, 1000 шт мешки для стирки, 100 шт лампочки, 6 шт сеток маскировочных
Спасибо Константин Кальметьев за возможность безоплатной доставки новой почтой.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
22 хв.

Сегодня оплатили рукомойники 30 шт и плёнку 19 рулонов. По 28 чуть уменьшился список .

*Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду
2. 30000 грн на 406 обаг
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС*

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Морская пограничная охрана*

1. на забор проволока Егоза - 1500 м. ( 38 грн / метр)
2. МЗП - проволока "путанка" - 100-150 пагонных метра; ( 95 грн / метр) 50 метров выдают, надо ещё 100 метров
-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 30 000 грн ( крыша, окна 4 шт, пол, стены, электрика)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
2 хв.

На фото то, что надо для ребят.

Решила размещать картинки, может так кто то мои молитвы услышит

1. Холодильник ( бу в рабочем состоянии подходит)
2. Строительные материалы ( берём все и в любом объёме, в 4 ВЧ надо делать ремонт и по чуть чуть делаем).

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
16 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

100.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Burlachenko Liliya Oleksandrivna
5*97 21:32
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 3153.11UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
12 хв

Купили грунтовку и уайтспирит для 406 Обаг
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 6 нових світлин.
11 хв

Спасибо компании Сонат
Спасибо Helena Grekova что у тебя хорошие дружественные связи.
Для 406 Обаг подарили клей и пенопласт . Забрали с ребятами.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

Купили 15 рпс для погранцов.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
17 хв.

Чуть сократилась сумма по ремонту в 406 Обаг, часть забрали сегодня, часть во вторник заберём.

*Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду
2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС*

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

-------------------------------------
*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------
*406 обаг*
1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------
*Рэр ВМС*
1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Нужен на пару недель распылитель большой.
Надо обработать 1000 кв метров стен от грибка, перед тем как начинать ремонтные работы в ВЧ.

После обработки вернём, гарантирую

0503361189 Наталия





UPD
*Вопрос закрыт, оказывается все всегда рядом, надо только спрашивать )))*
Helena Grekova

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
35 хв.

Прошу репост.

Жилет ( Чехол) OSPREY

Цена 1000 грн/ шт.

Нам очень нужны средства на закрытие потребностей в Ато .

Поэтому надеюсь кому то нужны жилеты за очень адекватные деньги.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото , без кевлара и пластин .

Размеры и кол во :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-7
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
12 хв

Хочу опять ко всем обратится.

Все говорят о поддержке ВМС, я поддержку понимаю по своему, это помочь необходимым в Ато и помочь на территории ВЧ с приведением в нормальные условия зданий.

Для другого у военных есть жены и матери.

Поэтому прошу поддержать наше желание помочь ребятам с восстановлением убитых за 24 года ВЧ.

Мы уже доказали не раз, что у нас получается это делать, и ремонтировать крыши, и делать оружейки и секретки, ремонтировать кпп, ставить окна И так далее. А главное у нас получаеться это делать за очень минимальные деньги, мы научились находить людей которые готовы как волонтеры выполнять строительные работы, мы научились находить часть материалов бесплатно, но все равно есть то, что бесплатно мы найти не можем, и для этого нужны средства.

Какие проекты сейчас по восстановлениям ВЧ:
1. 137 бат морской пехоты ВМС : заканчиваем кпп ( затянули так как ждём когда работники кэч проведут электричество , все необходимые материалы мы купили, но хотим что бы работу выполнили они, все таки электрика) , до этого сделали 560 кв метров крыши, оружейку, да и вообще много всего.

2. 28 бригада , ремонт крыши, до наступления холодов сделали 600 кв метров крыши над жилыми помещениями, общая площадь крыши 2800 кв метров, у нас под ключ получаешься 78 грн / кв метр.
Скоро потеплеет и надо продолжать, но не за что продолжать.

3. Рэр ВМС. Когда ребята вышли из Крыма им дали один этаж на территории одной из ВЧ, но слава Богу прошло 2 года и им дали отдельное здание. Из того на что нужны средства это поставить 22 окна , стоимость 50500 грн за все. В остальном здание скажем так нормальное, чуть материалов наколядуем и будет супер.

4. 406 Обаг ( Арта и реактив) на одной территории . Это на сегодняшний день, самое ужасное состояние ВЧ. Ребятам пару месяцев как дали эту территорию, до этого 11 лет там ни кого не было и соот все что можно было от туда вынести , вынесли. Из того что там надо это : 1. Ремонт крыши в 3 зданиях , общая площадь 3 зданий 1000 кв метров. 2. Крыша в ангарах где храниться техника, более 50% крыши нет вообще , техника смотрит на звёзды. 3. Провести разводку электричества по всей территории, кэч завели только на территорию без разводки. 4. Если сделаем крыши в жилых зданиях , то внутренний ремонт.

Зачем я это написала. Да потому что, хочется что бы люди понимали, что на самом деле надо ребятам и как их надо поддерживать, песни, пляски и фотосессии это конечно хорошо, но этим тех кто живут в болоте без элементарных человеческих условий не поддержишь, не поможет.

На фото пример , как за 78 гривен / 1 кв метр, можно сделать крышу, и у нас это получаеться. Если нет отремонтированной крыши о жизни и ремонте внутри ВЧ даже речи идти не может.


 

 

------------------------------------------------------

Спасибо вам, ЛЮДИ!!! Это все стало возможно только благодаря ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

За неделю надо закрыть 3 горящих пункта.

Прошу помочь

*Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель)

2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлчерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, плитка пол 50 кв м)

3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)*

Общий список :
*
28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв
Nata Pranzhu
28 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

862.56UAH Perevod v drugoi bank cherez Privat24
5*03 21:01
Komissiya 34.50UAH

За 1 жилет

1306.53UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnoporov Andrii Andriiovich
5*97 18:08
Komissiya 6.53UAH
Bal. 4453.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
14 хв

*За неделю надо закрыть 3 горящих пункта.

Прошу помочь*
*
Список большой, из самого горящего в нем:*

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель)

2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлчерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, плитка пол 50 кв м)

3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)

Общий список :

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

-------------------------------------

*Спец связь АТО ( к МО отношение не имеют)*

1. Радиостанции 18 шт ( 35$\ шт)
2. Спальники 18 шт ( 8€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
3. Дизельные генераторы 2 шт ( 540$\ шт) 1 шт передали, надо ещё 1 шт
4. Дождевики 18 шт ( 5€\ шт) заказали нужны финансы
5. Рпс 18 шт ( 620 грн/ шт)
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
23 хв.

Спасибо Михаилу
5 вёдер краски , пойдёт в 406 Обаг

Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
6 хв.

Спасибо огромное Никола Юа, передал в 28 бригаду 3 миноискателя.
Ребята довольные.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

Что бы закрыть эти потребности надо в $ 3000.

Раньше как то буквально за пару часов или пару дней собирали, закрывали и продолжали помогать дальше.

Сейчас вторую неделю с мертвой точки сдвинулись совсем чуть, чуть.

*Очень хочется закрыть эти потребности, и помогать закрывать другие.

Прошу Вашей помощи*

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель Ато)
2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлочерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, 50 кв м плитка пол)
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 23:02
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 4152.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Пока по деньгам 4152,11 грн

Сегодня оплатим долг по краске 2950 грн и 100 литров жидкости от грибка на стенах и опять ....

*То, что очень горит*

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель Ато)
2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлочерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, 50 кв м плитка пол)
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
36 хв

Спасибо большое Наташе 150$ наличными.
Осталось ещё 2850$ собрать
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
10 хв.

*Sos!!!!
Help!!!!*

Общая сумма если в $ 3000.
Уже есть 150$

Надо ещё 2850$ или в грн.

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель Ато)
2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлочерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, 50 кв м плитка пол)
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
33 хв.

Осталось собрать 2850$

*Help!!!! Help!!!! Help!!!!*

1. 9551 грн на 28 бригаду ( кабель Ато)
2. 20000 грн на 406 обаг ВМС ( металлочерепица 70 кв м, osb 16 листов, 4 окна, 50 кв м плитка пол)
3. 50500 грн на Рэр ВМС ( 22 окна)

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 9.
7 год.

Новый список по 28 бригаде получила, а мы ещё старый не закрыли.




No comments .
Что делать не знаю.
Может Вы знаете?
А может пора поменять номер телефона и сказать всем спасибо я больше ни чем не могу помочь?

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
5 год

Девочки наши сетки в телике.
Все помнят как мы старались сделать их для ВМС . Посмотрела сюжет и обалдела.
Люблю Вас золотые ручки
Елена Городницкая, Янита Владович, нина филиппова, Pektoral Mira, Оля, Алла .
Яни Алиматова спасибо ))) 


 


http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/03/getman-sagaydachnyiy-vernulsya-s-ucheniy-v-mramornom-more-video/





В комментариях:

Nata Pranzhu
 Вот ещё в офисе . Кстати что бы получился тот цвет что надо , краску с Лондона везли.





СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУЧКИ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
16 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

1005.03UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Kulidzhanov Elgudzha Vahtangovich
5*97 18:55
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 2204.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 хв.

*Список потребностей.

По деньгам 150$ и 2204,11 грн (((*


*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

*Новый список ( пока ещё сметы нет, считаем)*

1. Провід типу ПВС 2х1,5 – 2000 м/п.
2. Колодка трьохмістна – 20 шт.
3. Колодка чотирьохмістна – 10 шт.
4. Колодка двохмістна – 30 шт.
5. Вилка звичайна – 30 шт.
6. Вимикач автоматичний 6-16 А – 40 шт.
7. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт

*По автомобільній службі:*

1. Амортизатор передній (UA3J3470X).
2. Шарова опора верхня(8AU1-34-540).
3. Шарова опора нижня(UR61-34-550).
4. Комплект однієї сторони рульових наконечників (UR61-32-280, UR56-32-250).
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Получили ранее оплаченную плёнку 19 рулонов.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
2 хв.

Купили антисептик для стен ( грибок) .
Спасибо тем кто помогает









Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Helena Grekova на карточку

998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38063)**39
5*97 15:46
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 3197.12UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
17 хв.

Спасибо Соломии 1000 грн в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
50 хв.

Ещё получили ранее оплаченные тазы 30 шт
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год

Посылку получили.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
9 хв.

Накалядовали для 406 Обаг
1. 1500 кг цемента
2. 1350 кг гипсовой штукатурки
3. 1 дверь
5. 55 вёдер водоэмульсия

Спасибо Марина, Лена, Юра

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
18 хв.

Потребности

По деньгам 192 грн и 150$

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)
*
Новый список ( пока ещё сметы нет, считаем)*

1. Провід типу ПВС 2х1,5 – 2000 м/п.
2. Колодка трьохмістна – 20 шт.
3. Колодка чотирьохмістна – 10 шт.
4. Колодка двохмістна – 30 шт.
5. Вилка звичайна – 30 шт.
6. Вимикач автоматичний 6-16 А – 40 шт.
7. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт

*По автомобільній службі:*

1. Амортизатор передній (UA3J3470X).
2. Шарова опора верхня(8AU1-34-540).
3. Шарова опора нижня(UR61-34-550).
4. Комплект однієї сторони рульових наконечників (UR61-32-280, UR56-32-250).
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
48 хв.

Для 406 Обаг ВМС материалы для внутренней отделки накалядовали и чуть закупили , но начинать не можем, так как в первую очередь надо сделать крышу и поменять окна. А на крышу и окна денег нет, надо 20000 грн.

Такая же ситуация по Рэр ВМС, ребятам дали здание, въехать не могут окон нет. На окна 22 шт 50500 грн надо.

По 28 список , ой мама..... Денег тоже нет.

Вообще по ремонтам ВЧ необходимы след материалы:
1. Шпаклевка
2. Краска по металу
3. Гипсокартон
4. Osb
5. Плитка пол
6. Штукатурка
7. Пенобетон
8. Сантехника
9. Электрика
10. Двери входные и межкомнатные
11. Линолеум
12. Металлочерепица
Ну и вообще все что касается стройки

*Я каждый день вывешиваю списки, смотрите их, может Вы сами что то можете найти и купить. Помогайте.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Helena Grekova на карточку

4200.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik Ivasenko Vasiliy Anatolevich
5*97 18:05
Komissiya 21.00UAH
Bal. 4376.12UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
34 хв.

Хочу напомнить

Прошу репост.

Жилет ( Чехол) OSPREY

Цена 1000 грн/ шт.

Нам очень нужны средства на закрытие потребностей в Ато .

Поэтому надеюсь кому то нужны жилеты за очень адекватные деньги.

Жилеты osprey бу , состояние и комплектация как на фото , без кевлара и пластин .

Размеры и кол во :
170/100-1
180/116-6
190/120-7
190/108-3
180/104-3
200/116-2
170/112-1

Оплата на волонтёрскую карточку

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Отправка новой почтой , если в Одессе то в офисе на Ланжероновской 3

Пишите в личку(ФБ) или звоните 0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
34 хв.

*Потребности*

По деньгам 4376.12 грн и 150$

*28 бригада Ато*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Кабель алюм. 2:2,5– 1300 м. ( 1651 грн)
4. Кабель алюм. (мідний) – 2:10– 1000 м. ( 6000 грн)
5. Кабель мідний – 2:4– 500 м. ( 1900 грн)

*Новый список ( пока ещё сметы нет, считаем)*

1. Провід типу ПВС 2х1,5 – 2000 м/п.
2. Колодка трьохмістна – 20 шт.
3. Колодка чотирьохмістна – 10 шт.
4. Колодка двохмістна – 30 шт.
5. Вилка звичайна – 30 шт.
6. Вимикач автоматичний 6-16 А – 40 шт.
7. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт

*По автомобільній службі:*

1. Амортизатор передній (UA3J3470X).
2. Шарова опора верхня(8AU1-34-540).
3. Шарова опора нижня(UR61-34-550).
4. Комплект однієї сторони рульових наконечників (UR61-32-280, UR56-32-250).
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Писать буду коротко.
Ситуация П....Ц
Надежда только на Вас.

Надо собрать минимум 3000$ сейчас.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

Спасибо Василию , купил 1 жилет + 1000 грн и 800 грн наличными в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
11 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
53 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
53 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

500.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 19-03-2016 ID platezha 147216572
5*97 08:35
Bal. 4873.62UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
14 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

1005.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:59
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 5873.59UAH

402.01UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Zaichenko Sergii Mikolaiovich
5*97 14:29
Komissiya 2.01UAH
Bal. 6273.59UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu
4 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Helena Grekova на карточку

2010.05UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Voznyuk Volodimir Vasilovich
5*97 14:57
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 8273.59UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 год.
Nata Pranzhu
9 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Helena Grekova на карточку

500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Gladkii Sergii Evgenovich
5*97 22:53
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 8771.09UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Krsheminskii Artem Yuriiovich
5*97 23:37
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 9268.59UAH

50.25UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Obertun Oleksandr Olegovich
5*97 00:17
Komissiya 0.25UAH
Bal. 9318.59UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Світлана Руснак
1 год.

Семья военнослужащих из 3-х человек. Срочно снимет 1-ную квартиру на длительный срок. В районе Черемушек (парк Горького). Порядочность,чистоту и своевременную оплату гарантируем. Обязательное условие: оформление официального договора с воинской частью(все налоги оплачивает воинская часть, оформлением занимаемся мы сами).
тел.0992563420 Светлана
тел.0677156854 Сергей

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв.

Завтра офис работать не будет . Я в городе. Звоните подъеду в любое время. У нас небольшая ротация просто в офисе будет.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
15 хв.

Благодаря Вам за выходные собрали 9318,59 грн и сегодня закроем потребности из старого списка по 28 бригаде, но потребностей к сожалению больше чем хотелось бы видеть и они на самом деле нужны.

Список потребностей :

*28 бригада Ато

Приборы:*
1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)

*Другое:*

1. Провід типу ПВС 2х1,5 – 2000 м/п.
2. Колодка трьохмістна – 20 шт.
3. Колодка чотирьохмістна – 10 шт.
4. Колодка двохмістна – 30 шт.
5. Вилка звичайна – 30 шт.
6. Вимикач автоматичний 6-16 А – 40 шт.
7. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт

*По автомобільній службі:*

1. Амортизатор передній (UA3J3470X).
2. Шарова опора верхня(8AU1-34-540).
3. Шарова опора нижня(UR61-34-550).
4. Комплект однієї сторони рульових наконечників (UR61-32-280, UR56-32-250).
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна метталопластик 50500 грн
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 год

Спасибо постоянному дарителю
1000$ наличными.
Я счастлива чуть потребностей закроем.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Не оставайтесь в стороне





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**26
5*97 17:05
Komissiya 0.99UAH
Bal. 9515.60UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Милая девушка принесла в офис




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
11 хв.

Спасибо Сергей Янушевич . Получили обрезки .




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
12 хв

Спасибо Наталия Толстая . Холодильник и прожектора получили






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
10 хв

В офисе провели ротацию)))
Карму почистили )))
Работа сегодня кипит.
Приходите плести маскировочные сетки.
Спасибо всем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 хв.

В волонтёрском плане сегодня отличный день.
Мы с Helena Grekova потратили деньги до последней гривны, но закрыли прошлый список по 28 бригаде и 90% нового, и даже хватило оплатить сетку для плетения маскировочных сетей.
Это круто.
Идём дальше и не останавливаемся.
Ниже в списке то, что необходимо ребятам за вычетом того что сегодня оплатили.
На днях все получаем и делаем шикарную отправку

*28 бригада Ато
Приборы:*
1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*
1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------
*Рэр ВМС*
1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**29
5*97 20:29
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 511.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:24/03 09:35 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-300 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=480.4 UAH
Info: Zalishok na rahunku tsilodobovo za tel.: 0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год

Передали 20 литров краски цвет слоновая кость, для хороших ребят с ВМС. Это бывшие котята Antonia Celina





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Улыбнитесь!  :smileflag: 


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
20 хв.

Давно меня так не вселили.
За соседним столиком, слышу свою фамилию и уже растопырила уши, как люди поворачиваются и говорят " добрый день, а мы о Вас говорим. Возьмите 1000 грн".
Надо чаще в люди выходить.
Спасибо тем кто помогает .


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
11 хв.

Спасибо сотрудникам Прокуратуры Суворовского района г. Одесса, медикаменты купленные Вами переданы медикам 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!



Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
36 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Морская пограничная охрана подучили рпс от нас. Я очень трогательно отношусь к этим ребятам, это наши любимчики и скрывать этого не буду. Хочется им помочь больше , ведь просят элементарные вещи такие как путанку и егозу, но финансово позволить этого не можем. И мне стыдно перед ними, очень стыдно.

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 13.
5 хв

Очень нужны строительные материалы, любые.
Напоминаю, что мы помогаем военным восстанавливать убитые ВЧ , забытые Богом и кэч.

Кроме ВЧ есть большое желание помочь одной одесской областной больнице, но там очень большой и глобальный проект, без крупных спонсоров ни как.

Если у Вас, ваших друзей, знаемых, соседей есть что ни будь что касается строительства , заберём все.

*Из очень актуального сейчас :*

1. Osb
2. Гипсокартон или пвх вагонка
3. Плитка
4. Краска по металлу
5. Металлочерепица
6. Входные и межкомнатные двери
7. Все что касается электрики
8. Трубы ( вода, канализация)

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 5 нових світлин.
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Получили ранее оплаченный товар .
Все для 28 бригады, в понедельник отправим.









Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 14.
1 год.

Наши ребята с ВМС очень прикипели к одному интернату в зоне ато.
Посмотрите что и у кого есть, хочется помочь.
Приносите Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем , с 11 до 17
0503361189 Наталия

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu додала 30 нових світлин.
8 год

Еще пять лет назад, был такой министр обороны Украины – Ежель. Помните? Он и в Одессу приезжал. Так вот он тогда так громко со сцены заявил - условия прохождения службы у офицеров и контрактников будут достойными. В принципе, об этом говорили и его попередники, и те, кто после него был. Если б вот такие уроды - 10, 15, 20 и даже бы если б пять лед назад создали бы человеческие условия для наших военных, техническое и военное обеспечение, зарплаты, статус в обществе, а еще не разворовали то, что было, сейчас все было бы по-другому. Сейчас мы бы с вами гордились тем, что наши ребята дали отпор войскам мордовии за неделю. Нам не пришлось бы хоронить наших мальчиков. А встречали мы их с большой радостью.
Вот тогда бы моя жизнь, да, и ваша была другой. Я занималась бы своим любимым делом, растила бы деток и гордилась нашей Украиной. Вы бы тратили деньги на отдых и путешествия. А так, из-за уродов, которые планомерно разворовывали нашу армию, по кирпичу растаскивали целые части – мы имеем то, что имеем.
Сейчас наши ребята под Одессой живут в нечеловеческих условиях. А это артиллеристы ВМС. Понимаете? Это не просто солдаты, это элита нашей армии. Там когда-то была воинская часть, которую постигла участь крохоборов. На фотографиях все видно. Наши элитные войска спят в палатках, все здания на этой территории не пригодны для проживания. Ангары для техники без крыши и ворот, хранить ее как вы понимаете тоже негде. КЭЧ конечно же сделал вид, что он что-то сделал – завели воду, электричество, НО…на этом все – разводки по территории просто нет. Через месяц будет уже тепло и это самое время для строительных работ и этой весной и летом в срочном порядке надо отремонтировать два здания для проживания военных, одно здание штаба, десять ангаров и провести воду и электричество по всей территории. Юг Украины должен быть под защитой, потому что никто не знает что у Хуйла на уме. Для сравнения, в фотографиях есть, к примеру, казармы США, но ведь мы не хуже?

--------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Фото ч.2.

----------


## maury88

Фото ч.3

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

28/02/14 мы с Александр Ротарь начали помогать военным.

2 года прошло, столько всего изменилось и в стране и в жизни.

Спасибо моим любимым Юля Головашенко и Головашенко Юра , именно с Вас началось наше волонтерство.

Спасибо Helena Grekova, Antonia Celina, Artem Krsheminsky что Вы до сих пор помогаете ребятам.

Именно 2 года назад я познакомилась с Анна Чумаченко и мы стали дружить, хоть я и плохая подруга, мы мало видимся и у меня часто нет времени просто поболтать, но ты знаешь я люблю всю вашу семью.

Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон всем кто откликнулся тогда на мою просьбу помочь и делает это до сих пор, для меня именно Вы, те люди которые делают все для МИРА и ПОБЕДЫ.

Очень надеюсь на то, что 28/03/17 войны не будет, все ребята будут живы и вернутся домой с победой, и мы все будем стоить настоящую Украину и возражать прекрасную нацию.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
5 хв

Спасибо Boris Shytsman , 200$ перевод WU.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Довольная как раз хватит оплатить запчасти для 28 бригады.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
7 хв.

Отправили 28 бригаде посылку
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
37 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
37 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Beregovii Kirilo Anatoliiovich
5*97 10:16
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 1001.11UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
28 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

За 3 жилета

2994.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Marasin O. B.
5*97 13:30
Komissiya 14.97UAH
Bal. 3980.14UAH

------
2515.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Timinyuk Mariya Fedorivna
5*97 14:20
Komissiya 12.58UAH
Bal. 6482.56UAH
-----
В офис наличными 200 грн


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
23 хв

Спасибо Михаилу , двери и краска







Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 хв.

Спасибо Сергею. Передал 30 метров металла для поручней. Пойдёт в 406 Обаг




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
4 хв.

*Pls help*

*28 бригада Ато

Приборы:*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Купили 2 входные двери для 406 обаг и запчасти для 28 бригады







Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
24 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Передали 406 обаг : 2 двери входные , 2 двери межкомнатные, холодильник, трубы 30 метров для перил, прожектора

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Спасибо 1000 грн на Ато возле прокуратуры
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

98.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 15:04
Komissiya 0.49UAH
Bal. 780.07UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
50 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

100.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Martinyuk Yurii Vladislavovich.
5*97 13:41
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 879.57UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
13 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200 грн и 1000 грн на Ато.
Передали возле прокуратуры


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
49 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Возле прокуратуры передали 200 грн и 300 грн

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв
Nata Pranzhu
23 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Evgenivna
5*97 16:42
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 1078.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
3000 грн передали возле прокуратуры.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
11 хв.

Купили 1000 шт батареек CR14
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shlyapin Igor Mikolaiovich
5*97 14:53
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 1859.06UAH

498.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 17:26
Komissiya 2.49UAH
Bal. 2354.57UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
32 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
32 хв.

Спасибо Станиславу 7000 грн
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

3618.09UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 21:31
Komissiya 18.09UAH
Bal. 4649.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
58 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
58 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
50.25UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Shelehan Vitalii Mikolaiovich.
5*97 16:22
Komissiya 0.25UAH
Bal. 4699.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:09/04 17:58 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-1000 UAH (Visa Money Transfer) Balance=2379.47 UAH
Info: Nova posluga-zmina PIN kodu. Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
4 хв.

Потребности по военным.
Прошу как всегда помощи неравнодушных.

*28 бригада Ато
Приборы:*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт ( 0,196$\шт) заказали 1000 шт, надо ещё 2140 шт
-------------------------------------
*
406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Helena Grekova передали 100$
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
26 хв.

*Очень срочно нужен ноутбук для 406 обаг.
2 дня на поиск
Горит*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 18:02
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 1766.07UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!




Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
16 хв

*Прошу Помощь*
*
28 бригада Ато + список на фото*

*Приборы:*

1. Тепловизор - 5 шт ( 2450€\ шт)
2. Прицел ночного видения - 10 шт ( 2000$\ шт)
3. Батарейки на РСА "Реалія-У" R14BER/2P або C_R14 – 3140 шт ( 0,196$\шт) заказали 1000 шт, надо ещё 2140 шт
-------------------------------------

*406 обаг ВМС*

1. Метеостанция 1 шт 400$
2. Ремонт капитальный 70 кв метров помещение 20 000 ( металлчерепица, osb, электрика, окна 4 шт)
-------------------------------------

*Рэр ВМС*

1. 22 окна металлопластик 50500 грн
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
55 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
55 хв.

Сергей дай тебе Бог здоровья.
Helena Grekova на карточку

10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 10:26
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 11766.07UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bobrik Yurii Petrovich
5*97 19:43
Komissiya 1.50UAH
Bal. 12064.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
50.25UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Primachenko Yaroslav Petrovich.
5*97 23:25
Komissiya 0.25UAH
Bal. 12114.57UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
4 хв.

*Списки по 28 бригаде.
Помогайте, не оставайтесь в стороне*

-------------------------------------

050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:17/04 21:56 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-300 UAH (POZNYAKOVA) Balance=480.29 UAH
Info: PIVDENNYI EXPRESS-perekaz za 1 hryvnu. Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо двум Еленам , каждая по 3000 грн, в офис наличными.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 6 нових світлин.
8 хв.

Купили запчасти для 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2.
9 хв.

*Спасибо огромное добрым людям, получили 200 000 грн , что бы закончить ремонт 2200 кв метров крыши на ппд 28 Бригады.*
Завтра начинаем закупку материалов.
Напомню всего общая площадь 2800 кв метров, до нового года успели сделать 600 кв метров.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

*
Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
52 хв.

У нас как всегда нескромная потребность по 28 бригаде. На сегодня бюджет 700 000 грн.
Пока мне тяжело представить где их найти, но я верю.

*Прошу помочь, это очень надо.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
18 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 13:15
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 4228.08UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**56
5*97 19:47
Komissiya 9.98UAH
Bal. 6214.10UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
19 хв

*Потребности по 28 бригаде в Ато
Прошу помочь.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1490.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelschik SHilo Roman Anatolevich
5*97 12:53
Komissiya 7.45UAH
Bal. 3888.66UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
13 хв

Огромное спасибо Марине и ее директору.
Дают бесплатно 6 тонн цемента и 15 тонн песка.
Довольная очень.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Центр допомоги учасникам АТО в Одеській області.
31 хв

Мы надеемся, что губернатор выполнит свои обещания и встретится с нами. Если нет .... Все написано ниже.

*Центр допомоги учасникам АТО в Одеській області*

МАКСИМАЛЬНЫЙ РЕПОСТ!!!
В пятницу 22.04.2016 волонтеры, представители патриотических организаций, а также представители атошников пикетировали ООДА с требованием отстранить с занимаемой должности и.о. заместителя главы ООДА по социальной политике Марию Гайдар. Причина нашего требования в следующем: за девять месяцев присутствия Марии Гайдар на должности департамент социальной защиты и здравоохранения практически парализован. Сначала реформировали два департамента в один , потом принимали программу "Турбота и захист" (программа была принята 21.12.2015), а все остальное время никак не могли написать и подать на департамент финансов распоряжения на выплаты. Так распоряжение на выплаты на детей было подано после очередного нашего скандала 21.04.2016 года в 19-00 вечера. Для нас непонятно как расставлены приоритеты у Марии Гайдар, почему существует задержка с выплатами атошникам, но факт остается фактом.
На сегодня имеем:
1) с октября месяца задержка с выплатами по программе "Турбота та захист" семьям погибших 2000 грн/мес.;
2) также с октября месяца задержка с выплатами по программе "Турбота та захист" инвалидам АТО 1000грн/мес.;
3) задержка по выплатам по программе "Турбота та захист" детям, родитель у которых в зоне АТО 300грн/мес. на ребенка.
4) задержка с прошлого года с выплатами по программе "Турбота та захист" 3000 грн. при мобилизации;
5) до сих пор нет списка аптек в которых демобилизованные участники АТО могли-бы получить положенные по закону бесплатные медикаменты;
6) программа по профадаптации из за некомпетентности сотрудников так и не заработала
7) санаторно-курортное лечение завалено в прошлом году и в этом году начали тоже с просроченных путевок.
В пятницу нам было сказано, что в понедельник с нами встретится Михаил Николозович, но как оказалось в понедельник Михаила Николозовича в Одессе нет.
Мы любим наш город и в предверии 2 и 9 мая мы не хотим рассеивать внимание, но с 10 числа, если Мария Гайдар будет по прежнему на своей должности мы намеренны выйти с бессрочной акцией под областную администрацию на Шевченко,4. Призываю все общественные организации участников АТО, атошников, патриотические организации, волонтеров и всех небезразличных одесситов присоединиться к нашему пикету и помочь отстоять права тех, кто отдал жизнь и здоровье за наш с вами спокойный сон. Особенно хочется, чтоб нас услышали демобилизованные участники АТО, к сожалению оттуда вернулись далеко не все, сейчас семьи погибших нуждаются в вашей поддержке!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
1 год.

*Прошу очень большой HELP для 28 бригады.
Прошу помочь с приобретением, на самом деле очень нужных вещей.
С деньгами не то что плохо, а катастрофа.
И честно положа руку на сердце, в этих потребностях Бригада расчитывает только на нас.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
4975.00UAH Zachislenie sredstv na kartu
5*97 10:07
Bal. 8863.66UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв

Многим не нравится, что мы с Helena Grekova помогает 28 бригаде. И вечно недовольные коменты. Скажу Вам так мои дорогие, мы помогаем потому что это наша одесская бригада и она в Ато, а ещё у нас самый лучший комбриг, и я этим горжусь. Мы не возим картошку и херню, мы помогаем реальными вещами которые помогают ребятам там. И да мы ещё делаем ремонт на Ппд 28 бригады, нравится это кому то или нет, но мы не можем позволить жить жёнам и детям наших защитников в ужасных условиях.
28 Бригада, это наша Бригада, это наши защитники и точка.

Прошу помощи у тех кто разделяет наши взгляды.





Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
Вчора о 10:29

*Прошу очень большой HELP для 28 бригады.
Прошу помочь с приобретением, на самом деле очень нужных вещей.
С деньгами не то что плохо, а катастрофа.
И честно положа руку на сердце, в этих потребностях Бригада расчитывает только на нас.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
7 хв.

Купили за скромные 5000 Грн отличный генератор.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2.
12 хв

Отправили в детский дом Мариуполя книги, канцтовары итд.
Спасибо всем кто помог это осуществить




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
298.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38093)**77
5*97 11:48
Komissiya 1.49UAH
Bal. 5850.17UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Вчера Helena Grekova на карточку
1206.03UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Silantev Sergii Oleksandrovich
5*97 12:05
Komissiya 6.03UAH
Bal. 10063.66UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
198.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Dovgan O. A.
5*97 17:59
Komissiya 0.99UAH
Bal. 6047.18UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

Спасибо компании Интерхим, по нашей просьбе оплатили строительные материалы для 406 Обаг.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
48 хв

Оплатили Материалы для ремонта крыши 28 бригады. Забирать все будем после праздников. И ещё раз спасибо Марине и её директору 6 тонн цемента и 15 тонн песка.
С Божьей помощью думаю за 2 месяца сделаем все 2200 квадратных метров.
Спасибо тем кто помогает







Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!




Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо Юрию 600$ на Ато
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
13 хв

Передали 406 Обаг

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
50.25UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Shelehan Vitalii Mikolaiovich
5*97 12:51
Komissiya 0.25UAH
Bal. 6097.18UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 5 нових світлин.
7 хв.

Накануне 2 мая патриотические организации провели тренировочные сборы. В них приняли участие — ГФ Левый Берег и Цивiльний Корпус АЗОВ , всего около 60 человек. Все это для того, чтобы мы с вами чувствовали себя безопасно в эти дни. Ребята, вместе с правоохранителями будут патрулировать город. Такая договоренность уже есть. Уверена, что сообща мы не допустим никаких провокаций в Одессе. Если вам вдруг стало известно о каком-то сборище титушек или вы увидели подозрительные предметы, то можно звонить по телефонам +380 (93) 740 62 90.
Недопустим путинскую шваль в любимый город. Только Мир, только Украина! С нами Бог!









*ВСЕМ МИРА!!!*

----------


## maury88



----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

До 10/05/16 офис не работает.
С 10/05 в обычном режиме.
И главное это не значит, что потребности мы не собираем и ни чего не покупаем , просто я решила отпустить девочек чуть отдохнуть. Я в городе, могу приехать в любое место.
Христос Воскрес!!!!
Воскреснет Украина!!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

998.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38067)**29
5*97 13:19
Komissiya 4.99UAH
Bal. 6990.19UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
11 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:01/05 21:51 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-10000 UAH (Portmone) Balance=10072.29 UAH
Info: INTERNET-BANK-online dostup do rahunkiv.Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра.


Nata Pranzhu додала 19 нових світлин.
7 год

Увечерi на Грецькій площі в Одесі відбулася панахида за загиблими під час сутичок два роки тому. На заупокійну молитву прийшли кілька сотень одеситів.

Місце заходу обрано тому, що неподалік 2 травня 2014 року розпочалися масові заворушення з використанням вогнепальної зброї.

"Ми сумуємо за цими захисниками свободи, ми молимось за них, ми згадуємо їх. Водночас ми маємо також дати собі обітницю, що їхні жертви були недаремними, що більше не допустимо подібної ситуації в Україні. Мусимо усвіломити, що усе, що вони відстояли ціною своїх життів, маємо зберегти і приумножити", - звернувся до присутніх капелан ВМС України священик УГКЦ Олександр (Смеречинський).

Виголосили свої настанови також глава Одеської-Балтської єпархії єпископ Марк, предстоятель німецької євангельської лютеранської церкви єпископ Машевські та інші представники духовенства.

Під час звучання скорботної мелодії "Пливе кача" учасники панахиди опустилися на одне коліно, віддаючи шану мужнім синам Вітчизни, після чого виконали Гімн України.

Игорь Зюбин окреме спасибі за інсталяцію.

Органiзатори:
ГО " Допомога ВМСУ",
БФ " Небайдужий Народ",
ГО "Оберіг Одеса ",
Конгрес Українських Націоналістів,
ГФ " Лiвий Берег",
Цивiльний Корпус АЗОВ,
Національний рух ДІЯ.

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
14 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Smolyar Volodimir Pavlovich.
5*97 08:56
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 7990.19UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Solomiia Bobrovska.
1 год

Solomiia Bobrovska
2 год.

Шановні одесити, всіх запрошую 8 травня об 11.00 до Алеї Слави на мітинг-реквієм до ДНЯ ПАМ'ЯТІ ТА ПРИМИРЕННЯ. Давайте у ці дні схилимо голови перед тими, хто захищав, боровся і продовжує це робити на східних кордонах нашої держави за суверенність, незалежність і свободу.

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
47 хв

Завезли в 28 Бригаду рубероид и праймер
Спасибо тем кто помогает


 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
39 хв · Odessa

День пам'яті та примирення

 

 



*ВСЕМ МИРА!!!*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 15:02
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 4187.68UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
58 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
58 хв.

Спасибо Виталию 4000 Грн в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
5000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Vorobiov Vitalii Valeriiovich
5*97 21:07
Komissiya 25.00UAH
Bal. 5775.68UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!





Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 год.

Плитку положили, стены привели в порядок. Ремонт в 406 Обаг продолжается.
На след неделе будем приводить в порядок ещё 1 здание у ребят, там тоже глобально " под ключ".
Спасибо всем кто помогает

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu
4 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3493.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 22:57
Komissiya 17.47UAH
Bal. 9251.21UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 18.
3 год

Для тех кто задаёт вопрос, а что делает Пранжу?
Если Вы мои дорогие не знаете, расскажу.
С марта 2014 года я и Helena Grekova начали совместно помогать военным которые вышли из Крыма, потом началась война и начали помогать ребятам на передовой. Это были и посылки с неба в Луганский аэропорт, Должанский, Зеленополье итд.
Мы активно помогали пограничникам ( морской пограничной охране, измаильскому, одесскому, Белгород днестровскому погранотрядам) , положа руку на сердце могу сказать что 70% вч ВМС, 28 бригаде , 72 бригаде. И это не была Помошь поехать сделать Селфи, это были и есть то, что спасает жизнь.
Сейчас мы ремонтируем 3 вч ( 137 бат морской пехоты, 406 Обаг, 28 Бригада), закрываем 90% потребностей в Ато по 28 бригаде по заявкам комбрига.
И на все это у нас есть Акты и счастливые военные.
Да и медальки мы с Леной получаем и грамоты и ордена итд, да получаем потому что заслужили, и мне не стыдно за то, что они у нас есть.
И если кто то думает, что мы делаем это ради места под солнцем, то вы поцы, потому что таких возможностей у нас было много, но мы от всех отказывались и будем это делать , у нас с Леной другие цели в жизни помогать военным, быть хорошими жёнами и рожать детей.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
16 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Сегодня от постоянных дарителей получили 1000$ и 7000 Грн

*Нам срочно надо купить 4 ночных прицела, а это 8000$, в секторе ситуация очень не здоровая.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
46 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили и передали в 406 Обаг плитку и гипсокартон


 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
25 хв

Купили оцинковку для ремонта крыши 28 бригады
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
10 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Александру за 2 ноута
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
9 хв.

В 28 Бригаду завезли песок и цемент.
Спасибо Марине.
Спасибо тем кто помогает







Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Лене на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Gataullin Denis Flyurovich.
5*97 21:49
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 1242.26UAH






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
38 хв · Odessa

Спасибо Костя Константин Литвиненко
200$
Спасибо тем кто помогает



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
34 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Prudchenko Nataliya Mikolajivna
5*97 18:23
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 2912.26UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
34 хв.

Наши Сетки в секторе

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Sergey Bratchuk та Vadim Labas.
58 хв

О прокуратуре 


*Время Сергея Братчука. Наталя Пранжу, Вадим Лабас (25 05 16) Обласна прокуратура і громадськість* 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kTJIFZgj3o&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 9 нових світлин.
7 хв

Ремонт в 406 Обаг продолжается
Спасибо тем кто помогает













Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Виктория7799

мдаа

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
21 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Эти приборы спасают жизнь.
Не оставайтесь в стороне, помогайте военным , именно благодаря им Вы спите дома спокойно.
Слава Украине!!!

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Сегодня День Пограничника! 
С праздником, наши Защитники!!!
Низкий поклон ВАМ!!!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go303-zxcvY

Видео  отсюда

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
14 хв.

Как всегда не для себя, а для ребят.

Потребностей выше крыши, но руки не опускаются, что можем делаем, продолжаем закупать приборы и делать ремонты ппд.

Потратились за последние дни под ноль, а очень необходимо купить основу под сетку маскировочную 3500 Грн, рпс 20 шт для спецов 26000 Грн, и дай Бог ещё пару прицелов ночных ( 2000$\ шт) и тепловизионных ( 3450€\ шт).

-------------------------------------
*050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена*

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Lukashevich T. O.
5*97 16:42
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 202.26UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bobrik Yurii Petrovich
5*97 19:20
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 699.76UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Shifrin Volodimir Yakovich.
5*97 12:02
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 899.76UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Друзья! У Наташи ещё одна заслуженная награда!

* ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*


Nata Pranzhu
25 хв. біля Odessa ·

Спасибо.
Слава Украине!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu
15 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
452.26UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Yakovleva Olga Volodimirivna
5*97 15:43
Komissiya 2.26UAH
Bal. 1349.76UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 09:07
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 2339.78UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickii Andrii Valeriiovich
5*97 11:16
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 2639.78UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
205.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Cimbal Sergii Yuriiovich
5*97 23:20
Komissiya 1.03UAH
Bal. 491.26UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
19 хв.

Ремонт крыши ппд 28 бригады продолжается.
С Божьей помощью к концу лета закончим.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
57 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
30 000 Грн на потребности Ато.
Низкий поклон.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 16 нових світлин.
3 год · Odessa

*С Днём Защиты Детей!!!*

ГО Обериг + ГО Допомога ВМСУ

----------


## maury88

Ещё фото.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
15 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Сетку и Колеса получила







Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:02/06 11:05 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-302 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=416.97 UAH
Oschadnij rahunok s pidvischennimi vidsotkami.Detali-0800307030

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2010.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kamnev Oleksandr Volodimirovich
5*97 21:22
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 2391.21UAH

*Необходимо купить ещё пару приборов. Помогайте, не оставайтесь в стороне.*

-------------------------------------
*050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена*

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

*Сегодня волонтерский офис на Ланжероновской работать не будет.*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв

*Нужны кнопочные телефоны 36 шт.*

Приносите Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с трезубцем, с 11 до 17 , с понедельника по пятницу

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
33 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили правильным мальчикам, правильные бинокли.
Чуть более 30 тыс Грн и все счастливы.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu
37 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 09:35
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 2169.37UAH





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Smirnova Tetyana Viktorivna
5*97 09:56
Komissiya 10.00UAH
Bal. 4159.37UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 10 нових світлин.
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает. Ремонт КПП в 406 Обаг закончен.

*Очень нужна Мебель*

 

 

 

 

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
1 год · Odessa

*По телефонам вопрос закрыт.*

Спасибо тем кто помогает


 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Martinov Eduard Vladislavovich
5*97 15:29
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 258.87UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:00
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 2926.89UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 год · Odessa

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили
Рпс ак 14, свд 3, пкм 3, изоматы 16
Спасибо Спутник гир за огромную скидку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 хв. · Odessa

Спасибо постоянным дарителям.
Низкий поклон.
100 000 Грн на потребности в АТО




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
47 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили.

 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!
Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
5 год.

Продолжаем ремонт крыши 28 бригады. Напомню 2800 кв метров.
Слава Богу все закуплено и с Божьей помощью до осени все закончим.


 



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 00:57
Komissiya 17.42UAH
Bal. 6392.37UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

Спасибо Елене из Челябинска, 3000 Грн в офис
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Cimbal Sergii Yuriiovich
5*97 23:56
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 6591.37UAH



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 год. · Odessa, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили палатки




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!
*Вітаю, Наталя!!!*  :Vvenkegif:   :smileflag: 

Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Спасибо пограничникам
Всех люблю
Ваша НАТО




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:54
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 1412.64UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

И еще раз ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  :smileflag: 


Nata Pranzhu
58 хв

И ещё
Слава Украине!!!





Героям Слава!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год

*Потребности Ато и ремонт вч*

По деньгам 1412,64 гривны (((

1. Тепловизионные прицелы 2 шт ( 3450€\ 1 шт)
2. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2450€\ шт)

*По ремонтам вч*

Цемент - 6 мішків
Грунтовка - 60 літрів
Шпатльовка - 3 мішки
Водоемульсіонка - 100 літрів
Фарба жовта - 6 літрів
Фарба червона - 10 літрів
Фарба біла - 10 літрів
Фарба сіра - 10 літрів
Плафони - 7 штук
Замки навісні - 15 штук
Вагонка біла - 20 кв. метрів
Саморізи (20-30 мм) - 2 кг
Сантехніка (гофрировані труби) - 10 метрів
Мебель
4 двери противопожарные

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu
1 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
400.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Cimbal Sergii Yuriiovich
5*97 10:46
Komissiya 2.00UAH
Bal. 2301.17UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
31 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:05/07 13:08 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-302 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=556.65 UAH
Vklad DOHODNII PLYuS 13mis.20,25%UAH;7%USD/EUR.Detali-0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Спасибо Елене 2000 Грн в офис наличными
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
16 хв.

Спасибо Мераб 400$ и 3 комбинезона.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 12:03
Komissiya 1.01UAH

301.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Dubinin Mihailo Sergiiovich
5*97 13:33
Komissiya 1.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu
6 год

Спасибо Станиславу 10 000 Грн
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
20 хв. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
47 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
47 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:13
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 1532.26UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
2 год.

Потребности Ато и ремонт вч

*В ближайшие 2 недели собираемся в сектор, надеюсь, что сможем собрать средства на приборы.*
По строительным материалам, как всегда очень актуально все, сейчас пару вч в состоянии ремонта, помогаем как можем.

1. Тепловизионные прицелы 2 шт ( 3450€\ 1 шт)
2. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2450€\ шт)

*По ремонтам вч*

Цемент - 6 мішків
Грунтовка - 60 літрів
Шпатльовка - 3 мішки
Водоемульсіонка - 100 літрів
Фарба жовта - 6 літрів
Фарба червона - 10 літрів
Фарба біла - 10 літрів
Фарба сіра - 10 літрів
Плафони - 7 штук
Замки навісні - 15 штук
Вагонка біла - 20 кв. метрів
Саморізи (20-30 мм) - 2 кг
Сантехніка (гофрировані труби) - 10 метрівМебель
4 двери противопожарные

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu
1 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kashevarov Leonid Oleksandrovich
5*97 19:28
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 2032.26UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Потребности Ато и ремонт вч

*В ближайшие 2 недели собираемся в сектор, надеюсь, что сможем собрать средства на приборы.
По строительным материалам, как всегда очень актуально все, сейчас пару вч в состоянии ремонта, помогаем как можем.*

1. Тепловизионные прицелы 2 шт ( 3450€\ 1 шт)
2. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2450€\ шт)

*По ремонтам вч*

Цемент - 6 мішків
Грунтовка - 60 літрів
Шпатльовка - 3 мішки
Водоемульсіонка - 100 літрів
Фарба жовта - 6 літрів
Фарба червона - 10 літрів
Фарба біла - 10 літрів
Фарба сіра - 10 літрів
Плафони - 7 штук
Замки навісні - 15 штук
Вагонка біла - 20 кв. метрів
Саморізи (20-30 мм) - 2 кг
Сантехніка (гофрировані труби) - 10 метрів
Мебель
4 двери противопожарные

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
44 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
44 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 18:29
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 3072.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Bondarenko Yurii Viktorovich.
5*97 22:01
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 3272.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год.
Nata Pranzhu
8 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2800.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kohanovska Ganna Oleksandrivna
5*97 09:24
Komissiya 14.00UAH
Bal. 6058.28UAH



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
59 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Потребности Ато и ремонт вч

*В ближайшие 2 недели собираемся в сектор, надеюсь, что сможем собрать средства на приборы.
По строительным материалам, как всегда очень актуально все, сейчас пару вч в состоянии ремонта, помогаем как можем.*

1. Тепловизионные прицелы 2 шт ( 3450€\ 1 шт)
2. Тепловизор 2 шт ( 2450€\ шт)

*По ремонтам вч*

Цемент - 6 мішків
Грунтовка - 60 літрів
Шпатльовка - 3 мішки
Водоемульсіонка - 100 літрів
Фарба жовта - 6 літрів
Фарба червона - 10 літрів
Фарба біла - 10 літрів
Фарба сіра - 10 літрів
Плафони - 7 штук 
вагонка біла - 20 кв. метрів
Саморізи (20-30 мм) - 2 кг
Сантехніка (гофрировані труби) - 10 метрів
Мебель
4 двери противопожарные

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
11 хв








Helena Grekova додала 5 нових світлин.
11 хв.

Нашим с Nata Pranzhu любимым морякам дали, наконец- то помещение! Отдельно стоящее, где не нужно "кланяться" зелёным!))))) Но помещению нужен ремонт! Окна металлопластиковые уже стоят, благодаря добрым людям! крыша нормальная!
нужно до зимы сделать отопление и потихоньку сделать отделку!))))) Большая просьба всем, у кого есть радиаторы чугунные, металлические трубы и т.д. В общем тем, кто поменял всё на металлопластик и это все лежит бесхозно!)))))
Берём!:
Радиаторов 30 шт.
Металл:
Труба диам 50 - 100м
Труба, диам 40-26м
Труба диам 32-16м
Труба диам 20-90м
Отвод кованный:
Диам 50-10 шт
Диам40-4 шт
Диам32-4 шт
Футорка 32*20-60 шт
Америка, диам 20 прямая- 60 шт
Вентиль, диам 20( мама/мама)-15 шт
Арматура, диам 12-20 м
Карбид- 20-30 кг
Проволка сварочная, диам 3-8 кг
Кислород - 3 баллона
Бочка пластиковая под воду- 500л ( у меня есть)))
Насос для подкачки воды
Циркуляционный насос-"8"
Очень на вас расчитываем! Спасибо! Звоните 0969599111 Лена

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

502.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Pilipchuk Andrii Viktorovich
5*97 15:12
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 4543.66UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2010.05UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Davidchuk Igor Vasilevich
5*97 19:20
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 6641.17UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!




Nata Pranzhu
31 хв. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо постоянному дарителю
500$
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Спасибо большое Сергей Качанов
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: Kachanov S. V.
5*97 12:18
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 16641.17UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!




Nata Pranzhu
23 хв. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо постоянному дарителю
1000$
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 6.
1 год.

Мои дорогие золотые ручки, Ваши сетки как всегда лучшие.
Спасибо Вам.




НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН ВАМ, ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУЧКИ!!!

ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
39 хв.

Спасибо Вениамину, для наших РЭР Вмс получили : Котел, радиаторы, трубы.
Спасибо тем кто помогает








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 7.
2 хв.

Девочки и опять Ваша работа.
Спасибо Вам мои хорошие, Ваши сетки производят фурор в секторе.





Спасибо вам, Золотые Ручки!!!!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Orlov Evgenii Olegovich
5*97 20:14
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 7187.19UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Сегодня в гостях был Евгений с 59 бригады.
Пришёл сказать спасибо за Сетки.
Спасибо Евгению.









Спасибо вам, Золотые ручки!
Спасибо вам, Защитники!
Спасибо вам, Волонтеры!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

Спасибо Андрею.
200$
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## serg-shs

Среди модераторов форума достаточно много явных сепаратистов помогающих явно и не явно оккупантам (например рекламируя и защищая "отдыхающих" в Крыму. Популярно: отдых в Крыму и вообще всякий вывоз туда денег - это выстрелы в спины нашим военным. Без всякой лирики - реально. Это так! ). И получается так - одни, координируясь через форум, помогают армии (в конечном счете - всем нам вместе взятым), а другие (самое главное среди модераторов) делаю всё возможное(понимая или не понимая - не важно), чтоб война только разрасталась. 
Вот такое вот "единство и борьба противоположностей" в Одессе. 
отаке

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від 7 канал.
9 хв
7 канал додає 3 нові світлини.
11 хв

Почетными церковными наградами отметили одесских волонтеров







За помощь украинской армии, поддержку участников АТО, а также вынужденных переселенцев высокими церковными наградами отмечен ряд одесских волонтеров. Среди них Наталия Пранжу, Сергей Братчук и Денис Карташев.

Подробнее http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/08/odesskih-volonterov-otmetili-pochetnyimi-tserkovnyimi-nagradami/


Спасибо вам, Волонтеры!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu
3 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurii Anatoliiovich.
5*97 15:35
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 242.50UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Заслуги одесских волонтеров отметили высокими наградами (видео) 


Они добровольно взвалили на себя нелегкую ношу помощи стране и армии в трудное время. Волонтерское движение – активно развивающийся феномен последних неспокойных лет. Сегодня заслуги одесских волонтеров по достоинству оценили, отметив высокими наградами. Притом наградами не государственными, а церковными.

Награждал епископ Одесский и Балтский Марк. Для самих сегодняшних героев это большое событие. Наталия Пранжу уже которой год помогает армии: и здесь, в Одессе, и на передовой. Сегодня она удостоена ордена Святой великомученицы Варвары. Денис Карташов отмечен орденом Святого Юрия Победителя. Он со своей организацией «Левый берег. Одесса» занимается охраной общественного порядка в городе и не только. Еще один из награжденных — волонтер миссии «Черный тюльпан» Сергей Братчук. Он с побратимами в зоне АТО занимается поиском и перезахоронением погибших бойцов.

Все награжденные, как один, говорят, что после такого духовного стимула, сил хватит еще на многое. Ведь необходимость в их помощи ничуть не уменьшилась.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dTHZKDUr-w

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Елена 2000 Грн


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброй ночи!


Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
52 хв

Мы с Helena Grekova третий год помогаем армии, в Ато , ремонтируем вч и помогаем семьям военных. И вроде как у нас это неплохо получается, но мы обе уже на издыхании.
Ребята на складе низкий Вам поклон , Юрий Маковецкий без тебя и твоих ребят, у нас мало бы что получилось, Вы подставили плече в первую нашу поездку в Ато и с тех пор всегда рядом.
Девочки в офисе, Вам низкий поклон за Ваши золотые ручки от всех военных, Ваши маскировочные сетки the best!!!

Я не говорю, что мы прекращаем помогать, нет ни в коем случае, пока Бог и дарители которые нам с Леной доверяют, помогают через нас, мы будем помогать, но чем дальше тем это становится все тяжелее.

Сейчас у нас 4 большие проекта:

1. 28 Бригада Ато , Слава Богу в ближайшие дни будут оплачены 3 счета на общую сумму 970 085 Грн . И поверьте мне, мы вздохнём с облегчением, так как это очень важные позиции для Бригады. ( счета на фото).

2. Ремонт крыши 28 бригады общей площадью 2800 кв метров, продолжаем. Все Материалы есть, работаем, объём очень большой и работу выполняет Дядя Ваня и ребята на Ппд ему помогают. И ещё Дядя Ваня ) делает нам уже вторую крышу на безопасной основе, сейчас таких людей очень мало.

3. Ремонт здания Штаба Рэр Вмс.
Тут все проблематичнее, завтра будем считать смету и напишу что надо, может у кого то лежит без дела или кто то может бесплатно дать.

4. И самая последняя из задач которую очень хочется выполнить.
Ремонт помещения спортивного зала одной из вч Вмс.
Тут список огромный, по нашим подсчетам на сумму 300 907,70 Грн . Список на фото.
Опять же, если кто то может помочь материалами это будет просто идеально.

Так вот к чему окончательно этот пост, я думаю, что если мы окончательно добьём эти 4 пункта, тогда с чистой совестью и чувством выполненного долга, можно говорить стоп, да именно стоп, так как ну живые мы с Леной, и наши семьи просто скоро забудут как мы выглядим, все таки мы девочки, и должны быть шеей мальчиков, а не их головами.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*












Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год.

Докупили праймер для ремонта крыши 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
36 хв
Nata Pranzhu
37 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickii Andrii Valeriiovich5*97 15:49Komissiya 1.51UAHBal. 542.50UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!








Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
1 хв.

Докупили 40 тонн песка для ремонта крыши в 28 бригаде.
Ремонт продолжаем.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
9 хв

Купили 2 противопожарные двери для секретки одной из частей Вмс+ нам ещё бонусом подарили фильтр)
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 год.




*Прошу большой HELP*

1. Надо срочно купить основу для плетения маскировочных сетей
2. Надо по чуть чуть начинать закупать материал для ремонта спортивного зала одной из частей Вмс.





По деньгам сейчас: 542,50 грн(((

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*БАНК «ПИВДЕННЫЙ»
МФО 328209
Код ЕГРПОУ 20953647
Р/сч 26258001069680. Пранжу Наталия Николаевна. Карточка # 4029 6100 1025 6902.

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
25 хв

*Печаль, печальная
Просим Помошь*


По деньгам сейчас: 542,50 грн(((

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
42 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Fomina Valentina Mikolajivna
5*97 20:53
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 983.52UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв
Nata Pranzhu
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadijivna.
5*97 21:30
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 1283.52UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
5 хв.

Докупили 8 тонн цемента, для ремонта крыши 28 бригады.
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Bondarenko Yurii Viktorovich.
5*97 22:56
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 1483.52UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Date:11/08 14:20 Card:4029-6902 OK Sum=-302 UAH (PIVDENNYI IB2) Balance=335.62 UAH
Info: Kreditna kartka klassu GOLD-krashi umovi.Detali:0800307030


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
8 хв.

Вчера двери противопожарные получили, сегодня ребята уже установили.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
47 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
47 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelschik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 19:01
Komissiya 17.42UAH
Bal. 3749.10UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
13 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
190.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 12-08-2016 ID platezha 224476431
5*97 18:08
Bal. 3438.15UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
48 хв.

Спасибо Елене из Полтавы , 200 Грн в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
26 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2010.05UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Kulidzhanov E. V.
5*97 17:18
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 5933.66UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
В офис принесли 1200 Грн . (500-Светлана из Америки,100-Сергей ,600)


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 год.

Для семьи военного нужна срочно коляска и кроватка. Будет девочка, от вещей только не бу и всяких мелочей тоже не откажутся.
Пишите в личку(ФБ) или приносите в офис Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь с 11 до 17 кроме выходных.

----------------

На странице Наташи в ФБ, в комментариях уже есть предложения, если у кого-то есть желание помочь, почитайте там комменты, пожалуйста.

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/posts/1217460128317183?pnref=story

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Юлії Люльченко.
10 год

*Прошу большой HELP!!!*






Юлія Люльченко почувається з надією разом із Анастасия Стороженко у Одеса.
Вчора о 21:57

‪#‎квартира‬ ‪#‎уют‬ ‪#‎мебель‬

Коллеги, друзья, друзья по ФБ обращаюсь к вам с просьбой.

‪#‎НУЖНА_МЕБЕЛЬ‬ Насте Стороженко, жене погибшего 29-летнего мичмана Олега Стороженко с 801-го отдельного отряда борьбы с подводными диверсионными силами и средствами (ОБ ПДСС), который базировался в Крыму.
Насте дали квартиру, помогли с ремонтом, но совсем нет необходимой мебели. Она продолжает жить на съемной квартире... если у кого-то есть предложения пишите в личку мне или Анастасия Стороженко.
Спасибо ☺
__________________________________

Посоветовавшись со всеми отзывчивыми одесситами было решено сбросить деньги на карту Приват 5168757213323753 Анастасия Стороженко - и это самое лучшее решение, ведь тогда Настя сможет заказать мебель на свой вкус и учитывая размеры площади квартиры.
Благодарю всех, кто отозвался! Дай Бог вам здоровечка!

----------


## maury88

Поздравляю!!! 


Nata Pranzhu
7 год

Helena Grekova и Юрий Маковецкий
Поздравляю!!!
Спасибо Вам огромное.
Мы команда!!!





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 год.
Nata Pranzhu
9 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:01
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 3415.69UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
11 хв


Helena Grekova додала 2 нові світлини.
10 хв

Спасибо школе "Надiя" за предоставленные окна и двери для 406 ОБАГ ВМС и лично Теодор Оробець! Спасибо всем, кто помогает! С Nata Pranzhu и Юрий Маковецкий.






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
35 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
36 хв.

Этот эфир стал любимым на сегодня.
Сергей Братчук спасибо



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQW0qkOzdrQ&feature=youtu.be

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 год.
Nata Pranzhu
12 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
4020.10UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shabanov Yurij Oleksijovich
5*97 08:53
Komissiya 20.10UAH
Bal. 7415.69UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Вітаю, Наталочка!!!  :Vvenkegif:  Низький уклін всім, хто допомагає!!! 

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год


Nata Pranzhu
6 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
2 хв.

В 406 Обаг сделали крышу.
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила спогад.
3 хв

З Днем Незалежності, Україно!!!

Ваша НАТО.


Nata Pranzhu
24 серпня 2015 р. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast ·

Мое поздравление всей Украине!!!
Спасибо всем, люблю всех.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4jsndliBkc&app=desktop

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
17 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
400.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Cimbal Sergij Yurijovich
5*97 13:16
Komissiya 2.00UAH
Bal. 2713.69UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
17 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 10:07
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 3703.71UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Она лежит в Ато и ждёт меня, а я ни как не могу выехать, так как не все можем купить. Короче стыд и позор(






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо Boris Shytsman 400$ перевод WU
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
Щойно · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо Катерина Ножевникова за коляску, Inna Titkova за кроватку, бортики и матрасик, Инесса Ноиер за детские вещи, Anna Novykova твоя люлька переходит уже к 3 девочке.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Семья военных будет очень довольна.






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Светлая Память погибшим в Иловайской трагедии...







*ГЕРОЯМ СЛАВА!!!*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

*Важно!!!*


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

С 01/09 моя карточка банка Пивденный не действительна, открою новую напишу пост.
Пока только карточка Helena Grekova ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Спасибо всем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2211.06UAH Perevod cherez Privat24
5*97 14:33
Komissiya 11.06UAH
Bal. 6788.71UAH






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*Сегодня у Наташи День Рождения! Поздравляю тебя, Солнышко! Мира, любви, счастья!*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 16:55
Bal. 7783.71UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50
5*97 11:57
Komissiya 4.98UAH
Bal. 4773.73UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 5 нових світлин.
6 хв

Ремонт продолжается, спасибо тем кто помогает
Залили и почти прогрунтовали еще один участок кровли. Приступили к заливке нового участка.










Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
5000.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 04-09-2016 ID platezha 237993034
5*97 00:02
Bal. 9748.73UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
54 хв.





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.50UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurij Anatolijovich.
5*97 12:37
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 7754.23UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
15 хв.

Спасибо Анне за детскую одежду и игрушки и ещё 200$, спасибо Екатерине 100 Грн


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброе утро!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
33 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
33 хв.

Сегодня офис не работает.
Мы с Леной на телефонах.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв
Nata Pranzhu
18 хв

*Не хватает 2000 Грн оплатить насос для 28 бригады
Please help*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Ланжероновская 3, входная фасадная дверь, с 11 до 17

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------

ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
12 хв.

Спасибо, 2000 Грн получила. Сегодня насос покупаем.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Zachislenie perevoda s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24
5*97 16:26
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 7954.23UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Didux Sergij Mikolajovich
5*97 20:36


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Kopalieishvili L. A.
5*97 14:47
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 1032.25UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо постоянному дарителю 1700$, из них 1000$ передала Анастасия Стороженко на покупку мебели.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu
20 хв.

Спасибо Игорю.
Принёс в офис.
Спасибо тем кто помогает




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3517.59UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 22:00
Komissiya 17.59UAH
Bal. 4482.25UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 хв.

Получили насос.
Сегодня отправляем в бригаду.
Спасибо тем кто помогает





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1507.54UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Kamniev Oleksandr Volodimirovich
5*97 20:42
Komissiya 7.54UAH
Bal. 5982.25UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
4 хв.

Продолжаем делать ремонт в 28 бригаде на ппд
Спасибо тем кто помогает








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв
Nata Pranzhu
19 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
105.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelshhik Malitskaya Nataliya Romanovna
5*97 14:03
Komissiya 0.53UAH
Bal. 6086.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu додала 6 нових світлин.
32 хв

406 Обаг помещение для медпункта в стадии завершения.
Спасибо тем кто помогает















Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв

Сегодня офис не работает, надеюсь до завтра погода изменится и все будет в старом режиме.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
1 год.

Прошу репост, пусть вся Украина знает, как областные власти избавляются от волонтёров.

Офис весь в воде. Спасибо ога и обл совет.
Материала для сеток можно сказать уже нет, вернее есть, но мокрый и где и как сушить не понятно. Чехлы для броников плавают, коридор залит (((
Вот так одесская власть относится к волонтёрам.

Мы с Helena Grekova сделали ремонт в нескольких вч, и несколько крыш, как вы думаете нам кто то сделает крышу или даст новое помещение для волонтёрского центра? Даю 100% нет....

29 ноября 2015 здание горело, помещение осталось без света, воды, отопления, и я делала все, что бы в офисе не останавливалась работа, провозили воду в бочках, купили фонари, зимой обогревались газовым обогревателем заправляли баллон газом раз в неделю, но пару недель назад появились какие то левые люди в здании которые начали разбирать его вообще на куски, и сняли большую часть крыши. Вот так уничтожаются объекты в 100 метрах от мэрии, в самом центре города, просто кому то надо это здание в самом центре 1500 кв метров , да ещё и памятник архитектуры.

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

Офис пока работать не будет и будет ли он вообще, я пока ещё думаю. После наводнения там находиться невозможно и много всего пришло в негодность.
Я и Helena Grekova на связи.
Мы не останавливаем волонтёрскую деятельность, похоже возвращаемся к тому с чего начинали в марте 2014, без офиса(.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Please help*

Не хватает 600$ Купить пнв 2 +
И нет грн оплатить счёт для ремонта в Рэр ВМС

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
-------------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3517.59UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38063)**99
5*97 14:11
Komissiya 17.59UAH
Bal. 3531.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
3 хв.

Спасибо доброму мальчику за 100€ на пнв, не хватает 450$ ещё.
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 16:22
Bal. 4526.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год.
Nata Pranzhu
8 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Gorodnickij Dmitro Bogdanovich
5*97 21:05
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 5526.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii
5*97 12:38
Komissiya 50.25UAH
Bal. 15526.72UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

*Please help*

Не хватает 450$ Купить пнв 2 +

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
18 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
18 хв.

Спасибо Boris Shytsman , перевод 200$.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

*Осталось собрать ещё 250$ и покупаем прибор*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
9 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova и Юрием Маковецким.
9 мин

*SOS!!!

Please help*

Не хватает 250$ Купить пнв 2 +

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам Украіни "
-------------------------------------------
*
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
57 мин
Nata Pranzhu
57 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 14:12


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
22 мин
Nata Pranzhu
22 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38066)**48
5*97 14:45
Komissiya 17.42UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
Только что
Nata Pranzhu
Только что

Мераб 100$
Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
1 ч
Nata Pranzhu
1 ч

Спасибо Наташе 200$
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
35 мин
Nata Pranzhu
36 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 20:41



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
51 мин
Nata Pranzhu с Helena Grekova.
51 мин

12000 грн от Станислава
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## shell1989

да провереная волонтерская група эта, без кидал

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поделилась своей публикацией.
19 мин
Nata Pranzhu
19 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

905.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dubovik Natalya Petrivna�5*97 23:58�Komissiya 4.53UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 мин

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикацией Helena Grekova.
5 мин.


Helena Grekova добавила 8 новых фото.
6 мин

Нашим Рер ВМС дали помещение, ранее мы писали об этом! Начали ремонт с крыши: конёк 40 метров, доска, для замены прогнивших стропил! Купим ещё 150 м2 рубероида и можно приступать к внутренним работам! Спасибо за помощь!!! С Nata Pranzhu,


 


 

 

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикацией Helena Grekova.
26 мин
Helena Grekova
27 мин

Всем привет! *Очень нужны кнопочные телефоны!!!!* У кого валяются не пригодные, заберём для военных. Звоните: 0973302462 Юра. С Юрий Маковецкий и Nata Pranzhu.

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
2 мин

Спасибо Ларисе за 2572 грн! Они пойдут на оплаты работы 132 м2 по крыше РЕР ВМС! С Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий. Спасибо всем!





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поделилась публикацией Helena Grekova.
1 ч

Helena Grekova добавила 3 новых фото.
1 ч

Купили розетки и выключатели! Для тех же ВМС, РЕР!с Nata Pranzhu








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
6 год

*SOS!!!!*

Срочно надо оплатить счёт за нагреватели электробытовые, это на ппд для РЭР.
Очень прошу помочь, мы уже их заказали и надо оплатить.
Сумма 19 880 грн

Это очень горит

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Firsova Nadiya Davidivna
5*97 00:25
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 7832.79UAH

1000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 11:15
Bal. 8827.79UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
43 хв

Не хватает 11 053 грн
Это очень горит, оплатить максимум надо завтра

---------------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв
Nata Pranzhu
28 хв

*Не хватает ещё 10 703 грн*

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
351.76UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadiivna
5*97 12:35
Komissiya 1.76UAH
Bal. 9177.79UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2985.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38063)**39
5*97 15:45
Komissiya 14.93UAH
Bal. 12147.86UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 10-10-2016 ID platezha 260785176
5*97 15:51
Bal. 12247.36UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.

*Не хватает ещё 7633 грн*






> Доброго утра!
> 
> 
> Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
> 6 год
> 
> *SOS!!!!*
> 
> Срочно надо оплатить счёт за нагреватели электробытовые, это на ппд для РЭР.
> ...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
34 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 10-10-2016 ID platezha 260795331
5*97 16:04
Bal. 12605.86UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.

*Не хватает 7275 грн*





> Доброго утра!
> 
> 
> Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
> 6 год
> 
> *SOS!!!!*
> 
> Срочно надо оплатить счёт за нагреватели электробытовые, это на ппд для РЭР.
> ...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grabova Olga Vasilivna.
5*97 22:21
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 13505.86UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!
Nata Pranzhu
54 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год.

Не хватает ещё 5662 грн

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
3 год

Helena Grekova
3 год

Сегодня морякам на ремонт помещения ушла краска - 60 литров! *У кого есть мятые банки с краской, не пригодные для продаж, берём!*)))) это обращение к представителям торговли! С Nata Pranzhu, спасибо Юрий Маковецкий!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu
3 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 11-10-2016 ID platezha 261373710
5*97 13:18
Bal. 14516.87UAH
Bal. Bonus+ 10.51UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Cimbal Sergij Yurijovich
5*97 22:19
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 14816.87UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Зі святом Покрова Пресвятої Богородиці!
Нехай Божа Мати береже і охороняє наших Захисників своїм Могутнім Покровом!

"Покрий нас чесним своїм покровом та ізбави нас від усякого зла".

Щастя, миру і доб*ра кожному серцю і кожному дому!

----------


## maury88

Это фото для меня символ всей этой подлой войны против Украины...

Зі Святом, Захисники!!! Зі Святом, Українці!!! Слава вам, мужні воїни!!! Слава Україні!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu
6 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu�5*97 12:33�Bal. 15314.37UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год

*Не хватает ещё 4566 грн*

Честно, я в шоке, неделю собираем 19880 грн. No comments






> Доброго утра!
> 
> 
> Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
> 6 год
> 
> *SOS!!!!*
> 
> Срочно надо оплатить счёт за нагреватели электробытовые, это на ппд для РЭР.
> ...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
6 год


Helena Grekova
6 год

Дорогие друзья! Давайте поздравим наших защитников и купим им обогреватели! *Немного не хватает денег..... 4500 грн*
На карте:
Bal. 15314.37UAH, а нужно 19880грн
С Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
1 год

Там, где в Одессе бездействуют коммунальные службы, берутся за дело просто небезразличные граждане.

Взяли в руки бензопилы и бойцы общественного формирования «Левый берег». Обычно активисты задействованы в охране общественного порядка и волонтерской деятельности, но с буреломом тоже справляются неплохо – на углу улиц Генуэзской и Черняховского расчищают двор 56-й школы. После того, как закончат здесь, активисты планируют выдвигаться на расчистку следующего завала, пока по городу их хватает.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPuI62PXNYE



источник

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.

*Просим большой HELP
Очень горит.

Не хватает ещё 4566 грн*






> Доброго утра!
> 
> 
> Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
> 6 год
> 
> *SOS!!!!*
> 
> Срочно надо оплатить счёт за нагреватели электробытовые, это на ппд для РЭР.
> ...

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu додала 2 нові світлини.
11 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
15000 грн перевели аванс за отопление
На карточку Helena Grekova поступило

*Не хватает ещё 2800 грн*

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

 


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв.

Осталось собрать 2800 грн
Пожалуйста помогите
---------------------

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
195.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 13:58
Bal. 2283.38UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
20 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Prudchenko Nataliya Mikolaivna
5*97 13:06
Komissiya 0.50UAH
Bal. 2383.38UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
20000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 12:08
Bal. 20403.38UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Popolnenie s karty v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Tovshtejn L. A.
5*97 13:32
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 20603.38UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Karakash Artem Ivanovich
5*97 14:14
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 21103.38UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Krsheminskij Artem Yurijovich.�5*97 18:26�Komissiya 2.51UAH�Bal. 14103.38UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu
11 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
1 хв.

Helena Grekova додала 2 нові світлини.
3 хв

Ура! Мы их купили! 13 радиаторов для РЭР ВМС!!!! Спасибо всем! Дальше ремонт! С Nata Pranzhu и Юрий Юрий Маковецкий





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Boris Shytsman 200$


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
5 год.
*
Опять простим помощь.
Много уже сделали в этой вч ВМС, но надо ещё чуть помочь*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------
*
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Helena Grekova додала 3 нові світлини.
6 год

Мы с вам сделали крышу морякам!) 330 м2 закатал наш дядя Ваня! мы с вами - "крыша")))))) И теперь есть дверь, а ещё там уже тепло!!!! Двигаемся дальше! Нужна секретка, без неё нет части! КЕЧ дали кабель и сигнализацию и фсё... Нам нужно купить арматуру, диаметр 16, количество 700 метров,* сумма 14000,00 грн. У нас только 4500*
С Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
13 хв.

Please HELP!!!!
*14 000 грн не хватает, надо отплатить металл для секретки, одной из вч ВМС.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
18 хв ·

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.

*SOS!!!*
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
30 жовтня о 13:00

Please HELP!!!!
14 000 грн не хватает, надо отплатить металл для секретки, одной из вч ВМС.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickij Andrij Valerijovich�5*97 22:47�Komissiya 2.51UAH�Bal. 4460.67UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.

*Прошу большой HELP!!!*

Кроме металла добавились ещё потребности
1. 16 шт маскхалаты зима
2. 2 шт дальномеры
3. 10 рулонов рубероид
Это из того что горит



> Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
> 30 жовтня о 13:00
> 
> *Please HELP!!!!*
> 14 000 грн не хватает, надо отплатить металл для секретки, одной из вч ВМС.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 050 336 11 89 Наталия
> 
> ...


 *ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
22 хв.

*Горящие потребности

Просим помочь как всегда* .

1. 16 шт маскхалаты зима 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Обогреватели 3 шт 4500 грн
5. Металл для секретки 14000 грн
Итого : 62800 грн

По финансам сейчас : 2610 грн (

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
53 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

3517.59UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38�5*97 14:46�Komissiya 17.59UAH�Bal. 7416.18UAH




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
18 хв

Helena Grekova додала 3 нові світлини.
22 хв.

Вчера артиллеристы из 406 получили электрообогреватели, в количестве- 7 шт, разной мощности! Теперь им будет тепло на службе!)))))) спасибо всем кто помогает! С Nata Pranzhu и Юрий Маковецкий
10850.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Poluchatel: Kononchuk Yurij Mikolajovich
5*97 20:05
Bal. 46.23UAH

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв
Nata Pranzhu
17 хв

*Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести*

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Металл для секретки 14000 грн
5. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 7 шт 23100 грн
6. Метеостанция 1 шт 13770 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
44 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
44 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1990.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 13:29�Komissiya 9.95UAH�Bal. 2176.28UAH

301.51UAH Popovnennia�5*97 08:16�Komisiia 1.51UAH�Bal. 2376.28UAH


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
36 хв
Nata Pranzhu
36 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
20000.00UAH Zarakhuvannia perekaz na kartu�5*97 09:39�Bal. 22276.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
57 хв
Nata Pranzhu
58 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
115.58UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Kopalieishvili L. A.�5*97 08:08�Komissiya 0.58UAH�Bal. 2086.28UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
53 хв

Helena Grekova
55 хв

*Ура! Мы купили арматуру! Да будет секретка и ВЧ!))))) Дальше ремонт!)))) спасибо всем! Все буде Україна!))))))* 
с Nata Pranzhu

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв
Nata Pranzhu
13 хв

*Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести*

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 4 шт 10600 грн
5. Метеостанция 1 шт 13770 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------
*
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu
28 хв

На просьбу мою и Денис Карташов откликнулся БФ " На Благо Одессы" и приобрел лодку для 73 центра.
Большое спасибо всем учредителям фонда и главе фонда Тимур Нишнианидзе.
Низкий Вам поклон.
Ребята безумно благодарны и счастливы.









Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год

*С закрытием потребностей большая проблема.
Как всегда нужна ваша помощь*

Nata Pranzhu
18 листопад о 14:39

Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 4 шт 10600 грн
5. Метеостанция 1 шт 13770 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------
*
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 год.
*
С закрытием потребностей большая проблема.
Как всегда нужна ваша помощь
*

Nata Pranzhu
18 листопад о 14:39

Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 4 шт 10600 грн
5. Метеостанция 1 шт 13770 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
57 хв
Nata Pranzhu
58 хв

*Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести*

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 4 шт 10600 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Добрый день! 

Сегодня Международный День волонтера! С праздником вас, неравнодушные! Спасибо вам!!!

ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
53 хв

*Прошу помочь купить необходимое
SOS !!!!*
Nata Pranzhu
18 год

Горящие потребности
Прошу помочь их приобрести

1. 16 шт маскхалаты 12800 грн
2. 2 шт дальномеры 25000 грн
3. 10 рулонов рубероид 6500 грн
4. Планшеты андроид 32 гб 4 шт 10600 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Друзья!


*ВСЕМ ВАМ, кто доверял волонтерам! Наташа и Лена адресуют эту подяку от Президента ВАМ!!!*

С праздником, ЛЮДИ!!! )

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Зi Святом, наші Захисники!!! Дякую всім, хто захищає Україну!!! 
Наша армія – наша сила!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU0RD44kzJo

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu
47 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
31 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

1493.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 17:38�Komissiya 7.47UAH�Bal. 6309.93UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu
23 хв

С августа ни как не могла доехать до 28 бригады.
Сегодня это произошло.
Спасибо бригаде за то, что отметили.
Спасибо тем кто помогает .
Чуть позже будет фото отчёт, как мы делали ремонт крыши в бригаде.




Спасибо тебе, Наташа! Огромное спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## maury88

Ура!!!!!! 


Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
14 хв.

*100% готовность крыши на территории 28 бригады.

Общая площадь крыши 2800 квадратных метров*

Этот проект длился год.
Спасибо всем кто помог его осуществить, ещё в сентябре 2015 когда мы приехали смотреть этот объект, я не до конца верила, что у нас получится. Но с Божьей помощью, все получилось.
Спасибо дяде Ване который как мастер делал эту крышу, если не ошибаюсь он нам помог сделать крыши в 4 вч.
Спасибо Юрий Маковецкий который год как прораб сопровождал этот проект.
Спасибо БФ На Благо Одессы, они перечислили нам 50% суммы потраченной на ремонт.
Спасибо всем кто постоянно помогает, именно благодаря Вам появились средства на этот проект и постоянно появляется вера в то, что все возможно.
Helena Grekova занималась поиском материалов.
Спасибо Марине которая год помогала с песком и цементом.


Ниже ссылка пост о том как крыша выглядела до , бюджет привесили намного, но результат отличный . 

https://www.facebook.com/pranzhu/posts/1032696990126832









СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!!!

Поздравляю, Наташенька!!!  :Vvenkegif: 

Nata Pranzhu
7 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Как всегда приятный и неожиданный сюрприз от военных.
Особенно приятно было принимать награду из рук Воронченко Игоря Александровича.





СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕРАВНОДУШНЫМ!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu
41 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
1 год

*Просим очень помочь.
Кроме этого есть ещё потребности горящие.
Не оставайтесь в стороне, помогайте.*

Helena Grekova
59 хв

Ребята, этот человек за 1,5 года в АТО не разу не просил помощь. На мои вопросы как там обстановка и как кормят и холодно или нет, всегда ответ был: " все хорошо!", но сейчас ему необходима наша помощь. Сами ребята не могут осилить! На ледяной дороге, машину занесло и ударилась в дерево! Естественно таких запчастей на складах МО - нет! Нужен капот, так как этот двойной и отрихтовать невозможно, инкулер. Это все стоит 495$ и работа 7000 грн. Без вас никак! Помогите!
*Привет карта: 5457092060079997 Грекова Е.К*.с Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Ребята, этот человек за 1,5 года в АТО не разу не просил помощь.
На вопросы как там обстановка и как кормят и холодно или нет, всегда ответ был: " все хорошо!", но сейчас необходима наша помощь.
Сами ребята не могут осилить!
На ледяной дороге, машину занесло и ударилась в дерево!
Естественно таких запчастей на складах МО - нет!
Нужен капот, так как этот двойной и отрихтовать невозможно, инкулер. Это все стоит 495$ и работа 7000 грн. Без вас никак! Помогите!
Приват карта: 5457092060079997 Грекова Е.К.с Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kovtun Volodimir Oleksandrovich
5*97 22:02
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 4967.19UAH

200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kuznecova Alla Yevgeniivna
5*97 13:41
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 5166.19UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год
Nata Pranzhu
4 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kolesnichenko Lyubov Oleksandrivna
5*97 16:02
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 5666.19UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu
3 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Golovko Vladislav Valerijovich
5*97 17:32
Komissiya 5.03UAH
Bal. 6666.19UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kashevarov Leonid Oleksandrovich
5*97 20:21
Komissiya 2.51UAH
Bal. 7166.19UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

За вчерашний день собрали 7150 грн. Helena Grekova сняла их с карточки, так спокойнее, деньги ведь не наши.

*Прошу помочь, купить запчасти. Это очень горит, ребята без транспорта.*

Ребята, этот человек за 1,5 года в АТО не разу не просил помощь.
На вопросы как там обстановка и как кормят и холодно или нет, всегда ответ был: " все хорошо!", но сейчас необходима наша помощь.
Сами ребята не могут осилить!
На ледяной дороге, машину занесло и ударилась в дерево!
Естественно таких запчастей на складах МО - нет!
Нужен капот, так как этот двойной и отрихтовать невозможно, инкулер. Это все стоит 495$ и работа 7000 грн. Без вас никак! Помогите!

*Приват карта: 5457092060079997 Грекова Е.К*.с Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! 


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu�5*97 14:36�Bal. 1011.19UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

*SOS!!!!!!!*

*Прошу помочь, купить запчасти. Это очень горит, ребята без транспорта.*

Ребята, этот человек за 1,5 года в АТО не разу не просил помощь.
На вопросы как там обстановка и как кормят и холодно или нет, всегда ответ был: " все хорошо!", но сейчас необходима наша помощь.
Сами ребята не могут осилить!
На ледяной дороге, машину занесло и ударилась в дерево!
Естественно таких запчастей на складах МО - нет!
Нужен капот, так как этот двойной и отрихтовать невозможно, инкулер. Это все стоит 495$ и работа 7000 грн. 

*Без вас никак! Помогите!*

*Приват карта: 5457092060079997 Грекова Е.К*.с Nata Pranzhu, Юрий Маковецкий

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Update
*По запчастям и ремонту вопрос закрыт.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.
Запчасти уже заказали.
Низкий поклон* 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
45 хв
Nata Pranzhu
46 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

202.02UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Vavrichen Vitalij Volodimirovich�5*97 12:13�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 1161.20UAH

20000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu�5*97 12:19�Bal. 21061.20UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв
Nata Pranzhu
19 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Grabec Mixajlo Petrovich�5*97 12:38�Komissiya 0.50UAH�Bal. 21161.20UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

*Спасибо ВАМ, ЛЮДИ!!!!!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEER1D4uSc0

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
22 хв.

С Божьей помощью последние горящие потребности закрыли за 2 дня. Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Но, как всегда появляются новые потребности.
И как всегда, надо ещё на вчера.

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.
*
SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
30 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
30 хв.

*Горит купить*

*SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
34 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
35 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
9950.00UAH Zachislenie sredstv na kartu�5*97 16:45�
Напоминаю, собираем на 2 дальномера.
Общая стоимость 1200€.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
50 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
50 хв.

*Горит купить*

*SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

Serge Golets спасибо огромное
Спасибо тем кто помогает






Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
19 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
202.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Hristov Vitalij Anatolevich�5*97 16:12�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 10248.68UAH

500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu�5*97 16:19�Bal. 10746.18UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
9 хв

Ура!!!!!
У нас было на карточке 10700 грн, мы их обменяли на 382€, и ещё Сергей Качанов передал Helena Grekova 10000 грн.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.

Не хватает ещё 461€

Helena Grekova
13 хв. · Одеса

Спасибо моему другу- Сергей Качанов, за 10000 грн на дальномеры! Спасибо Сережа за постоянную помощь





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Boris Shytsman перевод 200$


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
18 хв.

*Горит купить

Осталось собрать 280€
Это надо успеть до НГ.

Очень прошу помочь

SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*
ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв

*НЕ ХВАТАЕТ ЕЩЁ 280€

Это надо успеть до НГ.

Очень прошу помочь

SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
16 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
16 хв.

SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!

*НЕ ХВАТАЕТ ЕЩЁ 280€

Это надо успеть до НГ.

Очень прошу помочь*

SOS!!!!!!!!

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
36 хв
Nata Pranzhu
36 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bondarenko Yurij Viktorovich�5*97 21:11�Komissiya 0.50UAH�Bal. �
1500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Didux Sergij Mikolajovich�5*97 10:07�Komissiya 7.50UAH�Bal. 1628.68UAH�
1005.03UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Yereshhenko Vitalij Leonidovich.�5*97 10:56�Komissiya 5.03UAH�Bal. 2628.68UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
6 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку





*Осталось собрать 3680 грн, что бы докупить€ и перевести полную собранную сумму для закупки.*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!

*НЕ ХВАТАЕТ ЕЩЁ 130€ или 3680 грн.

Это надо успеть до НГ.

Очень прошу помочь

SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
14 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38063)**99�5*97 17:44�Komissiya 5.03UAH�Bal. 5303.68UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.50UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kuznecova Alla Yevgeniivna�5*97 20:48�Komissiya 0.50UAH�Bal. 5403.68UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
300.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Gladkij Sergij Yevgenovich�5*97 08:57�Komissiya 1.50UAH�Bal. 5752.18UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год
Nata Pranzhu
3 год

SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!
SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!! SOS!!!

*НЕ ХВАТАЕТ ЕЩЁ 130€ или 3680 грн.

Это надо успеть до НГ.

Очень прошу помочь

SOS!!!!!!!!*

Горит купить 2 дальномера
Цена на 2 шт 1200€.

И ещё нужна резина зимняя 245/70 R16 , очень , для машин в ато, может быть у кого то есть.

Очень прошу помочь.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Боже благослави Украину и ее народ!!!!
Спасибо тем кто помогает*

Helena Grekova на карточку
10000.00UAH LiqPay. Perevod ot 29-12-2016 ID platezha 316200132�5*97 19:43�Bal. 16199.68UAH�Bal. Bonus+ 26.61UAH



*
Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
13 хв.

Большое спасибо сотрудникам Прокуратуры Суворовского района г.Одессы, за медикаменты для ребят в АТО.
В ближайшие дни все будет передано.
Спасибо тем кто помогает.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв
Nata Pranzhu
2 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurij Anatolijovich.�5*97 23:00�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 16399.68UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

С Новым Годом, дорогие Защитники, Волонтеры и все-все Неравнодушные!!!

Пусть с каждым годом такие ролики становятся все длиннее...  :smileflag: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_4AX49OO4


ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38�5*97 13:09�Komissiya 17.42UAH�Bal. 12654.53UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
28 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 19:00�Komissiya 4.98UAH�Bal. 13644.55UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
5 хв.

Медикаменты в 73 центр переданы.
Ещё раз спасибо коллективу Прокуратуры Суворовского района г. Одесса








Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu додала 3 нові світлини.
3 хв.

Отчёт
Машину ребятам отремонтировали, вернее оплатили запчасти и работу
Спасибо тем кто помогает

 





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Елена Мартынова

Добрый день ! Подскажите какие именно лучше медикаменты отправлять на передовую бойцам ? 
Спасибо

----------


## maury88

> Добрый день ! Подскажите какие именно лучше медикаменты отправлять на передовую бойцам ? 
> Спасибо


 Добрый! Не могу Вам ответить, т.к. не в теме. Может с самими бойцами лучше посоветоваться?

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте! К сожалению не железные наши Защитники....((( Инфаркт... У кого есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста!

Nata Pranzhu поширила світлину від Людмили Барсук.
7 хв.

Очень прошу помочь финансово.
Карточка указана в посте Людмилы






Людмила Барсук‎Черноморская кулинарная сотня
3 год. біля Chornomorsk ·

Дорогая группа. Случилась неприятность, и у нашего Gennady Dashko случился обширный инфаркт. Состояние тяжелое, лежит в Обласной больнице. Лечение сейчас очень дорогое, давайте поддержим его семью, вот его номер карты 5168 7572 5388 4607 Дашко Геннадий Геннадьевич. Кто сколько может, это будет большая помощь. — разом із Gennady Dashko.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=721119231393205&set=gm.1270278413011134&type=3&theater

В комментах уточняют: это ПРИВАТ

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
31 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
31 хв.

Спасибо двум постоянным дарителям
500$ идут на генератор
10 000 грн на прицел стоимость которого 35 000 грн. Надеюсь с божьей помощью соберём.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 18:37�Komissiya 4.98UAH�Bal. 3361.22UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Ольги Данилової.
2 хв.

Многие пишут и звонят спрашивают что надо.
Ниже список .
Мы формируем посылку и отравляем завтра через Симик.
Можете звонить и писать если готовы что то передать по списку , приедем и заберём, так как офиса нет.
К списку добавлю ещё пленка нужна и буржуйки может у кого то есть




Ольга Данилова разом з Романом Ковтуном та 32 іншими особами в Генеральний Штаб Міністерства Оборони України.
4 год · Kyiv, Kiev

Уважаемые друзья!
В АВДЕЕВКЕ горе. Помощь нужна гражданскому населению. На данном этапе волонтеры занимаются эвакуации детей и женщин. 26 человек с обморожением. МЧС работает, пункты обогрева работают.
Прошу области подключиться к помощи.
Теплые вещи (хорошие)перчатки, шапки.
Одеяла,
Чай и кофе
Медикаменты противопростудные.
Сладости и медикаменты, сухпай.
Буржуйки, керосин, свечи, плёнка в рулонах.
Помогу организовать передачу в зону АТО. связать с контактами ЗСУ"CIMIC" которые работают в зоне боевых действий.
Не будьте равнодушны. Мой номер телефона 0504948551 Ольга Данилова.
+380509790354 Ирина Соменко.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год
Nata Pranzhu
8 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickij Andrij Valerijovich
5*97 21:59
Komissiya 1.51UAH
Bal. 625.29UAH

200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Yevgenivna
5*97 22:28
Komissiya 1.00UAH
Bal. 824.29UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kuznecova Alla Yevgeniivna
5*97 08:29
Komissiya 2.50UAH
Bal. 1221.79UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Одеська обласна державна адміністрація.
3 хв.

Все кто хотят передать необходимое в Авдеевку.
Сбор в ога
Одеська обласна державна адміністрація
2 год.

Допомога постраждалим у Авдіївці

Президент Петро Порошенко дав доручення головам обласних та Київської міської державним адміністраціям вжити невідкладних заходів щодо надання гуманітарної допомоги мешканцям Авдіївки, які постраждали внаслідок артилерійських та ракетних обстрілів з боку російських бойовиків.

В результаті обстрілів у Авдіївці припинене електропостачання, обмежене теплопостачання та водопостачання.

В переліку першочергових заходів – забезпечення теплим одягом, дизпаливом, засобами обігріву, продуктами харчування тощо.

Сьогодні о 15.00 у Одеській обласній державній адміністрації (пр. Шевченка, 4, 3 під’їзд, з боку вул. Канатної) розпочнеться збір гуманітарної допомоги для постраждалих у результаті обстрілів у Авдіївці.

До основного переліку потреб щодо стабілізації гуманітарної ситуації належать: генератори потужністю від 100 до 200 кВт, всі види палива, харчові набори (для швидкого приготування їжі), дитяче харчування (сухе), теплий одяг (дорослий та дитячий усіх розмірів).

Контактна особа для підприємств – Безпоясна Тетяна Іванівна, телефони для зв’язку – 7189-397, 7189-574, 7189-620, 7189-520.

Контактна особа для мешканців Одеси – Клець Володимир Іванович, телефони для зв’язку – 067-782-56-78, 063-957-00-67.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та ще 2.
12 хв.

Отправили посылку в Авдеевку через Симик.
Фото не сделали все в спешке, но это не главное.
Отправили буржуйку, пленку, носки, примус.
Ну пока как то так(((
Если хотите что то передать приносите в ога там с 15:00 начинается сбор необходимого или пишите в личку(ФБ) скажу куда напрямую отправлять.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
39 хв.

Заказали 600 шт свечей.
Завтра отправим.
Ольга Данилова скажи ребятам пусть встречают.

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Спасибо всем, кто отозвался помочь Авдеевке! 
Со страницы Наташи:




> Ольга Данилова додала 4 нові світлини — разом з Наталією Кручининою та 18 others.
> 3 год. ·
> 
> И не надо никуда ехать помощь попадёт к тем кто нуждается. Главное правильная организация и логистика. Cimic Bachmut и Вячеслав Раєвський встречайте. Спасибо за взаимодействие.
> Спасибо Всем кто отозвался на нашу просьбу о помощи.
> Финансы отправим в ато это сумма около 10 000 грн. Они там нужнее. И все остальное уже отправили и отправляется.
> Одеситы Вы просто неимоверные Nata Pranzhu и команда я Вас люблю.
> Вопрос закрыт. С любовью Ольга Данилова.
> Ребята Вы просто чудесная команда.


 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...unseen-section


И про сбор:




> Update : продлили до 18:00 02/02/17


 Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
3000 грн и плед.


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38�5*97 22:22�Komissiya 17.42UAH�Bal. 4354.81UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
53 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
53 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurij Anatolijovich.
5*97 17:52
Komissiya 1.01UAH
Bal. 4554.81UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## Артур_Кельник

Сегодня хотелось бы напомнить о таком человеке как Домников Олександр Николаевич, вспомним, что впервые о нём стало известно во время открытия центра гражданско - военного сотрудничества в городе Мариуполь. В чем же заключалась суть скандала: "Основной претензией к начальнику центра Александру Домникову высказывался факт того, что люди, которые по мнению общественности имели связи с самопровозглашённой властью так называемых Л/ДНР и поддерживали их интересы, были приглашены представителями Минобороны на открытие центра.  Еще одно обвинение заключалось в том, что центр принял от Алексея Белого (екс-народный депутат Украины, член Партии регионов). в подарок джип."  Представитель "Обороны Мариуполя" Денис Гаврилов рассказал присутствующим, что на его слова о имеющейся  информации о подарке Домников ответил, что не видит в этом ничего плохого. Активисты поставили трехлитровую банку для сбора средств в помощь центру, объявив ее символом их нежелания, чтобы ЦГВС спонсировался и сотрудничал с людьми которые поддерживают сепаратистов. Митингующие начали требовать признать вину в том, что "центр сотрудничал с сепаратистами". Мариупольцам предложили оказывать помощь Александру Домникову в организации работы центра, и пообещали, что в сентябре его сменит другой представитель Минобороны. Митингующие постепенно успокоились и разошлись." 
	На данный момент О.Н. Домников исполняет обязанности начальника территориального квартирно-експлуатационного управления южного региона. На обеспечении его конторы находятся все воинские части южного региона которые принимают активное участие в АТО. В условиях формирования новых вооружённых сил и стремлением Украины к Европейским стандартам, верховное командование выделяет не малые средства на развитие инфраструктуры военных частей, так и в одной из частей южного региона, самые молодые постройки которой были закончены в 60 - х годах, появились проблемы с перекрытием зданий, на что Министерством обороны Украины на контору О.Н. Домникова было выделено около 2 млн грн, этих средств должо было быть достаточно на проведение полноценного ремонта , но тех денег которые от этой конторы получила военная часть хватило на 50 % ремонта. Напомним что именно он за это отвечает. В ожидании средств на окончание ремонта крыши, дождались ухудшения погодных условий что может привести за собой необходимость ремонта всего здания. Стоит отметить, что не смотря на столь серьезные проблемы в этой и многих других частях южного региона Домников ездит на крутой иномарке и имеет уютный домик в центре Одессы, но проблемы не решаются. 
	Хотелось бы обратить внимание общественности на то, что в такое тяжелое для страны время, в условиях активных боевых действий на востоке нашей страны и борьбы с корупцией в рядах Вооружённых сил Украины есть люди которые до сих пор используют в работе схемы и принципы прежней власти, уничтожая Вооружённые силы изнутри.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
19 хв.

Ремонты вч продолжаем.
Прошу помочь оплатить счёт.
Не хватает ....

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
17 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
502.51UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Ivanenko Nataliya Vasilivna�5*97 14:16�Komissiya 2.51UAH�Bal. 933.72UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.

*Please Help!!!!*






> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
> 19 хв.
> 
> Ремонты вч продолжаем.
> Прошу помочь оплатить счёт.
> Не хватает ....
> ...

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
5 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2000.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
5*97 13:41
Bal. 2390.21UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
16 хв.

Завтра берём pulsar phantom 3x50 2 шт
Нам из дают в рассрочку ( , стоимость 2 шт 50 000 грн , мы отдаём что есть 10000 грн.
Да рискованное решение, но просто очень надо и дешевле чем в магазинах, да ещё и в рассрочку.
Надеюсь с Вашей помощью закроем предстоящий долг.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год
Nata Pranzhu
1 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку

1996.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: karta 51**39�5*97 17:17�Komissiya 9.98UAH�Bal. 3643.93UAH

100.50UAH Zachislenie perevoda cherez Privat24. Platelshhik Karpenko Sergey Vladimirovich�5*97 19:20�Komissiya 0.50UAH�Bal. 3743.93UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
28 хв

Воспоминания, они бывают разными.... с Марфа Соломенцева вспоминаем Луганский аэропорт , реву....
Только в 2016 выяснилось, что посылку с носками которую я получила летом 2014 из Луганска новой почтой, оказалось, что это ее знакомый забрал у неё в Луганске и выслал мне. Тогда я у него спросила, так я в Луганский аэропорт буду пересылать, Вы с Луганска зачем такой круг? Он ответил : что бы добраться в аэропорт мне надо уничтожить всех боевиков...., а новая почта пока работает.
Эти носки да и много другое мы переслали ребятам в Луганский аэропорт через Днепр и Чугуевский аэропорт вертушками, по другому туда не возможно было что либо передать.
Помню когда написала пост в ФБ, что есть возможность передать в аэропорт посылку, много людей говорили, что это не возможно и я аферистка, а когда это произошло, понятно, что ни кто не извинился....
Просто фото как отправляли и как ребята получили на месте.
Хотя не просто фото, для меня это эмоции которые невозможно передать и которые я ни когда не забуду.

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
28 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
28 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bondarenko Yurij Viktorovich�5*97 21:21�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 3943.93UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго весеннего дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
13 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
13 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3483.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38
5*97 21:51
Komissiya 17.42UAH
Bal. 7409.51UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
11 хв





Спасибо тем кто помогает

Получили 8300 грн наличными и наш долг за приборы уменьшился и составляет 31700 грн.
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК 5457092060079997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
15 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
15 хв.

*Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
13 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв
Nata Pranzhu
14 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickij Andrij Valerijovich�5*97 18:49�Komissiya 1.51UAH�Bal. 7194.15UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв

*Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 год.

*Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 31700 грн и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

С праздником Весны! Поздравляем всех неравнодушных помошниц! Ну и конечно наших милых Защитниц! 

Зі Святом! Дякую вам!






Ну и напоминаем:

* Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 31700 грн и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
19 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
1000.00UAH Perekaz cherez dodatok Pryvat24. Vidpravnyk: Horodnytskyj Dmytro Bohdanovych
4*30 22:32
Bal. 1350.00UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
7 хв. ·

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Наталия 3000 грн наличными.




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu
2 год.

*Please HELP!!!*
Надо закрыть долг по приборам 28700 грн и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
49 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
49 хв.

*Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 28700 грн и ещё нужны средства на ремонты вч.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu
7 год.

*Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 28700 грн .
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Сьогодні відзначається День Українського добровольця.

Низький уклін Вам, Захисники! 
Низький уклін Вам, Волонтери!
Низький уклін Вам, Небайдужі!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1493.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 16:33�Komissiya 7.47UAH�Bal. 1490.28UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
46 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
46 хв.

*Очень прошу помочь, закрыть долг по приборам.

Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 28700 грн .
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu
15 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку



Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год
Nata Pranzhu
2 год

*Очень прошу помочь, закрыть долг по приборам.

Please HELP!!!*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 26700 грн .
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
26 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
26 хв.

*Как то все очень печально (

Очень прошу помочь, закрыть долг по приборам.*

Надо закрыть долг по приборам 26700 грн .
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
1000 грн и конфетки )




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

*Очень прошу помочь, закрыть долг по приборам.

Сумма 25 700 грн*

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
42 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
42 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку.
2000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Gorodnickij Bogdan Bogdanovich
4*30 19:23
Bal. 2035.99UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1990.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 14:56�Komissiya 9.95UAH�Bal. 3570.43UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
9 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Krasnova Nelli Yevgenivna�5*97 21:15�Komissiya 1.00UAH�Bal. 3769.43UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
LiqPay. Перевод с карты на карту от 20-03-2017 ID платежа 371154657 3000.00грн 20.03.17 06:28


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.01UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Mamieieva Yevgeniya Pavlivna�5*97 14:55�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 3969.43UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
23 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
23 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38067)**10�5*97 10:59�Komissiya 50.25UAH�Bal. 12969.43UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
27 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
27 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Перевод с карты ПриватБанка через Приват24. Отправитель: Тригуб Людмила Анатоліївна. Комментарий к платежу: Переказ на картку ПриватБанку. Пл-ник: ТРИГУБ ЛЮДМИЛА АНАТОЛIЇВНА 30.00грн 22.03.17 08:43


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
5 хв
Helena Grekova
8 хв

Спасибо!!!!
2010.05UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Golovko Vladislav Valerijovich
5*97 17:15
Komissiya 10.05UAH
Bal. 2268.43UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год.
Nata Pranzhu
5 год.

Напоминаю наши реквизиты .
Потребности ато и ремонты воинских частей.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Есть небольшой долг в 5500 грн , но потребности есть всегда, и сейчас в основном по ремонтам вч.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия ( пока временно Вайбер и вотсап)

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
10 хв.

Напоминаю наши реквизиты .
Потребности ато и ремонты воинских частей.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
*Есть небольшой долг в 5500 грн , но потребности есть всегда, и сейчас в основном по ремонтам вч.*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия ( пока временно Вайбер и вотсап)

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
19 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
19 хв.

*5500 грн осталось собрать*

Напоминаю наши реквизиты .
Потребности ато и ремонты воинских частей.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Есть небольшой долг в 5500 грн , но потребности есть всегда, и сейчас в основном по ремонтам вч.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия ( пока временно Вайбер и вотсап)

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## Щербакова Аннааа

Есть много старой одежды, может нужно на маскировачные сети?

----------


## maury88

> Есть много старой одежды, может нужно на маскировачные сети?


 Уточните, пожалуйста, непосредственно у Наташи. Насколько я знаю, из-за отсутствия помещения сейчас сети не плетут.

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
9 год.
Nata Pranzhu
9 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
2985.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**56�5*97 16:46�Komissiya 14.93UAH�Bal. 5887.01UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
301.51UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Dembickij Andrij Valerijovich�5*97 10:27�Komissiya 1.51UAH�Bal. 6087.01UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 14:58�Komissiya 4.98UAH�Bal. 7077.03UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu додала 5 нових світлин.
41 хв

Ремонты ВЧ продолжаются
Спасибо тем кто помогает









Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Для закрытия долга осталось собрать 3000 грн

Напоминаю наши реквизиты .

Потребности ато и ремонты воинских частей. Ремонты последнее время стали самым актуальным для нас

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия ( пока временно Вайбер и вотсап)

096 959 91 11 Елена
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Наличными 3000 грн.
*Ура!!! Мы это сделали долг закрыт.*
Продолжаем ремонты вч и закупку приборов.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 год.
Nata Pranzhu
4 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Пополнение наличными в терминале самообслуживания: Одесса, ул.Космонавтов,д.32, Отделение банка. Плательщик: тел. (+38096)**71 3000.00грн 05.04.17 13:03


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
100.60UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurij Anatolijovich.�5*97 15:32�Komissiya 0.50UAH�Bal. 126.13UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
21 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
21 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
3285.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**38�5*97 09:44�Komissiya 16.43UAH�Bal. 3394.70UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Напоминаем наши реквизиты
Сейчас самое актуальное это восстановление ВЧ, чем мы и занимаемся последний год.
Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена
Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
55 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
55 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1493.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 19:29�Komissiya 7.47UAH�Bal. 4071.91UAH


--------------------------


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu
22 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
6000.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 �5*97 15:02�Komissiya 30.00UAH�Bal. 10041.91UAH
Станислав спасибо


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Mamieieva Yevgeniya Pavlivna
4*30 10:11
Bal. 210.66UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu
1 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
250.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Antonenko Darya Olegovna
4*30 18:35
Bal. 460.66UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Здравствуйте!

Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova.
50 хв.

Продолжаем ремонты вч.
Напоминаем наши реквизиты.
Материалы строительные принимаем любые.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu додала 4 нові світлини.
4 год.

Купили.
Спасибо тем кто помогает
Ремонты вч продолжаются


 








-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо  ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu додала 6 нових світлин.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили, но ещё надо очень много всего...
Ремонты вч продолжаем

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*















Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
100.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kuznecova Alla Yevgeniivna
4*30 07:04
Bal. 107.54UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Helena Grekova
14 хв

*Ребята, SOS!!!!!* 

Двое наших военных застряли в Мелитополе, не могут в Одессу ни чем уехать! 4 месяца нас охраняли, а завтра у одного из них у сына День рождение!! Помогите!!!!! Может кто- то от туда едет в сторону Одессы или куда- то рядом?

----------


## alonso590

Здравствуйте!
Может не в тему пишу.
Нужна микроссуда 500 долларов на полгода на развитие своего бизнеса.
Сам участник АТО. Был мобилизован в 5 волне мобилизации.
Документы покажу без вопросов.
Если кто-то может помочь - пишите в личку.

----------


## maury88

Добрый день!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
3 год.
Nata Pranzhu
3 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
995.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**50�5*97 11:22�Komissiya 4.98UAH�Bal. 1068.79UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

*Очень просим помочь с финансами. Надо срочно купить строительные материалы для ремонтов вч и запчасти .*

Сейчас на 2 карточках общая сумма 1169,79 грн (((

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

Допомога Одеси Захисникам України
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
14 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
15 хв.

*HELP!!!!
Очень просим помочь с финансами. Надо срочно купить строительные материалы для ремонтов вч и запчасти .*

Сейчас на 2 карточках общая сумма 1169,79 грн (((

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------

*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
46 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
46 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova 1000.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Bielyakov Vyacheslav Anatolijovich�5*97 20:02�Komissiya 5.00UAH�Bal. 1001.54UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kamniev Oleksandr Volodimirovich�5*97 22:51�Komissiya 5.03UAH�Bal. 2001.54UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu додала 7 нових світлин.
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Купили, передали


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
300.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Mamieieva Yevgeniya Pavlivna
4*30 15:58
Bal. 492.13UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
2 хв

Helena Grekova додала 3 нові світлини.
3 хв

Купили аккумулятор "100" за 1750 грн! Теперь лошадка на ходу! Тоже, кстати, волонтёрская!))))
Спасибо тем, кто помогает!





Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!


Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Люблю когда у ребят горят глаза это и есть самая большая награда волонтёра.



-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
10 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
10 хв.

*Очень большая просьба
Сегодня надо закрыть счёт по пограничникам на 6880 грн
Это очень горит
Прошу помочь*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Pishhalo Yurij Yaroslavovich.
4*30 12:52
Bal. 524.36UAH

*Сумма уменьшилась, не хватает ещё 6360 грн*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
Щойно
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
Щойно

Спасибо тем кто помогает
270.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Sokolova Lyudmila Gennadiivna
4*30 12:57
Bal. 794.36UAH

*Не хватает ещё 6080 грн*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
4 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
4 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Bondarenko Margarita Pavlivna
4*30 13:12
Bal. 994.36UAH

*Не хватает ещё 5800 грн*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
800.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Antonenko Darya Olegovna
4*30 13:52
Bal. 1794.36UAH

*Не хватает ещё 5000 грн*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
37 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
37 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Dikin Viktor Volodimirovich
4*30 18:39
Bal. 285.86UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
15 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
5025.13UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Timinyuk M. F.�5*97 17:15�Komissiya 25.13UAH�Bal. 5002.52UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
52 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
52 хв.

*Для военных очень нужен токарный станок. Бу подходит, ребята все сами ремонтируют, но без станка очень тяжело.*

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 год.

Не хватает 1450 грн что бы оплатить метеостанцию. Это надо сделать сегодня.
Прошу помочь
-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Shabanov Yurij Oleksijovich
4*30 13:24
Bal. 521.55UAH

Не хватает ещё 950 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Pilipchuk Andrij Viktorovich
4*30 13:55
Bal. 1021.55UAH

Не хватает 450 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
5 год

Не хватает 450 грн что бы оплатить метеостанцию

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Прошу помошь
У пограничников поломалась волонтерская машина , ребята скинулись на запчасти, но не хватает 6000 грн.
Давайте поможем.

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
8 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
350.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Antonenko Darya Olegovna
4*30 21:27

Осталось собрать 5650 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
43 хв.

*Не хватает 5650 грн
Прошу помочь
Горит*



> Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
> 23 год.
> 
> Прошу помошь
> У пограничников поломалась волонтерская машина , ребята скинулись на запчасти, но не хватает 6000 грн.
> Давайте поможем.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 050 336 11 89 Наталия
> ...

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
12 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
12 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
100.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Bondarevskij Artem Oleksandrovich
4*30 19:02


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
195.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38050)**26�5*97 19:37�Komissiya 0.98UAH�Bal. 194.02UAH

Осталось собрать на запчасти 5355 грн

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
46 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
46 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
300.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
4*30 11:34

Осталось собрать 5055 грн на запчасти

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
39 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
39 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
1005.03UAH Perevod s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kamniev Oleksandr Volodimirovich�5*97 11:39�Komissiya 5.03UAH�Bal. 1194.02UAH

*Осталось собрать на запчасти 4050 грн*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
*
Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
47 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
47 хв.

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы осталось собрать 4050 грн

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
100.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Shifrin Volodimir Yakovich.
4*30 17:15


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
6 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год.

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы осталось собрать 3950 грн

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
22 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod cherez Privat24 Otpravitel: Buzadzhi Sergij Stepanovich
4*30 07:02

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы осталось собрать 3450 грн

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
8 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
4*30 22:27

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы осталось собрать 2950 грн

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
48 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
48 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
4*30 22:27

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы осталось собрать 2950 грн

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще
*
Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
1 год.

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. Запчасти Погранцы закрыли, спасибо моему другу остаток 2950 грн наличными закрыл.

2. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

3. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
55 хв
Nata Pranzhu
56 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Pilipchuk Andrij Viktorovich
4*30 12:15

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. 28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн

2. 137 бат ремонт машины это самое срочное
. LAND ROVER DISCOVER. 2.5 дизель коробка автомат 1997 год вин SALLJGM73VA731019 ,
муфта карданного вала,
Фланец 2 шт на передний кардан акамулятор 12 v74 ah задние пружины 2 шт , резина 235/65 R16,
передние амортизаторы и рулевые наконечники 4 шт

Без резины стоимость запчастей 500$.

Посмотрите может у кого то есть резина , будет намного проще

*Это все горит, все в ато и очень там надо*

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
1 год.
Nata Pranzhu
1 год.

Спасибо Сергей Качанов
Helena Grekova на карточку
10050.25UAH Popolnenie karty nalichnymi v otdelenii�5*97 10:47�Komissiya 50.25UAH�Bal. 11196.38UAH

Спасибо тем кто помогает

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
8 год.
Nata Pranzhu
8 год.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
201.20UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Grigor Yurij Anatolijovich.�5*97 21:32�Komissiya 1.01UAH�Bal. 11396.57UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
47 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
47 хв.

*Просим помочь с закрытием потребностей*

1. *28 Бригада , 2 шт глубинные насосы 6000 грн ОЧЕНЬ ГОРИТ , ребята уже в секторе*

2. 137 бат ремонт машины запчасти заказали, осталось только найти резину 235/65 R16

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
17 хв
Nata Pranzhu
24 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
5000.00UAH Perevod sredstv
4*30 10:52
Bal. 5036.39UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
7 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
7 год

*Как всегда просим помощь*

По чуть чуть продолжаем помогать военным с ремонтами ВЧ.
Потребности :
1. 400 м арматуры 4000 грн
2. 3 тонны цемента 5400 грн
3. 28 м кв газобетон 3800 грн и клей 200 грн

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
5 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
2000.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24.
4*30 00:33

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
35 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Zachislenie perevoda na kartu
4*30 19:37

Со вчера сумма уменьшилась на 2500 грн




> Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
> 21 год
> 
> Как всегда просим помошь
> 
> По чуть чуть продолжаем помогать военным с ремонтами ВЧ.
> Потребности :
> 1. 400 м арматуры 4000 грн
> 2. 3 тонны цемента 5400 грн
> ...


 Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
11 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
11 хв.

Уже собрали 2500 грн

*Как всегда просим помощь*

По чуть чуть продолжаем помогать военным с ремонтами ВЧ.
Потребности :
1. 400 м арматуры 4000 грн
2. 3 тонны цемента 5400 грн
3. 28 м кв газобетон 3800 грн и клей 200 грн

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
29 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
29 хв.

Уже собрали 2500 грн

*Как всегда просим помощь*

По чуть чуть продолжаем помогать военным с ремонтами ВЧ.
Потребности :
1. 400 м арматуры 4000 грн
2. 3 тонны цемента 5400 грн
3. 28 м кв газобетон 3800 грн и клей 200 грн

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
3 хв.

*2 июля день ВМСУ!!!!

Давайте доделаем ремонт ребятам, сделаем им подарок.

Плизззззззз!!!!!!*

Уже собрали 2500 грн

Как всегда просим помошь

По чуть чуть продолжаем помогать военным с ремонтами ВЧ.
Потребности :
1. 400 м арматуры 4000 грн
2. 3 тонны цемента 5400 грн
3. 28 м кв газобетон 3800 грн и клей 200 грн

Спасибо тем кто помогает

-------------------------------------
050 336 11 89 Наталия

096 959 91 11 Елена

"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"
------------------------------------
*ПРИВАТ БАНК

4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна

5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна*

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
20 хв.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
20 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
500.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Antonenko Darya Olegovna
4*30 20:50
Bal. 536.16UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
5 год
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
5 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
804.02UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: tel. (+38063)**99�5*97 16:34�Komissiya 4.02UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!

Поздравляю с Днем Конституции Украины!

Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
2 год.
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
2 год.

Спасибо Мераб 1000 грн для военных .
Спасибо тем кто помогает


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Сьогодні Військово-Морським Силам України - 25 років.
Зі Святом вас, наші Захисники! І низький уклін!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
6 год

Мы с Nata Pranzhu и Юрий Маковецкий продолжаем помогать нашим морякам обустраивать место службы! Сейчас все не так как в 2015 и 2016, все намного печальнее с деньгами, но мы потехоньку движемся вперёд! Две части пока в нашем поле помощи! Кабинеты, секретки, спортзал и т. Д. Купили арматуры 120м "10мм"- 1320 грн
Песок 4 тонны-1060 грн
Цемент 2 тонны-3680 грн
Ещё в мае добрые люди дали бесплатно 3 тонны цемента и песка! Спасибо!
Газобетон -2,8 м3-3906
Запчасти к машине Морпехов на 12000 грн( отчёт отдельно будет)
Вода в новый открытый центр реабилитации АТОшников- 700 грн( привезли туда бесплатно Юрий Маковецкий).

*Сейчас на карте минус 3000 грн, а ещё нужна сетка для штукатурки ещё одной секретки*!))))((((
*Кто желает помочь нашим защитникам, помогите!*

Карта Приват Грекова Е.К. 4131219203869149 ( старая тоже активна)
-------------------------------------�050 336 11 89 Наталия ��096 959 91 11 Елена ��"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"�------------------------------------�ПРИВАТ БАНК ��4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна��5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна


Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

----------


## maury88

Еще фото




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
22 хв
Nata Pranzhu з Helena Grekova та Yury Makovetsky.
22 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
3000.00UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: Kopalieishvili L. A.
4*30 11:05
Bal. 3109.83UAH

*Долг закрыт.*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго веера!


Nata Pranzhu поширила свій допис.
40 хв.
Nata Pranzhu
40 хв. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо тем кто помогает
200.00UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kuznecova Alla Yevgeniivna
4*30 20:07
Bal. 204.83UAH

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Дорого дня!
Найдены документы! Подробности на странице группы.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/odessa4army/permalink/1505610199497463/

*ВАЖНО!*





> Константин Колисниченко
> 2 год.
> 
> Мужики кто знает такого Тихомирова Владимира Анатолийовича нашлось его убд и карточка привата. Подробности в личку

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
Адмін · 7 год.
Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva та Yury Makovetsky.
7 год.

*Пост- просьба! Просим помочь с закупкой силового кабеля для каплычки погранцам- 57 м по 43,91 грн/МП отдают= 2500 грн и нужна сетка 100*100, металическая 54 м2 и 9 листов пенопласта еще где- то 1100 грн. Просто на карте совсем пусто....(((((*
-------------------------------------�050 336 11 89 Наталия
096 959 91 11 Елена
"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"�----------------------------ПРИВАТ БАНК
4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна
5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна


Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
10 хв. ·

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Helena Grekova Ура!!!
*Осталось 2500 грн собрать.*




Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!




Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
9 год

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova ещё 100 грн.
*Остаётся 2400 грн собрать*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила свій допис.
Адмін · 45 хв.
Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
1 год. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Helena Grekova на карточку
1005.03UAH Perevod cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Kolesnichenko Lyubov Oleksandrivna�5*97 13:43�Komissiya 5.03UAH�Bal. 2011.12UAH

Осталось собрать 1400 грн

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!! 

----------------------------------




Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
3 хв

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
Helena Grekova смотри
*Осталось собрать 550 грн*

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила свій допис.
Адмін · 1 год.
Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
1 год. · Одеса, Odessa Oblast

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
100.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez prilozhenie Privat24. Otpravitel: Yushkevich Igor Oleksandrovich
4*30 19:11
Bal. 108.47UAH

Helena Grekova сейчас и эти переведу

*Осталось 450 грн собрать*


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!


Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
Адмін · 43 хв

Helena Grekova додала 4 нові світлини.
2 год

Благодаря Вам- добрые люди, у пограничников будет каплычка( кабель оплатили), а у одной из частей ВМС будет секретка ( металл оплатили) и пенопласт подарил Алексей Пузаненко! Спасибо за помощь! Все буде Україна!))))


 
 

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Добрый вечер!

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
Адміністратор · 10 хв
Helena Grekova додала 4 нові світлини.
43 хв

Всем добрый вечер! Продолжаем помогать военным. Строим, красим, штукатурим. На карте минус 2900 грн( 1 тонна цемента + 4 тонны песка).
*Кто может, помогите, пожалуйста! Осталось совсем чуть- чуть! Закончим начатое ещё в 2014 и все! Волонтерство закончится.*
-------------------------------------�050 336 11 89 Наталия ��096 959 91 11 Елена ��"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"�------------------------------------�ПРИВАТ БАНК ��4149 4393 9316 4730 Пранжу Наталия Николаевна��5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна








Допомога Одеси Захисникам України

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня!

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила свій допис.
Адміністратор · 2 хв.
Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva
2 хв.

Спасибо тем кто помогает
Мне на карточку
200.00UAH Perevod s karty cherez Privat24. Otpravitel: Bobrik Yurij Petrovich.
4*30 17:23
Bal. 282.42UAH

Helena Grekova

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго вечера!



Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva та Yury Makovetsky.
6 год ·

*Артеллеристы из нашей 28 бригады просят 1км кабеля, чтобы в блиндажи провести свет и для тел. Кабель 2*2,5 стоит 12,98 за МП. Они готовы сами оплатить, но я думаю мы сможем защитникам помочь, правда?*

-------------------------------------�050 336 11 89 Наталия ��096 959 91 11 Елена ��"Допомога Одеси Захисникам України"�------------------------------------�5457 0920 6007 9997 Грекова Елена Константиновна
*P.s. Деньги на стройматериалы почти собрали. Осталось -500 грн.)))*
Спасибо тем кто помогает!!!!

Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго утра!

Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила допис від Helena Grekova.
Адміністратор · 6 год.
Helena Grekova з Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva та Yury Makovetsky.
16 год.

Собираем деньги на 1 км кабеля для артиллеристов 28 бригады! Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!
1306.53UAH Popolnenie nalichnymi v terminale samoobsluzhivaniya. Platelshhik: karta 51**39
5*97 13:59
Komissiya 6.53UAH
Bal. 1330.27UAH


Спасибо ВАМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА!!!

----------


## maury88

Зі Святом, Захисники!!! Зі Святом, Українці!!! Слава вам, мужні воїни!!! Низький уклін загиблим...

Це фото для мене стало символом...




Слава Україні!!! Героям Слава!!!

----------


## maury88

Доброго дня, дорогие форумчане!

Вот такой текст вчера поздно вечером появился на странице Наташи...




> Nata Pranzhu Kartasheva поширила спогад.
> 12 год ·
> 
> Воспоминания..., но не об этом, *сегодня я отдала камуфляж , большая и жирная точка в волонтерстве поставлена.*
> Ну может быть иногда и что то попрошу для ребят, но это если буду понимать, что самим скинутся и купить им банально не хватит средств.
> Всех люблю НАТО)))


 
Хочу от себя сказать искреннее СПАСИБО Наташе и Лене! Они сделали очень многое для наших Защитников! Для мирного неба над нашими головами! 
Низкий поклон вам, девушки!!! 
И, конечно же, низкий поклон ВСЕМ ВАМ, КТО ПОМОГАЛ!!! Без такого единения Помощников, Волонтеров и Защитников не получилось бы остановить врага там, где он сейчас! 

СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ, ЛЮДИ!!!

Ув. модераторы, не закрывайте, пожалуйста темку. Как написала Наташа, может редко, но помощь еще может понадобиться.

----------


## maury88

Сегодня Всемирный день Волонтера. Спасибо вам за ваш труд!!! С вами мир намного добрее!

----------


## maury88

Сьогодні День Збройних сил України. Зі Святом, наші Захисники!!! Дякуємо ВАМ!!!




Олег Шупляк. Блокпост. 2016. Полотно, олія.

----------


## maury88

Сьогодні День Сухопутних Військ України!!! Дякуємо вам, Захисники!

----------


## maury88

Вітаю з 30-річчям Незалежності України! Дякую вам, Захисники!!!

----------


## n_ghost

З чату одеської тероборони:



Можна запропонувати свої послуги, або продивитися, де що потрібно.

Продивитися актуальне: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bK2W7PYtwf7aTezv4EuPZY8jXipQ9jD1pnkh5F7_bY8/edit?usp=sharing
Залишити заявку/пропозицію: https://forms.gle/pKdYy8aEt4iJwhin7

Можуть бути оновлення, сподіваюся що буде популярним.

----------


## n_ghost

І ще отаке: 



Гігієна, каремати, консерви. Рішельєвська, 9а.

----------


## n_ghost

З каналу тероборони Одеси: 




> Для ребят из теробороны нужны:
> 
>  ‼️ НОВОЕ:
> плащ накидки 
> резиновые сапоги (размер от 41 до 44)
> Бафы
> 
> 
> ➖ПРОДУКТЫ: 
> ...

----------


## n_ghost

Якщо хтось близько (але, звичайно, не в комендантську годину):



Центр міста — Пастера, 32.

----------


## n_ghost

Одеській теробороні для курсів тактичної медицини на базі військової кафедри Політеху:



098 950 18 04, Михайло

Також потрібні люди з медичною освітою, готові допомагати вести курси.

----------


## n_ghost



----------


## n_ghost

Ну ви знаєте, де.

----------


## n_ghost

Поточні потреби одеських волонтерів:

----------


## n_ghost

Закрили броніки, йееее. Поки що.

----------


## n_ghost

P.S.: після одного з репостів тут (26 травня здається) зайшло анонімно 10к на картку. Це дуже-дуже круто.

----------


## n_ghost

Зробили трошки рацій та консьюмаблз. Продовжуємо.

----------


## n_ghost

Хто хоче помститися за Вінницю, реквізити нижче.

----------


## n_ghost

Є дві третини. Долучаймося!

----------


## n_ghost

Дякую усім небайдужим, закрили збір! Невеличкий звіт в спойлері.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *тиц*







І вже є новий запит -- або ж якщо хтось (ну буває ж, ні?) має зайвий Мавік десь на балконі, то теж піде (:




  *Показать скрытый текст* *ще тиц*

Разом до перемоги.

P.S.: інформацію щодо ФОП зі звіту все ж таки видалив, бо русня тупа і скажена.

----------


## n_ghost

Лачену.



Минулий збір, до речі, теж закрили, всім дякую щиро (:

----------


## tori69

Здравствуйте, есть постыни белые,  куда нести для плетения сеток? Ведь зима идёт, может белые нужны сейчас..

----------

